# L.O.L.L.. #7



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Foul-up.

For your dining and dancing pleasure:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hee-Haw! Those cats are everyone's favorite whatevers.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hee-Haw! Those cats are everyone's favorite whatevers.


But they need medical attention for essential tremors. And, they have distorted bodies.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> But they need medical attention for essential tremors. And, they have distorted bodies.


She-it! You just described most of us here.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> She-it! You just described most of us here.


You take that back, right now!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> She-it! You just described most of us here.


Right, I have essential tremors in both hands and my body is definitely distorted. :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have noticed that.



alcameron said:


> But they need medical attention for essential tremors. And, they have distorted bodies.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please. No confessions of this sort. That's why I avoid the mirror.



NJG said:


> Right, I have essential tremors in both hands and my body is definitely distorted. :lol:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Does anyone remember about a dental assistant, Melissa Nelson, from Iowa that was fired because she was irresistible and a threat to her employers marriage. Her employers wife insisted that she be fired. She sued of course and it went all the way to the Iowa supreme court. They said the firing was unfair but not illegal. The Iowa supreme court reviewed the case because public reaction was overwhelmingly negative. Of course when they reviewed it, they stayed with the same decision.
The Iowa supreme court has reviewed only 5 of its cases, ever and of course all the justices are male. 


I didn't realize that the US supreme court justices that made the ruling for Hobby Lobby are all catholic. What ever happened to separation of church and state?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

NJG said:


> Does anyone remember about a dental assistant, Melissa Nelson, from Iowa that was fired because she was irresistible and a threat to her employers marriage. Her employers wife insisted that she be fired. She sued of course and it went all the way to the Iowa supreme court. They said the firing was unfair but not illegal. The Iowa supreme court reviewed the case because public reaction was overwhelmingly negative. Of course when they reviewed it, they stayed with the same decision.
> The Iowa supreme court has reviewed only 5 of its cases, ever and of course all the justices are male.
> 
> I didn't realize that the US supreme court justices that made the ruling for Hobby Lobby are all catholic. What ever happened to separation of church and state?


The justices don't want to be excommunicated?? Plus, they have no uteruses(uteri.) Can any of them turn on the waterworks like Mr Boener?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> Does anyone remember about a dental assistant, Melissa Nelson, from Iowa that was fired because she was irresistible and a threat to her employers marriage. Her employers wife insisted that she be fired. She sued of course and it went all the way to the Iowa supreme court. They said the firing was unfair but not illegal. The Iowa supreme court reviewed the case because public reaction was overwhelmingly negative. Of course when they reviewed it, they stayed with the same decision.
> The Iowa supreme court has reviewed only 5 of its cases, ever and of course all the justices are male.
> 
> I didn't realize that the US supreme court justices that made the ruling for Hobby Lobby are all catholic. What ever happened to separation of church and state?


Separation of church and state, a valued ideal of our Founding Fathers, has been systematically eroded. Don't touch right to bear arms though. Founding Fathers no like. Right.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

TrueAthena said:


> The US is truly becoming a theocracy.
> 
> For a group that hates Islam so much, they certainly seem to strive to be like the more extremist of them.


No kidding.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A Christian theocracy. A Muslim theocracy. Any variey of theocracy present problems. Even if it is your sect, you run the risk of making a mistake and running afoul of the powers that be.

Why people?



maysmom said:


> No kidding.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Separation of church and state, a valued ideal of our Founding Fathers, has been systematically eroded. Don't touch right to bear arms though. Founding Fathers no like. Right.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I started a new topic on Texas, Greg Abbott and dangerous chemicals in general chit chat. 

Al, does that eye have two eyeballs in your avatar? Creepy


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll take a look. Time for something new.



NJG said:


> I started a new topic on Texas, Greg Abbott and dangerous chemicals in general chit chat.
> 
> Al, does that eye have two eyeballs in your avatar? Creepy


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> I started a new topic on Texas, Greg Abbott and dangerous chemicals in general chit chat.
> 
> Al, does that eye have two eyeballs in your avatar? Creepy


The better to see you with, my dear . . .


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Haha, when dd was a preteen, she wanted to try contact lenses. She requested purple lenses for one eye and green for the other. She'd love your avatar!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Haha, when dd was a preteen, she wanted to try contact lenses. She requested purple lenses for one eye and green for the other. She'd love your avatar!


I'd love her eyes! Just a little edgy, not yet weird.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm supposed to be cleaning for my knitting group tomorrow. I think I'll go check the living room furniture for dust. If I can't see any with my new and improved cataractless eyes, I'll skip it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> She-it! You just described most of us here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :!:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm supposed to be cleaning for my knitting group tomorrow. I think I'll go check the living room furniture for dust. If I can't see any with my new and improved cataractless eyes, I'll skip it.


Just put out a few skeins of lovely yarn and nobody will notice anything else--


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I'm supposed to be cleaning for my knitting group tomorrow. I think I'll go check the living room furniture for dust. If I can't see any with my new and improved cataractless eyes, I'll skip it.


I am keeping my growing cataracts after reading the above. My cleaning method is to take off my glasses and presto - the dust disappears. No need to do any housework.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

alcameron said:


> The better to see you with, my dear . . .


I have not been able to find out whether Pupula Duplex is a myth or a real genetic deformity of the eyes. Do you have any information as to whether it is genuine or a myth?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am keeping my growing cataracts after reading the above. My cleaning method is to take off my glasses and presto - the dust disappears. No need to do any housework.


If the weather is cooperating, just take the group outside. I'm thankful for June, July, August, and early September birthdays, etc.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't look too hard and spike their drinks.



alcameron said:


> I'm supposed to be cleaning for my knitting group tomorrow. I think I'll go check the living room furniture for dust. If I can't see any with my new and improved cataractless eyes, I'll skip it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Don't look too hard and spike their drinks.


This was the most practical suggestion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you.



Poor Purl said:


> This was the most practical suggestion.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I have not been able to find out whether Pupula Duplex is a myth or a real genetic deformity of the eyes. Do you have any information as to whether it is genuine or a myth?


I have no idea. I think it just looks weird.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Here are some prettier


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'd love her eyes! Just a little edgy, not yet weird.


She loved the goth look. Hot Topic was the store of choice.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I like this one


So do I, I also like this one.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Keep the immigrants; deport the Republicans. Win/win.



Knitanon said:


> So do I, I also like this one.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> So do I, I also like this one.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love it. I don't know if any of you are following Tony Abbott and Scott Morrison's little scenario of holding 140 refugees on board a customs vessel at sea and not telling anyone where they are. He deported 42 asylum seekers back to Sri Lanka last month without telling the Australian public what he was doing. They had their cases heard on board the vessel by video conferencing. They were asked four questions. Yes, four and only four questions. No access to any legal representation. Refugee Advocates and Lawyers here applied to the High Court to stop them doing the same to the 140 at present floating somewhere in the Indian Ocean. Honestly, both these men lack any compassion for people who are seeking refuge and asylum.

I think I should explain. Tony Abbott, aka Tony Rabbit, our PM, and Scott Morrisson, the Minister for Immigration, are members of the Australian Liberal Party, which is the Conservative party of Australian politics. It is the Aussie equivalent of your Republican Party, but they are not republicans either in that they do not want Australia to become a republic. They want to keep the English Queen as our ultimate head of state, even though we do have a Governor General. We lost the republic referendum because of the way the question was phrased. The question was "do you want Australia to become a republic with the head of state appointed by the Federal Parliament". Of course we did not, we did not want the Federal Parliament to appoint the head of state. It should have been two questions, "do you want Australia to become a Republic" and "do you want the Federal Parliament go appoint the head of state", but John Howard knew if the question was split this way then the answer to the first question would have been "yes" and the answer to the second would have been a resounding "no". Oh well, one day ---- perhaps.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love it. I don't know if any of you are following Tony Abbott and Scott Morrison's little scenario of holding 140 refugees on board a customs vessel at sea and not telling anyone where they are. He deported 42 asylum seekers back to Sri Lanka last month without telling the Australian public what he was doing. They had their cases heard on board the vessel by video conferencing. They were asked four questions. Yes, four and only four questions. No access to any legal representation. Refugee Advocates and Lawyers here applied to the High Court to stop them doing the same to the 140 at present floating somewhere in the Indian Ocean. Honestly, both these men lack any compassion for people who are seeking refuge and asylum.
> 
> I think I should explain. Tony Abbott, aka Tony Rabbit, our PM, and Scott Morrisson, the Minister for Immigration, are members of the Australian Liberal Party, which is the Conservative party of Australian politics. It is the Aussie equivalent of your Republican Party, but they are not republicans either in that they do not want Australia to become a republic. They want to keep the English Queen as our ultimate head of state, even though we do have a Governor General. We lost the republic referendum because of the way the question was phrased. The question was "do you want Australia to become a republic with the head of state appointed by the Federal Parliament". Of course we did not, we did not want the Federal Parliament to appoint the head of state. It should have been two questions, "do you want Australia to become a Republic" and "do you want the Federal Parliament go appoint the head of state", but John Howard knew if the question was split this way then the answer to the first question would have been "yes" and the answer to the second would have been a resounding "no". Oh well, one day ---- perhaps.


Eve, does Australia have a constitution? One that sets limits on what the government can do? I can't imagine that it's even legal for them to hide these people at sea and not either allow them asylum or send them back (which, unfortunately, is what the US did to the few ships that came here carrying refugees from the Nazis).

It's not just compassion those men lack; they don't seem to understand the difference between right and wrong. In the law courts here that would be considered a "mental defect."


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Eve, does Australia have a constitution? One that sets limits on what the government can do? I can't imagine that it's even legal for them to hide these people at sea and not either allow them asylum or send them back (which, unfortunately, is what the US did to the few ships that came here carrying refugees from the Nazis).
> 
> It's not just compassion those men lack; they don't seem to understand the difference between right and wrong. In the law courts here that would be considered a "mental defect."


Yes Australia has a Constitution, it was enacted at the time of Federation in 1901. Tony Abbot went to the pols last year with the slogan "we will stop the boats" and he will do anything to stop them. They will not comment on these issues,which they call 'defending our sovereign borders' because they say it is a measure to stop the people smugglers. They say that telling the Australian public what they are doing only feeds information to the people smugglers. The Australian public is being kept in the dark but they have overstepped the mark on this occasion and there has been an outcry. Even the UN Human Rights people have taken them to task. At one stage they were intercepting the asylum seeker boats, loading the asylum seekers on board special rescue boats that the government had purchased and then towed the boats back into Indonesian waters. The Australian Navy even violated Indonesian waters on a couple of occasions. There was a hue and cry about that and the navy officers were demoted. Do you have any idea of the conditions at our offshore processing centres, such as Manus Island or Christmas Island. It is a very touchy subject here at the moment, a lot of people are against any asylum seekers being settled in Australia.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dame said: Don't look too hard and spike their drinks. 

I'd like to visit your house dame.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Yes Australia has a Constitution, it was enacted at the time of Federation in 1901. Tony Abbot went to the pols last year with the slogan "we will stop the boats" and he will do anything to stop them. They will not comment on these issues,which they call 'defending our sovereign borders' because they say it is a measure to stop the people smugglers. They say that telling the Australian public what they are doing only feeds information to the people smugglers. The Australian public is being kept in the dark but they have overstepped the mark on this occasion and there has been an outcry. Even the UN Human Rights people have taken them to task. At one stage they were intercepting the asylum seeker boats, loading the asylum seekers on board special rescue boats that the government had purchased and then towed the boats back into Indonesian waters. The Australian Navy even violated Indonesian waters on a couple of occasions. There was a hue and cry about that and the navy officers were demoted. Do you have any idea of the conditions at our offshore processing centres, such as Manus Island or Christmas Island. It is a very touchy subject here at the moment, a lot of people are against any asylum seekers being settled in Australia.


I find it interesting, given how much more sparsely populated Australia is than the US, that the "conservatives" in both countries are so agitated about refugees. We have tens of thousands of children piling up at our southern borders, and supposed adults trying to push them away. We also have Guantanamo, which isn't a detention center for immigrants but is probably as bad as the islands you name. The problem of so many refugees from so many places is not one that any single country can solve, but sending them back doesn't sound like even a partial solution.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Here are some prettier


Al, I can't look you in the eye any more.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Al, I can't look you in the eye any more.


Or should it be "eyes?"


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Or should it be "eyes?"


I don't know. I can't look to find out.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't know. I can't look to find out.


Barney Google, with the goog, goog googly eyes. It's before my time, but at home we had an old crank-up phonograph with some ancient history records. Barney Google was one of them. 
I type too fast and my iPad "corrects" me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Barney Google, with the goog, goog googly eyes. It's before my time, but at home we had an old crank-up phonograph with some ancient history records. Barney Google was one of them.
> I type too fast and my iPad "corrects" me.


Did your phonograph look like this one?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're welcome anytime.



Designer1234 said:


> Dame said: Don't look too hard and spike their drinks.
> 
> I'd like to visit your house dame.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hate it when people yell simple answers to complex questions. Lazy idiots IMHO



Poor Purl said:


> I find it interesting, given how much more sparsely populated Australia is than the US, that the "conservatives" in both countries are so agitated about refugees. We have tens of thousands of children piling up at our southern borders, and supposed adults trying to push them away. We also have Guantanamo, which isn't a detention center for immigrants but is probably as bad as the islands you name. The problem of so many refugees from so many places is not one that any single country can solve, but sending them back doesn't sound like even a partial solution.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find it easier to look at PP's. Al, those make me queasy.



Poor Purl said:


> I don't know. I can't look to find out.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Barney Google, with the goog, goog googly eyes. It's before my time, but at home we had an old crank-up phonograph with some ancient history records. Barney Google was one of them.
> I type too fast and my iPad "corrects" me.


I remember that song all too well, lol


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love it. I don't know if any of you are following Tony Abbott and Scott Morrison's little scenario of holding 140 refugees on board a customs vessel at sea and not telling anyone where they are. He deported 42 asylum seekers back to Sri Lanka last month without telling the Australian public what he was doing. They had their cases heard on board the vessel by video conferencing. They were asked four questions. Yes, four and only four questions. No access to any legal representation. Refugee Advocates and Lawyers here applied to the High Court to stop them doing the same to the 140 at present floating somewhere in the Indian Ocean. Honestly, both these men lack any compassion for people who are seeking refuge and asylum.
> 
> I think I should explain. Tony Abbott, aka Tony Rabbit, our PM, and Scott Morrisson, the Minister for Immigration, are members of the Australian Liberal Party, which is the Conservative party of Australian politics. It is the Aussie equivalent of your Republican Party, but they are not republicans either in that they do not want Australia to become a republic. They want to keep the English Queen as our ultimate head of state, even though we do have a Governor General. We lost the republic referendum because of the way the question was phrased. The question was "do you want Australia to become a republic with the head of state appointed by the Federal Parliament". Of course we did not, we did not want the Federal Parliament to appoint the head of state. It should have been two questions, "do you want Australia to become a Republic" and "do you want the Federal Parliament go appoint the head of state", but John Howard knew if the question was split this way then the answer to the first question would have been "yes" and the answer to the second would have been a resounding "no". Oh well, one day ---- perhaps.


Sounds as if your politicians are as duplicitous as ours in the USA. Neither set are good role models for good government.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Now that Hobby Lobby has the supreme court on their side, his goal is now a 4 year mandated curriculum for bible study in public school.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/07/10/1313048/--Hobby-Lobby-long-term-goal-Mandate-4-Year-Bible-Curriculum-that-HL-writes-in-Public-Schools?detail=email


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Somebody shut them up......PLEASE.



NJG said:


> Now that Hobby Lobby has the supreme court on their side, his goal is now a 4 year mandated curriculum for bible study in public school.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/07/10/1313048/--Hobby-Lobby-long-term-goal-Mandate-4-Year-Bible-Curriculum-that-HL-writes-in-Public-Schools?detail=email


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Somebody shut them up......PLEASE.


We should gag them with their cheapest skein of boucle yarn.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> We should gag them with their cheapest skein of boucle yarn.


Sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> We should gag them with their cheapest skein of boucle yarn.


Made in China, of course.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Heee's baaaack. See the Wombat's post in Current Events.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-271671-1.html#5676127 .

Is this the same person who begged the Diapers crowd not to punish her because she disagreed with Joeysomma? Or has she been taken over by her evil twin?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Heee's baaaack. See the Wombat's post in Current Events.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-271671-1.html#5676127 .
> 
> Is this the same person who begged the Diapers crowd not to punish her because she disagreed with Joeysomma? Or has she been taken over by her evil twin?


Oh, you wax and wane don't you? Didn't I see a response from you thanking me just a couple of days ago? Shut up.

Oh, and by the way, did I tell you to shut up? Just in case, shut up.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Oh, you wax and wane don't you? Didn't I see a response from you thanking me just a couple of days ago? Shut up.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, did I tell you to shut up? Just in case, shut up.


I haven't seen you write like this before--


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

maysmom said:


> I haven't seen you write like this before--


What do you want me to say? I'm the evil twin?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> What do you want me to say? I'm the evil twin?


Well, excuse me for breathing.
:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> What do you want me to say? I'm the evil twin?


It looks like the old wombat has returned-


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Vindemiatrix said:


> SQM, do a quick perusing of Wombat's recent posts.
> 
> Are you telling me that even YOU can't see that this personally is different from the other one?
> 
> You can't tell there are two very different people who post under the WombatNoMore moniker?


Please send me your evidence. I have spoken to her, face to face, and she is delightful. I will entertain your notions if you send me your proof, if you can do it quick enough Cinderella.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Vindemiatrix said:


> So you weren't here when Wombat was discovered as a nasty man named Phil Keen who visits sexual sadist sites? (He likes choking women -- (_which is his business except he was pretending to be a woman and there was concern he was was trolling this site for submissive-type women under this guise, which is not ok_)
> 
> After Phil was outed, he "disappeared" for a week or two then his twin sister Deborah, started posting in his place and her posts were much more civil.
> 
> ...


Everything you wrote is anecdotal. I will believe when I can see some direct evidence of that which you claim. Then I will be the first to confess the errors of my ways.

But in the meantime, I actually like the sounds of Phil. Phil - please send me a PM. Love to hear from you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Vindemiatrix said:


> Oh, I wouldn't be restricted to PM's to contact you privately Susie Q and it wouldn't take a reading specialist to decipher it either. So don't you worry about my latest incarnation's existence. I can always manage to keep in touch.


Yummy!

or another version:

OOOOOO! I'm scared!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Vindemiatrix said:


> SQM, do a quick perusing of Wombat's recent posts.
> 
> Are you telling me that even YOU can't see that this personally is different from the other one?
> 
> You can't tell there are two very different people who post under the WombatNoMore moniker?


I agree - she was very bitter and unkind for some time and then she became very pleasant and I changed my mind about her. I think the other is back. Maybe a family member or other person who has access to the computer. It has happened before. She really is raising the roof on D and P - she/he is taking them all on. I liked the other one better.

I do not, however believe the things that have been said about her and agree with SQM. There is so much nastiness going on I don't care to add to it about something I am not sure of. I am careful of accusing someone of something dreadful unless i am sure. However, a couple of people I respect here are concerned about her/him and so I am aware that there is a possibility it is the truth.

Actually, I just went back and read what she said. It was quite strongly worded but she does have a point. Why do we bother going back and forth carrying on fights? that seems to be her main question. She certainly doesn't appear to be the same person, but covers that by saying she has kept quiet for a few (7?) months and can't do it any more.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Vindemiatrix said:


> So, you are going to remain oblivious to what is obviously going on?
> 
> Boy, you _are_ as dense as lead.
> 
> ...


I see you are back-- I haven't seen any circumstantial evidence. I also believe as I stated that someone else is using her computer. I am quite sure that SQM met one of them. She tells the truth. Please don't start blasting us because we are skeptical. I just wish you would talk politics instead of carrying on. It has been quite a nice place around here recently. You blast at people -- I know it gets my back up and I turn you off. Try speaking with respect and we might be more willing to listen.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Please send me your evidence. I have spoken to her, face to face, and she is delightful. I will entertain your notions if you send me your proof, if you can do it quick enough Cinderella.


The proof is right here - there are several messages from Wombat right here, on LOLL, posted today. And there's a link to one on Current Events.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> The proof is right here - there are several messages from Wombat right here, on LOLL, posted today. And there's a link to one on Current Events.


Those posts tell me nada - only that Wombat gets heated on some topics and not on other topics. But that describes all of us.

It seems mid-month this topic always comes up. All the "evidence" suggests is that Wombat reacts differently to different posts. So do you and I.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Vindemiatrix said:


> So, you are going to remain oblivious to what is obviously going on?
> 
> Boy, you _are_ as dense as lead.
> 
> ...


I must be the 'dullest of dullards 'too. I have not seen any proof of anything either. Just your rants. sorry -


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Vindemiatrix said:


> So, you are going to remain oblivious to what is obviously going on?
> 
> Boy, you _are_ as dense as lead.
> 
> ...


You might have more luck being less arrogant and nasty. I wonder why you feel you must attack instead of discuss.
Might convince people.

I don't care for this wombat either however I don't care for your posts, they are just as nasty.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Vindemiatrix said:


> So, you are going to remain oblivious to what is obviously going on?
> 
> Boy, you _are_ as dense as lead.
> 
> ...


Would you please quit the insults?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Those posts tell me nada - only that Wombat gets heated on some topics and not on other topics. But that describes all of us.
> 
> It seems mid-month this topic always comes up. All the "evidence" suggests is that Wombat reacts differently to different posts. So do you and I.





SQM said:


> Those posts tell me nada - only that Wombat gets heated on some topics and not on other topics. But that describes all of us.
> 
> It seems mid-month this topic always comes up. All the "evidence" suggests is that Wombat reacts differently to different posts. So do you and I.


Well, I don't think she's ever come here before, just to tell me to shut up. Three times, yet. And then there's 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-271671-1.html#5676127 .

The topic only comes up when the Wombat starts up with people. Either that's PMS or else someone else is using her account. You're not protecting her by pretending it's not going on.

Here are a few of the ones that jumped out at me - the public ones. There are PMs, too, very ugly ones.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-233288-67.html#4727967
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-233288-68.html#4728284
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236393-21.html#4789066
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236393-19.html#4786966
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-233288-76.html#4732655
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241312-38.html#4886251
This one's for you: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241312-38.html#4886244
And here's another. Why would you ask her such a question if she's such a delightful gal? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-242705-25.html#4879907
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-242705-18.html#4873310
And now one to your darling Cooke: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241312-52.html#4894877


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, I don't think she's ever come here before, just to tell me to shut up. Three times, yet. And then there's
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-271671-1.html#5676127 .
> 
> The topic only comes up when the Wombat starts up with people. Either that's PMS or else someone else is using her account. You're not protecting her by pretending it's not going on.
> ...


What a wonderful compilation! So Wombat can show a nasty side. That still does not prove she is two people. I read my own posts and I would not be writing them now. Maybe Wombat got tired of the nastiness also. Maybe she quit drinking. Maybe she upped her meds. Maybe she reflected. Maybe she tired of being nasty. Who knows and who cares? I know that I had breakfast with Wombat and she was great. Anyway why is it so important that we see eye to eye?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What a wonderful compilation! So Wombat can show a nasty side. That still does not prove she is two people. I read my own posts and I would not be writing them now. Maybe Wombat got tired of the nastiness also. Maybe she quit drinking. Maybe she upped her meds. Maybe she reflected. Maybe she tired of being nasty. Who knows and who cares? I know that I had breakfast with Wombat and she was great. Anyway why is it so important that we see eye to eye?


It's not, except that you said a few of us were crazy. We're not, but you're in denial.

Check your PMs. And then your PMS.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's not, except that you said a few of us were crazy. We're not, but you're in denial.
> 
> Check your PMs. And then your PMS.


This might be sexist, but I really think most of those posts sound like they're coming from a male.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This might be sexist, but I really think most of those posts sound like they're coming from a male.


Exactly. It's not sexist; like speaking voices, writing voices are pitched differently. You can usually tell when you're reading something by a woman, even if she calls herself George Eliot.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Those posts tell me nada - only that Wombat gets heated on some topics and not on other topics. But that describes all of us.
> 
> It seems mid-month this topic always comes up. All the "evidence" suggests is that Wombat reacts differently to different posts. So do you and I.


Well, there was a "super full moon" last night, but something's a bit hinky here.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Vindemiatrix said:


> Listen I respect your instinct to be "nice" and "fair", but if you were fair and actually looked into this from the very beginning you would understand that being coy and respectful to Wombat went on for many weeks before I finally came out with the information. I did that despite the fact he was running all over this board calling the women her old biddies and crusty and and senile and other such ageist and sexist terms that were quite OBVIOUSLY coming out of a man's mouth.
> 
> If you think I LIGHTLY released this information about Phil, you're not paying attention to how this all started and how it progressed. I had been holding on for many weeks the information I'd found and gave Wombat every chance to back off his often gross and sexist remarks he'd been making, as well as the other personal attacks.
> 
> ...


Please allow me to butt in. You've never given me any of the information other than his posts on that forum about living on Cebu (in the Philippines), and that one questionnaire where he refers to himself as Male, dominant, looking for subservient women. That was enough to make me believe your other claims about him. And as a target of his nastiness (like you and damemary) I'd like to see him gone, anyway. He truly doesn't belong here, but if his sister allows him to use her account, then she doesn't belong, either.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This might be sexist, but I really think most of those posts sound like they're coming from a male.


I agree - not the nice ones but these this morning and in the posts that PP posted. I know that sharky's wife started posting and was quite reasonable and then her husband took over the computer and was dreadful. Told me i was going to burn in hell in rings of fire. I had been talking to his wife by pm pior to that -- quite a few years ago when the threads were over run with Sharky's posts. It was confirmed to me at that time. I sure wouldn't have wanted to be married to him.

I really think this is another such situation. Maybe not but it sure reads like it to me. It is so possible on a computer when people can't see who is posting.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

TrueAthena said:


> I think Vindemiatrix (whom I presume is the infamous VL) is trying too hard to convince people who should've been convinced earlier on.
> 
> Even without everything that Vindemiatrix just listed, there was enough suspicious behavior by Wombat to make any rational person be concerned about WombatNoMore's credibility.
> 
> ...


Who else has been outed here?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Oh, you wax and wane don't you? Didn't I see a response from you thanking me just a couple of days ago? Shut up.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, did I tell you to shut up? Just in case, shut up.


Maybe you should grow up and take your own advice. It might make you seem clever.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It looks like the old wombat has returned-


Sad to say true colors rarely fade in the wash.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree - not the nice ones but these this morning and in the posts that PP posted. I know that sharky's wife started posting and was quite reasonable and then her husband took over the computer and was dreadful. Told me i was going to burn in hell in rings of fire. I had been talking to his wife by pm pior to that -- quite a few years ago when the threads were over run with Sharky's posts. It was confirmed to me at that time. I sure wouldn't have wanted to be married to him.
> 
> I really think this is another such situation. Maybe not but it sure reads like it to me. It is so possible on a computer when people can't see who is posting.


In my opinion, Sharky was scary in a different way. He was a right-wing, militaristic, gun-toting idiot while this reeks more of something dark.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

TrueAthena said:


> No, I see what Purl is saying here. The whole tone and rhythm and style shows that it's from a different person, not that it's a person who might be in a "different mood".
> 
> These sorts of things are not as difficult to recognize and distinguish as you seem to think it is.
> 
> ...


I see anger in some posts and the opposite in others. But why can that not be just Wombat? Why two personalities? Why not just female Wombat?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I have read many a male writer who does a very convincing female voice and visa versa.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> In my opinion, Sharky was scary in a different way. He was a right-wing, militaristic, gun-toting idiot while this reeks more of something dark.


He was scary but not like this if VL is right. I just say that it can happen that more than one person can pretend to be a poster. I definitely think that is what is happening here. It makes more sense than someone who I found nice and SQM has talked to on skype would turn into this nasty piece of work. I believe there are two and one is really weird.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Vindemiatrix said:


> Listen I respect your instinct to be "nice" and "fair", but if you were fair and actually looked into this from the very beginning you would understand that being coy and respectful to Wombat went on for many weeks before I finally came out with the information. I did that despite the fact he was running all over this board calling the women her old biddies and crusty and and senile and other such ageist and sexist terms that were quite OBVIOUSLY coming out of a man's mouth.
> 
> If you think I LIGHTLY released this information about Phil, you're not paying attention to how this all started and how it progressed. I had been holding on for many weeks the information I'd found and gave Wombat every chance to back off his often gross and sexist remarks he'd been making, as well as the other personal attacks.
> 
> ...


Lisa's drinking again. You know, one can tell whether a person is drinking by the way they write, just as one can tell whether a person is male or female. Fascinating.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

TrueAthena said:


> No, I see what Purl is saying here. The whole tone and rhythm and style shows that it's from a different person, not that it's a person who might be in a "different mood".
> 
> These sorts of things are not as difficult to recognize and distinguish as you seem to think it is.
> 
> ...


Have another drink Lisa.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't the evil twin her actual fraternal twin? It's all too creepy for me. I try to ignore it all.



Poor Purl said:


> Heee's baaaack. See the Wombat's post in Current Events.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-271671-1.html#5676127 .
> 
> Is this the same person who begged the Diapers crowd not to punish her because she disagreed with Joeysomma? Or has she been taken over by her evil twin?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are exhibiting new 'style.' Too many characters to deal with. You are lost....in more ways than one.



Wombatnomore said:


> Oh, you wax and wane don't you? Didn't I see a response from you thanking me just a couple of days ago? Shut up.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, did I tell you to shut up? Just in case, shut up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why now?



maysmom said:


> I haven't seen you write like this before--


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't worry about it. Strange happenings.



maysmom said:


> Well, excuse me for breathing.
> :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I definitely see it, and I don't like it one bit.



Vindemiatrix said:


> SQM, do a quick perusing of Wombat's recent posts.
> 
> Are you telling me that even YOU can't see that this personally is different from the other one?
> 
> You can't tell there are two very different people who post under the WombatNoMore moniker?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO Skype tells nothing.



Vindemiatrix said:


> It does indeed.
> 
> But SQM says she "Skyped" with Wombat, so that is somehow proof that there was only one Wombat.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Agreed.



alcameron said:


> This might be sexist, but I really think most of those posts sound like they're coming from a male.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Exactly. It's not sexist; like speaking voices, writing voices are pitched differently. You can usually tell when you're reading something by a woman, even if she calls herself George Eliot.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Well, there was a "super full moon" last night, but something's a bit hinky here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Isn't the evil twin her actual fraternal twin? It's all too creepy for me. I try to ignore it all.


You're doing an incredibly good job at ignoring it all aren't you?

Your usual litany of quotes is what is creepy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Please allow me to butt in. You've never given me any of the information other than his posts on that forum about living on Cebu (in the Philippines), and that one questionnaire where he refers to himself as Male, dominant, looking for subservient women. That was enough to make me believe your other claims about him. And as a target of his nastiness (like you and damemary) I'd like to see him gone, anyway. He truly doesn't belong here, but if his sister allows him to use her account, then she doesn't belong, either.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

And even with suspicions like these, I would never, ever meet with this person....any of them....in person. But that's just me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

TrueAthena said:


> I think Vindemiatrix (whom I presume is the infamous VL) is trying too hard to convince people who should've been convinced earlier on.
> 
> Even without everything that Vindemiatrix just listed, there was enough suspicious behavior by Wombat to make any rational person be concerned about WombatNoMore's credibility.
> 
> ...


 :?: :?: :?: :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> And even with suspicions like these, I would never, ever meet with this person....any of them....in person. But that's just me.


And I would never, ever want to meet you. But that's just me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, come on. You know that as well as anyone.



SQM said:


> Who else has been outed here?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Oh, come on. You know that as well as anyone.


Do tell!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> In my opinion, Sharky was scary in a different way. He was a right-wing, militaristic, gun-toting idiot while this reeks more of something dark.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're beginning to sound like joey on no-choice. You are welcome to your denial, if you wish to embrace it. Not convincing to anyone else.



SQM said:


> I have read many a male writer who does a very convincing female voice and visa versa.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I see the 'nice one' as an enabler. That upsets me too, because I feel that someone close like that must have doubts about a sibling's character....but says nothing.



Designer1234 said:


> He was scary but not like this if VL is right. I just say that it can happen that more than one person can pretend to be a poster. I definitely think that is what is happening here. It makes more sense than someone who I found nice and SQM has talked to on skype would turn into this nasty piece of work. I believe there are two and one is really weird.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your comments are passive aggressive. Fools no one.



Wombatnomore said:


> Lisa's drinking again. You know, one can tell whether a person is drinking by the way they write, just as one can tell whether a person is male or female. Fascinating.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Can't you even get the names right? What are you drinking?



Wombatnomore said:


> Have another drink Lisa.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Your comments are passive aggressive. Fools no one.


Your comments are obtuse as always.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Can't you even get the names right? What are you drinking?


I don't know what to say to you on this one. What are _you_ drinking?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You and your twin are sick puppies. This is not the forum you seek. Wasting your time and ours.



Wombatnomore said:


> Do tell!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Obtuse only to those afraid to understand.



Wombatnomore said:


> Your comments are obtuse as always.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> You and your twin are sick puppies. This is not the forum you seek. Wasting your time and ours.


And you continue to be the nasty and obtuse person that you are. This is not the forum you seek. Wasting your time and mine.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Obtuse only to those afraid to understand.


Obtuse. Period.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I know. It is said that you prefer submissive women, and no one has ever accused me of that. Nevermore.



Wombatnomore said:


> And I would never, ever want to meet you. But that's just me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why? Are you buying? I'll get my own drink, thank you.



Wombatnomore said:


> I don't know what to say to you on this one. What are _you_ drinking?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I see anger in some posts and the opposite in others. But why can that not be just Wombat? Why two personalities? Why not just female Wombat?


Can you imagine any woman saying things about "your skirt blowing up," or however he put it?

Never mind. Apparently you'd prefer that your friend be a nasty b#tch, which she would be if she was the Wombat who was around in January and February. Okay, let it be so.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I see you are using my comments...in an inappropriate way, of course.



Wombatnomore said:


> And you continue to be the nasty and obtuse person that you are. This is not the forum you seek. Wasting your time and mine.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I have read many a male writer who does a very convincing female voice and visa versa.


If you can't tell the difference between male and female voices, it's no wonder you're convinced.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Lisa's drinking again. You know, one can tell whether a person is drinking by the way they write, just as one can tell whether a person is male or female. Fascinating.


You know what, Phil? You're not amusing any more. Go back to the D&P crowd, where they think you're what you say you are.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You know what, Phil? You're not amusing any more. Go back to the D&P crowd, where they think you're what you say you are.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You know what, Phil? You're not amusing any more. Go back to the D&P crowd, where they think you're what you say you are.


You know what, Poor Purl? Your comments are not amusing any more. Go back to the grave where the souls there think you're smart and clever. You are such the champion of souls aren't you?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

I made a stand about the cr-p spewed on WOW and D&P and the usual suspects couldn't help themselves to not interfere. I don't see how any of this can be reconciled with the emotionally intelligence of all participants missing.

So I'm gone, I'm a dot. Have fun you d.......s!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234
Actually said:


> Are we carrying on fights? Or are we fighting back? I don't have the time to research a thesis on the subject, but the tone I get is one of us is attacked for our beliefs or our beliefs are attacked. We are called liars or stupid or worse usually, then we rebut. It is true there is no sense rebutting nonsense, but then the bullies think they have won. In the long view of life, it is people like you who truly win. Rock, paper, scissors? Nice trumps nasty in the world of morality.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Those posts tell me nada - only that Wombat gets heated on some topics and not on other topics. But that describes all of us.
> 
> It seems mid-month this topic always comes up. All the "evidence" suggests is that Wombat reacts differently to different posts. So do you and I.


As with the Three Faces of Eve, there are the Two Faces of Wombat. There was a period of time when the Wombat who posted was a nice person who reasoned and was sensible. Then there is Mr. Hyde. The thought some have expressed that Nice Wombat has a meanie using her ID and giving her a bad name is a different person. Phil? Whoever "Phil" is, he is not doing her a favor.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Are we carrying on fights? Or are we fighting back? I don't have the time to research a thesis on the subject, but the tone I get is one of us is attacked for our beliefs oor our beliefs are attacked. We are called liars or stupid or worse usually, then we rebut. It is true there is no sense rebutting nonsense, but then the bullies think they have won. In the long view of life, it is people like you who truly win. Rock, paper, scissors? Nice trumps nasty in the world of morality.


 Those were her feelings and -I didn't mean I agree with her.
I don't see where she was mistreated here. We are attacked all the time and have a right to defend ourselves.

I don't think that I am any kinder than any of you. I think the great thing about our group that we are all different. I have 'fought' more this past month than I have for years. I am inclined to try too hard for 'peace'. Which has backfired quite often over the years. But then I lose it and I have to admit it feels good, especially if I feel those attacking are wrong, which seems to happen all the time in my opinion.
:thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> And I would never, ever want to meet you. But that's just me.


Wom, old thing, Mary, Purl, SQ, Designer, and the other good ladies and I don't hang out in sleazy alleys, so there is no chance we would run into you. Hooray for our side.

Since we are so often known by the company we keep, you really are just you, but there is a kinder and gentler Wombat out there somewhere. I hope she escapes to freedom again and stays free.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Wom, old thing, Mary, Purl, SQ, Designer, and the other good ladies and I don't hang out in sleazy alleys, so there is no chance we would run into you. Hooray for our side.
> 
> Since we are so often known by the company we keep, you really are just you, but there is a kinder and gentler Wombat out there somewhere. I hope she escapes to freedom again and stays free.


Well said - I hope she does too. Sad if she can't.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> Can't you even get the names right? What are you drinking?


The Kool-aid?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Those were her feelings and -I didn't mean I agree with her.
> I don't see where she was mistreated here. We are attacked all the time and have a right to defend ourselves.
> 
> I don't think that I am any kinder than any of you. I think the great thing about our group that we are all different. I have 'fought' more this past month than I have for years. I am inclined to try too hard for 'peace'. Which has backfired quite often over the years. But then I lose it and I have to admit it feels good, especially if I feel those attacking are wrong, which seems to happen all the time in my opinion.
> :thumbup:


I think many girls of our generation were raised to be "nice" and peace makers. When I was younger I was timid and rarely stood up for myself. I used to seethe inside, but I was "nice".

Then I met D who encouraged me to stand up for what I believe. I became somewhat stronger, but it was not until I was 40ish and got a job in customer service that I learned to be tougher. Not only with customers who expected the impossible, but with a really nutso manager who was irrational and ran hot and cold. It was a "Network" transformation, "I'm mad as h--l and I won't take it any more". Once I stood up to manager very politely, very rationally, he turned a corner and showed some respect. Didn't hurt that I was very successful in the sales part of my job, but it reinforced my new, stronger self.

My name is not Rug, and I refuse to be walked on. We have to stand up for what we believe in. And I am proud to be on the side that believes in people having personal rights and the weak needing to be defended.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You say ignorant things of Poor Purl, of whom you know nothing, of course. You divulge much more about yourself. I already know much more than I desire to know about you.



Wombatnomore said:


> You know what, Poor Purl? Your comments are not amusing any more. Go back to the grave where the souls there think you're smart and clever. You are such the champion of souls aren't you?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If only I could believe it.



Wombatnomore said:


> I made a stand about the cr-p spewed on WOW and D&P and the usual suspects couldn't help themselves to not interfere. I don't see how any of this can be reconciled with the emotionally intelligence of all participants missing.
> 
> So I'm gone, I'm a dot. Have fun you d.......s!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> As with the Three Faces of Eve, there are the Two Faces of Wombat. There was a period of time when the Wombat who posted was a nice person who reasoned and was sensible. Then there is Mr. Hyde. The thought some have expressed that Nice Wombat has a meanie using her ID and giving her a bad name is a different person. Phil? Whoever "Phil" is, he is not doing her a favor.


But she permits him access to posting. ..


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I think many girls of our generation were raised to be "nice" and peace makers. When I was younger I was timid and rarely stood up for myself. I used to seethe inside, but I was "nice".
> 
> Then I met D who encouraged me to stand up for what I believe. I became somewhat stronger, but it was not until I was 40ish and got a job in customer service that I learned to be tougher. Not only with customers who expected the impossible, but with a really nutso manager who was irrational and ran hot and cold. It was a "Network" transformation, "I'm mad as h--l and I won't take it any more". Once I stood up to manager very politely, very rationally, he turned a corner and showed some respect. Didn't hurt that I was very successful in the sales part of my job, but it reinforced my new, stronger self.
> 
> My name is not Rug, and I refuse to be walked on. We have to stand up for what we believe in. And I am proud to be on the side that believes in people having personal rights and the weak needing to be defended.


Me too. Thanks for expressing it.

Early in life, I would just boil over at injustice. I learned to harness it as an adult.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I think many girls of our generation were raised to be "nice" and peace makers. When I was younger I was timid and rarely stood up for myself. I used to seethe inside, but I was "nice".
> 
> Then I met D who encouraged me to stand up for what I believe. I became somewhat stronger, but it was not until I was 40ish and got a job in customer service that I learned to be tougher. Not only with customers who expected the impossible, but with a really nutso manager who was irrational and ran hot and cold. It was a "Network" transformation, "I'm mad as h--l and I won't take it any more". Once I stood up to manager very politely, very rationally, he turned a corner and showed some respect. Didn't hurt that I was very successful in the sales part of my job, but it reinforced my new, stronger self.
> 
> My name is not Rug, and I refuse to be walked on. We have to stand up for what we believe in. And I am proud to be on the side that believes in people having personal rights and the weak needing to be defended.


You sound like me. It took me a long time to learn to say no, and my first feeling was to avoid confrontation at all cost. However that doesn't work. We have to stand up and be counted. I managed a department which collected bad debts. Worked up from a stenographer to a secretary to manager. It was the best thing I ever did. I learned to avoid taking crap from anyone but to try to be pleasant. A lot of people get into debt for reasons which couldn't be avoided so it worked for me to treat people respectfully until they became difficult.

I learned that reason worked better than attacks, which also felt natural to me. It took me awhile, but I don't take 
being attacked lightly any more. I decided in my 40's to stop allowing people to walk all over me thanks to my husband and his unwavering belief that I was more than I thought I was. I admit I still don't like nasty verbal attacks by anyone, especially if they seem to enjoy it a lot. It usually is based on their life experiences, and background rather than the person they are being nasty to.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> But she permits him access to posting. ..


right - unless she doesn't know, but I doubt that is possible as she can read the posts. I guess I am incorrect about her not knowing. She has to know and therefore I am re thinking my feelings about her.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> And you continue to be the nasty and obtuse person that you are. This is not the forum you seek. Wasting your time and mine.


you are the one wasting our time. Your nastiness shows through.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You know what, Phil? You're not amusing any more. Go back to the D&P crowd, where they think you're what you say you are.


They like their "men" to be forceful and in control, lol.

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> You know what, Poor Purl? Your comments are not amusing any more. Go back to the grave where the souls there think you're smart and clever. You are such the champion of souls aren't you?


I? Sure. Except that I don't believe there are any. If your ambition in life is to be a PITA, you've achieved it. No need to hang around any more.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I made a stand about the cr-p spewed on WOW and D&P and the usual suspects couldn't help themselves to not interfere. I don't see how any of this can be reconciled with the emotionally intelligence of all participants missing.
> 
> So I'm gone, I'm a dot. Have fun you d.......s!


Thank God, wherever She may be.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Are we carrying on fights? Or are we fighting back? I don't have the time to research a thesis on the subject, but the tone I get is one of us is attacked for our beliefs or our beliefs are attacked. We are called liars or stupid or worse usually, then we rebut. It is true there is no sense rebutting nonsense, but then the bullies think they have won. In the long view of life, it is people like you who truly win. Rock, paper, scissors? Nice trumps nasty in the world of morality.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Here, such men are roadkill.



maysmom said:


> They like their "men" to be forceful and in control, lol.
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I told him he sure doesn't know you. heh heh



Poor Purl said:


> I? Sure. Except that I don't believe there are any. If your ambition in life is to be a PITA, you've achieved it. No need to hang around any more.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank God, wherever She may be.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This might be sexist, but I really think most of those posts sound like they're coming from a male.


That was my thought too.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Fascist Alert ! Fascist Alert!

On "Current Events" an idiot suggested a new name for the thread and mentioned "Work Makes Free" (the infamous Auschwitz slogan) as a possible name. So far Maid, EMCooke and myself have trounced her. Please feel free to visit and add your two cents to get rid of her. Thanks.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Fascist Alert ! Fascist Alert!
> 
> On "Current Events" an idiot suggested a new name for the thread and mentioned "Work Makes Free" (the infamous Auschwitz slogan) as a possible name. So far Maid, EMCooke and myself have trounced her. Please feel free to visit and add your two cents to get rid of her. Thanks.


A cold shudder went down my back when I read her post. I could not believe someone would have posted those words.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hopefully others will respond. Let's see. Some of us here are tired of my being kind. Watch on Current Events, Ladies. Roller skates on and skating like mad.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Fascist Alert ! Fascist Alert!
> 
> On "Current Events" an idiot suggested a new name for the thread and mentioned "Work Makes Free" (the infamous Auschwitz slogan) as a possible name. So far Maid, EMCooke and myself have trounced her. Please feel free to visit and add your two cents to get rid of her. Thanks.


If she's on the young side, she may not even have known of that use of the phrase, which has been used in other contexts since the late 19th c.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> If she's on the young side, she may not even have known of that use of the phrase, which has been used in other contexts since the late 19th c.


She said she was being ironic and humorous. Sorry, she is in my sights now. I will only let up if she has papers proving she is a moran, idiot or imbecile.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> She said she was being ironic and humorous. Sorry, she is in my sights now. I will only let up if she has papers proving she is a moran, idiot or imbecile.


I think the term 'dumb' comes to mind. On another thread someone mentioned evolution and clydesdales and she thought they were referring to ships that were built in Glasgow. Seems she does not know her horses either.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have seen it and commented. I am sick.



SQM said:


> Fascist Alert ! Fascist Alert!
> 
> On "Current Events" an idiot suggested a new name for the thread and mentioned "Work Makes Free" (the infamous Auschwitz slogan) as a possible name. So far Maid, EMCooke and myself have trounced her. Please feel free to visit and add your two cents to get rid of her. Thanks.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Dame. You are always great for the succinct put down.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> right - unless she doesn't know, but I doubt that is possible as she can read the posts. I guess I am incorrect about her not knowing. She has to know and therefore I am re thinking my feelings about her.


Unless she is in an abusive relationship and is afraid of Mr. Hyde and feels she has no place to run and hide. I have a friend whose late husband was intimidating and threatening, and she feared him. She felt helpless. Even after he died, she was so beaten down she is still a mess.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

maysmom said:


> They like their "men" to be forceful and in control, lol.
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Real men are not afraid of strong women. Shirley and I have lucked out to have husbands who encourage us to be take charge people. Our marriages are partnerships, not dictatorships. I would imagine all of us who are in healthy partnership relationships are sensible people with self esteem and do not need "father figures" to tell us how to think or what to do.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Fascist Alert ! Fascist Alert!
> 
> On "Current Events" an idiot suggested a new name for the thread and mentioned "Work Makes Free" (the infamous Auschwitz slogan) as a possible name. So far Maid, EMCooke and myself have trounced her. Please feel free to visit and add your two cents to get rid of her. Thanks.


Been there, done that.

Good for you for giving the heads up on this thread.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I posted my thoughts there too. Unbelievable! 

I doubt that she is truthful - why would she post it in German and that particular message. Is she German? It sickens me.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> If she's on the young side, she may not even have known of that use of the phrase, which has been used in other contexts since the late 19th c.


I don't buy that Purl. She used German and she used that 'slogan' I just can't believe she wasn't aware of what that meant. I hope you are right but I don't think so.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you. In this case, I wish I didn't have to do it.



SQM said:


> Thanks Dame. You are always great for the succinct put down.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Real men are not afraid of strong women. Shirley and I have lucked out to have husbands who encourage us to be take charge people. Our marriages are partnerships, not dictatorships. I would imagine all of us who are in healthy partnership relationships are sensible people with self esteem and do not need "father figures" to tell us how to think or what to do.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't buy that Purl. She used German and she used that 'slogan' I just can't believe she wasn't aware of what that meant. I hope you are right but I don't think so.


Frankly, I didn't buy it either, Shirley. I was trying to put a positive spin on it, but I couldn't even convince myself.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone think there seems to be "crazy" in the air today?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Does anyone think there seems to be "crazy" in the air today?


not just here - I was attacked about the workshops from today too,because I said I liked my Imac on a thread complaining about Windows 7 -- The person attacked me about how I ran the workshops (had problems with her in one of them and had forgotten the name. always something. So it has been a good day for me too. Maybe tomorrow will be better. Hope so. I was pretty flabbergasted as my Mom used to say. First time ever in 59 workshops.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't know about the time period, but it's definitely crazy. I really miss real discussions.



alcameron said:


> Does anyone think there seems to be "crazy" in the air today?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> not just here - I was attacked about the
> workshops from today too,because I said I liked my Imac on a thread complaining about Windows 7 -- The person attacked me about how I ran the workshops (had problems with her in one of them and had forgotten the name. always something. So it has been a good day for me too. Maybe tomorrow will be better. Hope so. I was pretty flabbergasted as my Mom used to say. First time ever in 59 workshops.


It's obviously not you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Does anyone think there seems to be "crazy" in the air today?


Somebody said there was a very full moon last night.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> not just here - I was attacked about the workshops from today too,because I said I liked my Imac on a thread complaining about Windows 7 -- The person attacked me about how I ran the workshops (had problems with her in one of them and had forgotten the name. always something. So it has been a good day for me too. Maybe tomorrow will be better. Hope so. I was pretty flabbergasted as my Mom used to say. First time ever in 59 workshops.


Why does anyone complain about free workshops? If she doesn't like it, she can drop it for a full refund.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That is true. Another theory proven.



Poor Purl said:


> Somebody said there was a very full moon last night.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Shouldn't there be a teacher drop student option? Now that's an idea.



Poor Purl said:


> Why does anyone complain about free workshops? If she doesn't like it, she can drop it for a full refund.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't buy that Purl. She used German and she used that 'slogan' I just can't believe she wasn't aware of what that meant. I hope you are right but I don't think so.


I have not read all the postings yet so I hope I am not saying something that someone else has said. I checked the poster's profile and she has listed her occupation as 'University Lecturer'. She has also lists her home as UK. On another thread she replied to one of my posts regarding Clydesdales with the comment that she did not know what the term 'CBD' meant.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I have not read all the postings yet so I hope I am not saying something that someone else has said. I checked the poster's profile and she has listed her occupation as 'University Lecturer'. She has also lists her home as UK. On another thread she replied to one of my posts regarding Clydesdales with the comment that she did not know what the term 'CBD' meant.


Thank god that mad creature lives far away from me. I don't know what CBD means either but I like Clydesdales.


----------



## Mountain Stitches (May 25, 2014)

SQM said:


> Thank god that mad creature lives far away from me. I don't know what CBD means either but I like Clydesdales.


Christian Book Distributors?
Central Business District?
Cannabidiol (found in wacky tobacky)?

just CB could be cold-blooded meaning draft horses vs hot bloods - the Thoroughbreds


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thank god that mad creature lives far away from me. I don't know what CBD means either but I like Clydesdales.


A central business district (CBD) is the commercial and often geographic heart of a city. CBD is a term that is used daily in Australia especially on the news broadcasts. The presenter will say "there was a fire in the CBD" or "there was an emergency in the CBD when ......". Maybe the term and useage is unique to Australia, another one of our Ozisms?


----------



## Mountain Stitches (May 25, 2014)

Older cities in the eastern part of the US sometimes have a central business district. I've heard the term used in New Orleans. A lot of the western cities are sprawls with crazy or no zoning laws and businesses spread across the entire metro area.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> A central business district (CBD) is the commercial and often geographic heart of a city. CBD is a term that is used daily in Australia especially on the news broadcasts. The presenter will say "there was a fire in the CBD" or "there was an emergency in the CBD when ......". Maybe the term and useage is unique to Australia, another one of our Ozisms?


Jolly good game :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thank god that mad creature lives far away from me. I don't know what CBD means either but I like Clydesdales.


It's ok, I'll let her know
:thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Does anyone think there seems to be "crazy" in the air today?


The barometric pressure has been dropping. It seems to do something to shake screws loose in the brain.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> not just here - I was attacked about the workshops from today too,because I said I liked my Imac on a thread complaining about Windows 7 -- The person attacked me about how I ran the workshops (had problems with her in one of them and had forgotten the name. always something. So it has been a good day for me too. Maybe tomorrow will be better. Hope so. I was pretty flabbergasted as my Mom used to say. First time ever in 59 workshops.


Shirley, don't let it concern you. People who are not creative or particularly talented seem to get off on disparaging people who have skills and talents. It may be they think that being critics validates them. Just be glad you don't have to interact with her personally.

I had one of those chronic complainers and fault finders in my circle of acquaintances, and the best thing that happened is that we got a Panasonic phone system where I can screen my calls and just not pick up when she calls to complain about something or the other. Never anything positive. And she goes on and on. Took a while, but she seems to have gotten the "message" and hasn't called in a couple of months.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Shouldn't there be a teacher drop student option? Now that's an idea.


On the managed sections there is. I can delete any posts and if someone causes problems or when the workshop is finished I can delete all posts that I don't want included in the archives. We keep them on track pretty much or they get too confusing.

As I was doing them pretty much on my own and the teachers were all volunteers and in many ways inexperienced we kept them pretty much on track.Also it cost her nothing.

There is no way we could do what we did on the open forum. I am not even sure which class she was talking about but I do remember she was finally removed, or left in a huff. Not a problem - it was months ago. Just surprised me.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

A full moon might have caused yesterday's problems. DH was with EMS (Emergency Medical Services) (Ambulance supervisor) and he said that it was in the records how many more 'weird' calls were answered when there was a full moon. The Firefighters and EMS were convinced.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> A full moon might have caused yesterday's problems. DH was with EMS (Emergency Medical Services) (Ambulance supervisor) and he said that it was in the records how many more 'weird' calls were answered when there was a full moon. The Firefighters and EMS were convinced.


Designer1234
Full Moon no doubt has an effect on some people. Nursing Homes dread Full Moon.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> .


They are such hypocrites.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't understand it either.



Poor Purl said:


> .


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> They are such hypocrites.


Sometimes I think they're proud of that.

Speaking of hypocrites, I understand you're getting a visit from Chris Christie soon.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I don't understand it either.


I just reposted this poster on WOW because LTL had to get in some snark.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I just reposted this poster on WOW because LTL had to get in some snark.


She sure knows how to do that. It never ceases to amaze me how much she and her friends actually hate Obama. She says she doesn't but constantly attacks him no matter what he does. LL on there has never once ever said any positive and would not allow herself to do so. makes you wonder.

I just watched him on CNN he has gone nearly white. I wonder if he would do it again if he and michele had known the lies, and the untruths and the racism he would face.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> She sure knows how to do that. It never ceases to amaze me how much she and her friends actually hate Obama. She says she doesn't but constantly attacks him no matter what he does. LL on there has never once ever said any positive and would not allow herself to do so. makes you wonder.
> 
> I just watched him on CNN he has gone nearly white. I wonder if he would do it again if he and michele had known the lies, and the untruths and the racism he would face.


Some people feel driven to work harder and do better when they're bad-mouthed that way.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Some people feel driven to work harder and do better when they're bad-mouthed that way.


I think the opportunity to shatter the glass ceiling called to him. I think he was right. His legacy will be a good one.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think the opportunity to shatter the glass ceiling called to him. I think he was right. His legacy will be a good one.


I think that is exactly right. He broke that barrier and will go down in history for it. Nothing they can say will ever change that. They will be forgotten, he will be remembered.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think that is exactly right. He broke that barrier and will go down in history for it. Nothing they can say will ever change that. They will be forgotten, he will be remembered.


And although I will probably not be around to see what his legacy is in 20 or more years from now, I think Mr. Obama's positive impact on many issues will elevate him above a number of his predecessors.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And although I will probably not be around to see what his legacy is in 20 or more years from now, I think Mr. Obama's positive impact on many issues will elevate him above a number of his predecessors.


I admire him in many ways -- I try not to make judgments about his Political prowess, as I am not an American and though I have opinions, I don't feel I am in a position to Judge.

I do however feel I can voice an opinon of him as a man. I think he has handled his situation with Grace and so has his family.

I do feel that roadblocks have been deliberately put in his way, and there is a movement to try to make him fail so that 'they' can forget about the roadblocks, but can say, 'See I told you so".

I have followed your Politics for years and this is the first time I have ever seen the personal malice towards someone which started before he even announced he would run. They will never admit it and some who are especially rabid - won't accept or look deeply into themselves and ask themselves - "Why do I hate him so much?".

We who are liberal are used to looking at our thoughts and sometimes changing them, but also sometimes realizing that we have carried prejudices, and thoughts about different situations. The difference to me is that we are willing to accept that we are not always right. I think we try to look at other sides, we choose what we are willing to fight for. We discuss and we use our experiences to help us decide how we want to live.
Once we do believe something however, and we really know WHY we believe those things, it is usually because we have thought of alternative ways and chosen what in our opinion is right and what is wrong.

I am glad I am not like my Father and relatives were,, who were narrow in their thoughts and not open to new ideas. The feelings of a lot of those who are on the Right in these threads are copies of what I grew up with.Some (not all) are Right and to make sure they are right, they will twist things until it looks as if they are right. This is just my opinion from growing up in a situation like that and finding I 
didn't want to live that way. I questioned far too often to please my parents from the time I was very little, and felt the back of his hand often when I 'wondered why'.

Nothing anyone could say would ever influence them in any way - they were the only right ones in the world. The rest of the world who didn't agree were going to 'hell in a handbasket' as my step mom (who didn't agree with him either)would say. Personally, I had the experience of my Grandmother who to me was a true Christian and she influenced my life. If I could be half the person she was I would feel my life has been worthwhile.

Enough of that.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Sometimes I think they're proud of that.
> 
> Speaking of hypocrites, I understand you're getting a visit from Chris Christie soon.


Yes, he was right near where I live yesterday. I told a friend last night I would liked to have been there and when he reached out to shake my hand, I would have said no thanks and walked away. I decided it was better to knit than go see him.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes, he was right near where I live yesterday. I told a friend last night I would liked to have been there and when he reached out to shake my hand, I would have said no thanks and walked away. I decided it was better to knit than go see him.


You were right to stay away. He can be very boorish if he thinks you're not quite on his side. Look at the way he punished an entire town because the mayor wouldn't support him.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You were right to stay away. He can be very boorish if he thinks you're not quite on his side. Look at the way he punished an entire town because the mayor wouldn't support him.


It would have been fun though to bring out the bully in him. Make a comment to get him riled up and then call him a bully and walk away.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes, he was right near where I live yesterday. I told a friend last night I would liked to have been there and when he reached out to shake my hand, I would have said no thanks and walked away. I decided it was better to knit than go see him.


He has a mean streak and makes boorish loud comments against people who do not fawn over him. He has called Democratic party legislators idiots and morons. When citizens question him in open forums he insults them. I am sure you had enough bullies to deal with as a child, as did we all, that you don't need one as an adult.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes, he was right near where I live yesterday. I told a friend last night I would liked to have been there and when he reached out to shake my hand, I would have said no thanks and walked away. I decided it was better to knit than go see him.


never mind...


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I admire him in many ways -- I try not to make judgments about his Political prowess, as I am not an American and though I have opinions, I don't feel I am in a position to Judge.
> 
> I do however feel I can voice an opinon of him as a man. I think he has handled his situation with Grace and so has his family.
> 
> ...


Designer, my parents and grandparents were just as bad.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Designer, my parents and grandparents were just as bad.


You have both become good hearted and non judgmental women. You are now setting the standards of behavior for your families. You should each be proud of who you are and I am honored to be counted among your friends.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> .


Purl, loved the pic you posted. These frightened, hungry children should not be met by angry protesters, but by the Red Cross with food, medicine, and blankets.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Purl, loved the pic you posted. These frightened, hungry children should not be met by angry protesters, but by the Red Cross with food, medicine, and blankets.


I just found this on Andy Borowitz's "The Borowitz Report", a satiric news column.

http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/borowitzreport/2014/07/christie-i-would-bring-traffic-over-the-border-to-a-standstill.html

481182821-670.jpg (I didn't want to save the picture, but I left the link)

IOWA CITY (The Borowitz Report) Testing the political waters in Iowa today, New Jersey Governor Chris Christie said that if he is elected President, he would bring the flow of illegal immigrants over the U.S.-Mexico border to a virtual standstill.

There are ways of keeping people from getting to where they want to go, Christie said, claiming that he was the only Republican hopeful with the hands-on experience necessary to fix the border crisis.

The New Jersey governor was vague about how he would halt traffic over the border, but exuded confidence that he was the right man for the job.

Id make a few phone calls, he said. It would get done.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Designer, my parents and grandparents were just as bad.


I wonder how many Liberal thinking people came from Narrow Rigid 'Christian families'?? You could never question anything in our house. I left when I was l6 and I think my liberal leanings started then. I remember feeling it was wrong to feel that you knew what God wanted, and that all the rest of the world was wrong and that you were going to Hell if you didn't believe without question. I found the Bible wonderful in many ways, but I also found its teachings contradicted themselves and certainly the New and Old Testaments were opposite in many ways. I am not trying to 
attack people who believe but I don't agree with people who have such closed minds and don't want to even look at other ideas. Oh well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Purl, loved the pic you posted. These frightened, hungry children should not be met by angry protesters, but by the Red Cross with food, medicine, and blankets.


It seems sad that those who are so much against them have forgotten they are children. They are accused of belonging to Gangs, and other dreadful things. Where do they get that information? I have seen it said on our news (which I trust much more than other news sources) (although not completely) that one of the reasons some of the older children have come to the States to avoid having to join a gang. I have read here that someone else saw the same information. Which is true? I would imagine there might be some of both. You can not paint everyone with flat statements and the same brush. There are many many of them, and I imagine there are many many with different backgrounds and stories. I wonder how heart breaking it must be for the parents who loved their children enough to send them to what they feel is the 'Promised land'?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Purl, loved the pic you posted. These frightened, hungry children should not be met by angry protesters, but by the Red Cross with food, medicine, and blankets.


Only someone with human feeling would realize that.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder how many Liberal thinking people came from Narrow Rigid 'Christian families'?? You could never question anything in our house. I left when I was l6 and I think my liberal leanings started then. I remember feeling it was wrong to feel that you knew what God wanted, and that all the rest of the world was wrong and that you were going to Hell if you didn't believe without question. I found the Bible wonderful in many ways, but I also found its teachings contradicted themselves and certainly the New and Old Testaments were opposite in many ways. I am not trying to
> attack people who believe but I don't agree with people who have such closed minds and don't want to even look at other ideas. Oh well.


On the contrary from that, I grew up in a rather liberal family. My one uncle married into a family far more liberal than ours, and my grandfather called them a bunch of Commies! I was taught to think things out and not follow any party line blindly. My grandfather had seen what extremes of fascism and communism could wreak, having grown up in Belarus during the years when the movement against the Czars was beginning. He saw the handwriting on the wall and got out of Dodge (Minsk).


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It seems sad that those who are so much against them have forgotten they are children. They are accused of belonging to Gangs, and other dreadful things. Where do they get that information? I have seen it said on our news (which I trust much more than other news sources) (although not completely) that one of the reasons some of the older children have come to the States to avoid having to join a gang. I have read here that someone else saw the same information. Which is true? I would imagine there might be some of both. You can not paint everyone with flat statements and the same brush. There are many many of them, and I imagine there are many many with different backgrounds and stories. I wonder how heart breaking it must be for the parents who loved their children enough to send them to what they feel is the 'Promised land'?


My widowed great grandmother sent her only son, an older teenager, half way across the world seeking a more secure life. She did not know whether she would ever see him again. Fortunately, he got a job, saved his meager earnings, and was able to send for his mother and two little sisters in a relatively short time.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> My widowed great grandmother sent her only son, an older teenager, half way across the world seeking a more secure life. She did not know whether she would ever see him again. Fortunately, he got a job, saved his meager earnings, and was able to send for his mother and two little sisters in a relatively short time.


It took so much courage from those who sent their children to a better world, and those who came to North America with next to nothing. There are so many wonderful descendents from those people in both our countries.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder how many Liberal thinking people came from Narrow Rigid 'Christian families'?? You could never question anything in our house. I left when I was l6 and I think my liberal leanings started then. I remember feeling it was wrong to feel that you knew what God wanted, and that all the rest of the world was wrong and that you were going to Hell if you didn't believe without question. I found the Bible wonderful in many ways, but I also found its teachings contradicted themselves and certainly the New and Old Testaments were opposite in many ways. I am not trying to
> attack people who believe but I don't agree with people who have such closed minds and don't want to even look at other ideas. Oh well.


I was thinking the other night, that one of the things I learned as a youngster, was the Jewish Children were like me. That it doesn't matter about the religion that much if you accept people for who they are. It seems interesting to me that now, after all those years, I am close friends with people of the Jewish faith. I have known some over the years, but 
not close friends, it just didn't work out that way. Now I am enjoying so much meeting you all, both Jews and Gentiles. We share our history and we share our opinions. Such a joy for me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The godfather speaks (brags).



MarilynKnits said:


> I just found this on Andy Borowitz's "The Borowitz Report", a satiric news column.
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/borowitzreport/2014/07/christie-i-would-bring-traffic-over-the-border-to-a-standstill.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> The godfather speaks (brags).


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :XD:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> My widowed great grandmother sent her only son, an older teenager, half way across the world seeking a more secure life. She did not know whether she would ever see him again. Fortunately, he got a job, saved his meager earnings, and was able to send for his mother and two little sisters in a relatively short time.


Their story is the story of so many Americans and Canadians. Those who arrived and built lives, and homes, and businesses and who are the core of our countries. We have not had the border problems that you have had and are still having. I think it is because we have a friendly border to the south and an unfriendly weather barrier to the north!

I feel so sad for the parents of those children who have had had so much fear for the safety of their young people that they have sent them away to a new unknown life. I don't even pretend to know what the answer is and it is not my place. I do feel for the people involved though. I hope they are treated as children, not criminals . I think that picture of 
'Suffer the little children to come unto me' says it all.

I think you must be proud to live in a country that is considered a safe place to send their children and where those who send them feel they have a chance for a good life.

That has always been what the United States stands for in a lot of peoples' minds. It is something to be proud of. I understand the problems it causes however. But I, like most of you, hope they are treated well.
------------
I imagine most of you saw President Obama on Television last night. I was impressed with the things he said. I believe he gathered information, talked to his staff and then made the right kind of statement in this very scary situation. I have to admit that I think that time will show that he was a good, President who persevered with Grace even though every road block imaginable was put in his way.

I personally admire him and his wife as people who are true to their marriage, excellent parents, and that he is a man who stands up very well and will do so in future discussions about good and bad Presidents.

I think as was mentioned previously, that he will stand up well as the first Black President. I do bet he will be relieved when the term is over though. These are my own opinions. As far as his Political successes or failures are concerned, It is best, as I am not a citizen to stay away from expressing opinions. - I do think though that ACA will be a good thing for America as it is fine tuned and people get used to it. It is a start.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I woke up at 5 am - didn't sleep well. We are considering going up to Banff and having lunch at our favorite place in the world. On the Vermilion lakes Road, sitting on a bench and looking at Mt. Rundle. It is a place that I have always felt completely at peace. We usually avoid Banff in July because thousands of visitors are there and the traffic and parking can be horrendous. However, we both are thinking about going there for a drive today or tomorrow. We will see. I will share this beautiful stop with you - it was taken earlier in the year when there was still some snow on the lake and on the peak.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Throw a pebble in the lake for me. That place suits you in every way.



Designer1234 said:


> I woke up at 5 am - didn't sleep well. We are considering going up to Banff and having lunch at our favorite place in the world. On the Vermilion lakes Road, sitting on a bench and looking at Mt. Rundle. It is a place that I have always felt completely at peace. We usually avoid Banff in July because thousands of visitors are there and the traffic and parking can be horrendous. However, we both are thinking about going there for a drive today or tomorrow. We will see. I will share this beautiful stop with you - it was taken earlier in the year when there was still some snow on the lake and on the peak.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Throw a pebble in the lake for me. That place suits you in every way.


I will Dame. thanks for your support this past while.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Always.



Designer1234 said:


> I will Dame. thanks for your support this past while.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It took so much courage from those who sent their children to a better world, and those who came to North America with next to nothing. There are so many wonderful descendents from those people in both our countries.


Might I just add that today's immigrants, legal and otherwise, face the same frightening possibilities with the same sort of courage.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Might I just add that today's immigrants, legal and otherwise, face the same frightening possibilities with the same sort of courage.


I agree.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Saw this on Facebook today and it is so true.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I also sent another email to Gov Branstad this morning. They just never stop trying to screw us over.

http://switchboard.nrdc.org/blogs/jwalke/is_your_state_government_tryin.html?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=socialmedia


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Might I just add that today's immigrants, legal and otherwise, face the same frightening possibilities with the same sort of courage.


I agree with you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Immigrants have courage to risk all for an opportunity for better lives for their families. It can only make the country better too. What are the protesters protesting? Are they afraid that they will lose something? Who's too lazy to work?



Designer1234 said:


> I agree.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> Saw this on Facebook today and it is so true.


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

NJG said:


> I also sent another email to Gov Branstad this morning. They just never stop trying to screw us over.
> 
> http://switchboard.nrdc.org/blogs/jwalke/is_your_state_government_tryin.html?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=socialmedia


I like contacting Deval Patrick who volunteered to find space for people awaiting determination of refugee status, they will be housed in the same spaces that people who needed help in the aftermath of Katrina used. 
Many of the Katrina survivors stayed, here's hoping that the refugees do.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> I like contacting Deval Patrick who volunteered to find space for people awaiting determination of refugee status, they will be housed in the same spaces that people who needed help in the aftermath of Katrina used.
> Many of the Katrina survivors stayed, here's hoping that the refugees do.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I like contacting Deval Patrick who volunteered to find space for people awaiting determination of refugee status, they will be housed in the same spaces that people who needed help in the aftermath of Katrina used.
> Many of the Katrina survivors stayed, here's hoping that the refugees do.


Yes Deval Patrick is one of the good guys.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I woke up at 5 am - didn't sleep well. We are considering going up to Banff and having lunch at our favorite place in the world. On the Vermilion lakes Road, sitting on a bench and looking at Mt. Rundle. It is a place that I have always felt completely at peace. We usually avoid Banff in July because thousands of visitors are there and the traffic and parking can be horrendous. However, we both are thinking about going there for a drive today or tomorrow. We will see. I will share this beautiful stop with you - it was taken earlier in the year when there was still some snow on the lake and on the peak.


Just looking at a picture of that lovely place calms the mind and invites serenity. Enjoy your break from the everyday routine.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Just looking at a picture of that lovely place calms the mind and invites serenity. Enjoy your break from the everyday routine.


The picture doesn't do it justice. When I was a young girl a friend and I were canoing on that lake. It is quite shallow and a lot of dead tree trunks are sticking out of the water along the edge. We were quietly canoing and having a quiet conversation and one of the tree trunks arose out of the water and it was a huge moose that was eating the growth on the bottom. He looked at us and walked away. Scared me so much I nearly fell out of the canoe. Lots of moose in that area. Lots of beauty everywhere you look there.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting the photos, Shirley. They're gorgeous. I liked your moose story, too.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hard to believe nature exists in that form when you live in NYC. Colors were gorgeous.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hard to believe nature exists in that form when you live in NYC. Colors were gorgeous.


Hi, SQ. I'm sorry your "adventure" didn't work out, but better to find out things sooner rather than later. I tried to help with a bracha, but I guess I couldn't find the right one, even with PP's help. I did, however, find a vegetable bracha that we might use to help some people.
Anyway, I hope you're feeling OK, and are not too blue. We love you!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Shirley, I love the pictures and moose story. Thanks.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Hi, SQ. I'm sorry your "adventure" didn't work out, but better to find out things sooner rather than later. I tried to help with a bracha, but I guess I couldn't find the right one, even with PP's help. I did, however, find a vegetable bracha that we might use to help some people.
> Anyway, I hope you're feeling OK, and are not too blue. We love you!


I'm okay. Licking my wounds only a little bit. Doing things that I enjoy. Now I am grateful for my poor memory. Thanks Ol' Al for your sweet words.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Just beautiful, Shirley! Hope you get there and enjoy yourself. Your moose story reminds me of one of dh's tales. He was walking in the jungle by the river back home in S America. He stepped on a log. The log moved--it was a caiman. He jumped off much faster than he stepped on, lol. Sometimes moose make
appearances here in CT, but I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Just beautiful, Shirley! Hope you get there and enjoy yourself. Your moose story reminds me of one of dh's tales. He was walking in the jungle by the river back home in S America. He stepped on a log. The log moved--it was a caiman. He jumped off much faster than he stepped on, lol. Sometimes moose make
> appearances here in CT, but I haven't seen one yet.


What is a Caiman. What an interesting world we live in!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Just beautiful, Shirley! Hope you get there and enjoy yourself. Your moose story reminds me of one of dh's tales. He was walking in the jungle by the river back home in S America. He stepped on a log. The log moved--it was a caiman. He jumped off much faster than he stepped on, lol. Sometimes moose make
> appearances here in CT, but I haven't seen one yet.


I do not think I would have jumped, I think I would have taken off like a rocket. Stepping on an alligator is not my idea of fun.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Saw this on Facebook today and it is so true.


Marvelous.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes Deval Patrick is one of the good guys.


Apparently so is Scott Walker. Wisconsin isn't on the list.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The picture doesn't do it justice. When I was a young girl a friend and I were canoing on that lake. It is quite shallow and a lot of dead tree trunks are sticking out of the water along the edge. We were quietly canoing and having a quiet conversation and one of the tree trunks arose out of the water and it was a huge moose that was eating the growth on the bottom. He looked at us and walked away. Scared me so much I nearly fell out of the canoe. Lots of moose in that area. Lots of beauty everywhere you look there.


Gorgeous pictures. Also that sweater with vertical stripes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Caiman looks like an alligator.



Designer1234 said:


> What is a Caiman. What an interesting world we live in!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> What is a Caiman. What an interesting world we live in!


A caiman is a type of crocodile. Crocs have longer, narrower snouts than alligators but they get mistaken for one another. 
Dh used to do jungle runs with his father.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Something I just saw on Facebook.

http://mic.com/articles/92739/the-horrifying-women-s-rights-injustice-that-modern-feminism-forgot?utm_content=buffer8d298&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

My niece and her two sons in Ohio went to protest a pro life rally yesterday and had some interesting conversations with the pro life people. Are pro life people especially gullible? They seem to have a problem. These are some of the things she heard from them.

"The heartbeat starts as soon as the sperm meets the egg"

"What does medically necessary mean really? I could go in and say my toe hurts, I don't want to be pregnant anymore and they would give me an abortion at 35 weeks!"

"I know a woman who used to own 17 Planned Parenthoods and she testified that they would knowingly hand out defective condoms to kids in schools so they could make more money from more abortions"

"Planned Parenthood goes to schools and teaches kids about their bodies in first grade! They 'awaken' them early so they get pregnant and need an abortion"

"I use Natural Family Planning methods, and I haven't had any issues! I have seven children!"

"If you care about women's health, you should know there are Podiatrists in that clinic killing babies"

"You're a Feminist? Did you know more girls are aborted than boys?"

"When girls go in to have an abortion, they won't let them leave! (if they change their mind) They lock the doors!"


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> My niece and her two sons in Ohio went to protest a pro life rally yesterday and had some interesting conversations with the pro life people. Are pro life people especially gullible? They seem to have a problem. These are some of the things she heard from them.
> 
> "The heartbeat starts as soon as the sperm meets the egg"
> 
> ...


Wow, talk about people being sucked in by inflammatory propaganda!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Wow, talk about people being sucked in by inflammatory propaganda!


It makes them appear really dumb, doesn't it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> It makes them appear really dumb, doesn't it?


That's only because they are really dumb, if those remarks are authentic.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Something I just saw on Facebook.
> 
> http://mic.com/articles/92739/the-horrifying-women-s-rights-injustice-that-modern-feminism-forgot?utm_content=buffer8d298&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


This is very troubling. It never occurred to me that forced sterilization was still done. And it seems worse that it's done in California as opposed to, say, Mississippi.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

NJG said:


> My niece and her two sons in Ohio went to protest a pro life rally yesterday and had some interesting conversations with the pro life people. Are pro life people especially gullible? They seem to have a problem. These are some of the things she heard from them.
> 
> "The heartbeat starts as soon as the sperm meets the egg"
> 
> ...


I can believe that, the papers are already showing the agressive demeanor of protesters at the Boston PP clinic on Commonwealth Ave. 
To the positive there have been 300 newly trained escorts since the SCOTUS ruling.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> This is very troubling. It never occurred to me that forced sterilization was still done. And it seems worse that it's done in California as opposed to, say, Mississippi.


That is indeed very troubling. I am going to check these folks out a bit more. 
For journalists to put forward that they simply accept the decades old story of a woman about her recollection of a tubal ligation and the informed consent or lack of informed consent is right in line with their referencing themselves as a rockstar team... maybe.
California is NOT what it used to be.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> My niece and her two sons in Ohio went to protest a pro life rally yesterday and had some interesting conversations with the pro life people. Are pro life people especially gullible? They seem to have a problem. These are some of the things she heard from them.
> 
> "The heartbeat starts as soon as the sperm meets the egg"
> 
> ...


People who really are opposed to abortion should not have to LIE about the procedure and Planned Parenthood. In addition they should have more respect for the people they are attempting to convince to be anti choice.

My daughter observed and demonstrated against a men's only anti choice rally in Oakland, CA and started asking the men if they used condoms during intercourse and if they asked their partners about birth control. Antidotal numbers were that most men said no to each question. Typical!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I do not think I would have jumped, I think I would have taken off like a rocket. Stepping on an alligator is not my idea of fun.


I have to say that dh is a pretty mellow fellow. Not that he'd wrestle an alligator, but he didn't get the vapors from stepping on one. His dad laughed the rest of the trip.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Current forced sterilizations.



NJG said:


> Something I just saw on Facebook.
> 
> http://mic.com/articles/92739/the-horrifying-women-s-rights-injustice-that-modern-feminism-forgot?utm_content=buffer8d298&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That's only because they are really dumb, if those remarks are authentic.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

NJG said:


> It makes them appear really dumb, doesn't it?


I don't know about really dumb. How about "we don't feel that we can say out loud that these women are sluts and should be punished for having sex."?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> People who really are opposed to abortion should not have to LIE about the procedure and Planned Parenthood. In addition they should have more respect for the people they are attempting to convince to be anti choice.
> 
> My daughter observed and demonstrated against a men's only anti choice rally in Oakland, CA and started asking the men if they used condoms during intercourse and if they asked their partners about birth control. Antidotal numbers were that most men said no to each question. Typical!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ya, I think most men think it is the woman's job to take care of contraception, cause they are just there for the fun.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I don't know about really dumb. How about "we don't feel that we can say out loud that these women are sluts and should be punished for having sex."?


Right, according to Rush if the "women" stopped doing this one thing, they wouldn't need birth control.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

NJG said:


> Right, according to Rush if the "women" stopped doing this one thing, they wouldn't need birth control.


Indeed! Think how the sale of batteries would rise (pun intended)


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I will be good, I will be good.



NJG said:


> Right, according to Rush if the "women" stopped doing this one thing, they wouldn't need birth control.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Indeed! Think how the sale of batteries would rise (pun intended)


Limbaugh wouldn't get a rise out of that. Not without his pills, anyway.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I will be good, I will be good.


You're good, all right. Not virtuous, but good.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You're good, all right. Not virtuous, but good.


  :roll: :roll: :mrgreen: :twisted: :twisted: :evil: :evil: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Now I wish I had saved some of those fancy emoticons.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> Right, according to Rush if the "women" stopped doing this one thing, they wouldn't need birth control.


Don't we wish Rush's mother had stopped doing that "one" thing?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Don't we wish Rush's mother had stopped doing that "one" thing?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

This part of we can think of about 100 women I wish had stopped that one thing. 


peacegoddess said:


> Don't we wish Rush's mother had stopped doing that "one" thing?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


>


At least all his wives have used those dreaded contraceptives. There are so many things I could add to this, but I think I will stop here.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

OMG, can you just imagine? No, I won't even ask you to.



NJG said:


> At least all his wives have used those dreaded contraceptives. There are so many things I could add to this, but I think I will stop here.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> Right, according to Rush if the "women" stopped doing this one thing, they wouldn't need birth control.


Maybe if the women stopped completely and the men weren't getting any until the laws were straightened out and no longer anti woman, things would be changed very fast.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Limbaugh wouldn't get a rise out of that. Not without his pills, anyway.


He needs more than pills, he needs a transplant, lol


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Indeed! Think how the sale of batteries would rise (pun intended)


Got to love our saucy Maysmom.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

This came in at 1:17 EDT from the NY Times

Ukraine Rebels to Hand Over Downed Planes Data Recorders to Malaysia, Its Prime Minister Says

After days of obstruction, Russia-backed separatists in eastern Ukraine permitted Dutch forensics experts on Monday to search the wreckage of the downed Malaysia Airlines jetliner destroyed by a surface-to-air missile, allowed bodies of the victims to be evacuated by train and agreed to give the planes flight recorder boxes to the Malaysia government.

Prime Minister Najib Razak of Malaysia, in a live broadcast early Tuesday in Kuala Lumpur, said his government had reached an agreement with the Ukrainian separatists to gain control of the bodies, which were to be sent to the Netherlands, and the so-called black boxes recovered from the crash site.

Mr. Razak said the boxes were to be handed over to Malaysian representatives in Donetsk.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Maybe if the women stopped completely and the men weren't getting any until the laws were straightened out and no longer anti woman, things would be changed very fast.


You got that right. When it affects them, things will change.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I want to be bad.



Knitanon said:


> I will be good, I will be good.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Limbaugh wouldn't get a rise out of that. Not without his pills, anyway.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You're good, all right. Not virtuous, but good.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh yes. Oh yes.



peacegoddess said:


> Don't we wish Rush's mother had stopped doing that "one" thing?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Keep counting. Maybe we can save the world yet. I was almost ready to give up.



Knitanon said:


> This part of we can think of about 100 women I wish had stopped that one thing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Old thought, but it would require solidarity to work.



MarilynKnits said:


> Maybe if the women stopped completely and the men weren't getting any until the laws were straightened out and no longer anti woman, things would be changed very fast.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

At this point I think it's a PR effort. Evidence has been 'scrubbed.' Black box unlikely to tell anything since the plane was shot down by missile and we know the trajectory and where it originated.

Russia must be feeling the pinch. I saw Putin in the news and he looked like he was sweating. Takes a lot to make ex-KGB sweat.



MarilynKnits said:


> This came in at 1:17 EDT from the NY Times
> 
> Ukraine Rebels to Hand Over Downed Planes Data Recorders to Malaysia, Its Prime Minister Says
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I bet Grace Kelly could do it.



damemary said:


> At this point I think it's a PR effort. Evidence has been 'scrubbed.' Black box unlikely to tell anything since the plane was shot down by missile and we know the trajectory and where it originated.
> 
> Russia must be feeling the pinch. I saw Putin in the news and he looked like he was sweating. Takes a lot to make ex-KGB sweat.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Grace and damemary would love to try. We just need to stay focused.



Knitanon said:


> I bet Grace Kelly could do it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I want to be bad.


Your time will come, little lady. Then you can be as bad as you want to be.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I grew up hearing, "Be nice." And it made me so mad.



Poor Purl said:


> Your time will come, little lady. Then you can be as bad as you want to be.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I grew up hearing, "Be nice." And it made me so mad.


From now on you'll hear "Be mad." Will it make you nice?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> From now on you'll hear "Be mad." Will it make you nice?


Nope. I have to make up my own mind now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Nope. I have to make up my own mind now.


Okay. But be bad about it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Me bad. Thanks Buddy.



Poor Purl said:


> Okay. But be bad about it.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey guys! So I "know" or have "seen" a lot of you in other threads. I was encouraged to check out this one, and me Likie! ;-). 

I wanted to comment on something a while back about the moon making people crazy. 

My theory is that it all has to do with WATER. Think about it: the earth is covered in approximately 2/3 water. We are composed of approximately 2/3 water. We all know that the moon controls the tides, the ebb and flow of water. In fact, the best time to plant most fruits and veggies is when the moon is waxing ( going towards full moon) because it draws the water closer to the top of the soil. When the moon is waning (going towards new moon), the water is deeper and it is the best time to mow your lawn, weed, and prune for shape because growth is slower due to the unavailability of water. 
The moon HAS to have an effect on our bodies, as we are mostly water, in the same way it does the water on earth. Maybe it's an increased flow of blood to the brain so increased oxygen and activity? I don't know, I've only taken basic anatomy and half a physiology course. Maybe it's something else. What I DO know is that water is a very powerful element (probably the most powerful. It would trump "rock", "paper", and "scissors", as it would degrade rock, dissolve paper, and rust scissors.) and it is logical that the gravitational force of a full moon would have some type of effect on us.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Hey guys! So I "know" or have "seen" a lot of you in other threads. I was encouraged to check out this one, and me Likie! ;-).
> 
> I wanted to comment on something a while back about the moon making people crazy.
> 
> ...


The earth goddess inside of the peacegoddess agrees. Now for more water craziness, how about how people will begin acting as water in the western states gets even more scarce and used for insane things such as fracking.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Hey guys! So I "know" or have "seen" a lot of you in other threads. I was encouraged to check out this one, and me Likie! ;-).
> 
> I wanted to comment on something a while back about the moon making people crazy.
> 
> ...


So proud of this very young lady. I have adopted her. Will Nature come up in my canopy and pick algae off of each other's fur?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

peacegoddess said:


> The earth goddess inside of the peacegoddess agrees. Now for more water craziness, how about how people will begin acting as water in the western states gets even more scarce and used for insane things such as fracking.


OMG DO NOT GET ME STARTED!!!

I do have to say, though, that I think grass should be illegal to grow anywhere it doesn't grow naturally. It is THE most environmentally irresponsible thing to grow. It uses up way too much water for so little O2 output. There is also no benefit to it other than a luxury. Now that Californians are a little worried (not worried enough, though), we can now be fined for "wasting water". I believe all lawns are a waste of water, but that's besides the point. WHY then are golf courses (too many to count in Cali) still still maintaining the greenest grass you've ever seen, hotels have pools, and FRACKING allowed? And the fountains?!?! That's PURELY a waste of water because there is NO BENEFIT. Aesthetics, I guess? But then a person could say they like how the water and pavement look when they are watering their lawns in the middle of the day, couldn't they?

Grrrrr :x


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> So proud of this very young lady. I have adopted her. Will Nature come up in my canopy and pick algae off of each other's fur?


Well, shucks, SQM... 
  

I would love to! Can we collect it for me to feed to my plants?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Well, shucks, SQM...
> 
> 
> I would love to! Can we collect it for me to feed to my plants?


My algae is your algae to do with as you please. Others have come into my canopy to visit. So pleased to meet you. Hang around for awhile.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I had not heard this one about McCain before. Just another republican showing their true colors. 

Three reporters from Arizona, on the condition of anonymity, also let me in on another incident involving McCain's intemperateness. In his 1992 Senate bid, McCain was joined on the campaign trail by his wife, Cindy, as well as campaign aide Doug Cole and consultant Wes Gullett. At one point, Cindy playfully twirled McCain's hair and said, "You're getting a little thin up there." McCain's face reddened, and he responded, "At least I don't plaster on the makeup like a trollop, you cunt." McCain's excuse was that it had been a long day. If elected president of the United States, McCain would have many long days.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> My algae is your algae to do with as you please. Others have come into my canopy to visit. So pleased to meet you. Hang around for awhile.


Yay! My "babies" thank you.

I would love to hang around! Thanks for the invite!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

NJG said:


> I had not heard this one about McCain before. Just another republican showing their true colors.
> 
> Three reporters from Arizona, on the condition of anonymity, also let me in on another incident involving McCain's intemperateness. In his 1992 Senate bid, McCain was joined on the campaign trail by his wife, Cindy, as well as campaign aide Doug Cole and consultant Wes Gullett. At one point, Cindy playfully twirled McCain's hair and said, "You're getting a little thin up there." McCain's face reddened, and he responded, "At least I don't plaster on the makeup like a trollop, you cunt." McCain's excuse was that it had been a long day. If elected president of the United States, McCain would have many long days.


Wow... Wow... Wow... <picking jaw up from off the floor> wow... If any man talked to me like that, ESPECIALLY in public, he would lose ALL his hair (not to mention other low hanging organs). Wow. And that as an excuse?! Is he a child? I know that question answered itself bc it IS MCCain (republican) we are talking about. With republican's views and attitudes towards women, I wonder how any self respecting woman can be a republican. I guess the key term there is "self respecting"


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> I had not heard this one about McCain before. Just another republican showing their true colors.
> 
> Three reporters from Arizona, on the condition of anonymity, also let me in on another incident involving McCain's intemperateness. In his 1992 Senate bid, McCain was joined on the campaign trail by his wife, Cindy, as well as campaign aide Doug Cole and consultant Wes Gullett. At one point, Cindy playfully twirled McCain's hair and said, "You're getting a little thin up there." McCain's face reddened, and he responded, "At least I don't plaster on the makeup like a trollop, you cunt." McCain's excuse was that it had been a long day. If elected president of the United States, McCain would have many long days.


I've heard that story before, but I still find it shocking.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> OMG DO NOT GET ME STARTED!!!
> 
> I do have to say, though, that I think grass should be illegal to grow anywhere it doesn't grow naturally. It is THE most environmentally irresponsible thing to grow. It uses up way too much water for so little O2 output. There is also no benefit to it other than a luxury. Now that Californians are a little worried (not worried enough, though), we can now be fined for "wasting water". I believe all lawns are a waste of water, but that's besides the point. WHY then are golf courses (too many to count in Cali) still still maintaining the greenest grass you've ever seen, hotels have pools, and FRACKING allowed? And the fountains?!?! That's PURELY a waste of water because there is NO BENEFIT. Aesthetics, I guess? But then a person could say they like how the water and pavement look when they are watering their lawns in the middle of the day, couldn't they?
> 
> Grrrrr :x


And the lengths I go to so I can water my postage stamp container flower/herb garden on my small deck. I save my shower water....run only to get wet and the rinse off, and shower once every three days if I am not going out in public. I collect my rinse water from doing my dishes. The garden gets watered in stages because these measures only give me enough for part of the plants in a watering day. the toilet gets flushed every three or four pees.

I cannot imagine this and other water stressed states have not instituted water saving methods years ago!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> So proud of this very young lady. I have adopted her. Will Nature come up in my canopy and pick algae off of each other's fur?


B.T.Dubs (how I do "by the way"), my mom asks "where do I sign?" Lol. She actually DID "sell" me to my dh for a dollar (more like tricked him into giving her a dollar), "no returns, exchanges, or refunds."

:XD:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

peacegoddess said:


> And the lengths I go to so I can water my postage stamp container flower/herb garden on my small deck. I save my shower water....run only to get wet and the rinse off, and shower once every three days if I am not going out in public. I collect my rinse water from doing my dishes. The garden gets watered in stages because these measures only give me enough for part of the plants in a watering day. the toilet gets flushed every three or four pees.
> 
> I cannot imagine this and other water stressed states have not instituted water saving methods years ago!


What about the soap in the water?

My dh doesn't get it, but it only shower every 2-3 days (I also mainly stay at home) as well. He also doesn't get why I don't flush after I have only piped once. "If it's hello, let it mellow. If it's brown, flush it down." That's from the tv show PSYCH. I liked it so much, I remind him of it. He laughs, and agrees.

My plants are mostly in containers and I catch the water in a tub to use on other plants or dump back into the same pot. My goal is to set up an aquaponics system. Have you heard of it? It's AMAZING!! Plants, fish, and humans working in a the most perfect symbiotic relationship. If the fish farms would use this method rather than what they are doing, not only would the fish be happy, healthy, and plentiful, there would be more big leafy plants to release more o2 and clean the air. Plus all the fruits and veggies... Mmmmmm...

I say, who needs yet another oil pipeline? Put the money into figuring out how to transport the insane amount of now (water) other states get to those that have no water! Also... LEGALIZE HEMP!! It is practically renewable (it grows so fast. It is a weed, after all), and we won't need so much oil. Hemp can make plastic, insulation (imagine being able to keep your house warm/cool without breathing in asbestos), fuel... The list goes on. It also requires little water compared to how much 02 it emits. Did you know that cannabis plants (though very different in its properties than marijuana, hemp and marijuana are in the same family) photosynthesize more co2 to o2 per square cm than other plants? That means if you have the same square yardage, you get cleaner air faster from cannabis plants. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> What about the soap in the water?
> 
> My dh doesn't get it, but it only shower every 2-3 days (I also mainly stay at home) as well. He also doesn't get why I don't flush after I have only piped once. "If it's hello, let it mellow. If it's brown, flush it down." That's from the tv show PSYCH. I liked it so much, I remind him of it. He laughs, and agrees.
> 
> ...


the soap does not seem to be an issue. I live in an apartment and anything (such as aquaponics )beyond what I do is not possible as any tech things are not approved.

Oh the changes we could make if corporations did not rule politics!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

peacegoddess said:


> the soap does not seem to be an issue. I live in an apartment and anything (such as aquaponics )beyond what I do is not possible as any tech things are not approved.


Do you have plants for consumption? Or are they ornamental? Mine are all for consumption, so that's what I worry about. People don't seem to get it, but like us plants follow the rule "you are what you eat." They metabolize food just like we do (well, not the same way, but you know what I mean). They have life stages and critical periods for development. What we feed them effects their growth and goes into their cells. I am very careful what I give my plants. I dechlorinate and pH the water, and only give them nutrients and micronutrients that are organic and in ratios I approve of. I use home remedies for pest control, and only use chemicals that are safe for me, the plants, and the environment. I do use a little bit of dish soap mixed with neem oil and water to treat a lot of pests, but plants' "mouths" are on their roots and so it's not such a strong absorption. I have also read the neem oil is actually good for plants' leaves, kinda how some oils are good for our skin. Anyone who doesn't believe in evolution outta take a good look at plant biology some time. It's astounding the similarities.

So how do you collect your water from your shower? Plug the drain and scoop it out? I should try that. We have some ornamentals Granny planted years ago, along with some succulents.s

That's odd. Is it a co-op? Is it the noise, space, aesthetics? Aquaponics is so low tech, that's why I am attracted to it! Lol. You can set up strawberry plants or other small plants with goldfish or a beta fish with the plant floating in the water. All that's necessary is a container for fish/plants, and water. The "high tech"stuff is more for large tanks and grow beds. It can be indoors in a windowsill or under lights as well as outdoors. With aquaponics, the possibilities are endless! It seems there are a lot of things in nature that fit that, we just have to look and use our imaginations!

"Oh the changes we could make if corporations did not rule politics!"
Amen, sister!

I know i have said a lot, I warned you not to get me started...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> So proud of this very young lady. I have adopted her. Will Nature come up in my canopy and pick algae off of each other's fur?


I adopted her first. Actually, she could be my grandchild!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Do you have plants for consumption? Or are they ornamental? Mine are all for consumption, so that's what I worry about. People don't seem to get it, but like us plants follow the rule "you are what you eat." They metabolize food just like we do (well, not the same way, but you know what I mean). They have life stages and critical periods for development. What we feed them effects their growth and goes into their cells. I am very careful what I give my plants. I dechlorinate and pH the water, and only give them nutrients and micronutrients that are organic and in ratios I approve of. I use home remedies for pest control, and only use chemicals that are safe for me, the plants, and the environment. I do use a little bit of dish soap mixed with neem oil and water to treat a lot of pests, but plants' "mouths" are on their roots and so it's not such a strong absorption. I have also read the neem oil is actually good for plants' leaves, kinda how some oils are good for our skin. Anyone who doesn't believe in evolution outta take a good look at plant biology some time. It's astounding the similarities.
> 
> So how do you collect your water from your shower? Plug the drain and scoop it out? I should try that. We have some ornamentals Granny planted years ago, along with some succulents.s
> 
> ...


The water from the shower does not get any soap or so very very little that it would not be a problem. The rinse water from the dishes is used on the ornamentals.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

While I would follow peacegoddess' model I think that there is enough in our water, whether city or well, has enough crap in it to have ill effects anyway. 


peacegoddess said:


> The water from the shower does not get any soap or so very very little that it would not be a problem. The rinse water from the dishes is used on the ornamentals.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I've heard that story before, but I still find it shocking.


You don't imagine that a long stay in the Hanoi Hilton would put a guest into a life-long rage?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

alcameron said:


> I adopted her first. Actually, she could be my grandchild!


Aw, alcameron, Of course I'm your adopted progeny, too! One can never have too much love or support. ;-)


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

peacegoddess said:


> The water from the shower does not get any soap or so very very little that it would not be a problem. The rinse water from the dishes is used on the ornamentals.


Good to know! Thanks for the info. I will do that from now on. I actually have dishes to do.

P.s. My SIL told me that bc she doesn't pay her water bill (I guess it's included in rent), she doesn't pay attention to how much what she uses. WHAT.!?!?! I reminded her we are in a very bad drought, but I don't think that did anything bc my MIL told me last year that she had the same conversation with her. She lets the water RUN while she is washing dishes!! Among other things. She is so oblivious bc it's not coming out of her pocketbook. Well, when her 2 small children don't have clean drinking water when they are in school, I hope she looks back and say "it's my fault." She's a sweet woman, but I can't stand this kind of ignorance.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> While I would follow peacegoddess' model I think that there is enough in our water, whether city or well, has enough crap in it to have ill effects anyway.


I know. It stinks! Why are nonorganic chemicals that don't dissolve in our groundwater even legal? What does the EPA even do, exactly? It's just another bureaucratic facade. The government can appear to be doing something, while corporations get away with what is tantamount to murder (of our planet). I know that individual's poison the earth as well, but I feel that if corporations were not involved and the EPA was actually about PROTECTING the ENVIRONMENT, then there would be more strictly enforced restrictions on what we can dump. ERIN BROKOVICH and a CIVIL ACTION (both based on real cases) were not the first or only time people have gotten sick or died from tainted groundwater. It seems the EPA looks the other way until public opinion get angry enough and loud enough.

Not to mention fluoride. Someone, PLEASE explain to me why we are force fed FLUORIDE!!! I don't want it and neither do my plants.

I can't wait to have land that I can have my own well on, but you are right. Enough people put enough in our water that there is no clean water left.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> You don't imagine that a long stay in the Hanoi Hilton would put a guest into a life-long rage?


Yes, but it's not every angry man who uses the c-word to his wife in public.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Not to mention that she is, of course, paying for the water. It is just included in her rent. Does she think that the business person expecting to make money from the property hasn't calculated every nickel? Maybe when she has a rent increase you can remind her.



Natureschampion said:


> Good to know! Thanks for the info. I will do that from now on. I actually have dishes to do.
> 
> P.s. My SIL told me that bc she doesn't pay her water bill (I guess it's included in rent), she doesn't pay attention to how much what she uses. WHAT.!?!?! I reminded her we are in a very bad drought, but I don't think that did anything bc my MIL told me last year that she had the same conversation with her. She lets the water RUN while she is washing dishes!! Among other things. She is so oblivious bc it's not coming out of her pocketbook. Well, when her 2 small children don't have clean drinking water when they are in school, I hope she looks back and say "it's my fault." She's a sweet woman, but I can't stand this kind of ignorance.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> Not to mention that she is, of course, paying for the water. It is just included in her rent. Does she think that the business person expecting to make money from the property hasn't calculated every nickel? Maybe when she has a rent increase you can remind her.


Yah, I think she would understand that more. Only she would probably attribute it to rising property prices (as if the property that these apartments are on is not already paid for or on a fixed low interest) or something else. Sheesh


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Good to know! Thanks for the info. I will do that from now on. I actually have dishes to do.
> 
> P.s. My SIL told me that bc she doesn't pay her water bill (I guess it's included in rent), she doesn't pay attention to how much what she uses. WHAT.!?!?! I reminded her we are in a very bad drought, but I don't think that did anything bc my MIL told me last year that she had the same conversation with her. She lets the water RUN while she is washing dishes!! Among other things. She is so oblivious bc it's not coming out of her pocketbook. Well, when her 2 small children don't have clean drinking water when they are in school, I hope she looks back and say "it's my fault." She's a sweet woman, but I can't stand this kind of ignorance.


Well we all pay one way sooner or later. How old is your sister in law? Perhaps you can get her children on a water saving kick and then they can influence her.....or are they too young still?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, but it's not every angry man who uses the c-word to his wife in public.


I had heard that story before as well. I would like to think that it is just a story. 
Just goes to show that regardless of accolades and money and comforts (if you can ever get comfortable after what they did to his body) and we don't know how many houses being overburdened and stressed are right there waiting to grab us.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

peacegoddess said:


> Well we all pay one way sooner or later. How old is your sister in law? Perhaps you can get her children on a water saving kick and then they can influence her.....or are they too young still?


She is in her 30s, the kids are 1 1/2 months and 3 1/2 years. I don't see them much, either. Another SIL's son is 9 and he is always interested in learning from me. The last time I saw him we discussed water conservation.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> You don't imagine that a long stay in the Hanoi Hilton would put a guest into a life-long rage?


My father was at the Hanoi Hilton at the same time as McCain....two things occurred, one he never allowed his "life-long rage" to transfer to others and two, he hated McCain with a passion for all of his life.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> She is in her 30s, the kids are 1 1/2 months and 3 1/2 years. I don't see them much, either. Another SIL's son is 9 and he is always interested in learning from me. The last time I saw him we discussed water conservation.


Not being mean spirited or anything, but does your sil have her head in the sand about most issues or just this one?

Nine year olds are so inquisitive and fun to be around...and you being an eccentric auntie must be wildly fun for him!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> I had not heard this one about McCain before. Just another republican showing their true colors.
> 
> Three reporters from Arizona, on the condition of anonymity, also let me in on another incident involving McCain's intemperateness. In his 1992 Senate bid, McCain was joined on the campaign trail by his wife, Cindy, as well as campaign aide Doug Cole and consultant Wes Gullett. At one point, Cindy playfully twirled McCain's hair and said, "You're getting a little thin up there." McCain's face reddened, and he responded, "At least I don't plaster on the makeup like a trollop, you cunt." McCain's excuse was that it had been a long day. If elected president of the United States, McCain would have many long days.


I hadn't heard this story, but I don't understand how, after saying something like this, a person can remain in the public eye. Is it male chutzpah or what? And if I were Cindy I think I would have gotten up and walked away---at least.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

peacegoddess said:


> Not being mean spirited or anything, but does your sil have her head in the sand about most issues or just this one?
> 
> Nine year olds are so inquisitive and fun to be around...and you being an eccentric auntie must be wildly fun for him!


I don't think that is mean spirited at all! I think it's accurate. She, as so many others do, lives in a pretty packaged bubble. She believes everything her pastor tells her, and only brings her head out of the sand to go to church. As a somewhat intelligent and learned Jew, I am a complete misfit with my in-laws.

I'm not saying all Christians are this way, or that everyone that is ignorant to the environment and social issues is Christian. It just seems that for a lot of people, if it's not mentioned in church it's not worth their time, and that there is no other way but what they hear from their religious leaders. Until their "religious rights" have been infringed upon, water conservation will never be a topic discussed by them.

And that's just it: people don't care bc they think it doesn't effect them. When I was a kid (the 90s) we were told that it would take an exponential amount of generations in order to destroy the earth. Not anymore!!! It will happen in the next 1-3 generations, depending on where you are. With all the water waste, drilling, and flicking in CA, it is almost here.

I like being called eccentric! My nephew and I have had a special bond since we met when he was 3 and I met my dh for the first time six years ago this past Sunday (anniversary of our first date is the 24th of July). well actually second, but I don't remember the first though he does ;-). But I digress. And, yes, 9year olds are fantastically curious.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> I don't think that is mean spirited at all! I think it's accurate. She, as so many others do, lives in a pretty packaged bubble. She believes everything her pastor tells her, and only brings her head out of the sand to go to church. As a somewhat intelligent and learned Jew, I am a complete misfit with my in-laws.
> 
> I'm not saying all Christians are this way, or that everyone that is ignorant to the environment and social issues is Christian. It just seems that for a lot of people, if it's not mentioned in church it's not worth their time, and that there is no other way but what they hear from their religious leaders. Until their "religious rights" have been infringed upon, water conservation will never be a topic discussed by them.
> 
> And that's just it: people don't care bc they think it doesn't effect them. When I was a kid (the 90s) we were told that it would take an exponential amount of generations in order to destroy the earth. Not anymore!!! It will happen in the next 1-3 generations, depending on where you are. With all the water waste, drilling, and flicking in CA, it is almost here.


well perhaps her minister needs heads up on the water and environmental issues. How about an anonamous (my spelling is for crap today sorry) note to the church asking to remind parishioners to save water?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> My father was at the Hanoi Hilton at the same time as McCain....two things occurred, one he never allowed his "life-long rage" to transfer to others and two, he hated McCain with a passion for all of his life.


Cindy (hey, that's McCain's wife's name), that's fascinating. Did they think McCain had betrayed them or even committed treason?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I hadn't heard this story, but I don't understand how, after saying something like this, a person can remain in the public eye. Is it male chutzpah or what? And if I were Cindy I think I would have gotten up and walked away---at least.


It's certainly endemic among Republicans. David Vitter (R, VA) was a customer of the DC Madame; it was even public knowledge that he liked to wear a diaper while there. He ran again after that, and was re-elected. Eliot Spitzer, on the other hand, who only spent absurd amounts of money on call girls (all his own money - his family is very rich), quit the governorship over it.

The wide-stance guy, who came off looking like a fool, didn't quit. And he used to tell Bill Clinton, during the impeachment proceedings, "You're a naughty man, Bill Clinton." But I don't think he ran again, or won if he did.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> It's certainly endemic among Republicans. David Vitter (R, VA) was a customer of the DC Madame; it was even public knowledge that he liked to wear a diaper while there. He ran again after that, and was re-elected. Eliot Spitzer, on the other hand, who only spent absurd amounts of money on call girls (all his own money - his family is very rich), quit the governorship over it.
> 
> The wide-stance guy, who came off looking like a fool, didn't quit. And he used to tell Bill Clinton, during the impeachment proceedings, "You're a naughty man, Bill Clinton." But I don't think he ran again, or won if he did.[/
> 
> They are all hypocrites.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

peacegoddess said:


> well perhaps her minister needs heads up on the water and environmental issues. How about an anonamous (my spelling is for crap today sorry) note to the church asking to remind parishioners to save water?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> My father was at the Hanoi Hilton at the same time as McCain....two things occurred, one he never allowed his "life-long rage" to transfer to others and two, he hated McCain with a passion for all of his life.


Saddened to hear about your dad. You are fortune that he was able to manage whatever anger he carried. Not everyone can - McCain being a case in point unless he had earlier family issues. I don't nor want to know more about him other than why did your dad hate him? In the beginning McCain was okay - outspoken anti-war guy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> They are all hypocrites.


That they are. I still have a soft spot for the governor of SC who told his staff he was hiking the Appalachian Trail when he was actually going to South America to be with his mistress (or "very good friend," as he called her). He afterwards ran for Congress from SC and won.

The party of family values has very strange ideas of what both "family" and "values" mean.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Cindy (hey, that's McCain's wife's name), that's fascinating. Did they think McCain had betrayed them or even committed treason?


He wouldn't talk about it except to say that McCain was no hero.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> OMG DO NOT GET ME STARTED!!!
> 
> I do have to say, though, that I think grass should be illegal to grow anywhere it doesn't grow naturally. It is THE most environmentally irresponsible thing to grow. It uses up way too much water for so little O2 output. There is also no benefit to it other than a luxury. Now that Californians are a little worried (not worried enough, though), we can now be fined for "wasting water". I believe all lawns are a waste of water, but that's besides the point. WHY then are golf courses (too many to count in Cali) still still maintaining the greenest grass you've ever seen, hotels have pools, and FRACKING allowed? And the fountains?!?! That's PURELY a waste of water because there is NO BENEFIT. Aesthetics, I guess? But then a person could say they like how the water and pavement look when they are watering their lawns in the middle of the day, couldn't they?
> 
> Grrrrr :x


We do our bit by not washing the cars. And D watches the weather reports to plant grass around expected rain so he doesn't have to use water on it. We have well water, and have learned to be very conservative in its use. Don't run the dishwasher until it is full, do full loads of laundry, take short showers, and have water saver toilet tanks.

It gets me so annoyed when I see automatic sprinklers on lawns and it is raining.

Don't get me started on fracking. It is so destructive that it makes strip mining look beneficial to humanity.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This is what I just sent to Senator Grassley titled Reality in the US today.

Four adults killed in Benghazi and the right wing screams for answers. 20 small children slaughtered in America and the silence is deafening. 

If your first reaction to shootings is to think Obama and the liberals are going to take our guns, your priorities as a human being SUCK. 

If you think fertilized eggs are people, but refugee children are not, you're going to have to stop pretending your concerns are religious.

Sometimes the nicest people you meet are covered in tattoo's, and sometimes the most judgmental people you meet go to church on Sunday.

No woman should vote for a party that votes against her. 

You are not pro-life if you'd force rape victims to carry to term---you are pro rape.

If only my vagina were shooting up schools, airports, theaters and offices. Then the GOP would willfully ignore regulating it. 

The GOP wants to disregard equal pay, ban Obamacare, take women's healthcare choices out of women's hands, but the American people want jobs.

One failed attempt at a shoe bomb and we all take off our shoes at the airport. 31 school shootings since Columbine and no change in our regulation of guns. John Oliver

If President Obama stated he was pro-life, republicans would open up drive thru abortion clinics. 

Corporations, if you really want to be treated like a person, then guess what, paying for things you don't like is what it feels like to be one. John Oliver

A woman should be able to walk down the street at 4:00 AM in nothing but her socks, blind drunk, without being assaulted. I, for one, am not going to do anything to imply, that she is in anyway responsible for her own assault if she fails to adequately protect herself. Men aren't helpless dick-driven maniacs who can't help raping a vulnerable woman. Emily Nagoski

Imagine a world where pro life efforts included feeding hungry children. 

If right wing bumper stickers told the truth they would say, I Love Big Oil-----Save Our Billionaires------Bigot on Board-----Tax The Poor-----Spare The Fetus, Starve The Child-----Corporations are People too-----God Bless Fox News.

What men fear most about going to prison is what women fear most about walking down the sidewalk.

I've never had gay people show up at my door and give me pamphlets, trying to get me to come to their gay club---It's always religious people showing up, giving me pamphlets and trying to get me to come to their church. Now tell me again, who has an agenda.

I can't believe we're still talking about equal pay in 2014. Today in 99.6% of all occupations, men earn more than women. That's not an accident, that's discrimination. Elizabeth Warren.

Studies show that abortion rates drop dramatically when contraception is free and accessible. Question: Why do so many pro-lifers oppose free and accessible birth control? Answer: Because they really do not care about babies. They want to punish women for having sex, even forced sex. The republican war on women is real and it is happening now. 

It's not a lack of female modesty, but a sense of male entitlement that leads to sexual violence. The idea that women can change men's behavior by changing our clothes is not only disconcerting, but it has been debunked. No one ever avoided a rape by wearing a longer skirt. Anne K. Ream

I do not believe that just because you are opposed to abortion that that makes you pro life. I think in many cases your morality is deeply lacking if all you want is a child born, but not a child fed, not a child educated, not a child housed. I believe that, because you don't want any tax money to go there. That's not pro life, that's pro birth. We need a much broader conversation of what pro life really is. Sister Joan Chittister. 

I've got a crazy budget idea. What if we fully funded schools and made prisons make up their budget deficit from box tops and money from Target.

Some people say they are tired of paying for lazy idiots on welfare.
Well, I am tired of paying for wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, I'm tired of paying the salary of a supreme court justice who has a vested interest in the success of Monsanto. I'm tired of paying the salary of 5 supreme court justices that make rulings with their catholic religion in mind. I'm tired of providing food stamps for WalMart workers because their employer won't pay them a living wage and the republicans won't raise the minimum wage. I'm tired of paying Israel 8 million dollars a day and paying the oil industry 22 million dollars a day. I'm really tired of all the problems in this country being blamed on the people who are struggling to make it through one more day, the vast majority of whom are tired of being on welfare and would give anything to be self sufficient. I am tired and very very angry at republicans fore always wanting to cut programs for the needy and wanting to give that money to the wealthy as more tax cuts.. I am very very angry at republicans for wanting to destroy social security, Medicare and Medicaid. 

In whose delusional mind is Democracy made better by letting wealthy people control more of it? Jon Stewart


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Something to consider is a rain barrel. Where I live there is a rain barrel program with a rebate incentive to get people to participate.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I hadn't heard this story, but I don't understand how, after saying something like this, a person can remain in the public eye. Is it male chutzpah or what? And if I were Cindy I think I would have gotten up and walked away---at least.


I think I would have grabbed a hold of that thinning hair, and said "Don't you ever talk to me that way again." {With my teeth gritted of course.}


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

NJG said:


> I think I would have grabbed a hold of that thinning hair, and said "Don't you ever talk to me that way again." {With my teeth gritted of course.}


Had he said that to me his thinning hair would have been the least of his worries!!!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> We do our bit by not washing the cars. And D watches the weather reports to plant grass around expected rain so he doesn't have to use water on it. We have well water, and have learned to be very conservative in its use. Don't run the dishwasher until it is full, do full loads of laundry, take short showers, and have water saver toilet tanks.
> 
> It gets me so annoyed when I see automatic sprinklers on lawns and it is raining.
> 
> Don't get me started on fracking. It is so destructive that it makes strip mining look beneficial to humanity.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

I won't even let granny or my dh use the dishwasher, as it doesn't actually clean the dishes. We have a water saving washer.

That makes me very angry too. It's like, really? What's the point? Water doesn't grow on trees, you know!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

NJG said:


> I think I would have grabbed a hold of that thinning hair, and said "Don't you ever talk to me that way again." {With my teeth gritted of course.}


You're so cute! I would have also grabbed something else, but you seem to be much more lady-like than I.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Something to consider is a rain barrel. Where I live there is a rain barrel program with a rebate incentive to get people to participate.


Ooh marylinknits, you hit it! I don't know if it will ever come to fruition, but I am designing a "rain barrel" of sorts that would go in the ground. Mine would feed an aquaponics system, but with the right filter I don't see why it can't be used for drinking water. Rain is very very precious here in SoCal. I currently have a 55 gallon barrel that we fit with a hand pump and air stone. I love it!

There should be the same kind of rebate program here. If there is I am not aware of it. The. Again, the government is not to free with information about money they have to give away...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NJG said:


> I think I would have grabbed a hold of that thinning hair, and said "Don't you ever talk to me that way again." {With my teeth gritted of course.}


I would have said that and also - who the H--- do you think you are? Or better yet I would have said, oh yes, it isn't nearly as thick as when I met you. At least you aren't bald yet! What a jerk. It makes you wonder where these 
men learned to disrespect women --


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I would have said that and also - who the H--- do you think you are? Or better yet I would have said, oh yes, it isn't nearly as thick as when I met you. At least you aren't bald yet! What a jerk. It makes you wonder where these
> men learned to disrespect women --


Men have been doing it so long, it's part of their genetic/evolutionary psychology. Fortunately, there are enough of them who either never had that "gene" or proved that you can work against that.

What about the women who put up with it?! I've heard too many times "at least he's never hit me." At least nothing! Verbal abuse is still ABUSE and words can be as violent as fists.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Men have been doing it so long, it's part of their genetic/evolutionary psychology. Fortunately, there are enough of them who either never had that "gene" or proved that you can work against that.
> 
> What about the women who put up with it?! I've heard too many times "at least he's never hit me." At least nothing! Verbal abuse is still ABUSE and words can be as violent as fists.


Wise, double wise.

Do you like the canopy?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Men have been doing it so long, it's part of their genetic/evolutionary psychology. Fortunately, there are enough of them who either never had that "gene" or proved that you can work against that.
> 
> What about the women who put up with it?! I've heard too many times "at least he's never hit me." At least nothing! Verbal abuse is still ABUSE and words can be as violent as fists.


 My cousin put up with it verbal for years and it escalated to physical abuse. She never admitted it even when we saw her with black eyes and bruises. She 'loved' him. Never wanted to get out until one day he hit one of their kids, that did it . That was the deal breaker, thank Heavens. She got out and he made life miserable for her (which is not unusual). Finally he met someone else he could abuse. She is so happy to have gotten out


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> Wise, double wise.
> 
> Do you like the canopy?


Do I!!!!! I never want to leave! I feel like I am at home with family... :wink:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> Wise, double wise.
> 
> Do you like the canopy?


Do I!!!!! I never want to leave! I feel like I am at home with family... :wink:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Natureschampion said:


> Do I!!!!! I never want to leave! I feel like I am at home with family... :wink:


Whoah, how did that happen? It did the same thing twice.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> My cousin put up with it verbal for years and it escalated to physical abuse. She never admitted it even when we saw her with black eyes and bruises. She 'loved' him. Never wanted to get out until one day he hit one of their kids, that did it . That was the deal breaker, thank Heavens. She got out and he made life miserable for her (which is not unusual). Finally he met someone else he could abuse. She is so happy to have gotten out


Unfortunately, your cousin's story is all too common. My SIL is going through it right now. Her husband would hit her for years. She always said she would leave, but we all know how that goes. Then a few months back he went at their son. That's when she left. I hope that she stays away from him. It seems sometimes the more miserable they make things, the more these poor women want to go back.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, but it's not every angry man who uses the c-word to his wife in public.


Good heavens, it's not cool to use the c-word to his wife in private, either.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> You're so cute! I would have also grabbed something else, but you seem to be much more lady-like than I.


Hey, the hair would be within reach, other things would be hidden, but I like your thinking.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your example makes me smile. Welcome.



Natureschampion said:


> Hey guys! So I "know" or have "seen" a lot of you in other threads. I was encouraged to check out this one, and me Likie! ;-).
> 
> I wanted to comment on something a while back about the moon making people crazy.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

As if people aren't crazy enough here already! Don't scare me more.



peacegoddess said:


> The earth goddess inside of the peacegoddess agrees. Now for more water craziness, how about how people will begin acting as water in the western states gets even more scarce and used for insane things such as fracking.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hate grass. I don't have a blade in the yard and I'm a gardener.



Natureschampion said:


> OMG DO NOT GET ME STARTED!!!
> 
> I do have to say, though, that I think grass should be illegal to grow anywhere it doesn't grow naturally. It is THE most environmentally irresponsible thing to grow. It uses up way too much water for so little O2 output. There is also no benefit to it other than a luxury. Now that Californians are a little worried (not worried enough, though), we can now be fined for "wasting water". I believe all lawns are a waste of water, but that's besides the point. WHY then are golf courses (too many to count in Cali) still still maintaining the greenest grass you've ever seen, hotels have pools, and FRACKING allowed? And the fountains?!?! That's PURELY a waste of water because there is NO BENEFIT. Aesthetics, I guess? But then a person could say they like how the water and pavement look when they are watering their lawns in the middle of the day, couldn't they?
> 
> Grrrrr :x


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I hate grass. I don't have a blade in the yard and I'm a gardener.


Good, glad to hear that! I've always abhorred grass, but at this time it is more destructive than anything.

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I hate grass. I don't have a blade in the yard and I'm a gardener.


Good, glad to hear that! I've always abhorred grass, but at this time it is more destructive than anything.

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've lived in AZ since 1992 but I hadn't heard that one, but it rings true. I think he'd step on his grandmother (Dead or Alive) to get what he wants.

Now I think he wants as much money as he can get. Snark alert. Gee, that ought to make the world a better place.



NJG said:


> I had not heard this one about McCain before. Just another republican showing their true colors.
> 
> Three reporters from Arizona, on the condition of anonymity, also let me in on another incident involving McCain's intemperateness. In his 1992 Senate bid, McCain was joined on the campaign trail by his wife, Cindy, as well as campaign aide Doug Cole and consultant Wes Gullett. At one point, Cindy playfully twirled McCain's hair and said, "You're getting a little thin up there." McCain's face reddened, and he responded, "At least I don't plaster on the makeup like a trollop, you cunt." McCain's excuse was that it had been a long day. If elected president of the United States, McCain would have many long days.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Natureschampion said:


> Good, glad to hear that! I've always abhorred grass, but at this time it is more destructive than anything.
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome!


Why does it keep double posting? Sheesh.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a natural looking goldfish pond that is sure to lower my blood pressure at any time. Lots of plants, goldfish, frogs...no filter or fountains for me. I have to replace some water periodically so I use the pond water on the fruit trees. It's much better than TV as far as I'm concerned.

How do fish act in acquponics? I've got to do some research.



Natureschampion said:


> Do you have plants for consumption? Or are they ornamental? Mine are all for consumption, so that's what I worry about. People don't seem to get it, but like us plants follow the rule "you are what you eat." They metabolize food just like we do (well, not the same way, but you know what I mean). They have life stages and critical periods for development. What we feed them effects their growth and goes into their cells. I am very careful what I give my plants. I dechlorinate and pH the water, and only give them nutrients and micronutrients that are organic and in ratios I approve of. I use home remedies for pest control, and only use chemicals that are safe for me, the plants, and the environment. I do use a little bit of dish soap mixed with neem oil and water to treat a lot of pests, but plants' "mouths" are on their roots and so it's not such a strong absorption. I have also read the neem oil is actually good for plants' leaves, kinda how some oils are good for our skin. Anyone who doesn't believe in evolution outta take a good look at plant biology some time. It's astounding the similarities.
> 
> So how do you collect your water from your shower? Plug the drain and scoop it out? I should try that. We have some ornamentals Granny planted years ago, along with some succulents.s
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Doesn't earn a pass from me.



SQM said:


> You don't imagine that a long stay in the Hanoi Hilton would put a guest into a life-long rage?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I beg to differ a bit. I think fluoride addition has done much to improve dental health.



Natureschampion said:


> I know. It stinks! Why are nonorganic chemicals that don't dissolve in our groundwater even legal? What does the EPA even do, exactly? It's just another bureaucratic facade. The government can appear to be doing something, while corporations get away with what is tantamount to murder (of our planet). I know that individual's poison the earth as well, but I feel that if corporations were not involved and the EPA was actually about PROTECTING the ENVIRONMENT, then there would be more strictly enforced restrictions on what we can dump. ERIN BROKOVICH and a CIVIL ACTION (both based on real cases) were not the first or only time people have gotten sick or died from tainted groundwater. It seems the EPA looks the other way until public opinion get angry enough and loud enough.
> 
> Not to mention fluoride. Someone, PLEASE explain to me why we are force fed FLUORIDE!!! I don't want it and neither do my plants.
> 
> I can't wait to have land that I can have my own well on, but you are right. Enough people put enough in our water that there is no clean water left.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ta da.



Cindy S said:


> My father was at the Hanoi Hilton at the same time as McCain....two things occurred, one he never allowed his "life-long rage" to transfer to others and two, he hated McCain with a passion for all of his life.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I hadn't heard this story, but I don't understand how, after saying something like this, a person can remain in the public eye. Is it male chutzpah or what? And if I were Cindy I think I would have gotten up and walked away---at least.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

:twisted: :twisted: Or something else.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I have a natural looking goldfish pond that is sure to lower my blood pressure at any time. Lots of plants, goldfish, frogs...no filter or fountains for me. I have to replace some water periodically so I use the pond water on the fruit trees. It's much better than TV as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> How do fish act in acquponics? I've got to do some research.


Ooh, you should set up an aquaponics system! You already have the hardest and most expensive part taken care of: the pond. What the fish do is they provide the nutrients for the plants. They fish waste is a complete, balanced diet for plants. The plants clean the water they are fed, and that returns to the fish. The fish are therefore happy bc they have clean water. So in essence, the plants ARE the filter. Sometimes you need a secondary filter, which crawfish should do the trick.

Besides the pond, you need pumps, maybe a sump tank (tank to hold extra water either leading to fish tank from plant beds or other way around.), and the plants need to be in some kind of container that allows water to be filled and then drain, constantly filled and drained, moving, there are many ways to do it. The grow beds use a medium other than soil (usually. There is a way to do it with soil, but I don't suggest that) like clay pebbles, river pebbles or volcanic rock.

You use 10% of the water than conventional methods.

While I have done much research, as I am planning to make this my life's work, here is the site that I got started on.

http://www.backyardaquaponics.com

They have some wonderful and useful information, even if you aren't using their products.

TV? What's that? Is that that loud, irritating "thing" my dh looks at?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo! Bears repeating.



NJG said:


> This is what I just sent to Senator Grassley titled Reality in the US today.
> 
> Four adults killed in Benghazi and the right wing screams for answers. 20 small children slaughtered in America and the silence is deafening.
> 
> ...


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I beg to differ a bit. I think fluoride addition has done much to improve dental health.


I think dental health should be part of general healthcare and it should be up to individual to keep up. The problem is people aren't EDUCATED about dental hygiene. Not enough, anyways. I don't think we should be forced to drink fluoride. How about if they gave mouthwash away for free, then, if the concern is really dental care?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you Cindy.



Cindy S said:


> Had he said that to me his thinning hair would have been the least of his worries!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I never thought of John McCain as cool. The c-word is especially offensive as is the n-word. Can you imagine how he talks privately?



maysmom said:


> Good heavens, it's not cool to use the c-word to his wife in private, either.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm with you Cindy.


Here we are--the Western time zone kiddies still up. Think I'll jump in bed and read a bit.
Nighty night Dame and Nature!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it's a glitch in the system. Happens to all of us from time to time. It may have something to do with editing a post. Not sure of that.



Natureschampion said:


> Why does it keep double posting? Sheesh.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I never thought of John McCain as cool. The c-word is especially offensive as is the n-word. Can you imagine how he talks privately?


Good point, dame. The difference is, it seems no one gets "up in arms" when people use the c-word. We just shake our heads. I fear most people think it is more taboo than it is not alright to say.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks so much for the information.



Natureschampion said:


> Ooh, you should set up an aquaponics system! You already have the hardest and most expensive part taken care of: the pond. What the fish do is they provide the nutrients for the plants. They fish waste is a complete, balanced diet for plants. The plants clean the water they are fed, and that returns to the fish. The fish are therefore happy bc they have clean water. So in essence, the plants ARE the filter. Sometimes you need a secondary filter, which crawfish should do the trick.
> 
> Besides the pond, you need pumps, maybe a sump tank (tank to hold extra water either leading to fish tank from plant beds or other way around.), and the plants need to be in some kind of container that allows water to be filled and then drain, constantly filled and drained, moving, there are many ways to do it. The grow beds use a medium other than soil (usually. There is a way to do it with soil, but I don't suggest that) like clay pebbles, river pebbles or volcanic rock.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll be snoozing soon. Sweet dreams.



alcameron said:


> Here we are--the Western time zone kiddies still up. Think I'll jump in bed and read a bit.
> Nighty night Dame and Nature!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

alcameron said:


> Here we are--the Western time zone kiddies still up. Think I'll jump in bed and read a bit.
> Nighty night Dame and Nature!


Sweet dreams, Al! Thanks again! I had a great day chatting with you gals!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I'll be snoozing soon. Sweet dreams.


Got any suggestion on how to do that? My melatonin must be off. I haven't been able to get tired early enough, and sometimes can only get 3 or 4 hours of sleep, even if I have the opportunity to sleep in.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I think it's a glitch in the system. Happens to all of us from time to time. It may have something to do with editing a post. Not sure of that.


Yah, I do tend to edit. However, this wasn't the case for either of those posts. Technology doesn't like me. My dh gets a kick out of it, but really it's annoying.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I beg to differ a bit. I think fluoride addition has done much to improve dental health.


We have had it up here, for years, until recently. The dentists say, already that it is showing more cavities in younger chlidren. There was a hullabaloo when it was passed and even more when it was removed. I have mixed feelings about it. I am more inclined to think that it is good.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Men have been doing it so long, it's part of their genetic/evolutionary psychology. Fortunately, there are enough of them who either never had that "gene" or proved that you can work against that.
> 
> What about the women who put up with it?! I've heard too many times "at least he's never hit me." At least nothing! Verbal abuse is still ABUSE and words can be as violent as fists.


The older I get, the more I learn, the more I am thankful for my dh. It is sad that women are so down trodden that they start to believe the nasty things that are said to them, and allow their men to isolate, beat and sometimes kill them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I've lived in AZ since 1992 but I hadn't heard that one, but it rings true. I think he'd step on his grandmother (Dead or Alive) to get what he wants.
> 
> Now I think he wants as much money as he can get. Snark alert. Gee, that ought to make the world a better place.


What irritates me is that it is kept a secret, even by the press. I heard rumors up here that he had called his wife that name. I think there are some things that should be publicized if someone is running for higher office. I can see where it would backfire if you do though - truth doesn't matter much any more. He might have been elected anyway. . Look at what they say about the President. They believe everything negative that is spoken, true or not.

It is sad, but then Politicians have been acting differently in private than they have in public ,forever.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Ooh marylinknits, you hit it! I don't know if it will ever come to fruition, but I am designing a "rain barrel" of sorts that would go in the ground. Mine would feed an aquaponics system, but with the right filter I don't see why it can't be used for drinking water. Rain is very very precious here in SoCal. I currently have a 55 gallon barrel that we fit with a hand pump and air stone. I love it!
> 
> There should be the same kind of rebate program here. If there is I am not aware of it. The. Again, the government is not to free with information about money they have to give away...


Check the archives in Mother Earth News or their on line site. I seem to remember them having information about rain barrels within the last year.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Good heavens, it's not cool to use the c-word to his wife in private, either.


Actually it is disgusting to have that word in one's vocabulary.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I think dental health should be part of general healthcare and it should be up to individual to keep up. The problem is people aren't EDUCATED about dental hygiene. Not enough, anyways. I don't think we should be forced to drink fluoride. How about if they gave mouthwash away for free, then, if the concern is really dental care?


Mandatory fluoride can be a problem to those of us who have a bad reaction. I used to get little blisters inside my mouth when I used fluoride toothpaste. Since I switched to Toms of Maine fluoride free the blisters are gone. I am just careful to floss, brush, and get three cleanings a year and my teeth have been holding up well.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Good point, dame. The difference is, it seems no one gets "up in arms" when people use the c-word. We just shake our heads. I fear most people think it is more taboo than it is not alright to say.


There seem to be more derogatory words and terms against women than against men. Are we that much of a threat to them that they have to bully to keep their "power"?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's frustrating that they don't defend themselves or ask for help, and it's hard to remember that, ultimately, it is the abuser who is at fault.



Designer1234 said:


> The older I get, the more I learn, the more I am thankful for my dh. It is sad that women are so down trodden that they start to believe the nasty things that are said to them, and allow their men to isolate, beat and sometimes kill them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> What irritates me is that it is kept a secret, even by the press. I heard rumors up here that he had called his wife that name. I think there are some things that should be publicized if someone is running for higher office. I can see where it would backfire if you do though - truth doesn't matter much any more. He might have been elected anyway. . Look at what they say about the President. They believe everything negative that is spoken, true or not.
> 
> It is sad, but then Politicians have been acting differently in private than they have in public ,forever.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> There seem to be more derogatory words and terms against women than against men. Are we that much of a threat to them that they have to bully to keep their "power"?


I think that's exactly it. And maybe that's why we shake our heads at it. The words HAVE no power over us and therefore are just ridiculous nonsense. Fortunately, most of the men ( besides my ex husband) I have been around are completely respectful of women. My mother, sisters, grandmother, and I are placed on a pedestal by our husbands, fathers, and grandfathers.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Must be regional or maybe an age thing, I have never heard anyone indicate that as acceptable language.


Natureschampion said:


> Good point, dame. The difference is, it seems no one gets "up in arms" when people use the c-word. We just shake our heads. I fear most people think it is more taboo than it is not alright to say.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Must be regional or maybe an age thing, I have never heard anyone indicate that as acceptable language.


I thnk it's an age thing. Young men and women let a lot more words fly than I'm used to, and I don't think I'm a prude. Well, maybe I am by today's standards.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> Must be regional or maybe an age thing, I have never heard anyone indicate that as acceptable language.


No one thinks it's acceptable! We just handle things More civilly and "discretely" (like most of us would grab his hair, maybe something else, and tell him it's not ok!)


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

alcameron said:


> I thnk it's an age thing. Young men and women let a lot more words fly than I'm used to, and I don't think I'm a prude. Well, maybe I am by today's standards.


I think that because people hear things on tv/movies/songs, they think it is ok and it's almost become part of our daily diction. I was raised to not use certain language, though there are times I forget that. I never use certain words though. Instead, I curse in Yiddish!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> There seem to be more derogatory words and terms against women than against men. Are we that much of a threat to them that they have to bully to keep their "power"?


Its seems so. Maybe because they know we are smarter???


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I thnk it's an age thing. Young men and women let a lot more words fly than I'm used to, and I don't think I'm a prude. Well, maybe I am by today's standards.


I agree - words are common now that I never even knew existed let alone their meanings.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok, I know this is preaching to the choir for the most part, but if had to share. I am holding on to this for when something comes up in current events or war on women.

http://www.prageruniversity.com/Political-Science/BDS-The-Attempt-to-Strangle-Israel.html#.U9Bv3WK9KSP

I like Alan Dershowitz. I met him at my synagogue years back and though I don't agree with everything he has done (and neither does he outside of his obligations in defending people's constitutional rights), he seemed like a nice and caring gentleman. And what a sense of humor!


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I used to really admire him, not so much lately. But, I haven't REALLY paid attention. I suppose I should so that I can get a balance going on.



Natureschampion said:


> Ok, I know this is preaching to the choir for the most part, but if had to share. I am holding on to this for when something comes up in current events or war on women.
> 
> http://www.prageruniversity.com/Political-Science/BDS-The-Attempt-to-Strangle-Israel.html#.U9Bv3WK9KSP
> 
> I like Alan Dershowitz. I met him at my synagogue years back and though I don't agree with everything he has done (and neither does he outside of his obligations in defending people's constitutional rights), he seemed like a nice and caring gentleman. And what a sense of humor!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> I used to really admire him, not so much lately. But, I haven't REALLY paid attention. I suppose I should so that I can get a balance going on.


Did you happen to see the one I posted on war on women from prayer university? It's actually Dennis Prager on that one. It goes over the history of the conflict and what it all comes down to. I can repost it here, if you'd like.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Please. Though you know you are preaching to the choir, right?

LOL, I was on the phone with an old friend today who was railing against the FAA and the forced shutdown of airlines to Tel Aviv until I reminded him that if there were a hit on a commercial flight going into the airport from the US or Europe it would be considered the Israeli's fault. Everything is Israel's fault.



Natureschampion said:


> Did you happen to see the one I posted on war on women from prayer university? It's actually Dennis Prager on that one. It goes over the history of the conflict and what it all comes down to. I can repost it here, if you'd like.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Please. Though you know you are preaching to the choir, right?
> 
> LOL, I was on the phone with an old friend today who was railing against the FAA and the forced shutdown of airlines to Tel Aviv until I reminded him that if there were a hit on a commercial flight going into the airport from the US or Europe it would be considered the Israeli's fault. Everything is Israel's fault.


. . . . .unless it's Obama's fault.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> Please. Though you know you are preaching to the choir, right?
> 
> LOL, I was on the phone with an old friend today who was railing against the FAA and the forced shutdown of airlines to Tel Aviv until I reminded him that if there were a hit on a commercial flight going into the airport from the US or Europe it would be considered the Israeli's fault. Everything is Israel's fault.


Yes, I know I am here. We are all reasonable people who look at the forest for the trees... Here.

Good for you! I said the same thing Ina post on war on women (is that the WOW I see pop up from time to time?)

Here you go, I decided to copy and paste the whole thing to put it into context.
-----------------------------------------
sumpleby wrote:
I am opening myself to being attack for being "anti-Israel," which I am not. I just don't agree with everything they do.

I see so many people (not just here) who say "but look what you did to the American Indians." But how is what happened to the Palestinians any different? They were shoved off their lands and stuck in what are essentially reservations. And then shoved some more when "settlers" want to claim more land. The Gaza Strip is 139 square miles but has a population of 1.8 million people. You can't have that many people in such a small space and not expect unrest. Looking back, no one can blame the American Indians for the fighting back they did, though at the time white settlers were outraged and determined to get rid of the Indians. Same goes for Israel today.

Apples and oranges.
http://www.prageruniversity.com/Political-Science/Middle-East-Problem.html#.U9BLH2K9KSN

The Jews occupied Canaan (name of Israel during biblical times) from the time of Exodus until the Romans kicked them out during the diaspora, sometime between 500 and 1000 years later. The short of it is the Romans couldn't control the Jews, so they had them removed. This is the only reason why there are Ashkenazi (Eastern European) Jews. The Arabs were not around at

If anything, the Jews are the native Americans in this analogy, bc they were there first.

The Jews occupied Canaan (name of Israel during biblical times) from the time of Exodus until the Romans kicked them out during the diaspora, sometime between 500 and 1000 years later. The short of it is the Romans couldn't control the Jews, so they had them removed. This is the only reason why there are Ashkenazi (Eastern European) Jews. The Arabs were not around at the time of the diaspora. When the Ottomans (Turks) took over, there was no way Jews could move back. 
Before even WWII, the British were trying to get The land occupied by the Turks (then called Palestine, but it was not the "Palestine" these people are fighting over, it was a Turkish Palestine where these people were treated like below second class citizens) away from them. They employed Jewish spies in order to accomplish this with the premise that they would restore their homeland after almost 2000 years of exile. Keep in mind thata when the Jews left Israel, they found no safe haven in where they went. The were forced into the original ghettos (yes, they did exist before the nazis. The nazis only tried to accomplish permanently what others tried to do socially) and shtetls (small Jewish communities where they had to live under harsher laws and taxation than the general public, constant abuse (and killings) by the police, and being forced to move from place to place).

When the holocaust happened, it was apparent that the Jews needed, and deserved, their homeland back. In order to be "fair", the British (along with other world powers) arbitrarily split the territory up between the inhabitants that were abandoned by the Turks (Palestinians) and the Jews. When they did so, they didn't draw a line dividing this land between the two peoples. They gave sections to one and the other. If you looked at a color coded map, it would look like islands in a lake.

The surrounding Arab nations were not satisfied with this, as they had the same hatred of the Jews as the nazis did. They convinced the Palestinians that they would protect them and annihilate the Jews and return all the territories to the Palestinians. The ones who emigrated to these Arab nations were not welcomed there except for the fact that they were pawns in a very dark and destructive game. Against all odds, the Jews won and the Palestinians were exiled from the countries who swore to protect them. The Jews graciously allowed them back, though the Palestinians freely gave up those territories when they abandoned them to go to the Arab nations. Israel did not have to do this. They have given the Palestinians chance after chance and even gave up land they won in a wars they never wanted to fight in the first place.

Don't believe everything you hear from the media.
------------------------------------------


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> . . . . .unless it's Obama's fault.


They haven't pinned being Jewish on Obama yet??????


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> They haven't pinned being Jewish on Obama yet??????


Yeah, he is Jewish when he isn't Muslim.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> Yeah, he is Jewish when he isn't Muslim.


Lol, you guys beat me to the punch! I was just going to say EXACTLY that. Darn <snap fingers>


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Yeah, he is Jewish when he isn't Muslim.


Yes, I bet he's Muslim AND Jewish! Quel domage!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

alcameron said:


> Yes, I bet he's Muslim AND Jewish! Quel domage!


No wonder he "can't get anything done". Lol!

Actually, I tease my mom bc she named me after 2 rival sisters. My Hebrew name is Leah Rakhel. I tell her that's why I'm so difficult


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yes, I bet he's Muslim AND Jewish! Quel domage!


Don't forget black and foreign-born! And Democrat, to top it off.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Don't forget black and foreign-born! And Democrat, to top it off.


And socialist and Marxist, and Facist, and um (fill in the blank)


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> And socialist and Marxist, and Facist, and um (fill in the blank)


It is little wonder that THEY all think that we ALL think he is the MESSIAH, THEY think he is everything all rolled up into one.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> It is little wonder that THEY all think that we ALL think he is the MESSIAH, THEY think he is everything all rolled up into one.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Actually, Judges should make their ruling based on the law, and on the law alone. Personal beliefs are to have no part in the equation. 

Their opinion of what is right and what is wrong must not be an issue. If it has, we are looking at malfeasance.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Jules934 said:


> Actually, Judges should make their ruling based on the law, and on the law alone. Personal beliefs are to have no part in the equation.
> 
> Their opinion of what is right and what is wrong must not be an issue. If it has, we are looking at malfeasance.


Huh?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Jules934 said:


> Actually, Judges should make their ruling based on the law, and on the law alone. Personal beliefs are to have no part in the equation.
> 
> Their opinion of what is right and what is wrong must not be an issue. If it has, we are looking at malfeasance.


And THAT is exactly why the Supreme Court is appointed and not elected. The founding fathers would be spinning in their graves to know that our high courts are making decisions based on sentiment (throat clear, money) rather than the law.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You are right. I am very thankful the recent decisions have been the law. The Women Justices' statements on the Hobby Lobby decision were based on personal beliefs rather than the law. Most of the people complaining about the decision have not read the ruling, or are deliberately spinning it for their own agenda.
> 
> Sorry, I thought I was posting on WOW.


Joey, if you agree with what Jules934 said, then Al Gore should have been president !!!! The Supreme Court ruling on that was totally party oriented.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Yes, I bet he's Muslim AND Jewish! Quel domage!


This combo must be the precursor for the Christian Muslim mentioned on another thread.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Check this out. "Mary Poppins" on the minimum wage. Pretty cute!

http://www.people.com/article/kristen-bell-mary-poppins


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Just wanted to see if I could post one of these guys and see if it actually works


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

It just works when I put it in an email


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> . . . . .unless it's Obama's fault.


...along with the drought....or flood.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Yes, I know I am here. We are all reasonable people who look at the forest for the trees... Here.
> 
> Good for you! I said the same thing Ina post on war on women (is that the WOW I see pop up from time to time?)
> 
> ...


I see and understand. I just wish with all my heart that this should be resolved.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

maysmom said:


> Don't forget black and foreign-born! And Democrat, to top it off.


No wonder he's cursed by RWN's. They can't find a thing to like.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Many of us see hope in him. And that further infuriates them.



Knitanon said:


> It is little wonder that THEY all think that we ALL think he is the MESSIAH, THEY think he is everything all rolled up into one.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> And THAT is exactly why the Supreme Court is appointed and not elected. The founding fathers would be spinning in their graves to know that our high courts are making decisions based on sentiment (throat clear, money) rather than the law.


Makes me mah.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> Joey, if you agree with what Jules934 said, then Al Gore should have been president !!!! The Supreme Court ruling on that was totally party oriented.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Great way to make a point.



alcameron said:


> Check this out. "Mary Poppins" on the minimum wage. Pretty cute!
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/kristen-bell-mary-poppins


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> Many of us see hope in him. And that further infuriates them.


I think what infuriates them most is that he actually wanted to give the power, and WORK, back to the people. Not just the Christians, not just men, not just the upper 1%. EVERYONE. His problem is he vied on the side peace and equality. They can't have that!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> I think what infuriates them most is that he actually wanted to give the power, and WORK, back to the people. Not just the Christians, not just men, not just the upper 1%. EVERYONE. His problem is he vied on the side peace and equality. They can't have that!


You're right. War and keeping power closed has always worked in the past. NOT!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> You're right. War and keeping power closed has always worked in the past. NOT!


"Those who don't know history are doomed to repeat it." Edmund Burke.

When will they learn? And when will the rest of us have to stop suffering for their unwillingness to learn?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> "Those who don't know history are doomed to repeat it." Edmund Burke.
> 
> When will they learn? And when will the rest of us have to stop suffering for their unwillingness to learn?


Reminded me of song "Where have all the flowers gone?"


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> Reminded me of song "Where have all the flowers gone?"


Yes. True and timeless song.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, cursed is correct, by those who do dark magic. 


damemary said:


> No wonder he's cursed by RWN's. They can't find a thing to like.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Too funny, and yes, I shared on FB. The Comcast piece was pretty good as well.



cookiequeen said:


> Check this out. "Mary Poppins" on the minimum wage. Pretty cute!
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/kristen-bell-mary-poppins


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a new name!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Yummy Yummy. Cookie Queen beats out Drag Queen for you, for sure. Is this your new name for good Al?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I have a new name!


good name - suits you. Keep on with the baking - too bad you can't send some of your cookies through the web!! those look good.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It fits you perfectly. Yummm.



cookiequeen said:


> I have a new name!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Many of us see hope in him. And that further infuriates them.


I don't judge him Politically, not in a position to do so nor do I want to. I do, however take offense when the posts are so personal, negative and filled with hatred. Especially when they never admit any 'Republican ever made mistakes (like declaring WAR after telling the world it was justified, which was not true. Other countries believed him too. I am so Thankful that we stayed out of Iraq as well as Vietnam.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> I have a new name!


Oh, grandmama, are those for me?! You shouldn't have .

I found my keys and so far it's a little cooler today (but by no means cool), I'll be right over! Lol :wink:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't judge him Politically, not in a position to do so nor do I want to. I do, however take offense when the posts are so personal, negative and filled with hatred. Especially when they never admit any 'Republican ever made mistakes (like declaring WAR after telling the world it was justified, which was not true. Other countries believed him too. I am so Thankful that we stayed out of Iraq as well as Vietnam.


And THAT is one of the many things I admire about Canada.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I hadn't heard anything about this before, but glad this kid is suing Beck. Someone needs to shut Beck up, at least for awhile, and maybe through his wallet is the best way.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2014/07/24/the-glenn-beck-defense-against-boston-marathon-bombings-defamation-suit/


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't judge him Politically, not in a position to do so nor do I want to. I do, however take offense when the posts are so personal, negative and filled with hatred. Especially when they never admit any 'Republican ever made mistakes (like declaring WAR after telling the world it was justified, which was not true. Other countries believed him too. I am so Thankful that we stayed out of Iraq as well as Vietnam.


Yes, they love to hate President Obama, but worship Saint Reagan, even after Iran-Contra. If a republican is a crook, I guess it is ok.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

It's about time someone did something about this judge. The 14 year old rape victim committed suicide, but the rapist will get a new sentence in September. Hope it is a good long one.

http://www.hngn.com/articles/36820/20140722/montana-judge-who-sentenced-rapist-30-days-gets-public-reprimand.htm


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes, they love to hate President Obama, but worship Saint Reagan, even after Iran-Contra. If a republican is a crook, I guess it is ok.


But the real surprising thing about repubs is that they used to be guilty of things involving tax evasion cooking the books. In the past few years, while preaching family values, several of them have shown they don't have any.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> But the real surprising thing about repubs is that they used to be guilty of things involving tax evasion cooking the books. In the past few years, while preaching family values, several of them have shown they don't have any.


I guess whatever the are against the most is probably what they are guilty of.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, Peace, Love, and Sunshine (KPG) is back, and only writing nice things, which is how her D&P friends see her:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272802-115.html#5746666


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Just wanted to see if I could post one of these guys and see if it actually works


I think it's on strike. Minimum-wage emoticon.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Makes me mah.


And every Founding Father is pah.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I have a new name!


How about Empress Cookiequeen V?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, Peace, Love, and Sunshine (KPG) is back, and only writing nice things, which is how her D&P friends see her:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272802-115.html#5746666


OMG she's nuts!! I think I hit it on the head when I said she was "daft." I really don't think, though, that there are words to describe her. Who does she think she is? Who do they all think they are?

I have noticed when they are describing us, they are truly describing themselves. Ooooh I can't stand hypocrites and liars. :evil: they also act as though they never make mistakes and chastise us if we make one little fumble. Not cool!

They all say the same thing in the same way, it makes you wonder if they are all the same person with a whooooole lot of time on their hands. They are sheep, or rather cows (pun intended) regurgitating anything they are fed by their religious or party leaders. :twisted:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> How about Empress Cookiequeen V?


I like it!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> How about Empress Cookiequeen V?


I accept.
How I wish I could bestow on each of you a little chocolate token of appreciation for being my loyal friends! In person!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> I accept.
> How I wish I could bestow on each of you a little chocolate token of appreciation for being my loyal friends! In person!


One day we should have our own L.O.L.L. Knitting/crochet excursion.

I can't speak for everyone as I am the newcomer, but I am a fiercely loyal person. Grandmama, you raised me well!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> OMG she's nuts!! I think I hit it on the head when I said she was "daft." I really don't think, though, that there are words to describe her. Who does she think she is? Who do they all think they are?
> 
> I have noticed when they are describing us, they are truly describing themselves. Ooooh I can't stand hypocrites and liars. :evil: they also act as though they never make mistakes and chastise us if we make one little fumble. Not cool!
> 
> They all say the same thing in the same way, it makes you wonder if they are all the same person with a whooooole lot of time on their hands. They are sheep, or rather cows (pun intended) regurgitating anything they are fed by their religious or party leaders. :twisted:


Well, you certainly catch on quickly.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> Well, you certainly catch on quickly.


My mamma didn't raise no foo'!
:lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I would even be willing to bow when she posts pictures of her wonderful baking! Actually I imagine we all would.



Natureschampion said:


> I like it!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I accept.
> How I wish I could bestow on each of you a little chocolate token of appreciation for being my loyal friends! In person!


yes, yes, yes!!!!!!I wish all Empresses were as kind and good as ours. Some 'leaders' can't reach her boot tops. Bet they can't bake as well either!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> OMG she's nuts!! I think I hit it on the head when I said she was "daft." I really don't think, though, that there are words to describe her. Who does she think she is? Who do they all think they are?
> 
> I have noticed when they are describing us, they are truly describing themselves. Ooooh I can't stand hypocrites and liars. :evil: they also act as though they never make mistakes and chastise us if we make one little fumble. Not cool!
> 
> They all say the same thing in the same way, it makes you wonder if they are all the same person with a whooooole lot of time on their hands. They are sheep, or rather cows (pun intended) regurgitating anything they are fed by their religious or party leaders. :twisted:


You sure catch on quick. I don't know whether they're hypocrites and liars or they just can't tell true from false. But saying the same thing in the same way - absolutely true. (Except for joeysomma, who sometimes throws herself into the conversation with others.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I accept.
> How I wish I could bestow on each of you a little chocolate token of appreciation for being my loyal friends! In person!


Me too. I mean I, too, wish you could bestow one on each of us. They looked scrumptious.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Well, you certainly catch on quickly.


Wow, Marilyn, you beat me at my own words. Great minds and all that. I am your talmidah.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, Peace, Love, and Sunshine (KPG) is back, and only writing nice things, which is how her D&P friends see her:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272802-115.html#5746666


Blinded by the Light, no doubt.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> OMG she's nuts!! I think I hit it on the head when I said she was "daft." I really don't think, though, that there are words to describe her. Who does she think she is? Who do they all think they are?
> 
> I have noticed when they are describing us, they are truly describing themselves. Ooooh I can't stand hypocrites and liars. :evil: they also act as though they never make mistakes and chastise us if we make one little fumble. Not cool!
> 
> They all say the same thing in the same way, it makes you wonder if they are all the same person with a whooooole lot of time on their hands. They are sheep, or rather cows (pun intended) regurgitating anything they are fed by their religious or party leaders. :twisted:


Actually, NC, "daft" is rather benevolent.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> Actually, NC, "daft" is rather benevolent.


You know, my mom and grandpa taught me "if you have nothing nice to say..."

:twisted:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> You know, my mom and grandpa taught me "if you have nothing nice to say..."
> 
> :twisted:


and our "friend" would finish that sentence, "say it anyway"


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> and our "friend" would finish that sentence, "say it anyway"


Lol, I thought I was when I said she was daft.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> and our "friend" would finish that sentence, "say it anyway"


Oh, you meant to say something mean. Lol. Maybe IM daft! Haha


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

If you knew how many times that line has been used... more often than a camera app at Monkey Joe's.


Natureschampion said:


> You know, my mom and grandpa taught me "if you have nothing nice to say..."
> 
> :twisted:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> If you knew how many times that line has been used... more often than a camera app at Monkey Joe's.


I don't get it... I mean I get u are saying it's been used a lot, but not the context.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh sorry, I left out "on KP". 
It is one of the famous lines of those bullies who like to try to make people who dare to speak out with an opinion that goes against the mainstream feel less than the rest.



Natureschampion said:


> I don't get it... I mean I get u are saying it's been used a lot, but not the context.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> Oh sorry, I left out "on KP".
> It is one of the famous lines of those bullies who like to try to make people who dare to speak out with an opinion that goes against the mainstream feel less than the rest.


I got that it's been used on KP, I don't know what monkey joes is.

Sometimes there is something you have to say that just can't be put in "nice" terms. And these people are the meanest I've ever come across! They get snide if we "breathe" wrong! Geez.

I haven't seen them say it, but consider me prepared. Thanks knitanon!


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> I got that it's been used on KP, I don't know what monkey joes is.
> 
> Sometimes there is something you have to say that just can't be put in "nice" terms. And these people are the meanest I've ever come across! They get snide if we "breathe" wrong! Geez.
> 
> I haven't seen them say it, but consider me prepared. Thanks knitanon!


LOL, we will get there. 
I was thinking that you said you had neices and nephews so that you would know Monkey Joe's. It is an indoor play yard for kids of most ages, bouncy houses, arcade games, rides, etc. So all the mommies post LOTS of pics of what a great time their kids are having to Facebook.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> You know, my mom and grandpa taught me "if you have nothing nice to say..."
> 
> :twisted:


Too bad a few of the D & P claque don't adhere to that lesson.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> LOL, we will get there.
> I was thinking that you said you had neices and nephews so that you would know Monkey Joe's. It is an indoor play yard for kids of most ages, bouncy houses, arcade games, rides, etc. So all the mommies post LOTS of pics of what a great time their kids are having to Facebook.


Oh lol! Yah, I do, but they are more the "Gymboree" and another one, I forget the name, types. They also live in suburban areas that have "couture" places like that. We had chuck E. Cheese's, Bullwinkle's, and a Gymboree type place.

My "nieces" and "nephews" are actually my cousin's kids, and they are hardly speaking to me. Something about how I didn't invite anyone to my wedding. We had a teeny wedding ceremony, no reception other than a dinner my mother held for us. I was reluctant to even call it a wedding until my ds insisted, "you got married, right? With a judge and everything? Was it special? ... It was a wedding." But I digress.

I don't go on Facebook much anymore. It's not really my "thang." I'm far to busy keeping up with all of you! And I enjoy it so much more... Especially "getting the goat" of those RWN! I could call them something else, but as I stated earlier... :twisted:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> Too bad a few of the D & P claque don't adhere to that lesson.


Yes, that's true. But think about it this way: it gives us something to laugh about! And when we don't like what's "on". We can just "change the channel" and come here! Now for your viewing pleasure...


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Yes, that's true. But think about it this way: it gives us something to laugh about! And when we don't like what's "on". We can just "change the channel" and come here! Now for your viewing pleasure...


Nothing like watching the Pharisees pontificate.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> Nothing like watching the Pharisees pontificate.


You said it! Lol


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SATIRE ALERT.



Poor Purl said:


> Well, Peace, Love, and Sunshine (KPG) is back, and only writing nice things, which is how her D&P friends see her:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272802-115.html#5746666


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And every Founding Father is pah.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Calm down or they'll drive you daft. We've all been there; done that.



Natureschampion said:


> OMG she's nuts!! I think I hit it on the head when I said she was "daft." I really don't think, though, that there are words to describe her. Who does she think she is? Who do they all think they are?
> 
> I have noticed when they are describing us, they are truly describing themselves. Ooooh I can't stand hypocrites and liars. :evil: they also act as though they never make mistakes and chastise us if we make one little fumble. Not cool!
> 
> They all say the same thing in the same way, it makes you wonder if they are all the same person with a whooooole lot of time on their hands. They are sheep, or rather cows (pun intended) regurgitating anything they are fed by their religious or party leaders. :twisted:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Calm down or they'll drive you daft. We've all been there; done that.


for years -- and years ---- and years. Nothing changes and nothing will. They ran out of new discussion and new insults years ago. She is repeating the same old, same old statements. (Shirley - your grammar isn't as good as the rest of the group. Hope you will all forgive my way of expressing myself. Too old to remember how to speak good (??????) ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> and our "friend" would finish that sentence, "say it anyway"


Say it over and over and over.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So, IMHO, there is no answer except ignoring everything they say. They have every right to express themselves. We have every right not to be drawn into their monologue.

Ps. I admit that I have made a conscious decision to write as I speak and not to worry about grammar etc. For me it is the message.



Designer1234 said:


> for years -- and years ---- and years. Nothing changes and nothing will. They ran out of new discussion and new insults years ago. She is repeating the same old, same old statements. (Shirley - your grammar isn't as good as the rest of the group. Hope you will all forgive my way of expressing myself. Too old to remember how to speak good (??????) ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

damemary said:


> So, IMHO, there is no answer except ignoring everything they say. They have every right to express themselves. We have every right not to be drawn into their monologue.
> 
> Ps. I admit that I have made a conscious decision to write as I speak and not to worry about grammar etc. For me it is the message.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> So, IMHO, there is no answer except ignoring everything they say. They have every right to express themselves. We have every right not to be drawn into their monologue.
> 
> Ps. I admit that I have made a conscious decision to write as I speak and not to worry about grammar etc. For me it is the message.


Well, dame, you are a wise woman indeed. One reason I appreciate this site so much IS the fact that I have the ability to express myself. I wouldn't want someone to tell me I couldn't, so I won't do it. I abhor hypocrisy.

And that is what I was trying to get at. That bc we write as we speak in texts, it's a whole different ball game. Especially where grammar and punctuation are concerned. Besides, it's not like you are trying to publish what you are saying, so it really doesn't matter as long as you express yourself succinctly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We think the same on this subject 100%. I enjoy reading your thoughts. Welcome.



Natureschampion said:


> Well, dame, you are a wise woman indeed. One reason I appreciate this site so much IS the fact that I have the ability to express myself. I wouldn't want someone to tell me I couldn't, so I won't do it. I abhor hypocrisy.
> 
> And that is what I was trying to get at. That bc we write as we speak in texts, it's a whole different ball game. Especially where grammar and punctuation are concerned. Besides, it's not like you are trying to publish what you are saying, so it really doesn't matter as long as you express yourself succinctly.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> We think the same on this subject 100%. I enjoy reading your thoughts. Welcome.


Thanks! And I yours. I love communicating with highly enlightened and open minded people. I'm so glad I "met" you and look forward to "hearing" what you have to say. Keep it coming!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words.



Natureschampion said:


> Thanks! And I yours. I love communicating with highly enlightened and open minded people. I'm so glad I "met" you and look forward to "hearing" what you have to say. Keep it coming!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I think I may have some more stores to boycott besides Hobby Lobby. President Obama has been talking about this too.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2014/07/26/walgreens-inversion-tax-taxes/13090921/

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2014/07/26/walgreens-inversion-tax-taxes/13090921/


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

NJG said:


> I think I may have some more stores to boycott besides Hobby Lobby. President Obama has been talking about this too.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2014/07/26/walgreens-inversion-tax-taxes/13090921/
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2014/07/26/walgreens-inversion-tax-taxes/13090921/


Thanks for sharing. <sigh>

I'm not a huge fan of pharmaceuticals and don't frequent pharmacies for myself, but what choice do we have but to go to Walgreens for Granny's meds? There are BO mom-and-pop drug stores around us, and I think her insurance is only accepted at Walgreens. It's a scam, I tell you. Plus, what very very few pharmas I might need, I have to go to CVS due to not renewing it's contract w/ my health insurance company for not honoring payment schedules.

Just another reason to legalize medical cannabis. People can then grow what they need or have someone they trust do it. Yes, corporations can jump on board (and are waiting to), but it's not as dangerous or technical as manufacturing chemicals, so more people have the capabilities.

How did that tax loophole get there in the first place, anyways? It's seems so antiAmerican. "Let's pay less taxes to the country of the people who are responsible for our profit so we can make more for ourselves." That's what I get from it. What about you? It should be illegal. It is CERTAINLY immoral.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Thanks for sharing. <sigh>
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of pharmaceuticals and don't frequent pharmacies for myself, but what choice do we have but to go to Walgreens for Granny's meds? There are BO mom-and-pop drug stores around us, and I think her insurance is only accepted at Walgreens. It's a scam, I tell you. Plus, what very very few pharmas I might need, I have to go to CVS due to not renewing it's contract w/ my health insurance company for not honoring payment schedules.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, they want to keep more money in their pockets. You suckers keep buying our products, but when it comes to supporting this country, sorry but now we don't have to. I did send an email to Hobby Lobby, telling them I was going to boycott them, and I will do the same for Walgreen. Big corporations have gotten very greedy . I just heard yesterday that 1 out of 4 companies pay no taxes, because of all the loop holes and things they do to avoid paying. You know who has to pick up the slack when they don't pay---us.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

NJG said:


> Absolutely, they want to keep more money in their pockets. You suckers keep buying our products, but when it comes to supporting this country, sorry but now we don't have to. I did send an email to Hobby Lobby, telling them I was going to boycott them, and I will do the same for Walgreen. Big corporations have gotten very greedy . I just heard yesterday that 1 out of 4 companies pay no taxes, because of all the loop holes and things they do to avoid paying. You know who has to pick up the slack when they don't pay---us.


Suggested correction: big corporations have ALWAYS been greedy, but now we and they should know better. I was not even born yet when that article said the first company went overseas (I knew it was sometime around when I was born, 1983). Can someone please tell me how they got away with this and why no one nipped this in the bud?

Hopefully enough people see that this is effecting all of us. With each company that goes, how can they not? Heads in the sand? But they come up enough to complain about their taxes being raised; why can't they look around when they do and see WHY this is happening? How high off the hog do these CEOs and shareholders need to live, whilst the Americans who buy and sell their products need to work a multiple income family just to afford healthy food for their children? While the education system collapses, and schools are regularly in disrepair, using decades old textbooks? It reminds me of the time around the French Revolution. I am just waiting for Marie Antoinette to appear and give me the answer, "let them eat cake!"


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Suggested correction: big corporations have ALWAYS been greedy, but now we and they should know better. I was not even born yet when that article said the first company went overseas (I knew it was sometime around when I was born, 1983). Can someone please tell me how they got away with this and why no one nipped this in the bud?
> 
> Hopefully enough people see that this is effecting all of us. With each company that goes, how can they not? Heads in the sand? But they come up enough to complain about their taxes being raised; why can't they look around when they do and see WHY this is happening? How high off the hog do these CEOs and shareholders need to live, whilst the Americans who buy and sell their products need to work a multiple income family just to afford healthy food for their children? While the education system collapses, and schools are regularly in disrepair, using decades old textbooks? It reminds me of the time around the French Revolution. I am just waiting for Marie Antoinette to appear and give me the answer, "let them eat cake!"


You are so right and we all need to boycott and write about it so others know. I have also started another letter to my local paper.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

NJG said:


> You are so right and we all need to boycott and write about it so others know. I have also started another letter to my local paper.


Oh my gosh, that's such a good idea!

Something I wanted to add: don't corporations now hold a monopoly on the market? They have "muscled out" smaller businesses. Now we have no choice but to go to walmart, walgreens, sears, etc. even a lot of the restaurants I grew up with that were family owned are now Olive Garden, PF chang's, Pizza Hut, etc.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Oh my gosh, that's such a good idea!
> 
> Something I wanted to add: don't corporations now hold a monopoly on the market? They have "muscled out" smaller businesses. Now we have no choice but to go to walmart, walgreens, sears, etc. even a lot of the restaurants I grew up with that were family owned are now Olive Garden, PF chang's, Pizza Hut, etc.


These corporations are always trying to weasel out of paying taxes, aren't they? Where's their sense of patriotism? I guess the almighty dollar is always foremost in the life of a corporation. I feel that they owe something to the citizens and government of the US--the place that provided their opportunities.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> These corporations are always trying to weasel out of paying taxes, aren't they? Where's their sense of patriotism? I guess the almighty dollar is always foremost in the life of a corporation. I feel that they owe something to the citizens and government of the US--the place that provided their opportunities.


But the citizens of the US are so, I don't know, illogical? They think capitalism is so great and necessary that they would be willing to take advantage of just bc the corporations have a right to "free enterprise" and the bottom line. The thing is, no one is trying to take away their right to free enterprise. We are saying that in this quest for free enterprise, they need to consider those who got them there and made it possible. You can have "capitalism" and "giving back" in the same economy, people!!! I guess we are saying the same thing.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Ready to boycott so many more? Does it matter if they go strictly for the tax benefits, what about Heinz? 
GE? How about footwear companies? Computers?
I guess I should say software and electronics companies, didn't MS just get outted for having billions in tax savings?



NJG said:


> You are so right and we all need to boycott and write about it so others know. I have also started another letter to my local paper.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> Ready to boycott so many more? Does it matter if they go strictly for the tax benefits, what about Heinz?
> GE? How about footwear companies? Computers?
> I guess I should say software and electronics companies, didn't MS just get outted for having billions in tax savings?


All of them need to be held accountable. How do you suggest we accomplish this? I don't believe boycotting will do one bit of difference bc there are not enough people who care or want to do some thing. Should we have a march on Washington? More protests in NY and LA? As I recall, people were cruelly mistreated during the "occupy Wall Street" protests, even though it is within their constitutional right to peaceful assembly and to protest. Our own government and the people who are there to protect us aren't. What can and should we do? We are like the "serfs" of feudal England, the corporations are the lords, gentry, and royals.

When GE owns so many different markets, what do we do? I wear flip flop 95% of the time. I am abhorred at what a lot of companies have gotten away with. But what else is there to do but write letters and boycott?

I'm serious, please give any suggestions bc I'm stuck.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Ready to boycott so many more? Does it matter if they go strictly for the tax benefits, what about Heinz?
> GE? How about footwear companies? Computers?
> I guess I should say software and electronics companies, didn't MS just get outted for having billions in tax savings?


Yep! And with the lobbyists buying Congress and the Supreme Court solidly in their corner, corporations are just going to keep on rollin'.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> Yep! And with the lobbyists buying Congress and the Supreme Court solidly in their corner, corporations are just going to keep on rollin'.


Precisely! :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, time to feed the dogs!
Latergators


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

In another direction...


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Thanks for sharing. <sigh>
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of pharmaceuticals and don't frequent pharmacies for myself, but what choice do we have but to go to Walgreens for Granny's meds? There are BO mom-and-pop drug stores around us, and I think her insurance is only accepted at Walgreens. It's a scam, I tell you. Plus, what very very few pharmas I might need, I have to go to CVS due to not renewing it's contract w/ my health insurance company for not honoring payment schedules.
> 
> ...


I am really annoyed that Walgreen's is considering this move. We have been using their pharmacy for years, and the pharmacist in our local store is a super person. But we are fortunate to have CVS and Rite Aid as well as pharmacies in Shop Rite and Wegman's. We are also fortunate that D has only one ongoing prescription and I have only 2 and we can get them by mail order through our insurance. We really prefer shopping locally as much as possible to support community employment.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I am really annoyed that Walgreen's is considering this move. We have been using their pharmacy for years, and the pharmacist in our local store is a super person. But we are fortunate to have CVS and Rite Aid as well as pharmacies in Shop Rite and Wegman's. We are also fortunate that D has only one ongoing prescription and I have only 2 and we can get them by mail order through our insurance. We really prefer shopping locally as much as possible to support community employment.


My neighborhood - most of Manhattan, in fact - is inundated with Walgreen'ses. They were Duane-Reade, a local chain, which over the past 20 years or so has been opening stores practically every 2 blocks. Then Walgreen's bought D-R but seemed to run them independently. Now they're putting them all in one name, so we'll have a Walgreen's every 2-3 blocks. The one I'll miss is the one on the ground floor of my apartment building.

If they pull their money out of the country, I don't want to deal with them, but the nearest CVS is 5 blocks away.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> My neighborhood - most of Manhattan, in fact - is inundated with Walgreen'ses. They were Duane-Reade, a local chain, which over the past 20 years or so has been opening stores practically every 2 blocks. Then Walgreen's bought D-R but seemed to run them independently. Now they're putting them all in one name, so we'll have a Walgreen's every 2-3 blocks. The one I'll miss is the one on the ground floor of my apartment building.
> 
> If they pull their money out of the country, I don't want to deal with them, but the nearest CVS is 5 blocks away.


I have to get in the car and drive to any of them, so I can pick and choose. Wegman's is the furthest, but the pharmacist's husband is a dear friend of the family and she is very bright and very professional.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> My neighborhood - most of Manhattan, in fact - is inundated with Walgreen'ses. They were Duane-Reade, a local chain, which over the past 20 years or so has been opening stores practically every 2 blocks. Then Walgreen's bought D-R but seemed to run them independently. Now they're putting them all in one name, so we'll have a Walgreen's every 2-3 blocks. The one I'll miss is the one on the ground floor of my apartment building.
> 
> If they pull their money out of the country, I don't want to deal with them, but the nearest CVS is 5 blocks away.


I was in NYC 8 years ago. I was amazed at how many Duane-reades there were, and was happy that people had such close access. The problem with having so many in one area is exactly what you face; you can't choose which pharmacy you go to especially if you have limited mobility, which many people in need of pharmas do.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Delivery?



Poor Purl said:


> My neighborhood - most of Manhattan, in fact - is inundated with Walgreen'ses. They were Duane-Reade, a local chain, which over the past 20 years or so has been opening stores practically every 2 blocks. Then Walgreen's bought D-R but seemed to run them independently. Now they're putting them all in one name, so we'll have a Walgreen's every 2-3 blocks. The one I'll miss is the one on the ground floor of my apartment building.
> 
> If they pull their money out of the country, I don't want to deal with them, but the nearest CVS is 5 blocks away.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> I am really annoyed that Walgreen's is considering this move. We have been using their pharmacy for years, and the pharmacist in our local store is a super person. But we are fortunate to have CVS and Rite Aid as well as pharmacies in Shop Rite and Wegman's. We are also fortunate that D has only one ongoing prescription and I have only 2 and we can get them by mail order through our insurance. We really prefer shopping locally as much as possible to support community employment.


It's good to have someone you trust. Our walgreens is full of incompetents. They have put pills in with others, refilled scripts that didn't need refills for well over a month, and didn't refill ones that were supposed to be. Fortunately, I'm in charge of Granny's pills. I worry about the people who don't have someone to help them sort their pills and don't have the mental capacity or awareness to pick out the pills that don't belong. Some look so similar, too!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I was in NYC 8 years ago. I was amazed at how many Duane-reades there were, and was happy that people had such close access. The problem with having so many in one area is exactly what you face; you can't choose which pharmacy you go to especially if you have limited mobility, which many people in need of pharmas do.


You noticed? I think there are more of them than there are bus stops. But I don't see a problem choosing one - take the one that's closest.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Delivery?


Sure, for prescriptions. But just to wander and check shampoo prices, delivery won't work. (The one on my ground floor delivers meds without my asking.)


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> You noticed? I think there are more of them than there are bus stops. But I don't see a problem choosing one - take the one that's closest.


Haha I know that! I meant if you don't want to patronize one chain on principle, what choice do you have if they are all that store? For some people 5 blocks may not be so bad. For others it could mean not getting what they need.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Haha I know that! I meant if you don't want to patronize one chain on principle, what choice do you have if they are all that store? For some people 5 blocks may not be so bad. For others it could mean not getting what they need.


But in between there are a few independent ones. The only thing we have more of than drugstores are banks.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> But in between there are a few independent ones. The only thing we have more of than drugstores are banks.


Oh, I see. We don't have independent pharmacies out here. Not much of anything independent out here. You're lucky. 
Why does that not surprise me about the banks? You probably have more banks than people who can afford to put money in them.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Oh, I see. We don't have independent pharmacies out here. Not much of anything independent out here. You're lucky.
> Why does that not surprise me about the banks? You probably have more banks than people who can afford to put money in them.


We get most of our "maintenance" meds by mail, but if we need something that's short-term or a one-time prescription we get them filled locally. I use CVS, but I cannot stand them anymore. There's always a line, and when it's my turn my prescription isn't ready---even after I checked by phone. The last time I got my headache pills, they threw them in a Baggie! A Baggie!! It had the label on the outside and the pills were in the individual foil things that are hard to open. But a Baggie! My husband switched long ago to walgreen's but I don't want to go there, either.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

We have most of our groceries delivered. That would be what I would do, I guess, order it through the PeaPod people if I didn't get it at the warehouse once every 97 years.



Poor Purl said:


> Sure, for prescriptions. But just to wander and check shampoo prices, delivery won't work. (The one on my ground floor delivers meds without my asking.)


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> We get most of our "maintenance" meds by mail, but if we need something that's short-term or a one-time prescription we get them filled locally. I use CVS, but I cannot stand them anymore. There's always a line, and when it's my turn my prescription isn't ready---even after I checked by phone. The last time I got my headache pills, they threw them in a Baggie! A Baggie!! It had the label on the outside and the pills were in the individual foil things that are hard to open. But a Baggie! My husband switched long ago to walgreen's but I don't want to go there, either.


Ugh, don't get me started on CVS... They filled the wrong percription and didn't inform dh when he picked it up what it was. He didn't look in the bag bc he trusted that they filled the prescription I requested. I got the runaround from 2 different people, and finally the pharmacist agreed to give me my money back for the wrong one.

It's all a scam and it's all a shame.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

There are six different CVS within five miles of my house. I just swapped out not because of the pharmacy staff but due to the retail staff. My prescriptions are all on autofill so I don't have a problem, they just call me and I go pick them up. My biggest issue is forgetting to go. If the doc's office and I forget to do the script refill they call it in to the doc for me. Who could ask for anything more?



cookiequeen said:


> We get most of our "maintenance" meds by mail, but if we need something that's short-term or a one-time prescription we get them filled locally. I use CVS, but I cannot stand them anymore. There's always a line, and when it's my turn my prescription isn't ready---even after I checked by phone. The last time I got my headache pills, they threw them in a Baggie! A Baggie!! It had the label on the outside and the pills were in the individual foil things that are hard to open. But a Baggie! My husband switched long ago to walgreen's but I don't want to go there, either.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Ugh, don't get me started on CVS... They filled the wrong percription and didn't inform dh when he picked it up what it was. He didn't look in the bag bc he trusted that they filled the prescription I requested. I got the runaround from 2 different people, and finally the pharmacist agreed to give me my money back for the wrong one.
> 
> It's all a scam and it's all a shame.


How is the state of CA about pharmacy errors? Here there are good-sized, clear signs advising customers where to call if a medication error has been made or suspected.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> How is the state of CA about pharmacy errors? Here there are good-sized, clear signs advising customers where to call if a medication error has been made or suspected.


I have never seen such a sign. If it is there, it is very small. My bigger problem is that at Walgreens they actually add other pills to granny's pills (I have found famotadine (sp?) in the warfarin, etc), give us too few pills and not tell us (this was a problem when granny had access to her pills), and other things.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> There are six different CVS within five miles of my house. I just swapped out not because of the pharmacy staff but due to the retail staff. My prescriptions are all on autofill so I don't have a problem, they just call me and I go pick them up. My biggest issue is forgetting to go. If the doc's office and I forget to do the script refill they call it in to the doc for me. Who could ask for anything more?


We've had good luck using CVS for DH's Medicare drug plan. He was recently prescribed something that was so expensive, it got him into and through the donut hole in one dose. (Have you hit Medicare yet? This may mean nothing to you.) Anyway, a different doctor prescribed another drug that was not on their formulary and would cost us about $1,200 a month. Before he had written a request to them, he got a letter saying that they would cover it, which means it costs $60/month. He's never had to appeal a decision of theirs, and as long as he gives them 2 days' notice, they've had the medicine at the local store waiting. (It needs refrigeration, so they don't keep a stock of it on hand.)


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

That sounds great, and no. I haven't reached that magic age yet. All I know so far is that when I do, my coverage will switch out to being my supplemenary. Yippee! Time to get some reading in, enjoy yourself.



Poor Purl said:


> We've had good luck using CVS for DH's Medicare drug plan. He was recently prescribed something that was so expensive, it got him into and through the donut hole in one dose. (Have you hit Medicare yet? This may mean nothing to you.) Anyway, a different doctor prescribed another drug that was not on their formulary and would cost us about $1,200 a month. Before he had written a request to them, he got a letter saying that they would cover it, which means it costs $60/month. He's never had to appeal a decision of theirs, and as long as he gives them 2 days' notice, they've had the medicine at the local store waiting. (It needs refrigeration, so they don't keep a stock of it on hand.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not in favor of medical canabis.



Natureschampion said:


> Thanks for sharing. <sigh>
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of pharmaceuticals and don't frequent pharmacies for myself, but what choice do we have but to go to Walgreens for Granny's meds? There are BO mom-and-pop drug stores around us, and I think her insurance is only accepted at Walgreens. It's a scam, I tell you. Plus, what very very few pharmas I might need, I have to go to CVS due to not renewing it's contract w/ my health insurance company for not honoring payment schedules.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> These corporations are always trying to weasel out of paying taxes, aren't they? Where's their sense of patriotism? I guess the almighty dollar is always foremost in the life of a corporation. I feel that they owe something to the citizens and government of the US--the place that provided their opportunities.


Yeah, corporations are just like people. They feel patriotism, shame, fairness. Fuggetit.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I'm not in favor of medical canabis.


It saved my life.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> Yeah, corporations are just like people. They feel patriotism, shame, fairness. Fuggetit.


Seriously.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it's gone too far for a boycott to be effective. There's too many now. Off with their heads. (I'm exaggerating but I don't see an answer.)


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I think it's gone too far for a boycott to be effective. There's too many now. Off with their heads.


Hear, hear!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Be sure you keep the dogs and gators separate.



cookiequeen said:


> Well, time to feed the dogs!
> Latergators


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I am really annoyed that Walgreen's is considering this move. We have been using their pharmacy for years, and the pharmacist in our local store is a super person. But we are fortunate to have CVS and Rite Aid as well as pharmacies in Shop Rite and Wegman's. We are also fortunate that D has only one ongoing prescription and I have only 2 and we can get them by mail order through our insurance. We really prefer shopping locally as much as possible to support community employment.


Get the cheap ones by mail. Local, schmocal.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Can you call it in and get it delivered or order by mail? The way I figure it is we just decide on what fits our needs. None of them give a hang about us.



Poor Purl said:


> My neighborhood - most of Manhattan, in fact - is inundated with Walgreen'ses. They were Duane-Reade, a local chain, which over the past 20 years or so has been opening stores practically every 2 blocks. Then Walgreen's bought D-R but seemed to run them independently. Now they're putting them all in one name, so we'll have a Walgreen's every 2-3 blocks. The one I'll miss is the one on the ground floor of my apartment building.
> 
> If they pull their money out of the country, I don't want to deal with them, but the nearest CVS is 5 blocks away.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We always have trouble with getting proper refills at the right time. Blast them all.



Natureschampion said:


> It's good to have someone you trust. Our walgreens is full of incompetents. They have put pills in with others, refilled scripts that didn't need refills for well over a month, and didn't refill ones that were supposed to be. Fortunately, I'm in charge of Granny's pills. I worry about the people who don't have someone to help them sort their pills and don't have the mental capacity or awareness to pick out the pills that don't belong. Some look so similar, too!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Try Amazon for best prices for almost everything...not just books. I like WEN shampoo....Amazon.



Poor Purl said:


> Sure, for prescriptions. But just to wander and check shampoo prices, delivery won't work. (The one on my ground floor delivers meds without my asking.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

AAAK! Why do they have so many banks? What's the last time you used a teller? I never do. So why am I paying overhead to Chase because somebody's BIL builds banks?



Poor Purl said:


> But in between there are a few independent ones. The only thing we have more of than drugstores are banks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A BAGGIE?????



cookiequeen said:


> We get most of our "maintenance" meds by mail, but if we need something that's short-term or a one-time prescription we get them filled locally. I use CVS, but I cannot stand them anymore. There's always a line, and when it's my turn my prescription isn't ready---even after I checked by phone. The last time I got my headache pills, they threw them in a Baggie! A Baggie!! It had the label on the outside and the pills were in the individual foil things that are hard to open. But a Baggie! My husband switched long ago to walgreen's but I don't want to go there, either.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm too fussy about groceries to trust someone to choose them for me.



Knitanon said:


> We have most of our groceries delivered. That would be what I would do, I guess, order it through the PeaPod people if I didn't get it at the warehouse once every 97 years.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And they acted like it was YOUR fault, right?



Natureschampion said:


> Ugh, don't get me started on CVS... They filled the wrong percription and didn't inform dh when he picked it up what it was. He didn't look in the bag bc he trusted that they filled the prescription I requested. I got the runaround from 2 different people, and finally the pharmacist agreed to give me my money back for the wrong one.
> 
> It's all a scam and it's all a shame.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like thievery or fraud. No benefit of the doubt from me.



Natureschampion said:


> I have never seen such a sign. If it is there, it is very small. My bigger problem is that at Walgreens they actually add other pills to granny's pills (I have found famotadine (sp?) in the warfarin, etc), give us too few pills and not tell us (this was a problem when granny had access to her pills), and other things.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> We've had good luck using CVS for DH's Medicare drug plan. He was recently prescribed something that was so expensive, it got him into and through the donut hole in one dose. (Have you hit Medicare yet? This may mean nothing to you.) Anyway, a different doctor prescribed another drug that was not on their formulary and would cost us about $1,200 a month. Before he had written a request to them, he got a letter saying that they would cover it, which means it costs $60/month. He's never had to appeal a decision of theirs, and as long as he gives them 2 days' notice, they've had the medicine at the local store waiting. (It needs refrigeration, so they don't keep a stock of it on hand.)


Good proof that insurance plan is critical for everyone to have. Don't ever think you will pay out of pocket if something special comes along.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How so?



Natureschampion said:


> It saved my life.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm in a serious sarcasm alert. Forgot to mention. Sorry.



Natureschampion said:


> Seriously.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> And they acted like it was YOUR fault, right?


Oh, totally!! I had refilled it online and quadruple checked to make sure I had all the right info. Looked at the label, look at the name on the screen... 4 times. Matched them letter by letter, number by number. All the names sound and look the same, so I wanted to make sure. I also double checked to make sure I had the right location. They were like "I see you had this Rx at another location. Why did you transfer it if you didn't want it?" ?!?! I felt like speaking to her as the RWNs speak to us on WOW. 
"I didn't have it refilled at that location, I had it refilled here. It is also a completely different Rx than was at the other pharmacy a few months ago, which again, I didn't refill." 
I had the same exchange with the supervisor. When he finally "listened"to what happened, I got "you must have refilled the wrong one. The computer doesn't make mistakes." .!?!?!
I told him he was wrong on that one.
"It's a drug and we can't redistribute it." 
"Well it never should have been distributed to me in the first place. You don't have to redistribute it. Mark it as defective. You don't resell defective products, do you?" 
He stated the same thing over and over, and I held my position. Finally he agreed to give me my money back and refill the right Rx. Unfortunately, I do not have a choice of where I go.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I'm in a serious sarcasm alert. Forgot to mention. Sorry.


I don't think you had to mention.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Oh, totally!! I had refilled it online and quadruple checked to make sure I had all the right info. Looked at the label, look at the name on the screen... 4 times. Matched them letter by letter, number by number. All the names sound and look the same, so I wanted to make sure. I also double checked to make sure I had the right location. They were like "I see you had this Rx at another location. Why did you transfer it if you didn't want it?" ?!?! I felt like speaking to her as the RWNs speak to us on WOW.
> "I didn't have it refilled at that location, I had it refilled here. It is also a completely different Rx than was at the other pharmacy a few months ago, which again, I didn't refill."
> I had the same exchange with the supervisor. When he finally "listened"to what happened, I got "you must have refilled the wrong one. The computer doesn't make mistakes." .!?!?!
> I told him he was wrong on that one.
> ...


They make me so mad. I know it's that 'cannot redistribute' reason that makes them refuse to take back a mistake, but they make the mistakes and it's a cost of doing business. And it's not my problem.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks. I am pretty snarly.



Natureschampion said:


> I don't think you had to mention.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm not in favor of medical canabis.


Why not? It's supposed to work well, better than other medications or synthetic THC.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Yeah, corporations are just like people. They feel patriotism, shame, fairness. Fuggetit.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Can you call it in and get it delivered or order by mail? The way I figure it is we just decide on what fits our needs. None of them give a hang about us.


Most of my meds come by mail. There are two that I get from Walgreen's. I guess that's not too much of my business.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> AAAK! Why do they have so many banks? What's the last time you used a teller? I never do. So why am I paying overhead to Chase because somebody's BIL builds banks?


My husband does. He doesn't like debit cards, so when we need cash, he brings a check to the bank that's on our block (rather than the one directly across the street). A very old-fashioned guy.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> How so?


Where do I start?

When I was 18, right after my first year of college, I developed what seemed to be a neuromuscular condition. I would have weakness, intense pain, and seizure-type movements and smaller ticks. Some were minor, just in my neck, han, or legs. Others were liked grand mal seizures. Doctors put me on meds before they knew what was wrong. I had so many different diagnoses, tests, and retractions of the diagnoses it made my head spin. The pills were the worst part. For 11 years I tried various pharmas in various doses. In those 11 years I could not take care of myself and eventually had to move back in with my parents bc I couldn't hold a job. Towards the beginning after the first year it plateaued and would go away for a few months before it would come back. After a few years the periods of my condition going into remission got shorter and shorter while the symptoms got worse and worse. I would try to be off the meds, but that didn't make anything better. I needed assistance most places I went from a cane, walker, wheelchair, or someone who was kind. That's if I had the strength to leave the house at all. I was also mentally heading down a very dark path. 
Then on the 3rd day of Hanukkah 2012 I met an ANGEL. She is a cannanurse and wholistic healer. She introduced me to an uncommonly known compound that occurs in Cannabis called CBD (cannabidiol), which treats many different things ranging from autism to epilepsy to MS to anxiety disorders to Alzheimer's to PTSD to CANCER... It treats a lot of things. it is the NONPSYCHOACTIVE "sister" to THC. Many parents are flocking to Colorado in order to treat their children, thanks to Sanjay Gupta's 2013 documentary "weed". It is the most effective anti-inflamatory I have ever experienced.
I went home and weened myself off the pharmas once and for all. I started on a regiment of THC/CBD, depending on what the flare up was. It worked very quickly. I now take care of a house, am a caregiver, can farm, knit, run... The possibilities are endless. I am in better shape than I was in thigh school, and I played water polo! For the first time, I can be considered on the "above average" side of strong. 
I can say with certainty that my dh never would have asked me to marry him if I were still on the pharmas, or had no help at all. He would have cared for me, yes, but he never would have made me his true partner. Or at least I don't think he would have. We had been together 4 1/2 years before I started cannabis, and we never talked about marriage before that. 
I have since studied the plant as a medicine and learned a lot. I know the physiology, history, biology of the plant, therapeutic uses of the cannabinoids (compounds specific to the plant) and their interactions with terpenes (essential oils found in many other plants such as pine, lavender, mint, and lemon), possible harmful effects (which there aren't many and none compare to the side effects of pharmas), and such.

It may not work for everyone. It works for most people, though, and it relatively harmless. It cannot kill you and is less addictive than sugar, caffeine, salt, alcohol, tobacco, and of course pharmas.

I have come to have much respect and appreciation for this gift. Many patients do refer to it as a "gift from G-d."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thanks. I am pretty snarly.


You left out the _and_ between "pretty" and "snarly."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> My husband does. He doesn't like debit cards, so when we need cash, he brings a check to the bank that's on our block (rather than the one directly across the street). A very old-fashioned guy.


A sweet, old-fashioned guy. I must admit I ONLY use debit card at my bank's ATM's. I think I got out of the habit of going to the teller in person when I was working. Our schedules didn't jive.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Where do I start?
> 
> When I was 18, right after my first year of college, I developed what seemed to be a neuromuscular condition. I would have weakness, intense pain, and seizure-type movements and smaller ticks. Some were minor, just in my neck, han, or legs. Others were liked grand mal seizures. Doctors put me on meds before they knew what was wrong. I had so many different diagnoses, tests, and retractions of the diagnoses it made my head spin. The pills were the worst part. For 11 years I tried various pharmas in various doses. In those 11 years I could not take care of myself and eventually had to move back in with my parents bc I couldn't hold a job. Towards the beginning after the first year it plateaued and would go away for a few months before it would come back. After a few years the periods of my condition going into remission got shorter and shorter while the symptoms got worse and worse. I would try to be off the meds, but that didn't make anything better. I needed assistance most places I went from a cane, walker, wheelchair, or someone who was kind. That's if I had the strength to leave the house at all. I was also mentally heading down a very dark path.
> Then on the 3rd day of Hanukkah 2012 I met an ANGEL. She is a cannanurse and wholistic healer. She introduced me to an uncommonly known compound that occurs in Cannabis called CBD (cannabidiol), which treats many different things ranging from autism to epilepsy to MS to anxiety disorders to Alzheimer's to PTSD to CANCER... It treats a lot of things. it is the NONPSYCHOACTIVE "sister" to THC. Many parents are flocking to Colorado in order to treat their children, thanks to Sanjay Gupta's 2013 documentary "weed". It is the most effective anti-inflamatory I have ever experienced.
> ...


That's quite a story. How lucky you were to meet that angel. It's wonderful that you came through it after all that time.

I have one question: what were you studying in "thigh school"?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Why not? It's supposed to work well, better than other medications or synthetic THC.


It does. And synthetic THC is a joke. THC is not the most beneficial compound, and each compound works with what is called the "entourage effect." It works with and bc the of the other chemicals present.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm glad you found relief. Did you ever receive a diagnosis? Sounds horrible.



Natureschampion said:


> Where do I start?
> 
> When I was 18, right after my first year of college, I developed what seemed to be a neuromuscular condition. I would have weakness, intense pain, and seizure-type movements and smaller ticks. Some were minor, just in my neck, han, or legs. Others were liked grand mal seizures. Doctors put me on meds before they knew what was wrong. I had so many different diagnoses, tests, and retractions of the diagnoses it made my head spin. The pills were the worst part. For 11 years I tried various pharmas in various doses. In those 11 years I could not take care of myself and eventually had to move back in with my parents bc I couldn't hold a job. Towards the beginning after the first year it plateaued and would go away for a few months before it would come back. After a few years the periods of my condition going into remission got shorter and shorter while the symptoms got worse and worse. I would try to be off the meds, but that didn't make anything better. I needed assistance most places I went from a cane, walker, wheelchair, or someone who was kind. That's if I had the strength to leave the house at all. I was also mentally heading down a very dark path.
> Then on the 3rd day of Hanukkah 2012 I met an ANGEL. She is a cannanurse and wholistic healer. She introduced me to an uncommonly known compound that occurs in Cannabis called CBD (cannabidiol), which treats many different things ranging from autism to epilepsy to MS to anxiety disorders to Alzheimer's to PTSD to CANCER... It treats a lot of things. it is the NONPSYCHOACTIVE "sister" to THC. Many parents are flocking to Colorado in order to treat their children, thanks to Sanjay Gupta's 2013 documentary "weed". It is the most effective anti-inflamatory I have ever experienced.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks silly.



Poor Purl said:


> You left out the _and_ between "pretty" and "snarly."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That's quite a story. How lucky you were to meet that angel. It's wonderful that you came through it after all that time.
> 
> I have one question: what were you studying in "thigh school"?


? Dance?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> That's quite a story. How lucky you were to meet that angel. It's wonderful that you came through it after all that time.
> 
> I have one question: what were you studying in "thigh school"?


Lol! You got me! Obviously I didn't study how to edit what I write. I studied poultry.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> ? Dance?


Oh! That's a better one!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OH, tell us something about poultry.

You know we're only teasing about the edits....Freudian slips?



Natureschampion said:


> Lol! You got me! Obviously I didn't study how to edit what I write. I studied poultry.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'm not in favor of medical canabis.


I'm not in favor of medical cannabis. I am in favor of liberating cannabis for all.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Lol! You got me! Obviously I didn't study how to edit what I write. I studied poultry.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:

Great answer, even though I prefer white meat (now let's see whether anyone calls me a racist).


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> OH, tell us something about poultry.
> 
> You know we're only teasing about the edits....Freudian slips?


You know, thigh school was so long ago that I forgot most of it. My brains just not what it used to be. In graduate thigh school I did learn about breasts, so if you want I can tell you all about that! Lol!

Yah I know! I was joining and and teasing myself. 

It's what I do! If you can't laugh at yourself, you don't have a sense of humor. I probably make fun of myself more than anyone else makes fun of me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Great answer, even though I prefer white meat (now let's see whether anyone calls me a racist).


A poltergeist?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Yah I know! I was joining and and teasing myself.
> 
> It's what I do! If you can't laugh at yourself, you don't have a sense of humor. I probably make fun of myself more than anyone else makes fun of me.


You've got that right. You know, of course, who around here can never laugh at herself. There may be more than one, but there's one standout.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> A poltergeist?


Are you still in that sarcastic mode? I don't get this.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Great answer, even though I prefer white meat (now let's see whether anyone calls me a racist).


You racist, you!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> You racist, you!


Okay, Empress, put up your Dukes. Or at least your Barons.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Okay, Empress, put up your Dukes. Or at least your Barons.


Groan groan groan groan groan


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Okay, Empress, put up your Dukes. Or at least your Barons.


...at least a black knight on a magnificent white steed?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Groan groan groan groan groan


I bet you think you're one smart cookie. :twisted:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> ...at least a black knight on a magnificent white steed?


This has me tongue-tied. I can't think of a snappy comeback. My birthday's coming up; could you get me one of those?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Sure, I will put it on my Gold Card. 


Poor Purl said:


> This has me tongue-tied. I can't think of a snappy comeback. My birthday's coming up; could you get me one of those?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Sure, I will put it on my Gold Card.


You are truly a good friend. Thank you. I'll keep checking for a very large package. I mean from FedEx.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> I'm not in favor of medical cannabis. I am in favor of liberating cannabis for all.


Me too. The only way it can be safe is if it's legalized. The prohibition of alcohol (the failed social experiment) has often been equated with the prohibition of cannabis. Only the prohibition of cannabis is worse bc it effects people's health and was made illegal so that pharmas could take over.

The reason I am so intent on the legalization of medical cannabis specifically is bc there are so many people who would benefit. Many of these people are children with seizure disorders that can kill them. They have 330 seizures per week/day, can't leave their homes unless it's to go to the hospital bc their heart stopped. Pharmas don't work for them. Their disorders can and often do kill them. Sanjay Gupta followed one such girl in his documentary WEED, and followed it up this summer with more cases.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Okay, Empress, put up your Dukes. Or at least your Barons.


Lol!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> ...at least a black knight on a magnificent white steed?


That's racist! Lol!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just being silly and stretching poul- into polter-. I'm not as good as you and May and Marilyn at this but I try.



Poor Purl said:


> Are you still in that sarcastic mode? I don't get this.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> ...at least a black knight on a magnificent white steed?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There's more than one smart cookie around here.



Poor Purl said:


> I bet you think you're one smart cookie. :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You are truly a good friend. Thank you. I'll keep checking for a very large package. I mean from FedEx.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You've got that right. You know, of course, who around here can never laugh at herself. There may be more than one, but there's one standout.


She leads the pack


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Isn't she naughty today?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> Isn't she naughty today?


Lol. Both of them certainly were a trip last night! You guys are all great!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I bet you think you're one smart cookie. :twisted:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> She leads the pack


You mean the flock--
:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

maysmom said:


> You mean the flock--
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Baaa-a-a-a-d!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> Baaa-a-a-a-d!


Ok, i didn't want to jump in and be nosey, but you guys keep going on with this and now I'm curious. Who are we talking about?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Did anyone see this from Daily Kos?

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/07/26/1316833/-Keith-Olbermann-s-epic-rant-against-sexism-in-sports?detail=email


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

NJG said:


> Did anyone see this from Daily Kos?
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/07/26/1316833/-Keith-Olbermann-s-epic-rant-against-sexism-in-sports?detail=email


Good. I always liked Olbermann on MSNBC. Not enough interest in sports to watch him now.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

PERSISTING IN OBTUSELY ADDRESSING AS INDIANS WITNESSES FROM US GOVERNMENT AGENCIES, PRICELESS

It's hard out here for a voter in Florida's 19th Congressional District (Tampa/Ft. Meyers)

First they awoke one morning last year to learn that their landslide elected (62%) first term representative, Trey Radel (late of talk radio--are you listening, Rush?) had been caught buying coke from a snitch in a Washington D.C. sting operation.

Then they had to put up with months of bullshit, including a month of residential rehab for alcoholism (wtf?) while he squirmed to avoid resigning.

When, at last, he did the right thing, he was replaced by world class Teabagger doofus Curt Clawson, who is guaranteed first-year-of-eligibility induction into the Doofus Hall of Fame.

If you watch only one scrap of C-Span content this year, watch this brief segment from testimony on US-India trade policies, before a committee on which Clawson serves, where his questions to two witnesses who work for the US Departments of State and Commerce betray his utter cluelessness as to their national origin.

Hey, who could blame him, they are obviously brown!

Thus:

Having your Congressman buy a gram of coke from snitch, roughly $100.

One month in rehab to stave off resignation, $40,000.

Special election and replacement of congressman with teaparty supported doofus, $500,000.

Having that doofus engage in colloquy where he persistently tries to send messages to the government of India, (even after getting helpful hints from the witnesses sent over by Commerce and State to testify before his committee)... PRICELESS!

This is a better piece on the same thing.

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2014/07/25/awkward-lawmaker-mistakes-u-s-officials-for-representatives-of-india/

Here's the video. This is hilarious! What a doofus!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-partisan/wp/2014/07/28/curt-clawsons-cringe-worthy-case-of-mistaken-identity/


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Ok, i didn't want to jump in and be nosey, but you guys keep going on with this and now I'm curious. Who are we talking about?


Our little group of "poulter-giests." We're a flock.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

maysmom said:


> Our little group of "poulter-giests." We're a flock.


And a hoot!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Just being silly and stretching poul- into polter-. I'm not as good as you and May and Marilyn at this but I try.


Right, the poultry from thigh school. Sorry, I forgot. And you're at least as good, and sometimes better.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cookiequeen, even your cookie is a smart cookie. And very cute.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

maysmom said:


> You mean the flock--
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Are they rabid dogs or silly geese? Only their hairdressers know for sure. Or their vets.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Baaa-a-a-a-d!


I didn't get it.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> I didn't get it.


Like the sound sheep make (FLOCK of sheep). I think, I could be wrong as I am usually quite dense.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Like the sound sheep make (FLOCK of sheep). I think, I could be wrong as I am usually quite dense.


Do you know what a flock of sheep will do? The follow the lead ewe. Let them through the gate to drink at a water trough, the lead ewe will run up and have her fill and then leave and the rest of the flock will follow the lead ewe without stopping to have a drink themselves. They just follow the lead ewe, what she does last they do.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

EveMCooke said:


> Do you know what a flock of sheep will do? The follow the lead ewe. Let them through the gate to drink at a water trough, the lead ewe will run up and have her fill and then leave and the rest of the flock will follow the lead ewe without stopping to have a drink themselves. They just follow the lead ewe, what she does last they do.


I am aware. There are many people who can aptly be described as sheep. And I bet the follower sheep are very happy and appreciative of what lead ewe leaves them? Al filthy and full of saliva like it is? What do you think?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't have mine, cuz I don't give a flock. 


Natureschampion said:


> Like the sound sheep make (FLOCK of sheep). I think, I could be wrong as I am usually quite dense.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Do you know what a flock of sheep will do? The follow the lead ewe. Let them through the gate to drink at a water trough, the lead ewe will run up and have her fill and then leave and the rest of the flock will follow the lead ewe without stopping to have a drink themselves. They just follow the lead ewe, what she does last they do.


I knew sheep follow the leader, but they don't drink even if she does? I guess sheep are sillier than geese.

Eve, is that animal in your avatar what I think it is? Vicious looking!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Like the sound sheep make (FLOCK of sheep). I think, I could be wrong as I am usually quite dense.


When I saw the word "flock" I thought birds, not sheep. And on a knitting website, yet. (Sheepish smile ;-) ;-) ;-) )


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Can't have mine, cuz I don't give a flock.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I knew sheep follow the leader, but they don't drink even if she does? I guess sheep are sillier than geese.
> 
> Eve, is that animal in your avatar what I think it is? Vicious looking!


My avatar is our famous drop bear.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> Can't have mine, cuz I don't give a flock.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Can't have mine, cuz I don't give a flock.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't think John Kerry and the US delegation deserved this kind of response.

http://www.timesofisrael.com/us-officials-warn-kerry-criticism-could-jeopardize-israel-ties/


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I don't think John Kerry and the US delegation deserved this kind of response.
> 
> http://www.timesofisrael.com/us-officials-warn-kerry-criticism-could-jeopardize-israel-ties/


On the other hand, since Israel had held a one-sided truce while Hamas kept lobbing rockets, how can Kerry ask them to do it again?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Like he has a choice?


Poor Purl said:


> On the other hand, since Israel had held a one-sided truce while Hamas kept lobbing rockets, how can Kerry ask them to do it again?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> On the other hand, since Israel had held a one-sided truce while Hamas kept lobbing rockets, how can Kerry ask them to do it again?


I think it was STILL over the top. We have stood by Israel for many years, and I think it was a poor response.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO be careful criticizing your major ally. The fighting in Gaza has to stop somehow.



Knitanon said:


> Like he has a choice?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> IMHO be careful criticizing your major ally. The fighting in Gaza has to stop somehow.


Glad to see Kerry sticking up for himself. I don't think he deserved that criticism.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I feel that the support for Israel is strong. It's just that this has to end and what they're doing only makes it worse.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Glad to see Kerry sticking up for himself. I don't think he deserved that criticism.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I think it was STILL over the top. We have stood by Israel for many years, and I think it was a poor response.


You're probably right. Israel's leadership is not known for its sensitivity.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

May we all learn. We are coming into an era of diplomacy.



Poor Purl said:


> You're probably right. Israel's leadership is not known for its sensitivity.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> May we all learn. We are coming into an era of diplomacy.


I wish I could believe you.

An article on the NYTimes front page tells of ransom being paid to al Qaida groups for kidnapped Europeans. The amounts are in millions of euros, and this has been going on for more than ten years. I hope that's not the diplomacy you're talking about.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/30/world/africa/ransoming-citizens-europe-becomes-al-qaedas-patron.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&version=HpSum&module=first-column-region®ion=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

No, those are Smurfette's eyelashes or a spot on your monitor.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> But in between there are a few independent ones. The only thing we have more of than drugstores are banks.


For a brief period of time I lived in a town where the churches competed with the saloons to see which were more represented.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> We get most of our "maintenance" meds by mail, but if we need something that's short-term or a one-time prescription we get them filled locally. I use CVS, but I cannot stand them anymore. There's always a line, and when it's my turn my prescription isn't ready---even after I checked by phone. The last time I got my headache pills, they threw them in a Baggie! A Baggie!! It had the label on the outside and the pills were in the individual foil things that are hard to open. But a Baggie! My husband switched long ago to walgreen's but I don't want to go there, either.


I guess the quality of the pharmacy depends on the manager. There is enough competition in my area: 2 Shop Rite pharmacies, 3 Walgreen, 2 Rite Aid, 3 CVS, 1 Wegman's, 1 Walmart, 1 Costco, and 3 independents within a 5 mile area. If Walgreen moves its headquarters overseas to welsh out of paying taxes, they will lose my business. One plus about CVS is that they put their morals where their mission is and don't sell tobacco products.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Lol! You got me! Obviously I didn't study how to edit what I write. I studied poultry.


A real specialty. No drumsticks?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Are you still in that sarcastic mode? I don't get this.


Did spell check change it from poultrygeist?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> A real specialty. No drumsticks?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Did spell check change it from poultrygeist?


That I would have gotten.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> A real specialty. No drumsticks?


We drumsticks were part of the core curriculum. Wasn't my favorite course. Too stringy.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> I think it was STILL over the top. We have stood by Israel for many years, and I think it was a poor response.


How much have we really stood by Israel, though? Every time they have gotten shelled, or suicide bombers start exploding all over the place, the US tells Israel to hold off on retaliating. And yet, as I think it was PP who pointed out in an article she posted, the US flew halfway around the world as soon as we got attacked just once (4 attacks, one day).

The US says "wait" and "ceasefire", but can't wait herself.

As far as I understood it, Israel DID adhere to a humanitarian ceasefire, and even agreed to an extension, while Hamas continued to send missiles.

Kerry also can't say that the disarmament of Hamas is their end goal and the only way to lasting peace one minute, and demand ceasefire the next. Hamas knows that Israel would never disregard a ceasefire once agreed to, unless they are attacked. They can/may/probably do use that time to get work done on the tunnels and find ways to smuggle more weapons in. Israel, on the other hand KNOWS that Hamas will most likely NOT honor any agreed ceasefire, as they almost NEVER do. You know, history repeating itself and all...

I think Kerry and the whitehouse are overreacting by stating that a few words from inconsequential and FRUSTRATED reporters who see their people living in fear, while the world only sees the "disproportionate casualties"' can harm relations. Maybe the things shouldn't have been said, maybe they were deserved. Either way, the US needs to show some empathy and realize where they are coming from. This is only a problem if the US makes it a problem. The US could be the bigger party and say a) "sticks and stones can break my bones, but words will never hurt me," or b) "look, world, Israel is hurting. They need compassion and understanding." They can try to explain that what Israel said has an effect, and maybe they should consider what they are saying.

We are all human, we all make mistakes, we all say things we don't mean, especially when we are hurting. Israel is beyond hurting in a way that no person who was raised and spent their whole life in America can understand. Even though we have been to war and been attacked, the wars were never on our soil in any of our lifetimes (unless one of you is Methuselah) and the attacks were never a daily/weekly/monthly/yearly occurance.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

While Americans Work To Make Ends Meet; Here Are The Real Takers In One Image.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

NJG said:


> While Americans Work To Make Ends Meet; Here Are The Real Takers In One Image.


It's nothing new. Remember how last year they were complaining about the sequestration, still getting paid while doing nothing, while many MANY "lesser" government workers were out of jobs or not getting paid to work to protect them and this country, and our federal parks were closed down.

I have a philosophy for most jobs. The biggest 2 are our government and professional athletes-one should not get paid unless they are producing and showing results." I know dh would be fired from his job if he had the attitude and lack of work ethic that our government does.

 :?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not at all what I have in mind. When you keep doing the same thing for decades to no avail, I'd say it's time to try something else. Wish I had all the answers.

Right now it appears they have it so Israel looks bad either way. When they defend themselves, the opposition makes them look bad because they hide behind civilians. And they manage to break any cease fire.



Poor Purl said:


> I wish I could believe you.
> 
> An article on the NYTimes front page tells of ransom being paid to al Qaida groups for kidnapped Europeans. The amounts are in millions of euros, and this has been going on for more than ten years. I hope that's not the diplomacy you're talking about.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/30/world/africa/ransoming-citizens-europe-becomes-al-qaedas-patron.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&version=HpSum&module=first-column-region®ion=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There must be a message there.



MarilynKnits said:


> For a brief period of time I lived in a town where the churches competed with the saloons to see which were more represented.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> A real specialty. No drumsticks?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Did spell check change it from poultrygeist?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope sincerely that this will stop somehow. Constant retaliation does nothing to interrupt it. As I said, I wish had the answer.



Natureschampion said:


> How much have we really stood by Israel, though? Every time they have gotten shelled, or suicide bombers start exploding all over the place, the US tells Israel to hold off on retaliating. And yet, as I think it was PP who pointed out in an article she posted, the US flew halfway around the world as soon as we got attacked just once (4 attacks, one day).
> 
> The US says "wait" and "ceasefire", but can't wait herself.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put. I wonder what their hourly wage is.....just for when they are in session....not when they actually do something....anything.



NJG said:


> While Americans Work To Make Ends Meet; Here Are The Real Takers In One Image.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I hope sincerely that this will stop somehow. Constant retaliation does nothing to interrupt it. As I said, I wish had the answer.


You and me Both, sister.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I think it might be that the little taste you get at communion just ain't enough.



damemary said:


> There must be a message there.


MarilynKnits wrote:
For a brief period of time I lived in a town where the churches competed with the saloons to see which were more represented.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> I think it might be that the little taste you get at communion just ain't enough.
> 
> MarilynKnits wrote:
> For a brief period of time I lived in a town where the churches competed with the saloons to see which were more represented.


 :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke, you might be interested in this piece on the 2014 Australian Sheep & Wool Show. It has some good pictures:
http://www.knittersreview.com/article_event.asp?article=/review/profile/140731_a.asp


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Well put. I wonder what their hourly wage is.....just for when they are in session....not when they actually do something....anything.


I did see something about that awhile back,someone had figured it out comparing it to the minimum wage that they wouldn't raise. It was outrageous.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just guessed.



NJG said:


> I did see something about that awhile back,someone had figured it out comparing it to the minimum wage that they wouldn't raise. It was outrageous.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

NJG said:


> I did see something about that awhile back,someone had figured it out comparing it to the minimum wage that they wouldn't raise. It was outrageous.


How do we stop this? Like I have said in another post, and maybe here, this is like feudal England, we are the " serfs" and the government and corporations our lords, gentry, and royals (guess who the royals are. I can give them some helpful hints of where they can stick their scepters.), and we just have to be grateful they are "making the hard decisions" with "our best interest in mind." It all makes me sick.

What can we do, though?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> EveMCooke, you might be interested in this piece on the 2014 Australian Sheep & Wool Show. It has some good pictures:
> http://www.knittersreview.com/article_event.asp?article=/review/profile/140731_a.asp


Thanks for the link. Bendigo Sheep and Wool Show is a great event, unfortunately I have not attended as it is the other side of the continent. Bendigo Woolen Mills is a great place to buy wool or fleece, I have purchased woo ltops from them in the past, and used the tops for rug making and weaving. I like the comment about the fleece having to go offshore to be treated because we no longer have any processing enterprises here. When I lived in Tasmania we still had Patons Mills operating but they closed down and moved to New Zealand. I had a trip with the Bellerive Spinners to tour their processing plant in 1987. There were some great pictures of Merinos, I do so like sheep, even though they are stupid creatures.

Just printed out a ream of documents from the solicitors so it looks like the torment is about to end in the near future. I just have to wade through all these documents.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> How do we stop this? Like I have said in another post, and maybe here, this is like feudal England, we are the " serfs" and the government and corporations our lords, gentry, and royals (guess who the royals are. I can give them some helpful hints of where they can stick their scepters.), and we just have to be grateful they are "making the hard decisions" with "our best interest in mind." It all makes me sick.
> 
> What can we do, though?


I think it has a life (and a death) of its own.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't hurry now. Read it all and get legal advice.



EveMCooke said:


> Thanks for the link. Bendigo Sheep and Wool Show is a great event, unfortunately I have not attended as it is the other side of the continent. Bendigo Woolen Mills is a great place to buy wool or fleece, I have purchased woo ltops from them in the past, and used the tops for rug making and weaving. I like the comment about the fleece having to go offshore to be treated because we no longer have any processing enterprises here. When I lived in Tasmania we still had Patons Mills operating but they closed down and moved to New Zealand. I had a trip with the Bellerive Spinners to tour their processing plant in 1987. There were some great pictures of Merinos, I do so like sheep, even though they are stupid creatures.
> 
> Just printed out a ream of documents from the solicitors so it looks like the torment is about to end in the near future. I just have to wade through all these documents.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Thanks for the link. Bendigo Sheep and Wool Show is a great event, unfortunately I have not attended as it is the other side of the continent. Bendigo Woolen Mills is a great place to buy wool or fleece, I have purchased woo ltops from them in the past, and used the tops for rug making and weaving. I like the comment about the fleece having to go offshore to be treated because we no longer have any processing enterprises here. When I lived in Tasmania we still had Patons Mills operating but they closed down and moved to New Zealand. I had a trip with the Bellerive Spinners to tour their processing plant in 1987. There were some great pictures of Merinos, I do so like sheep, even though they are stupid creatures.
> 
> Just printed out a ream of documents from the solicitors so it looks like the torment is about to end in the near future. I just have to wade through all these documents.


The yarn-making process is fascinating (I'm sure, though I've only seen it on film). Do you follow the Secret Lives of Sheep here on KP? She makes the sheep look intelligent, and very funny.

You need to go through the legal documents very carefully. (I live with a lawyer, and he does it very very slowly.) But I hope you're about to prevail.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Just when you think she is as crazy as it gets, she comes back to prove us wrong.....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Just when you think she is as crazy as it gets, she comes back to prove us wrong.....


Ain't that the truth? And I thought Dan Quayle was dumb. I'm learnin.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Ain't that the truth? And I thought Dan Quayle was dumb. I'm learnin.


She makes looks Rick Perry look smart!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Seriously, though I am angered over this protest against immigration.
How soon they forget that this country was built on the strong backs of immigrants. 
What kind of person would show up to protest these children who are already frightened, hungry and tired? They are just children trying to save their own lives. Can you imagine walking hundreds of miles or being stuffed in a truck bed to get here? As a parent I can't imagine the courage it took to send their children on that journey, and can feel their pain for the separation of parent and child.
The fears of the 7+ year olds travelling to the unknown breaks my heart.
What is more heartbreaking is seeing adults who probably have children and grandchildren of their own screaming out their protests of these kids. In some pictures one can see the faces of those who have immigrated here themselves.
What has happened to the humanity in these people?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Seriously, though I am angered over this protest against immigration.
> How soon they forget that this country was built on the strong backs of immigrants.
> What kind of person would show up to protest these children who are already frightened, hungry and tired? They are just children trying to save their own lives. Can you imagine walking hundreds of miles or being stuffed in a truck bed to get here? As a parent I can't imagine the courage it took to send their children on that journey, and can feel their pain for the separation of parent and child.
> The fears of the 7+ year olds travelling to the unknown breaks my heart.
> ...


Don't know, it is pretty sickening. These folks also act like only the US has immigrants...speaking of disposable immigrants...
http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/qatar/nepal-workers-pay-terrible-price-in-qatar-world-cup-build-up-1.1347056
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/migrant-workers-dying-in-qatar-ahead-of-2022-world-cup-a-925397.html

It is certainly not just building for the world cup that kills these immigrants. What is wrong with people who have LOTS of money?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Here is a link I think you will enjoy. Gotta love John Stewart!

http://www.thedailyshow.cc.com/videos/zrmf57/america-s-immigration-crisis---kids--edition


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank God, this idiot is not my representative.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/07/30/1317786/-Steve-King-manages-to-attack-Obama-for-birth-control-rape-and-refugee-crisis-in-just-one-sentence?detail=email


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Love Jon Stewart

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/07/30/1317786/-Steve-King-manages-to-attack-Obama-for-birth-control-rape-and-refugee-crisis-in-just-one-sentence?detail=email


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Thank God, this idiot is not my representative.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/07/30/1317786/-Steve-King-manages-to-attack-Obama-for-birth-control-rape-and-refugee-crisis-in-just-one-sentence?detail=email


I notice the article used the word "canteloupe" toward the end. Wasn't King the guy who spoke about girls coming up from wherever, and their calves were the size of canteloupes from carrying drugs.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I notice the article used the word "canteloupe" toward the end. Wasn't King the guy who spoke about girls coming up from wherever, and their calves were the size of canteloupes from carrying drugs.


Yes, this is what he said.

Last week, King told Newsmax, For everyone whos a valedictorian, theres another 100 out there that weigh 130 pounds and theyve got calves the size of cantaloupes because theyre hauling 75 pounds of marijuana across the desert.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes, this is what he said.
> 
> Last week, King told Newsmax, For everyone whos a valedictorian, theres another 100 out there that weigh 130 pounds and theyve got calves the size of cantaloupes because theyre hauling 75 pounds of marijuana across the desert.


He's a genius, all right.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is a link I think you will enjoy. Gotta love John Stewart!
> 
> http://www.thedailyshow.cc.com/videos/zrmf57/america-s-immigration-crisis---kids--edition


Who doesn't love Jon Stewart?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> Who doesn't love Jon Stewart?


People with no sense of humor. I.e. Repugs.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> Just when you think she is as crazy as it gets, she comes back to prove us wrong.....


Where does she come UP with this stuff? It would be funny if it wasn't so scary that so many people believe and listen to her.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> Ain't that the truth? And I thought Dan Quayle was dumb. I'm learnin.


She makes dan Quayle look almost as smart as us! That's reeeeaaaaaaallly hard to do. I was a kid when he was around. I remember thinking "who is this joker?" Now I know he was here just to remind us that there are different kinds and degrees of stupidity and nonsense.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> Seriously, though I am angered over this protest against immigration.
> How soon they forget that this country was built on the strong backs of immigrants.
> What kind of person would show up to protest these children who are already frightened, hungry and tired? They are just children trying to save their own lives. Can you imagine walking hundreds of miles or being stuffed in a truck bed to get here? As a parent I can't imagine the courage it took to send their children on that journey, and can feel their pain for the separation of parent and child.
> The fears of the 7+ year olds travelling to the unknown breaks my heart.
> ...


You are preaching to the choir, sister. We have all been through this with the RWNs in the "next town over". You know, the one with a welcome sign that reads "Jesus loves you, but he loves us more and that is why we can treat you like sh*t."

Hypocrites. The lot of them. The RWNs and the people you mentioned above. They all make me sick. I remind people "imagine iff England had the same attitude when the idea of the "kindertransport" was first put in front of them. Or the people at the convents and churches who hid the frightened Jewish children. They fail to see the similarity. Children do not make the choice of where they live and what is done to them. In the wake of travesty, we must show people kindness and sympathy. That's how I feel, anyways.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> You are preaching to the choir, sister. We have all been through this with the RWNs in the "next town over". You know, the one with a welcome sign that reads "Jesus loves you, but he loves us more and that is why we can treat you like sh*t."
> 
> Hypocrites. The lot of them. The RWNs and the people you mentioned above. They all make me sick. I remind people "imagine iff England had the same attitude when the idea of the "kindertransport" was first put in front of them. Or the people at the convents and churches who hid the frightened Jewish children. They fail to see the similarity. Children do not make the choice of where they live and what is done to them. In the wake of travesty, we must show people kindness and sympathy. That's how I feel, anyways.


I agree, NC


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We all know what conservatives/Republicans are like. Its just unfortunate that they dont know it themselves. And if they do, thats just sad. Many things have been said about conservatives, Republicans, and conservatism. Most of it, of course, is bad but true. Humorists, politicians, writers, journalists, comedians, and even US Presidents have left us with many quotes that describe conservatives and Republicans. Heres our updated collection with the 45 best quotes about Republicans. If youre a liberal, these are well worth book marking. If youre a conservative, the truth hurts, doesnt it?

1. Todays so-called conservatives dont even know what the word means. They think Ive turned liberal because I believe a woman has a right to an abortion. Thats a decision thats up to the pregnant woman, not up to the pope or some do-gooders or the Religious Right. Its not a conservative issue at all.
~Barry Goldwater

2. I cannot help fearing that men may reach a point where they look on every new theory as a danger, every innovation as a toilsome trouble, every social advance as a first step toward revolution, and that they may absolutely refuse to move at all.
~Alexis de Tocqueville

3. Conservatism is the blind and fear-filled worship of dead radicals.
~Mark Twain

4. Conservatism discards Prescription, shrinks from Principle, disavows Progress; having rejected all respect for antiquity, it offers no redress for the present, and makes no preparation for the future.
~Benjamin Disraeli

5. Have you ever wondered why Republicans are so interested in encouraging people to volunteer in their communities? Its because volunteers work for no pay. Republicans have been trying to get people to work for no pay for a long time.
~George Carlin

6. Republicans approve of the American farmer, but they are willing to help him go broke. They stand four-square for the American homebut not for housing. They are strong for laborbut they are stronger for restricting labors rights. They favor minimum wagethe smaller the minimum wage the better. They endorse educational opportunity for allbut they wont spend money for teachers or for schools. They think modern medical care and hospitals are finefor people who can afford them. They consider electrical power a great blessingbut only when the private power companies get their rake-off. They think American standard of living is a fine thingso long as it doesnt spread to all the people. And they admire of Government of the United States so much that they would like to buy it.
~Harry S. Truman

7. Republicans are men of narrow vision, who are afraid of the future.
~Jimmy Carter

8. Latins for Republicans  its like roaches for Raid.
~John Leguizamo

9. A conservative is a man with two perfectly good legs who, however, has never learned to walk forward.
~Franklin D. Roosevelt

10. A conservative is a man who just sits and thinks, mostly sits.
~Woodrow Wilson

11. I like that about the Republicans; the evidence does not faze them, they are not bothered at all by the facts.
~Bill Clinton

12. A conservative is someone who makes no changes and consults his grandmother when in doubt.
~Woodrow Wilson

13. A Conservative Government is an organized hypocrisy.
~Benjamin Disraeli

14. A Conservative is a fellow who is standing athwart history yelling Stop!.
~William F. Buckley, Jr.

15. Although it is not true that all conservatives are stupid people, it is true that most stupid people are conservative.
~John Stuart Mill

16. Even as someone whos labeled a conservative  Im a Republican, Im black, Im heading up this organization in the Reagan administration  I can say that conservatives dont exactly break their necks to tell blacks that theyre welcome.
~Clarence Thomas

17. In the United States I have always believed that there was a big difference between Conservative and stupid. Boy is it getting harder to prove that one by the minute.
~Rick Mercer

18. The modern conservative is engaged in one of mans oldest exercises in moral philosophy; that is, the search for a superior moral justification for selfishness.
~John Kenneth Galbraith

19. When a nations young men are conservative, its funeral bell is already rung.
~Henry Ward Beecher

20. I wonder how many times you have to be hit on the head before you find out whos hitting you? Its about time that the people of America realized what the Republicans have been doing to them.
~Harry Truman

21. In this world of sin and sorrow there is always something to be thankful for; as for me, I rejoice that I am not a Republican.
~H. L. Mencken

22. A conservative is one who admires radicals centuries after theyre dead.
~Leo Rosten

23. Conservatives define themselves in terms of what they oppose.
~George Will

24. The Republicans are looking after the financial interests of the wealthiest individuals in this country.
~Edward Kennedy

25. Liberalism is trust of the people tempered by prudence. Conservatism is distrust of the people tempered by fear.
~William E. Gladstone

26. Republicans dont like people who talk about depressions. You can hardly blame them for that. You remember the old saying: Dont talk about rope in the house where somebody has been hanged.
~Harry Truman

27. You have to have been a Republican to know how good it is to be a Democrat.
~Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis

28. Brains, you know, are suspect in the Republican Party.
~Walter J. Lippmann

29. Herbert Hoover once ran on the slogan, Two cars in every garage. Apparently, the Republican candidate this year is running on the slogan, Two families in every garage.
~Harry Truman

30. Suppose you were an idiot. And suppose you were a Republican. But I repeat myself.
~Harry Truman

31. Democrats legislate; Republicans investigate.
~Lyndon Johnson

32. A gathering of Democrats is more sweaty, disorderly, offhand, and rowdy than a gathering of Republicans; it is also likely to be more cheerful, imaginative, tolerant of dissent, and skillful at the game of give-and-take. A gathering of Republicans is more respectable, sober, purposeful, and businesslike than a gathering of Democrats; it is also likely to be more self-righteous, pompous, cut-and-dried, and just plain boring.
~Clinton Rossiter

33. The Democrats are the party that says government will make you smarter, taller, richer, and remove the crabgrass on your lawn. The Republicans are the party that says government doesnt work and then get elected and prove it.
~P.J. ORourke

34. Republicans and nerds have so much in common  they both live in fantasy worlds and have no idea how to relate to women.
~Stephen Colbert

35. Democrats work to help people who need help. That other party, they work for people who dont need help. Thats all there is to it.
~Harry S. Truman

36. The Republicans believe in the minimum wage  the more the minimum, the better.
~Harry Truman

37. They (Republicans) blame the low income women for ruining the country because they are staying home with their children and not going out to work. They (Republicans) blame the middle income women for ruining the country because they go out to work and do not stay home to take care of their children.
~Ann Richards

38. The Republicans are looking after the financial interests of the wealthiest individuals in this country.
~Edward Kennedy

39. I wonder if its possible to be a Republican and a Christian at the same time.
~Hillary Clinton

40. Mr. Nixon has, in the last seven days, called me an economic ignoramus, a Pied Piper, and all the rest. Ive just confined myself to calling him a Republican. But he says that is getting low.
~John F. Kennedy

41. Let me warn you and let me warn the Nation against the smooth evasion which says, Of course we believe all these things; we believe in social security; we believe in work for the unemployed; we believe in saving homes. Cross our hearts and hope to die, we believe in all these things; but we do not like the way the present Administration is doing them. Just turn them over to us. We will do all of them- we will do more of them we will do them better; and, most important of all, the doing of them will not cost anybody anything.

But, my friends, these evaders are banking too heavily on the shortness of our memories. No one will forget that they had their golden opportunitytwelve long years of it.

Remember, too, that the first essential of doing a job well is to want to see the job done. Make no mistake about this: the Republican leadership today is not against the way we have done the job. The Republican leadership is against the jobs being done.
~Franklin Roosevelt

42. Its been the same story ever since I can remember, ever since Wilson  the Republicans dont do a thing for the little man.
~John Updike

43. Must be nice to be a Republican senator sometimes, because you get the fun of breaking sh*t and the joy of complaining the sh*t you just broke doesnt work.
~Jon Stewart

44. Republicans say that sex is bad, because with them it always is. It is!Im sorry, but theyre just doughy, asexual, wonky, white people, and if you had to have sex with them it would be over in an excruciating three minutes. Its just,  and from the headlines of the past year I gather the only sex theyre really good at, is gay sex. Really.
~Bill Maher

45. It is Liberalism, whether people like it or not, that has animated all the years of my life. What on Earth did conservatism ever accomplish for our country?
~Charles Kuralt

The typical conservative is one who opposes all progress. They are paranoid, enjoy using fear to control others, and in most cases have no clue what they are talking about. They hate facts, hate government, and do not believe in contributing to society. Conservatives cling to the failed policies and traditions of the past and are willing to use the threat of violence at times to return to them. Many of these quotes were meant to be funny, but it turns out the humorous quotes were quite accurate. The rest of the quotes were just bluntly truthful. In the spirit of this list, however, Id like to add a quote of my own that describes todays conservatives to a tee.

Conservatives remind me of Yosemite Sam, Wile E. Coyote, and Elmer Fudd. They bring the guns, the stupidity, and of course, the failure.

Sorry conservatives, it had to be said.
Author: Stephen D. Foster Jr.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Saved the best for last?



BrattyPatty said:


> 16. Even as someone whos labeled a conservative  Im a Republican, Im black, Im heading up this organization in the Reagan administration  I can say that conservatives dont exactly break their necks to tell blacks that theyre welcome.
> ~Clarence Thomas
> 
> 1
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Saved the best for last?


hee hee!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Really "Brilliant" Not!


Much better than what I read in D&P. My post is truthful.
Are you lost, joey?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is a link I think you will enjoy. Gotta love John Stewart!
> 
> http://www.thedailyshow.cc.com/videos/zrmf57/america-s-immigration-crisis---kids--edition


That sho' wasn't the Jolly Green Giant at the end! Thanks, Patty.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> We all know what conservatives/Republicans are like. Its just unfortunate that they dont know it themselves. And if they do, thats just sad. Many things have been said about conservatives, Republicans, and conservatism. Most of it, of course, is bad but true. Humorists, politicians, writers, journalists, comedians, and even US Presidents have left us with many quotes that describe conservatives and Republicans. Heres our updated collection with the 45 best quotes about Republicans. If youre a liberal, these are well worth book marking. If youre a conservative, the truth hurts, doesnt it?
> 
> 1. Todays so-called conservatives dont even know what the word means. They think Ive turned liberal because I believe a woman has a right to an abortion. Thats a decision thats up to the pregnant woman, not up to the pope or some do-gooders or the Religious Right. Its not a conservative issue at all.
> ~Barry Goldwater
> ...


Thanks for posting this, brattypatty! I just send it to some ladies in my life who I know will appreciate it.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> She makes dan Quayle look almost as smart as us! That's reeeeaaaaaaallly hard to do. I was a kid when he was around. I remember thinking "who is this joker?" Now I know he was here just to remind us that there are different kinds and degrees of stupidity and nonsense.


And then there was George - - - -


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> hee hee!


You tell it like it is, Patty and I love it!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> You tell it like it is, Patty and I love it!


Cheeks!!!! :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> We all know what conservatives/Republicans are like. Its just unfortunate that they dont know it themselves. And if they do, thats just sad. Many things have been said about conservatives, Republicans, and conservatism. Most of it, of course, is bad but true. Humorists, politicians, writers, journalists, comedians, and even US Presidents have left us with many quotes that describe conservatives and Republicans. Heres our updated collection with the 45 best quotes about Republicans. If youre a liberal, these are well worth book marking. If youre a conservative, the truth hurts, doesnt it?
> 
> 11. I like that about the Republicans; the evidence does not faze them, they are not bothered at all by the facts.
> ~Bill Clinton
> ...


A wonderful list, with some funny stuff even by a couple of conservatives. But the two above reminded me of what it's like here and now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Really "Brilliant" Not!


Like you're equipped to make that judgment. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And then there was George - - - -


for whom they broke the mold.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not sure a rock would make either of them look smart.



BrattyPatty said:


> She makes looks Rick Perry look smart!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So good to hear you say this. I've been going crazy with the anti-anybody who isn't white and Republican.

We're just possibly going under 100 degrees for the first time since beginning of July. (still only 98 degrees.) Does anyone with a brain in their head think this is a good time to pay thousands of dollars to a stranger to take your child across the border?



BrattyPatty said:


> Seriously, though I am angered over this protest against immigration.
> How soon they forget that this country was built on the strong backs of immigrants.
> What kind of person would show up to protest these children who are already frightened, hungry and tired? They are just children trying to save their own lives. Can you imagine walking hundreds of miles or being stuffed in a truck bed to get here? As a parent I can't imagine the courage it took to send their children on that journey, and can feel their pain for the separation of parent and child.
> The fears of the 7+ year olds travelling to the unknown breaks my heart.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Guess.



Knitanon said:


> Who doesn't love Jon Stewart?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> People with no sense of humor. I.e. Repugs.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> You are preaching to the choir, sister. We have all been through this with the RWNs in the "next town over". You know, the one with a welcome sign that reads "Jesus loves you, but he loves us more and that is why we can treat you like sh*t."
> 
> Hypocrites. The lot of them. The RWNs and the people you mentioned above. They all make me sick. I remind people "imagine iff England had the same attitude when the idea of the "kindertransport" was first put in front of them. Or the people at the convents and churches who hid the frightened Jewish children. They fail to see the similarity. Children do not make the choice of where they live and what is done to them. In the wake of travesty, we must show people kindness and sympathy. That's how I feel, anyways.


No argument here....even though I'm old and grey, until I get to the salon.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I read every word and consider them some of the best I ever read. Thanks Patty. So glad you're back.



BrattyPatty said:


> We all know what conservatives/Republicans are like. Its just unfortunate that they dont know it themselves. And if they do, thats just sad. Many things have been said about conservatives, Republicans, and conservatism. Most of it, of course, is bad but true. Humorists, politicians, writers, journalists, comedians, and even US Presidents have left us with many quotes that describe conservatives and Republicans. Heres our updated collection with the 45 best quotes about Republicans. If youre a liberal, these are well worth book marking. If youre a conservative, the truth hurts, doesnt it?
> 
> 1. Todays so-called conservatives dont even know what the word means. They think Ive turned liberal because I believe a woman has a right to an abortion. Thats a decision thats up to the pregnant woman, not up to the pope or some do-gooders or the Religious Right. Its not a conservative issue at all.
> ~Barry Goldwater
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Send it to some who won't appreciate it. I am. Me bad.



Natureschampion said:


> Thanks for posting this, brattypatty! I just send it to some ladies in my life who I know will appreciate it.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The Repubs do seem to have a lock on stupid. At least it makes it easy to know where to look for it.



MarilynKnits said:


> And then there was George - - - -


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Like you're equipped to make that judgment. :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Bazinga.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> Send it to some who won't appreciate it. I am. Me bad.
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Yes you are, but that's one of the many things I love about you, dame. I can be, too, I just need time to catch up...

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Bazinga.


That's what I was going to say! Did you see what I said about cheecky blighter being Sheldon (just bc of bringing "the gang" together)? That was for you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're catching on indeed. Welcome again.



Natureschampion said:


> That's what I was going to say! Did you see what I said about cheecky blighter being Sheldon (just bc of bringing "the gang" together)? That was for you.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> You're catching on indeed. Welcome again.


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> Send it to some who won't appreciate it. I am. Me bad.
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


You cute.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Yay Massachusetts, abortion protesters are not counselors. Keep them away from women's healthcare clinics.

http://www.prochoicemass.org/media/press/20140730.shtml


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> BrattyPatty, I thought you might like this description of a Democrat.
> 
> Subject: A Democrat's Confession
> _ - I voted Democrat because I love the fact that I can now marry whatever I want. I've decided to marry my horse.
> ...


The one on D&P was much more clever than this one.
Keep trying, joey.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> BrattyPatty, I thought you might like this description of a Democrat.
> 
> Subject: A Democrat's Confession
> _ - I voted Democrat because I love the fact that I can now marry whatever I want. I've decided to marry my horse.
> ...


I voted republican because I want to tell the minority who they can marry.

I voted republican because I want the big oil companies to receive subsidies and pay less taxes.

I voted republican because I want to give all the tax breaks to the most wealthy people, so that the rest of us have to pay more to make up the difference.

I voted republican because I love to say offensive things to minorities, and be disrespectful.

I voted republican because I believed all the lies told about Iraq and because I wanted Al_Qeada to be able to get into Iraq.

I voted Republican because I want everyone to own a gun and people should fear for their life every time they walk out their front door, and should fear for their children's lives every day they send them to school.

I voted Republican because I don't want to believe those scientists. They may be educated and have lots of knowledge, but I know more than they do without an education.

I voted republican because I want smaller government, but I also want the government to regulate women's vaginas and make decisions for them. You know they are not capable of making decisions themselves.

I voted republican because I want to give lots of tax cuts to all the corporations. If a large corporation pays NO taxes, that is ok. If a large corporation joins a corporation over seas to avoid paying taxes, that is ok. The middle class will just have to pay a little more, because someone has to pay.

I voted republican because I want the supreme court judges, especially those catholic ones, to be able to make decisions with their faith in mind, rather than following the law. I also want more judges like them, even though there is suppose to be separation of church and state.

I voted republican because my head is so firmly planted up my rectum that it is unlikely that I'll ever have another point of view. My point of view is the same as the republican point of view has been for the last 100 years and there is no reason to change, even though the world has changed.

A republican is a person who will stop a woman from having an abortion, but then not care at all for that baby once it is born.

The problem with conservatism is they are people who will vote against their own self interest. I like social security and Medicare, but I don't care about those that come after me. I want to take it away from them. I don't believe in climate change and don't care what kind of a world I leave for my grand children. Even though one of my grand children may turn out to be gay, I want o discriminate against them.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

NJG said:


> I voted republican because I want to tell the minority who they can marry.
> 
> I voted republican because I want the big oil companies to receive subsidies and pay less taxes.
> 
> ...


I like this one better. It is actually TRUE, and it makes more sense.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> I voted republican because I want to tell the minority who they can marry.
> 
> I voted republican because I want the big oil companies to receive subsidies and pay less taxes.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Take a bow, NJG!!!!!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Patty, the best quote about the republicans was:


The Republicans are the party that says government doesnt work and then get elected and prove it.
~P.J. ORourke

It fits them so perfectly, especially now.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Marilyn. I like you too.



MarilynKnits said:


> You cute.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You'll notice that the republican list is funnier and much more clever. I filled out my ballot today, and I'm hearing James Brown.....I feel good!



NJG said:


> I voted republican because I want to tell the minority who they can marry.
> 
> I voted republican because I want the big oil companies to receive subsidies and pay less taxes.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ta da!!!!!



Natureschampion said:


> I like this one better. It is actually TRUE, and it makes more sense.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> BrattyPatty, I thought you might like this description of a Democrat.


Joey, whoever wrote this has no imagination, no wit, really no brains at all. You didn't get the point of Patty's post, did you?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yay Massachusetts, abortion protesters are not counselors. Keep them away from women's healthcare clinics.
> 
> http://www.prochoicemass.org/media/press/20140730.shtml


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> I voted republican because I want to tell the minority who they can marry.
> 
> I voted republican because I want the big oil companies to receive subsidies and pay less taxes.
> 
> ...


This is terrific, Norma. Did you write it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Patty, the best quote about the republicans was:
> 
> The Republicans are the party that says government doesnt work and then get elected and prove it.
> ~P.J. ORourke
> ...


P.J. O'Rourke is a Republican (or was, the last time I heard him). So was Wm. F. Buckley, who's also on Patty's list.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Joey, whoever wrote this has no imagination, no wit, really no brains at all. You didn't get the point of Patty's post, did you?


Yah, I got so bored after the first few "thoughts", I lost patience and had to go do something else. Good for you for reading enough to realize that. I just thought whoever wrote it was lost. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This is terrific, Norma. Did you write it?


Yes, I did. There are so many choices so it is pretty easy to do. After reading it over, there are so many more ideas.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo! Keep working. I want to read it all.



NJG said:


> Yes, I did. There are so many choices so it is pretty easy to do. After reading it over, there are so many more ideas.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

NJG said:


> Yes, I did. There are so many choices so it is pretty easy to do. After reading it over, there are so many more ideas.


I think you should publish it. Seriously. I think a LOT of people would appreciate what you have said and have to say on the subject.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> Bravo! Keep working. I want to read it all.


Hear! Hear!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes, I did. There are so many choices so it is pretty easy to do. After reading it over, there are so many more ideas.


WOW! Good job, NJG!


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

NJG said:


> Yes, I did. There are so many choices so it is pretty easy to do. After reading it over, there are so many more ideas.


You summed up the top choices quite well.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I found this irresistible.

*Homophobic Paranoia In Utah*

Who would have ever thought that something like this could happen in all American Mormon land?

Paul Rolly: Blogger fired from language school over homophonia

Homophones, as any English grammarian can tell you, are words that sound the same but have different meanings and often different spellings  such as be and bee, through and threw, which and witch, their and there.
This concept is taught early on to foreign students learning English because it can be confusing to someone whose native language does not have that feature.

But when the social-media specialist for a private Provo-based English language learning center wrote a blog explaining homophones, he was let go for creating the perception that the school promoted a gay agenda.

Tim Torkildson says after he wrote the blog on the website of his employer, Nomen Global Language Center, his boss and Nomen owner Clarke Woodger, called him into his office and told him he was fired.

As Torkildson tells it, Woodger said he could not trust him and that the blog about homophones was the last straw.

"Now our school is going to be associated with homosexuality," Woodger complained, according to Torkildson, who posted the exchange on his Facebook page.

Perhaps I have missed something. Are there some cool new designer smartphones that specialize in the transmission of gay gossip? If there are I simply must have one at once!
Otherwise this is complete and utter bullshit.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/08/01/1318397/-Homophobic-Paranoia-In-Utah?detail=email#


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> I found this irresistible.
> 
> *Homophobic Paranoia In Utah*
> 
> ...


Holy shnikies! That's sick. Yuck. Please excuse me while I go gargle to get this disgusting taste out of my mouth. I don't know if my all natural mouthwash is enough, though.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

My question--How can an owner of a global language center be so ignorant? And even after reading it, before you make a complete fool of yourself, wouldn't you use the dictionary first? Silly me, I am assuming he is smart enough to use a dictionary.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Has anyone checked in on the Walgreen's forum. I did and WindingRoad is there so I am out. She doesn't make a lot of sense so i must leave.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

NJG said:


> My question--How can an owner of a global language center be so ignorant? And even after reading it, before you make a complete fool of yourself, wouldn't you use the dictionary first? Silly me, I am assuming he is smart enough to use a dictionary.


There is no room for intelligence and common sense in a brain filled with such hatred and ignorance, IMO.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh, no kidding, wasn't that the funniest thing?
and then let's see if I can find the positive UTAH story I heard this week.



Poor Purl said:


> I found this irresistible.
> 
> *Homophobic Paranoia In Utah*
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

So, of course, the Feds are holding up the implementation of this law. It sure could be the forerunner of equitable treatment for the immigrants who are already here, though.

http://www.nationaljournal.com/next-economy/america-360/was-utah-s-much-heralded-immigration-law-all-it-promised-20140416

Instate tuition rates, driver's licenses, and a 2 year work permit...if only the feds could see their way clear to OK it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> My question--How can an owner of a global language center be so ignorant? And even after reading it, before you make a complete fool of yourself, wouldn't you use the dictionary first? Silly me, I am assuming he is smart enough to use a dictionary.


You answered your own question. Amazing how much power ignorance can exert.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd laugh, but stupidity isn't funny. This is what happens when you dumb down education for too long.



Poor Purl said:


> I found this irresistible.
> 
> *Homophobic Paranoia In Utah*
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it here on KP? I'm not familiar with it.



NJG said:


> Has anyone checked in on the Walgreen's forum. I did and WindingRoad is there so I am out. She doesn't make a lot of sense so i must leave.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Want to bet most of them agree on 80% of this, but everyone's too busy with political posturing to notice?



Knitanon said:


> So, of course, the Feds are holding up the implementation of this law. It sure could be the forerunner of equitable treatment for the immigrants who are already here, though.
> 
> http://www.nationaljournal.com/next-economy/america-360/was-utah-s-much-heralded-immigration-law-all-it-promised-20140416
> 
> Instate tuition rates, driver's licenses, and a 2 year work permit...if only the feds could see their way clear to OK it.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

If you are really interested, now that you know winding road is there you could check her and follow her list, right?


damemary said:


> Is it here on KP? I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Bureaucrazy!


damemary said:


> Want to bet most of them agree on 80% of this, but everyone's too busy with political posturing to notice?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> P.J. O'Rourke is a Republican (or was, the last time I heard him). So was Wm. F. Buckley, who's also on Patty's list.


Bill Buckley may have been the last Republican to display a wicked sense of humor. Or any kind of sense of humor.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:
 

> I found this irresistible.
> 
> *Homophobic Paranoia In Utah*
> 
> ...


Some of the comments on the link are hilarious, but the best one is about homogenized milk.

Are these administrators homo sapiens? They had better watch out!


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Great line, Marilyn.



MarilynKnits said:


> Some of the comments on the link are hilarious, but the best one is about homogenized milk.
> 
> Are these administrators homo sapiens? They had better watch out!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Is it here on KP? I'm not familiar with it.


Yes just do a search for Walgreen's.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Some of the comments on the link are hilarious, but the best one is about homogenized milk.
> 
> Are these administrators homo sapiens? They had better watch out!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:

Do they think "homogenized" means "having homosexual genes"


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Do they think "homogenized" means "having homosexual genes"


Who knows their reasoning? Maybe they think it comes from homosexual cows.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Who knows their reasoning? Maybe they think it comes from homosexual cows.


You mean it doesn't?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll try to catch up tonight. I decided WOW is not worth my time.



Knitanon said:


> If you are really interested, now that you know winding road is there you could check her and follow her list, right?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Bill Buckley may have been the last Republican to display a wicked sense of humor. Or any kind of sense of humor.


Or any sense at all?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Do they think "homogenized" means "having homosexual genes"


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'll try to catch up tonight. I decided WOW is not worth my time.


It has its ups and downs for sure.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> ?


No question about it. It pretty much matches a story I was just reading in the DailyKOS. 
NOM is doing fundraising based on the idea that if one thing is different than another (chairs, for example) they cannot be classified as the same thing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It brings tears to my eyes.



Poor Purl said:


> ?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> It brings tears to my eyes.


It should. To see what this country's come to thanks to those 5 men who have no common sense.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Only 5 men have no common sense? Recount, please.



Poor Purl said:


> It should. To see what this country's come to thanks to those 5 men who have no common sense.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

damemary said:


> Only 5 men have no common sense? Recount, please.


LOL, we have seen the foolishness for almost fifteen years now. 
Grrrrr.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I meant that there are many more men (and women, for that matter, who have no common sense. Common sense is most uncommon. IMHO



Knitanon said:


> LOL, we have seen the foolishness for almost fifteen years now.
> Grrrrr.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

damemary said:


> I meant that there are many more men (and women, for that matter, who have no common sense. Common sense is most uncommon. IMHO


Yes, you are correct, of course. 
And I am not sure that the USSC is even required to have common sense. It would be nice though.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Oh, you wax and wane don't you? Didn't I see a response from you thanking me just a couple of days ago? Shut up.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, did I tell you to shut up? Just in case, shut up.


It is not the same person. He must invade her computer. There are two completely different people. It is sad for her as she is a nice person if this is the brother - he should be ashamed. I would recommend she change her avatar and not let him or whoever it is use the computer.

Why don't whoever you are take a long walk off of a short pier.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is not the same person. He must invade her computer. There are two completely different people. It is sad for her as she is a nice person if this is the brother - he should be ashamed. I would recommend she change her avatar and not let him or whoever it is use the computer.
> 
> Why don't whoever you are take a long walk off of a short pier.


I know that it looks like a very different person. But you could ask her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Only 5 men have no common sense? Recount, please.


Roberts, Scalia, Thomas, Kennedy, and the last one, little Scalia - right, Alito.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Roberts, Scalia, Thomas, Kennedy, and the last one, little Scalia - right, Alito.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What the h___ is going on? A full explanation should be forthcoming immediately.



Designer1234 said:


> It is not the same person. He must invade her computer. There are two completely different people. It is sad for her as she is a nice person if this is the brother - he should be ashamed. I would recommend she change her avatar and not let him or whoever it is use the computer.
> 
> Why don't whoever you are take a long walk off of a short pier.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I intend to ask for a full explanation.



Poor Purl said:


> I know that it looks like a very different person. But you could ask her.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Chris Christie? Ted Cruz? Gov. Perry? Take it from here.



Poor Purl said:


> Roberts, Scalia, Thomas, Kennedy, and the last one, little Scalia - right, Alito.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

How long ago did Wombat write the quoted post from Shirley? If it is a long time ago, why is it being brought up now?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Chris Christie? Ted Cruz? Gov. Perry? Take it from here.


All it took was those five. The others? Fuhgeddaboutit.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> How long ago did Wombat write the quoted post from Shirley? If it is a long time ago, why is it being brought up now?


I don't know. I think it was right before W left DnP. You'd have to ask Shirley why she posted it. It still poses a mystery.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't know. I think it was right before W left DnP. You'd have to ask Shirley why she posted it. It still poses a mystery.


Maybe Shirley will answer tomorrow. I hate to see old crap brought up gratuitously.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Armisten said:


> This thread is FILLED TO TO HILT with Christian discussion... but the Jews need to be thrown out evidently.
> 
> Soloweygirl is uncomfortable with too many Jews around her it seems, afraid she might get cooties or something?
> 
> Remind me again why is it we're being "unfair" when it's pointed out that the D&P conservatives are xenophobic and bigoted?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

[quote =Wombatnomore]Oh, you wax and wane don't you? Didn't I see a response from you thanking me just a couple of days ago? Shut up.

Oh, and by the way, did I tell you to shut up? Just in case, shut up.[/quote]



Designer1234 said:


> It is not the same person. He must invade her computer. There are two completely different people. It is sad for her as she is a nice person if this is the brother - he should be ashamed. I would recommend she change her avatar and not let him or whoever it is use the computer.
> 
> Why don't whoever you are take a long walk off of a short pier.


My above post was to Poor Purl. Poor Purl dealt with me for that and I have since apologised. The link is below.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272803-4.html#5676213

I'm starting to think that perhaps I'm being set up here. Tell me that I'm mistaken? And again, for the record, I am NOT two different people. And I think it's unfair that this gets raised again and again.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> How long ago did Wombat write the quoted post from Shirley? If it is a long time ago, why is it being brought up now?


I provided the link above and yes, I would also like to know why it's being bought up now.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> How long ago did Wombat write the quoted post from Shirley? If it is a long time ago, why is it being brought up now?


Does accountability have a time limit, SQM?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I know that it looks like a very different person. But you could ask her.


I hope the real, nice Wombat password protects her computer first of all. And I sincerely hope the changeling in her home is not abusing her in any way. It is enough of a psychological abuse to steal her identity to spew nastiness in her name and besmirch her reputation.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't know. I think it was right before W left DnP. You'd have to ask Shirley why she posted it. It still poses a mystery.


It was 3 weeks ago, maybe this is the first time that Designer has reviewed LoLL in that time.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is not the same person. He must invade her computer.
> --------------------------------------
> LATER IN THE DAY: I was incorrect that this was a recent post. I have posted about it a few minutes ago.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> How long ago did Wombat write the quoted post from Shirley? If it is a long time ago, why is it being brought up now?


==================

I just posted my answer. I was incorrect.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just a question. I thought you and wombat are on different continents. How did you manage to meet for breakfast? Skype?



SQM said:


> What a wonderful compilation! So Wombat can show a nasty side. That still does not prove she is two people. I read my own posts and I would not be writing them now. Maybe Wombat got tired of the nastiness also. Maybe she quit drinking. Maybe she upped her meds. Maybe she reflected. Maybe she tired of being nasty. Who knows and who cares? I know that I had breakfast with Wombat and she was great. Anyway why is it so important that we see eye to eye?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I know many people have been outed here. Personal information like real names. However I have never seen anyone else outed for such vile, criminal behavior. What are you trying to compare????????



SQM said:


> Who else has been outed here?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Agreed.

If you wish to excuse this behavior, do so at your own risk. Just know that someone has gone to great lengths to warn you.



cookiequeen said:


> In my opinion, Sharky was scary in a different way. He was a right-wing, militaristic, gun-toting idiot while this reeks more of something dark.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not a convincing response. No cigar.



Wombatnomore said:


> Lisa's drinking again. You know, one can tell whether a person is drinking by the way they write, just as one can tell whether a person is male or female. Fascinating.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Accusing your accuser, but having no factual response. Nothing here.



Wombatnomore said:


> Have another drink Lisa.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> My above post was to Poor Purl. Poor Purl dealt with me for that and I have since apologised. The link is below.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272803-4.html#5676213
> 
> I'm starting to think that perhaps I'm being set up here. Tell me that I'm mistaken? And again, for the record, I am NOT two different people. And I think it's unfair that this gets raised again and again.


*Wombat: I apologise and take full responsibility . I made a mistake and I feel badly about it .  I went back 2 or 3 weeks before and just went back to the beginning where I found it. I am not trying in any way to set you up. Ladies, SQM was correct-- I was incorrect*.

This post was included in July -- near the first of #7.

Wombat -- Once again, I am sorry.

I think I will pull away for awhile. I have just got too much going on in my life- and I would never do something like this deliberately.

I like you very much, and when I read it I thought it was here. Shirley


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No, I look at facts as presented. You obviously have confused me with someone else. No litany of quotes from me.



Wombatnomore said:


> You're doing an incredibly good job at ignoring it all aren't you?
> 
> Your usual litany of quotes is what is creepy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lest we forget? Forget and welcome with open arms the snake into our midst? I'm open-minded if a person is an innocent dupe. I am not convinced.



SQM said:


> How long ago did Wombat write the quoted post from Shirley? If it is a long time ago, why is it being brought up now?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Agreed.
> 
> If you wish to excuse this behavior, do so at your own risk. Just know that someone has gone to great lengths to warn you.


Dame & Cookie -- It was my mistake. Please read my post. I apologize .

I have no idea what is going on, I do know that I posted something that was said in July in error.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you saying you are a single person commenting in civil and biting manners? You are certainly welcome to post as you wish. Nice one minute. Something to apologize for the next. I prefer more consistency in my friends.



Wombatnomore said:


> My above post was to Poor Purl. Poor Purl dealt with me for that and I have since apologised. The link is below.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272803-4.html#5676213
> 
> I'm starting to think that perhaps I'm being set up here. Tell me that I'm mistaken? And again, for the record, I am NOT two different people. And I think it's unfair that this gets raised again and again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Does accountability have a time limit, SQM?


 :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And, if this is true, she is an enabler.



MarilynKnits said:


> I hope the real, nice Wombat password protects her computer first of all. And I sincerely hope the changeling in her home is not abusing her in any way. It is enough of a psychological abuse to steal her identity to spew nastiness in her name and besmirch her reputation.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO three weeks is not beyond the statute of limitations.



Designer1234 said:


> ==================
> 
> I just posted my answer. I was incorrect.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I understand what happened. My DGD would say it is the universe reminding us of something we should not forget.



Designer1234 said:


> Dame & Cookie -- It was my mistake. Please read my post. I apologize .
> 
> I have no idea what is going on, I do know that I posted something that was said in July in error.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> It was 3 weeks ago, maybe this is the first time that Designer has reviewed LoLL in that time.


I am not sure how it happened. I implied it was yesterday and was wrong, whatever the reason. I did read LOLL but thought I was reading yesterday's post. It was the first half of July, not that long ago. Oh well.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I know many people have been outed here. Personal information like real names. However I have never seen anyone else outed for such vile, criminal behavior. What are you trying to compare????????


damemary, if I am guilty of "such vile, criminal behaviour" then I would think I'd have been suspended/banned from KP long ago. But guess what? I'm still here.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> damemary, if I am guilty of "such vile, criminal behaviour" then I would think I'd have been suspended/banned from KP long ago. But guess what? I'm still here.


You would think, but that's not how Admin works things. For one, someone would have to report you, and I don't think anyone ever has. For another, he (admin) would have to agree that it was bad enough for a suspension.

I think admin runs several boards and doesn't have the time or the interest to read all the messages here.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

For all of the claims that people have read, studied, and understand psychology I just cannot understand some reactions. 

Can people really think that the way to deal with bullies is to sit back and let them batter people while not saying a word?
Silence is acquiescence. 
Now that I have that off my chest...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You would think, but that's not how Admin works things. For one, someone would have to report you, and I don't think anyone ever has. For another, he (admin) would have to agree that it was bad enough for a suspension.
> 
> I think admin runs several boards and doesn't have the time or the interest to read all the messages here.


I think that if my behaviour was "vile" and "criminal" I would surely have been reported.

Clearly, I'll carry this monkey on my back until the day I die. So be it.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I think that if my behaviour was "vile" and "criminal" I would surely have been reported.
> 
> Clearly, I'll carry this monkey on my back until the day I die. So be it.


1. you would only be reported on KP if you perpetrated the behavior on KP
2. I don't know about the rest of you life, but honestly please, did you not expect repercussions for the nastiness you spewed to and at DameMary and PoorPurl?
3. If someone says something particularly reprehensible to you do you forget it in three or four months or does it stick with you?

I honestly don't have much interest in you outside the little "walls" we share on KP, but don't you see how the way you act and react burns a few butts?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> For all of the claims that people have read, studied, and understand psychology I just cannot understand some reactions.
> 
> Can people really think that the way to deal with bullies is to sit back and let them batter people while not saying a word?
> Silence is acquiescence.
> Now that I have that off my chest...


But something can be done and said without you hearing it. Just bc you don't hear it, doesn't make it "silent."

How much do you know about psychology? Just bc you would like people to react a certain way, doesn't mean the recipient does. Some think that personal feelings should remain private. Some people try to consider the feelings of the hurt party before trying to make a public outcry and act towards the benefit of that person.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> But something can be done and said without you hearing it. Just bc you don't hear it, doesn't make it "silent."
> 
> How much do you know about psychology? Just bc you would like people to react a certain way, doesn't mean the recipient does. Some think that personal feelings should remain private. Some people try to consider the feelings of the hurt party before trying to make a public outcry and act towards the benefit of that person.


Whatever.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> 1. you would only be reported on KP if you perpetrated the behavior on KP
> 2. I don't know about the rest of you life, but honestly please, did you not expect repercussions for the nastiness you spewed to and at DameMary and PoorPurl?
> 3. If someone says something particularly reprehensible to you do you forget it in three or four months or does it stick with you?
> 
> I honestly don't have much interest in you outside the little "walls" we share on KP, but don't you see how the way you act and react burns a few butts?


And don't you? Your tone is consistently combative so I don't think you have any right to throw rocks at me. I have no interest in you at all and I would appreciate that your above post directed to me is the last. Over.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitanon;
I agree, that is why I have been on wow so long. However, I think NB is a different matter. jmo. It was set up as a neutral place. and it was set up to try to avoid politics and Political religious discussion as they are so difficult to deal with and are covered on WOW. JMO


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> And don't you? Your tone is consistently combative so I don't think you have any right to throw rocks at me. I have no interest in you at all and I would appreciate that your above post directed to me is the last. Over.


This thread is the refuge of liberals. I don't really care if you don't like what I have to say or how I say it. I would think that has been obvious. 
I don't know what your scheme is but if you don't want to see what I have to say don't go on threads I frequent. 
Why not go back to those sweet conservatives you liked so well for so long?


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> knitanon;
> I agree, that is why I have been on wow so long. However, I think NB is a different matter. jmo. It was set up as a neutral place. and it was set up to try to avoid politics and Political religious discussion as they are so difficult to deal with and are covered on WOW. JMO


I agree, Designer, which is why I withdrew to the old standby LOLL only to be followed by people who are most certainly not liberals and handed my head.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I haven't been following everything very closely, but every once in awhile, a little vacation from KP does a body---and a mind---some good.
I know everyone is sick of hearing it, but I'm darn sick of people telling me they're Christians and then acting like barbarians. 
I think I'm worn out. Time to knit. Below is a sweater back I started and a Saroyan finished and blocked.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> I haven't been following everything very closely, but every once in awhile, a little vacation from KP does a body---and a mind---some good.
> I know everyone is sick of hearing it, but I'm darn sick of people telling me they're Christians and then acting like barbarians.
> I think I'm worn out. Time to knit. Below is a sweater back I started and a Saroyan finished and blocked.


Oh believe me, we get it. 
LOL, and I feel sometimes that I am talking to some of those men who say "if you weren't in the military you don't know what you are talking about." 
You are right, though, I did find the pattern that I had misplaced I should definitely do that one and a few more for my homeless people pile. It will be frigid before you know it.

OOPS, I almost forgot my first thought. REALLY lovely pieces. Now I told Poor Purl I was going to nap. I really am.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Better picture of Saroyan. It's easy and pretty. The yarn is wool and silk.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> I haven't been following everything very closely, but every once in awhile, a little vacation from KP does a body---and a mind---some good.
> I know everyone is sick of hearing it, but I'm darn sick of people telling me they're Christians and then acting like barbarians.
> I think I'm worn out. Time to knit. Below is a sweater back I started and a Saroyan finished and blocked.


Very pretty!! Thanks for sharing!

I have been admiring a pattern like the Saroyan you made. Pick am moving it up the list!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitanon said:


> This thread is the refuge of liberals. I don't really care if you don't like what I have to say or how I say it. I would think that has been obvious.
> I don't know what your scheme is but if you don't want to see what I have to say don't go on threads I frequent.
> Why not go back to those sweet conservatives you liked so well for so long?


For the record, I am *liberal* and why on earth are you telling me to not go on threads you frequent? That's like telling me not to go to the toilets you frequent - completely ridiculous.

I asked you politely to not direct any more of your posts to me. I'll ask again. Please desist.

Good G-d, you're _spewing your_ nastiness today!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Very pretty!! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I have been admiring a pattern like the Saroyan you made. Pick am moving it up the list!


Free on Ravelry


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> For all of the claims that people have read, studied, and understand psychology I just cannot understand some reactions.
> 
> Can people really think that the way to deal with bullies is to sit back and let them batter people while not saying a word?
> Silence is acquiescence.
> Now that I have that off my chest...


This reminds of the first time I met you. Some nasty joke was posted comparing welfare recipients to dogs, and it got a lot of laughs. I found it shocking but would just have let it pass when I came across your message laying it into them. I couldn't wait to join you, and finally got up the nerve to tell them how they looked.

They continued to insist that we had no sense of humor, and I think we must have gotten tired (there were more than 2 of us by then), but I loved how you stood up to everyone and never backed down.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I am glad someone appreciates it, Ms. Purl. Some people say confrontational like it's a bad thing.



Poor Purl said:


> This reminds of the first time I met you. Some nasty joke was posted comparing welfare recipients to dogs, and it got a lot of laughs. I found it shocking but would just have let it pass when I came across your message laying it into them. I couldn't wait to join you, and finally got up the nerve to tell them how they looked.LOL, how did that little bugger get in there?
> 
> They continued to insist that we had no sense of humor, and I think we must have gotten tired (there were more than 2 of us by then), but I loved how you stood up to everyone and never backed down.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I haven't been following everything very closely, but every once in awhile, a little vacation from KP does a body---and a mind---some good.
> I know everyone is sick of hearing it, but I'm darn sick of people telling me they're Christians and then acting like barbarians.
> I think I'm worn out. Time to knit. Below is a sweater back I started and a Saroyan finished and blocked.


The sweater color is just gorgeous, and so is your knitting. What kind of yarn did you use on the shawl? It looks velvety.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> For the record, I am *liberal* and why on earth are you telling me to not go on threads you frequent? That's like telling me not to go to the toilets you frequent - completely ridiculous.
> 
> I asked you politely to not direct any more of your posts to me. I'll ask again. Please desist.
> 
> Good G-d, you're _spewing your_ nastiness today!


Please calm down. You can't expect anyone to refrain from writing you unless they want to, and Knitanon may have had something more she wanted to say.

The truth is, LOLL was begun as a place we could relax in - even the DandP crowd tends to stay away. We're pretty good to each other here, though you won't be punished if you say something controversial. I actually got Nebraska to leave by telling her that. She was hurt, but she got the message. But, of course, she doesn't claim to be a liberal.

If you're going to be negative, maybe this isn't the place for it. There's a thread called POV Liberal that's less restrictive (it's also pretty dead at the moment, but someone with a good idea could try to wake it up, hint).

And if you want to be accepted by people you've antagonized, an apology may be the way to begin. It worked with me (at least, once I managed to remember it), and it may work with the other people that you were very cruel to.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> Poor Purl said:
> 
> 
> > This reminds of the first time I met you. Some nasty joke was posted comparing welfare recipients to dogs, and it got a lot of laughs. I found it shocking but would just have let it pass when I came across your message laying it into them. I couldn't wait to join you, and finally got up the nerve to tell them how they looked.LOL, how did that little bugger get in there?
> ...


And some people accuse you of being angry like it's a bad thing.

And some people stick little buggers into other people's messages. You can't fool me; I never use LOL.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think bullies should be called on their behavior routinely and repeatedly. They need to hear over and over that their behavior is unacceptable and there will be consequences.

Now, if we could just agree on who's the bully....



Knitanon said:


> For all of the claims that people have read, studied, and understand psychology I just cannot understand some reactions.
> 
> Can people really think that the way to deal with bullies is to sit back and let them batter people while not saying a word?
> Silence is acquiescence.
> Now that I have that off my chest...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Where do you think the monkey originated? This shouldn't be your problem, if it's not your problem. I wish you well, but I still don't understand it all.



Wombatnomore said:


> I think that if my behaviour was "vile" and "criminal" I would surely have been reported.
> 
> Clearly, I'll carry this monkey on my back until the day I die. So be it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> I haven't been following everything very closely, but every once in awhile, a little vacation from KP does a body---and a mind---some good.
> I know everyone is sick of hearing it, but I'm darn sick of people telling me they're Christians and then acting like barbarians.
> I think I'm worn out. Time to knit. Below is a sweater back I started and a Saroyan finished and blocked.


Gorgeous. I forget that we knit. You were skating hard this evening.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

damemary said:


> I think bullies should be called on their behavior routinely and repeatedly. They need to hear over and over that their behavior is unacceptable and there will be consequences.
> 
> Now, if we could just agree on who's the bully....


What makes them even more dangerous is that on the internet they can ignore what people say more easily. That's one reason cyber bullying is so effective. Their "meanness" does not have a face you can yell at. They say what they want and leave, thinking they have somehow won. Their other bully friends stay on the sidelines and cheer for them, as if they are departing some heroic victory. It all makes me very sick. Ver sick indeed. :-(


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitanon said:


> I am glad someone appreciates it, Ms. Purl. Some people say confrontational like it's a bad thing.


I understood where you were coming from in protecting PP. While your intentions were honorable, I think you could also have been a little more understanding of those of us who do not know PP as well as we like and showed our support in the best way we knew how given that limited knowledge, or those who did handle it in their own way. I also recall reading people putting KPG down for her remarks, and people (including myself) who commented on those posts to show support. You are obviously a dear friend to Purl, and I'm glad you have her back.

"Confrontational" is not always a bad thing, but it can be. I can definitely be confrontational myself. Though I prefer the term "overly expressive" :wink:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Please calm down. You can't expect anyone to refrain from writing you unless they want to, and Knitanon may have had something more she wanted to say.
> 
> The truth is, LOLL was begun as a place we could relax in - even the DandP crowd tends to stay away. We're pretty good to each other here, though you won't be punished if you say something controversial. I actually got Nebraska to leave by telling her that. She was hurt, but she got the message. But, of course, she doesn't claim to be a liberal.
> 
> ...


Perhaps your friend, Knitanon should take note of what you've said here also. And I never said I wanted to be accepted by anyone. My apology to you was just that, an apology to you. It was not a proclamation of regret for all and sundry. You say that I've been cruel; have a good hard look at your past posts.

I'm going to unwatch your self proclaimed threads because I find it unsettling to be contacted by you via few PM's and asked to hang around and contribute to the conversation; that I'm someone you consider bright, funny and would like to get to know better and then you insert yourself into an exchange, such as you have above, which had nothing to do with you. Oh, and that would be the second time you've done that within the past couple of days.

I asked the question on POV whether I'm being set up and I've finally got the answer. I may be a lot of things but I certainly am not a person who would groom someone (me) like you have, then brandish their history all over the place to repeatedly, over and over, attempt to make a point.

You've made your point. You've won. Now go and congratulate yourself by looking in the mirror. Enjoy!


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you.


Wombatnomore said:


> Perhaps your friend, Knitanon should take note of what you've said here also. And I never said I wanted to be accepted by anyone. My apology to you was just that, an apology to you. It was not a proclamation of regret for all and sundry. You say that I've been cruel; have a good hard look at your past posts.
> 
> I'm going to unwatch your self proclaimed threads because I find it unsettling to be contacted by you via few PM's and asked to hang around and contribute to the conversation; that I'm someone you consider bright, funny and would like to get to know better and then you insert yourself into an exchange, such as you have above, which had nothing to do with you. Oh, and that would be the second time you've done that within the past couple of days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Perhaps your friend, Knitanon should take note of what you've said here also. And I never said I wanted to be accepted by anyone. My apology to you was just that, an apology to you. It was not a proclamation of regret for all and sundry. You say that I've been cruel; have a good hard look at your past posts.


I was being cruel as payback. I didn't go and hunt you down; you dropped in as if from the sky and started name-calling, using some of the same names that KPG used.



> I'm going to unwatch your self proclaimed threads because I find it unsettling to be contacted by you via few PM's and asked to hang around and contribute to the conversation; that I'm someone you consider bright, funny and would like to get to know better and then you insert yourself into an exchange, such as you have above, which had nothing to do with you. Oh, and that would be the second time you've done that within the past couple of days.


Haven't you noticed that that's what people do on public message boards? There's a culture here that needs to be respected.


> I asked the question on POV whether I'm being set up and I've finally got the answer. I may be a lot of things but I certainly am not a person who would groom someone (me) like you have, then brandish their history all over the place to repeatedly, over and over, attempt to make a point.


The truth is, most of the time I do like what you say and I think you have things to contribute. But you may have noticed in the past that I'm protective of my friends, as they are of me. When you say "damemary, if I am guilty of 'such vile, criminal behaviour' <I believe this was your phrase, not hers> then I would think I'd have been suspended/banned from KP long ago. But guess what? I'm still here," you're thumbing your nose at someone that you were particularly nasty to from Day 1. At the same time it's a complaint that you're not accepted because you see yourself as a different person. I try to see you as different. But why would damemary, or EveMCooke <whom you called names for no earthly reason, though she handled it with humor> want you around if you're liable to do the same thing, and do it here where we come to escape the nastiness?


> You've made your point. You've won. Now go and congratulate yourself by looking in the mirror. Enjoy!


I haven't won a thing. This shouldn't be a war. I simply can't understand why you came here not to join a conversation but to bicker. At least when I thought you were two people, I knew how to see you: she-wombat good, he-wombat bad. But if you're just a single personality, I have no idea how to deal with you.

Well, I suspect I've been spitting into the wind with this message because you've made your farewell. It's a pity.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I haven't won a thing. This shouldn't be a war. I simply can't understand why you came here not to join a conversation but to bicker. At least when I thought you were two people, I knew how to see you: she-wombat good, he-wombat bad. But if you're just a single personality, I have no idea how to deal with you.
> 
> Well, I suspect I've been spitting into the wind with this message because you've made your farewell. It's a pity.


Well at least you got it out of your system. I almost forgot why I came.

I love this bookstore, very employee friendly, their latest suggestions are based on a request of a customer. The link is much more viewer friendly.

http://www.powells.com/25-books-to-read-before-you-die

A few months back, one of our customers sent us a special request for a list of 10 books we felt everyone absolutely must read in his or her lifetime. The question intrigued us and we immediately launched into a heated debate. Should the Bible be on the list? No text has influenced Western culture more, but might it be equally important to read the Koran or the Torah for a more enlightened worldview? Shakespeare seemed like a given, but how to choose between Hamlet and the sonnets, between A Midsummer Night's Dream and King Lear? And what of lesser-known works  things like The Rings of Saturn or Bluets or No-No Boy or The Book of Disquiet? How could we whittle down our list to just 10 books?
As it turns out, we couldn't. We posed the question to our fellow book-savvy colleagues and, after receiving some 1,400 nominations(!) and putting it to a vote, we ultimately settled on 25 titles. Instead of worrying so much about what had to be included, we opted to present a collection of books that has the ability to change the way you think and feel and reflects our diverse interests here at Powell's. We hope you enjoy our suggestions.

For a limited time, save 30% on all 25 featured titles below!

Offer good on new (not used) copies of select titles, in the featured edition only.

(To download a printable PDF of the 25 Books to Read Before You Die, click here.)

2666
by Roberto Bolaño
Completed in 2003 shortly before his death, 2666 is not only Roberto Bolaño's masterpiece but also one of the finest and most important novels of the 21st century. It's an entire world unto itself, one  not unlike our own  filled with horror, neglect, depravity, brilliance, and beauty. Epic in scope and epitomizing the "total novel," 2666 fuses many different genres and styles to create a singular and unforgettable work of contemporary fiction. While Bolaño's swan song marked the pinnacle of a sadly truncated literary career, his immense talent, creativity, and vision endure.  Jeremy

All about Love
by bell hooks
We're taught to think of love as something that happens to us. It's a magical but altogether passive experience. In her deeply personal and emphatic All about Love, renowned social activist and feminist bell hooks asserts that, in fact, love is a choice we must all make and it's not nearly as abstract or elusive as many of us have come to believe. The book not only explores the role of love in our lives and the ways our culture has distorted its meaning, but guides us  with clear definitions and examples  toward a better understanding of how to cultivate it. If you've ever wondered why some relationships stand the test of time while others crumble, you should read this book. 
 Renee P.

Desert Solitaire
by Edward Abbey
No author encapsulated and celebrated the American Southwest more engagingly than iconoclast and raconteur Edward Abbey. Desert Solitaire: A Season in the Wilderness  now nearly a half-century old  is a classic of environmental writing. In this autobiographical work, Abbey chronicles his time as a park ranger and reflects on landscape, culture, politics, tourism, environmental disregard, and degradation  doing so with a unique blend of ornery charm and breathtaking description. Though set in his beloved Southwest, Desert Solitaire beautifully and brashly captures the essence of the American outdoors, replete with disdain for those who'd seek to spoil its natural wonder.  Jeremy

Disgrace
by J. M. Coetzee
One afternoon while talking with a friend about books, I wondered how to best describe my experience of reading Disgrace, and this is what I came up with: it's like a finely crafted, very sharp knife resting gently against your skin. The uneasiness and suspense are there from the beginning, made all the more powerful by Coetzee's control and use of spare language, and you never really take a deep breath until it's all over. Set in modern South Africa, the book explores what it's like to personally confront deep prejudices. Prejudices of gender, sexuality, class, and race. Far from being a politically correct diatribe, this novel is about how we cope, how we survive as humans, and it forces the reader to reflect upon what seems at first a very twisted reality. For each of the characters in this astonishing novel, redemption is attained through what becomes the very reshaping of their souls.  Rebecca

Geek Love
by Katherine Dunn
This is the book I recommend more than any other  I can barely hold onto a copy of it because I am always giving it away to anyone who I think needs something that will blow the top of their skull off. On one level, it is the engaging, creepy, and extraordinary story of a family of purposely designed circus freaks, as told by the hunchback albino dwarf sister. On another level, it is a story about identity and belonging: How do you define yourself in terms of your family? Your culture? Your body? Your religion? How do you know what or who you really are?  Lizzy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The sweater color is just gorgeous, and so is your knitting. What kind of yarn did you use on the shawl? It looks velvety.


Your work is wonderful!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I think that if my behaviour was "vile" and "criminal" I would surely have been reported.
> 
> Clearly, I'll carry this monkey on my back until the day I die. So be it.


you keep bringing it up Wombat. Let it go. That might solve your problem. Or - read the different posts and understand why people wonder about you. Some are nice, and pleasant and then the next minute they are dreadful. You don't have to keep the money on your back. That is your choice.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> knitanon;
> I agree, that is why I have been on wow so long. However, I think NB is a different matter. jmo. It was set up as a neutral place. and it was set up to try to avoid politics and Political religious discussion as they are so difficult to deal with and are covered on WOW. JMO


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> you keep bringing it up Wombat. Let it go. That might solve your problem. Or - read the different posts and understand why people wonder about you. Some are nice, and pleasant and then the next minute they are dreadful. You don't have to keep the money on your back. That is your choice.


When Wombat drops the money on her back - send it to NYC.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Powells also has the advantage of being a liberal-friendly business, as opposed to Amazon, which gives me the heebie jeebies.

But I've given up buying books except for ones I know I'll be writing in (like for class). The one thing KPG got right, sort of, is my crowded apartment - crowded with books. Until I figure out which to get rid of, I cannot bring any more in.

I'm sure that will have to change once I look at the list. Thank you for this.



Knitanon said:


> Well at least you got it out of your system. I almost forgot why I came.
> 
> I love this bookstore, very employee friendly, their latest suggestions are based on a request of a customer. The link is much more viewer friendly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> When Wombat drops the money on her back - send it to NYC.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

I have been donating a lot since the local library here sells them to provide children's programs. It's a win/win. 
Though, I am kind of wishing that I had not given them The Handmaid's Tale I should try to read it again. I just could not bring myself to finish the first time around. Maybe I will go and buy it back.



Poor Purl said:


> Powells also has the advantage of being a liberal-friendly business, as opposed to Amazon, which gives me the heebie jeebies.
> 
> But I've given up buying books except for ones I know I'll be writing in (like for class). The one thing KPG got right, sort of, is my crowded apartment - crowded with books. Until I figure out which to get rid of, I cannot bring any more in.
> 
> I'm sure that will have to change once I look at the list. Thank you for this.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I have been donating a lot since the local library here sells them to provide children's programs. It's a win/win.
> Though, I am kind of wishing that I had not given them The Handmaid's Tale I should try to read it again. I just could not bring myself to finish the first time around. Maybe I will go and buy it back.


Do it now! It deserves to be finished (though there's still no happy ending, as I recall - I read it a very long time ago).


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Do it now! It deserves to be finished (though there's still no happy ending, as I recall - I read it a very long time ago).


Nope, the only happy ending is taking this trip over and doing it better next time.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This guy is making $100,000 a year and he is living pay check to pay check. Another republican really, really out of touch. I keep wondering where do they did these guys up. He is running for congress again, because why? Sounds like the poor guy needs the money!!!!

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/08/08/1319901/-Former-Republican-congressman-makes-six-figures-says-he-lives-paycheck-to-paycheck?detail=email


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

NJG said:


> This guy is making $100,000 a year and he is living pay check to pay check. Another republican really, really out of touch. I keep wondering where do they did these guys up. He is running for congress again, because why? Sounds like the poor guy needs the money!!!!
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/08/08/1319901/-Former-Republican-congressman-makes-six-figures-says-he-lives-paycheck-to-paycheck?detail=email


I have gotten myself in trouble a time or two for saying that 100K really isn't all that much money; it certainly doesn't pay for someone running for office to shove that one in people's faces. 
I guess one term wasn't enough for this guy to pick up some of that insider info.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Purl. I'm exhausted from wombat/wombatette. I'm tired trying to be open-minded and feeling there is a hidden agenda. I'm very grateful if he/she is gone.

Thank you for having my back.



Poor Purl said:


> I haven't won a thing. This shouldn't be a war. I simply can't understand why you came here not to join a conversation but to bicker. At least when I thought you were two people, I knew how to see you: she-wombat good, he-wombat bad. But if you're just a single personality, I have no idea how to deal with you.
> 
> Well, I suspect I've been spitting into the wind with this message because you've made your farewell. It's a pity.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have some favorites in there. Thank you all for sharing.



Knitanon said:


> Well at least you got it out of your system. I almost forgot why I came.
> 
> I love this bookstore, very employee friendly, their latest suggestions are based on a request of a customer. The link is much more viewer friendly.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Exactly my problem Purl. It's a curse.



Poor Purl said:


> Powells also has the advantage of being a liberal-friendly business, as opposed to Amazon, which gives me the heebie jeebies.
> 
> But I've given up buying books except for ones I know I'll be writing in (like for class). The one thing KPG got right, sort of, is my crowded apartment - crowded with books. Until I figure out which to get rid of, I cannot bring any more in.
> 
> I'm sure that will have to change once I look at the list. Thank you for this.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Exactly my problem Purl. It's a curse.


Get a kindle. Holds thousands of books and you can enlarge the font if needed.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I have gotten myself in trouble a time or two for saying that 100K really isn't all that much money; it certainly doesn't pay for someone running for office to shove that one in people's faces.
> I guess one term wasn't enough for this guy to pick up some of that insider info.


To someone making a million a year, it isn't that much money, but to someone making 15,000 it is a lot. Someone making the minimum wage gets 15,000 before anything is taken out, so to them 100,000 a year would be wonderful. With the income inequality we have today he sounds out of touch with reality. Ya, he held office before, but evidently didn't learn much from it. Just like Romney, you could tell by listening to him he had no clue how most people lived. Not saying he didn't try to understand, but he had experience to rely on.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you have to start buying books all over again?



SQM said:


> Get a kindle. Holds thousands of books and you can enlarge the font if needed.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Knitanon said:


> I have been donating a lot since the local library here sells them to provide children's programs. It's a win/win.
> Though, I am kind of wishing that I had not given them The Handmaid's Tale I should try to read it again. I just could not bring myself to finish the first time around. Maybe I will go and buy it back.


It was certainly not a pleasant read. The movie wasn't any easier.


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

maysmom said:


> It was certainly not a pleasant read. The movie wasn't any easier.


I felt really guilty about not being able to finish it, I think it is the only gift my oldest brother gave me in my adult years.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Do you have to start buying books all over again?


Yeah. But now you can subscribe for $10 monthly and get unlimited books.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Every season is the Silly Season in Iceland:

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jun/26/iceland-strict-naming-convention-cardew-family/print

*Icelandic girls can't be called Harriet, government tells family*
_Authorities reluctant to renew passport of Harriet, 10, as name is not on approved list of 3,565_

You can be Aagot, Arney or Ásfríður; Baldey, Bebba or Brá. Dögg, Dimmblá, Etna and Eybjört are fine; likewise Frigg, Glódís, Hörn and Ingunn. Jórlaug works OK, as do Obba, Sigurfljóð, Úranía and  should you choose  Vagna.

But you cannot, as a girl in Iceland, be called Harriet.

"The whole situation," said Tristan Cardew, with very British understatement, "is really rather silly."

With his Icelandic wife Kristin, Cardew is appealing against a decision by the National Registry in Reykjavik not to renew their 10-year-old daughter Harriet's passport on the grounds that it does not recognise her first name.

Since the registry does not recognise the name of Harriet's 12-year-old brother Duncan either, the two children have until this year travelled on passports identifying them as Stúlka and Drengur Cardew: Girl and Boy Cardew.

"But this time, the authorities have decided to apply the letter of the law," Cardew, a British-born cook who moved to Iceland 14 years ago, told the Guardian. "And that says no official document will be issued to people who do not bear an approved Icelandic name."

The Cardews could get round Harriet's problem by giving her an Icelandic middle name. The impasse meant the family, from Kópavogur, risked missing their holiday in France next week until they applied to the British embassy for an emergency UK passport, which should now allow them to leave.

Names matter in Iceland, a country of barely 320,000 people whose phone book lists subscribers by their first name for the very sensible reason that the vast majority of Icelandic surnames simply record the fact that you are your father's (or mother's) son or daughter. Jón Einarsson's offspring, for example, might be Ólafur Jónsson and Sigríður Jónsdóttir.

The law dictates that the names of children born in Iceland must  unless both parents are foreign  be submitted to the National Registry within six months of birth. If it is not on a recognised list of 1,853 female and 1,712 male names, the parents must seek the approval of a body called the Icelandic Naming Committee.

For the 5,000 or so children born in Iceland each year, the committee reportedly receives about 100 applications and rejects about half under a 1996 act aimed mainly at preserving the language of the sagas.

Among its requirements are that given names must be "capable of having Icelandic grammatical endings", may not "conflict with the linguistic structure of Iceland", and should be are "written in accordance with the ordinary rules of Icelandic orthography".

What this means in practice, according to the Reykjavik Grapevine is that names containing letters that do not officially exist in Iceland's 32-letter alphabet, such as "c", are out.

Jón Gnarr, the former mayor of Reykjavik, called Icelands naming law 'unfair, stupid [and] against creativity'. Photograph: Halldor Kolbeins/AFP/Getty Images
Similarly, names unable to accommodate the endings required by the nominative, accusative, genitive and dative cases used in Icelandic are also routinely turned down. "That was the problem with Harriet," said Cardew. "It can't be conjugated in Icelandic."

The country's naming laws have come under increasing fire in recent years: last year Blær  "Light Breeze"  Bjarkardóttir Rúnarsdottir won the right to be officially known by her given name, as opposed to "Girl", when a court ruled that denying her was a violation of the Icelandic constitution. The former mayor of Reykjavik, Jón Gnarr, has also called Iceland's naming law "unfair, stupid [and] against creativity".

The Cardews could get round Harriet's problem by giving her an Icelandic middle name.

"But it's a bit late for that, and way too silly," said Cardew. "Are they saying they don't want us here?"


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> Yeah. But now you can subscribe for $10 monthly and get unlimited books.


Go to the library...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> Go to the library...


I have a poorly stocked library here. Plus I need to be able to adjust the font. Once our library moves to bigger quarters I might use it. Thanks for the suggestion, tho.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> I have a poorly stocked library here. Plus I need to be able to adjust the font. Once our library moves to bigger quarters I might use it. Thanks for the suggestion, tho.


Large print books are much heavier than the normal sized print books, due to the heavier binding. Also, although the number of titles that are available in large print is increasing, not all titles are available in large print. If you go in to any public library you will find out how small the 'large print' section is.

I worked in a public library for 11 years as a Library Technician, as well as a Government Department library, a university library and several school libraries, so I do have an insight into the problem with large print books.

The Kindle is just so convenient. You can take your entire library with you on the plane when you go on holidays. It has an onboard dictionary and it always returns to the last page you were reading in any book you select to read. I also find it excellent for reading in bed. I find that no matter where the bedside lamp is positioned it is never in the best position for reading.

Books are downloaded in minutes, even in far away Land of Oz. The current best sellers have long, long, long waiting lists at the public libraries, despite the library buying multiple copies, and once people have read the book and move onto another 'best seller' the library shelves are crammed and clutter with multiple copies of a novel that has lost its popularity.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Every season is the Silly Season in Iceland:
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jun/26/iceland-strict-naming-convention-cardew-family/print
> 
> ...


So did somebody do an Icelandic translation for kids to read "Stulka the Spy" and to read books by Stulka Beecher Stowe? I appreciate national pride and the desire to preserve an ethnic culture, but sometimes people do exceed common sense.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Every season is the Silly Season in Iceland:
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jun/26/iceland-strict-naming-convention-cardew-family/print
> 
> ...


One more thought on this. It reminded me of a Twilight Zone episode called "Number 12 Looks Just Like You".


----------



## Knitanon (Sep 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> I have a poorly stocked library here. Plus I need to be able to adjust the font. Once our library moves to bigger quarters I might use it. Thanks for the suggestion, tho.


I can't imagine that your library doesn't do the same as mine. I have access to millions of ebooks.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitanon said:


> I can't imagine that your library doesn't do the same as mine. I have access to millions of ebooks.


I have tried several times to hook up to the NYPL but it is very difficult and frustrating. I am okay with the ten buck fee with amazon. I have few if any luxuries in my life.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This was a very smart and brave young lady.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/indian-girl-cuts-mans-penis-off-after-he-attempts-to-rape-her-9648338.html

http://elitedaily.com/news/world/indian-girl-literally-takes-matters-into-her-own-hands-and-chops-off-rapist-uncles-penis/698246/


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> So did somebody do an Icelandic translation for kids to read "Stulka the Spy" and to read books by Stulka Beecher Stowe? I appreciate national pride and the desire to preserve an ethnic culture, but sometimes people do exceed common sense.


Stulka the Spy, brilliant. But _ Frændi Thor's Klefi_ is one of the greatest books written in Icelandic.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> This was a very smart and brave young lady.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/indian-girl-cuts-mans-penis-off-after-he-attempts-to-rape-her-9648338.html
> 
> http://elitedaily.com/news/world/indian-girl-literally-takes-matters-into-her-own-hands-and-chops-off-rapist-uncles-penis/698246/


That's not right. He was only trying to rid her of evil spirits. 

But I bet rapists will think twice - maybe even 3 or 4 times - before trying it now.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That's not right. He was only trying to rid her of evil spirits.
> 
> But I bet rapists will think twice - maybe even 3 or 4 times - before trying it now.


She rid him of his.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> One more thought on this. It reminded me of a Twilight Zone episode called "Number 12 Looks Just Like You".


If I ever saw that, I've forgotten it. What's it about?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> If I ever saw that, I've forgotten it. What's it about?


It featured Suzy Parker, a famous fashion model at the time and sister of Dorian Leigh, another famous fashion model.

The synopsis on Wikipedia is accurate:

In a future society, all young adults go through a process known as "the Transformation," in which each person's body and face are changed to mimic a physically attractive design chosen from a small selection of numbered models. The process gives everyone a beautiful appearance, slows deterioration due to age and extends a person's lifespan, and makes the recipient immune to any kind of disease.

The motive of the Transformation is social harmony. According to Professor Sig, a psychologist with the Transformation service, "Years before, wiser men than I . . . saw that physical unattractiveness was one of the factors that made men hate, so they charged the finest scientific minds with the task of eliminating ugliness in mankind."

Eighteen-year-old Marilyn Cuberle decides not to undergo the Transformation, seeing nothing wrong with her unaltered appearance. Nobody else can understand Marilyn's decision, and those around her are confused by her displeasure with the conformity and shallowness of contemporary life. Her "radical" beliefs were fostered by her now-deceased father, who gave Marilyn banned books and came to regret his own Transformation years earlier, committing suicide upon the loss of his identity.

Despite continued urging from family, doctors, and her best friend, Marilyn is still adamant about refusing the operation. She insists that the leaders of society don't care whether people are beautiful or not, they just want everyone to be the same. Her pleas about the "dignity of the individual human spirit" and how "when everyone is beautiful, no one will be" have no impact. After being driven to tears by the inability of anyone to understand how she feels, she is put through the procedure and (like all the others) is enchanted with the beautiful result.

Dr. Rex, who operated on Marilyn, comments about how some people have problems with the idea of the Transformation but that "improvements" to the procedure now guarantee a positive result, thus indicating that there may be modifications made to the mind as well. Marilyn reappears, looking and thinking exactly like her best friend Valerie. "And the nicest part of all, Val," she gushes, "I look just like you!" The last shots are of her, admiring herself in the mirror and smiling.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Satire alert.

And the new and improved uber boobs are in my face everywhere. Just so one of those radical nursing mothers doesn't try to ruin my dinner by feeding a baby at the table.

And I've become accustomed to seeing those perfected cheek-bones and worry and smile-free brows.



MarilynKnits said:


> It featured Suzy Parker, a famous fashion model at the time and sister of Dorian Leigh, another famous fashion model.
> 
> The synopsis on Wikipedia is accurate:
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> It featured Suzy Parker, a famous fashion model at the time and sister of Dorian Leigh, another famous fashion model.
> 
> The synopsis on Wikipedia is accurate:
> 
> ...


Thank you. I remember Suzy Parker well, but I don't think I ever saw this episode.

However, I remember a diametrically opposed one, seen through the eyes of a woman lying in a hospital bed. All the people around her are very homely, in similar ways, and they all tut-tut about this "poor" woman, who is so ugly. When she looks in the mirror, you see that she could have been played by Suzy Parker.

I couldn't resist looking up Ms. Parker, who really was very beautiful. I though she'd been married to Richard Avedon, the photographer, but she hadn't. She had two 3-year marriages -flighty, no? No: her third marriage, to Bradford Dillman (an actor, yet) lasted 40 years, until she died.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Satire alert.
> 
> And the new and improved uber boobs are in my face everywhere. Just so one of those radical nursing mothers doesn't try to ruin my dinner by feeding a baby at the table.
> 
> And I've become accustomed to seeing those perfected cheek-bones and worry and smile-free brows.


...with their dumb non-expression.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> Satire alert.
> 
> And the new and improved uber boobs are in my face everywhere. Just so one of those radical nursing mothers doesn't try to ruin my dinner by feeding a baby at the table.
> 
> And I've become accustomed to seeing those perfected cheek-bones and worry and smile-free brows.


The botoxed Barbie doll wannabe brigade. I have seen department store mannequins with more expressive faces.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> She rid him of his.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Just wanted to stop by and say hi!! 

I have been super busy here so don't have much time to keep up on the threads. I did want to let you know I've been thinking about and miss you all.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the end of simmer. Time to get fall and winter veggies in the ground! I'm thinking about doing some acorn squash or butternut squash, but with the weather here we would probably be safer doing a summer squash! Our melons are getting nice and fat,. 

I'll be back when I can to try to catch up. Shalom!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I haven't checked in often either. Been trying to get outside as much as possible. Gotta do it when the weather is good. 75 here today. No sun but we take what we get.
Have been chatting on Facebook and reading some really nasty comments about the murder of Mike Brown. Will post some links to some interesting reading about the police culture that is so wide spread in this country.

http://www.npr.org/2014/08/15/340419821/after-a-traffic-stop-teen-was-almost-another-dead-black-male

http://manicpixiedreammama.com/a-mothers-white-privilege/

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/14/media-black-victims_n_5673291.html


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for posting this. There is such a clear-cut difference in how Americans view events. Both are convinced the other is wrong. Will ever the twain meet?



NJG said:


> I haven't checked in often either. Been trying to get outside as much as possible. Gotta do it when the weather is good. 75 here today. No sun but we take what we get.
> Have been chatting on Facebook and reading some really nasty comments about the murder of Mike Brown. Will post some links to some interesting reading about the police culture that is so wide spread in this country.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2014/08/15/340419821/after-a-traffic-stop-teen-was-almost-another-dead-black-male
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And all the rest of the also-rans. Be gone.



BrattyPatty said:


> !!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> !!


I hope it works this time.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> And all the rest of the also-rans. Be gone.


Maybe they will do a two fold mitzvah. The ice water will help raise money for ALS research as it melts them and makes them go away.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> I haven't checked in often either. Been trying to get outside as much as possible. Gotta do it when the weather is good. 75 here today. No sun but we take what we get.
> Have been chatting on Facebook and reading some really nasty comments about the murder of Mike Brown. Will post some links to some interesting reading about the police culture that is so wide spread in this country.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2014/08/15/340419821/after-a-traffic-stop-teen-was-almost-another-dead-black-male
> ...


Here is a link for your Texas page, NJG. It really is quite funny.

__
https://soundcloud.com/rockymountainmike%2Ffool-in-prison-blues


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is a link for your Texas page, NJG. It really is quite funny.
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/rockymountainmike%2Ffool-in-prison-blues
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Maybe they will do a two fold mitzvah. The ice water will help raise money for ALS research as it melts them and makes them go away.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Great idea!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Oh, he looks good behind bars, doesn't he. Perry, Christie, McDonnell-- Wonder who will be the next president wanta be to get caught doing something he shouldn't?


Looks like his arraignment is coming up soon. The second charge can net him 96 years. 
He, like Bachmann, can't seem to deal with money in an honest fashion.
Rumor has it that she is putting her carcass back into the presidential race. If her charges aren't settled, I think not.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Looks like his arraignment is coming up soon. The second charge can net him 96 years.
> He, like Bachmann, can't seem to deal with money in an honest fashion.
> Rumor has it that she is putting her carcass back into the presidential race. If her charges aren't settled, I think not.


It's not only about money. There's an attitude of "if I want it, I'm going to get it, right or wrong. "That's why they have no problem cheating people out of the vote or peddling their influence or holding up bridge traffic or collecting government payments that they would not allow less fortunate people to collect.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's not only about money. There's an attitude of "if I want it, I'm going to get it, right or wrong. "That's why they have no problem cheating people out of the vote or peddling their influence or holding up bridge traffic or collecting government payments that they would not allow less fortunate people to collect.


The attitude is the problem. There is "them" and "us" and those on the right see themselves as the entitled of society and "us" is the rest of us in said society who should know our place in the pecking order or hierarchy and we of course are entitled to nothing and they W.A.S.P. are ordained to take care of themselves and to hell with everyone else. No milk of human kindness in their playbook. The day of reckoning is coming and their world will be flipped. The balance of power will change. They will no longer be obsessed with Gays and fetuses and a black President. Remember the French Revolution.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Oh, he looks good behind bars, doesn't he. Perry, Christie, McDonnell-- Wonder who will be the next president wanta be to get caught doing something he shouldn't?


NJG
unfortunately high priced Lawyers are throwing their hats into the ring. Dershowitz already said that Perry should not be indicted. Oh yes, Dershowitz keeps his puss in the news whenever possible. He does not miss a beat.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> unfortunately high priced Lawyers are throwing their hats into the ring. Dershowitz already said that Perry should not be indicted. Oh yes, Dershowitz keep his puss in the news whenever possible. He does not miss a beat.


Just wish these kind of things would keep them out of the presidential race so they would be quiet, but it doesn't seem to. The right still seems to like them and overlook what a crook they are.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The attitude is the problem. There is "them" and "us" and those on the right see themselves as the entitled of society and "us" is the rest of us in said society who should know our place in the pecking order or hierarchy and we of course are entitled to nothing and they W.A.S.P. are ordained to take care of themselves and to hell with everyone else. No milk of human kindness in their playbook. The day of reckoning is coming and their world will be flipped. The balance of power will change. They will no longer be obsessed with Gays and fetuses and a black President. Remember the French Revolution.


Cheeky Blighter
no doubt there will come the time when WE THE PEOPLE are fed up and depriving many of us of voting will be such a reason. Darn we go all over the globe (pushed for by Republicans primarily) under the umbrella of trying to install democracy and what are they doing here at Home? 
The cup runeth over before too long.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Just wish these kind of things would keep them out of the presidential race so they would be quiet, but it doesn't seem to. The right still seems to like them and overlook what a crook they are.


NJG
perhaps these kind of folks running is to our advantage.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Just read this on Daily Kos. It was so predictable but the right doesn't see it coming or they don't care. As long as they have their guns, let em die.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/08/18/1322562/-What-Could-Possibly-Go-Wrong-Just-Did-Georgia-s-Carry-Protection-Act-in-Action?detail=email


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank God, this freak isn't running for re-election, as those republicans would probably re-elect him.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/18/henry-rayhons-sex-abuse-rape-wife_n_5689079.html?utm_hp_ref=crime


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wow! NJG, what a horrible story, but typical of the elected republican officials. The men obviously hate women and the words"NO and "You can't."


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's not only about money. There's an attitude of "if I want it, I'm going to get it, right or wrong. "That's why they have no problem cheating people out of the vote or peddling their influence or holding up bridge traffic or collecting government payments that they would not allow less fortunate people to collect.


PP, it is nice to see you. I agree with your post 100%. 
I remember an old saying that applies to this situation.
"Be nice to the people on your way up. You'll see them again on your way back down."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He thinks his pretty, smily face on a mug shot will keep people from looking too closely.



Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> unfortunately high priced Lawyers are throwing their hats into the ring. Dershowitz already said that Perry should not be indicted. Oh yes, Dershowitz keeps his puss in the news whenever possible. He does not miss a beat.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> He thinks his pretty, smily face on a mug shot will keep people from looking too closely.


And those glasses!! I read that he was put out because they asked him to remove them. They worked for Clark Kent, but then again he was Superman. 
Rick Perry is no Superman.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> And those glasses!! I read that he was put out because they asked him to remove them. They worked for Clark Kent, but then again he was Superman.
> Rick Perry is no Superman.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Good one Patty.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

They just don't make the guy look any smarter, dame.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> PP, it is nice to see you. I agree with your post 100%.
> I remember an old saying that applies to this situation.
> "Be nice to the people on your way up. You'll see them again on your way back down."


BrattyPatty
or "the higher they climb the harder they fall".


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> Thank God, this freak isn't running for re-election, as those republicans would probably re-elect him.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/18/henry-rayhons-sex-abuse-rape-wife_n_5689079.html?utm_hp_ref=crime


NJG
disgusting is not only his behavior but the reaction of the family as well. Those Repuglican Family values are amazing, aren't they!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Just read this on Daily Kos. It was so predictable but the right doesn't see it coming or they don't care. As long as they have their guns, let em die.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/08/18/1322562/-What-Could-Possibly-Go-Wrong-Just-Did-Georgia-s-Carry-Protection-Act-in-Action?detail=email


Remember what "Joe the Fake Plumber" said to the father of a young man killed by a mass-murdering lunatic with a gun? "Your dead kids don't trump my constitutional right" to carry guns (plural).


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Thank God, this freak isn't running for re-election, as those republicans would probably re-elect him.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/18/henry-rayhons-sex-abuse-rape-wife_n_5689079.html?utm_hp_ref=crime


I suppose somewhere the GOP has standards for accepting members, but they don't include being human.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The attitude is the problem. There is "them" and "us" and those on the right see themselves as the entitled of society and "us" is the rest of us in said society who should know our place in the pecking order or hierarchy and we of course are entitled to nothing and they W.A.S.P. are ordained to take care of themselves and to hell with everyone else. No milk of human kindness in their playbook. The day of reckoning is coming and their world will be flipped. The balance of power will change. They will no longer be obsessed with Gays and fetuses and a black President. Remember the French Revolution.


I'm depressed enough today to think revolution would be a good thing. I don't see how else this will ever change. It just seems to get worse.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> unfortunately high priced Lawyers are throwing their hats into the ring. Dershowitz already said that Perry should not be indicted. Oh yes, Dershowitz keeps his puss in the news whenever possible. He does not miss a beat.


The New York Times yesterday had an editorial saying Perry did nothing indictable. He was stupid (and when isn't he?), but his behavior wasn't criminal. I don't care one way or the other. I think most of Texas should be indicted.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> no doubt there will come the time when WE THE PEOPLE are fed up and depriving many of us of voting will be such a reason. Darn we go all over the globe (pushed for by Republicans primarily) under the umbrella of trying to install democracy and what are they doing here at Home?
> The cup runeth over before too long.


Huck, I hope you're right. I think the moneyed people have distracted most of the rest of us from seeing what they've gotten away with and how much more they expect; their paid-for representatives keep getting re-elected.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> PP, it is nice to see you. I agree with your post 100%.
> I remember an old saying that applies to this situation.
> "Be nice to the people on your way up. You'll see them again on your way back down."


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> And those glasses!! I read that he was put out because they asked him to remove them. They worked for Clark Kent, but then again he was Superman.
> Rick Perry is no Superman.


Shh, Patty. Don't let him hear you; he thinks he _is_.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Remember what "Joe the Fake Plumber" said to the father of a young man killed by a mass-murdering lunatic with a gun? "Your dead kids don't trump my constitutional right" to carry guns (plural).


I didn't know Joe the plumber said that too. I got into a discussion with my niece on Facebook, because a veteran said the same thing. Because he served to protect this country those dead kids did not trump his right to carry. Idiots


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> I didn't know Joe the plumber said that too. I got into a discussion with my niece on Facebook, because a veteran said the same thing. Because he served to protect this country those dead kids did not trump his right to carry. Idiots


You'd think the right to life, liberty, etc. would trump any other one, but those idiots don't believe in anything but their reading of the 2nd amendment.

Here's Joe: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/05/27/joe-the-plumber-guns_n_5397981.html


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Patty, I love this 

"Be nice to the people on your way up. You'll see them again on your way back down."

I am going to remember that one. Don't think I heard it before.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

More Repuglican family values: Ex-Gov. McDonnell is blaming all of his troubles on his wife. Aint' that wonnerful. He sure sported the Rolex she "collected" for him with GREAT pride.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> More Repuglican family values: Ex-Gov. McDonnell is blaming all of his troubles on his wife. Aint' that wonnerful. He sure sported the Rolex she "collected" for him with GREAT pride.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> More Repuglican family values: Ex-Gov. McDonnell is blaming all of his troubles on his wife. Aint' that wonnerful. He sure sported the Rolex she "collected" for him with GREAT pride.


Yes, and she is a typical republican wife that is allowing it to happen. Stand by your man crap. It is all a phony story they and their lawyers cooked up to take the blame off of him.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes, and she is a typical republican wife that is allowing it to happen. Stand by your man crap. It is all a phony story they and their lawyers cooked up to take the blame off of him.


I think most people are smarter than what they and their lawyers give them credit for. I don't believe he has any remorse for what they have done. I believe he has remorse for getting caught.
They are dropping like flies this year!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think most people are smarter than what they and their lawyers give them credit for. I don't believe he has any remorse for what they have done. I believe he has remorse for getting caught.
> They are dropping like flies this year!


Absolutely right. They never admit they've done anything wrong (and probably even believe they've done nothing wrong); somehow, the system failed them.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, Purl. nice to see you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Hi, Purl. nice to see you.


I've missed you, al. But I haven't looked at WOW or NB for about a week and my blood pressure at last squeeze was 117/75, so I think staying away is good for my health. But I've been on LOLL and Current Events all along, though the most important current events aren't discussed on CE.

Anything new to report? About you or Shifra?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Who is Shifra?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I've missed you, al. But I haven't looked at WOW or NB for about a week and my blood pressure at last squeeze was 117/75, so I think staying away is good for my health. But I've been on LOLL and Current Events all along, though the most important current events aren't discussed on CE.
> 
> Anything new to report? About you or Shifra?


Nothing new around here, but Shifra has enrolled in a study for CLL and started treatment last week. One of the drugs has provided excellent results on relapsed patients and is now being tested as a first line of treatment. This drug is not chemo, but a type of chemo will be added to the protocol in one month. I hope she does well!!

The news from Missouri to IS is horrible. (But there are no race problems in the US these days, are there?) And what kind of people behead their "enemies" these days. I don't know how we fight that kind of mentality. The speculation that there are British citizens (and perhaps even US citizens) who are radicalized Muslims traveling on British passports, freely entering any country they wish, really creeps me out.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Who is Shifra?


My friend of 25+ years.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Nothing new around here, but Shifra has enrolled in a study for CLL and started treatment last week. One of the drugs has provided excellent results on relapsed patients and is now being tested as a first line of treatment. This drug is not chemo, but a type of chemo will be added to the protocol in one month. I hope she does well!!
> 
> The news from Missouri to IS is horrible. (But there are no race problems in the US these days, are there?) And what kind of people behead their "enemies" these days. I don't know how we fight that kind of mentality. The speculation that there are British citizens (and perhaps even US citizens) who are radicalized Muslims traveling on British passports, freely entering any country they wish, really creeps me out.


The news is overwhelming. Obama is being trashed for staying on vacation while all this is happening. It seems like the beheader was a British national. I need to read a light hearted book.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> My friend of 25+ years.


I am sorry to hear she is sick. I hope medicine can help her.

I just said goodbye to friends of 27 years. They are moving to California.

Also I sort of finished my text today so I am feeling empty. blah.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am sorry to hear she is sick. I hope medicine can help her.
> 
> I just said goodbye to friends of 27 years. They are moving to California.
> 
> Also I sort of finished my text today so I am feeling empty. blah.


Engage yourself in a good mystery. To what part of California are your friends moving?
Are there any adverbs in your text?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Engage yourself in a good mystery. To what part of California are your friends moving?
> Are there any adverbs in your text?


Now that you are a cookie, I forgot about your adverbs. Just a bit north of Berkeley.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> The news is overwhelming. Obama is being trashed for staying on vacation while all this is happening. It seems like the beheader was a British national. I need to read a light hearted book.


Obama gets trashed for farting in the wrong key.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Obama gets trashed for farting in the wrong key.


I guess.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I guess.


What they don't understand is that he is not omni-present. The man can only be in one place at a time. Was it his fault that someone was beheaded? Nope.
But the haters will will cry outrage because he wasn't there to stop it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

They are kvetching more about Ferguson.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Nothing new around here, but Shifra has enrolled in a study for CLL and started treatment last week. One of the drugs has provided excellent results on relapsed patients and is now being tested as a first line of treatment. This drug is not chemo, but a type of chemo will be added to the protocol in one month. I hope she does well!!
> 
> The news from Missouri to IS is horrible. (But there are no race problems in the US these days, are there?) And what kind of people behead their "enemies" these days. I don't know how we fight that kind of mentality. The speculation that there are British citizens (and perhaps even US citizens) who are radicalized Muslims traveling on British passports, freely entering any country they wish, really creeps me out.


I think beheading is regarded as a more humane form of execution than the electric chair and probably those meds that paralyze you but don't anesthetize you.

I'm more horrified by what's going on in Ferguson, because what kind of officials are so quick to defend their police and badmouth murdered teenagers? In what country are media people threatened for reporting what's going on?

This country, dammit, here, and our officials. But you're right that there are no race problems here, at least if you're white.

As for IS, I wonder whether some really good sci-fi writer is working on a novel speculating on how the middle east would have been if we had never marched into Iraq. Probably a lot less chaotic.

I hope the medications work for Shifra. If I believed prayer was effective, I'd even pray for her. But I will try to send good thoughts her way.

Boy, I keep going on, don't I? I've been silent too long. Bye for now.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nothing can make him look smarter than a rock. I guess wearing a paid of nerd glasses is supposed to help?



BrattyPatty said:


> They just don't make the guy look any smarter, dame.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I always think of Ron & Nancy with 'family values.'



Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> disgusting is not only his behavior but the reaction of the family as well. Those Repuglican Family values are amazing, aren't they!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I suppose somewhere the GOP has standards for accepting members, but they don't include being human.


They couldn't recognize humans any way.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Obama gets trashed for farting in the wrong key.


Considering how they carried on about a picture of him pointing at cafeteria food, I think farting would be grounds for impeachment.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm depressed enough today to think revolution would be a good thing. I don't see how else this will ever change. It just seems to get worse.


That's the source of my depression too .


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think we're both in the same mood. I'm tired of using my time and energy to try to educate people who are too lazy to do anything for themselves.



Poor Purl said:


> The New York Times yesterday had an editorial saying Perry did nothing indictable. He was stupid (and when isn't he?), but his behavior wasn't criminal. I don't care one way or the other. I think most of Texas should be indicted.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Shh, Patty. Don't let him hear you; he thinks he _is_.


Like the Emperor's new clothes?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> I didn't know Joe the plumber said that too. I got into a discussion with my niece on Facebook, because a veteran said the same thing. Because he served to protect this country those dead kids did not trump his right to carry. Idiots


And they're proud to repeat that insanity? I give up.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I always think of Ron & Nancy with 'family values.'


Yeah. They were the perfect example.

I'm having a lot of computer trouble tonight. I'm shutting down. Bye.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Obama gets trashed for farting in the wrong key.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Considering how they carried on about a picture of him pointing at cafeteria food, I think farting would be grounds for impeachment.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Check email.



Poor Purl said:


> Yeah. They were the perfect example.
> 
> I'm having a lot of computer trouble tonight. I'm shutting down. Bye.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Obama gets trashed for farting in the wrong key.


BrattyPatty
Love you for this remark. Aren't we impressed how multifaceted our President is? He is involved in EVERYTHING on our Planet.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Yeah. They were the perfect example.
> 
> I'm having a lot of computer trouble tonight. I'm shutting down. Bye.


Poor Purl
a Hexe is at work. Good Night.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

They say history repeats itself. This mess in Ferguson brings me back to the late 60's with the race riots.
Buffalo Springfield (who later became Crosby and Stills of Crosby Stills and Nash) recorded a song called "For What it is Worth". Take a listen.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> They say history repeats itself. This mess in Ferguson brings me back to the late 60's with the race riots.
> Buffalo Springfield (who later became Crosby and Stills of Crosby Stills and Nash) recorded a song called "For What it is Worth". Take a listen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Oakland CA went through this 5? years ago when a white BART police officer shot and killed a black man at a BART station. The officer said he thought he pulled out his taser but got his revolver by mistake. The officer is serving a 2-yr sentence for manslaughter.
> Like the song, too.


cookiequeen
it almost seems as if those in charge are going for the last Hurrah since it is obvious that their reign is coming to an end. High time for democracy to take hold. Wonder why we again and again have to fight for it? All has been going down Hill for a large segment of our population since Reagan. Time for us to tear down the Wall plastered with Millions to keep us from getting our rights.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Listening to that song made me feel sooooooo old. But still glad to hear it and unfortunately it is timeless.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

When we can't tell the difference between our police department and our military and we have evening military helicopter maneuvers in downtown Mpls./St. Paul that the government and cities won't explain....... "something wicked this way comes."
Who is really in charge and what are they up to?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> When we can't tell the difference between our police department and our military and we have evening military helicopter maneuvers in downtown Mpls./St. Paul that the government and cities won't explain....... "something wicked this way comes."
> Who is really in charge and what are they up to?


Cheeky Blighter
let's not assume that folks like McCain and Graham only push for Military involvement abroad, they would like it just as much on our Soil particularly since they no longer qualify for the military. To these guys it is just a game to be played by old Farts. I guess they are very bored at home or have no power at all and are seeking it elsewhere.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Interesting opinion piece, good for everyone to read. Apologies if it has been posted previously.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/21/opinion/deborah-e-lipstadt-on-the-rising-anti-semitism-in-europe.html?emc=edit_ty_20140821&nl=opinion&nlid=12862594&_r=0


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> They say history repeats itself. This mess in Ferguson brings me back to the late 60's with the race riots.
> Buffalo Springfield (who later became Crosby and Stills of Crosby Stills and Nash) recorded a song called "For What it is Worth". Take a listen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

cookiequeen said:


> Nothing new around here, but Shifra has enrolled in a study for CLL and started treatment last week. One of the drugs has provided excellent results on relapsed patients and is now being tested as a first line of treatment. This drug is not chemo, but a type of chemo will be added to the protocol in one month. I hope she does well!!
> 
> The news from Missouri to IS is horrible. (But there are no race problems in the US these days, are there?) And what kind of people behead their "enemies" these days. I don't know how we fight that kind of mentality. The speculation that there are British citizens (and perhaps even US citizens) who are radicalized Muslims traveling on British passports, freely entering any country they wish, really creeps me out.


Glad to hear Shifra got into the program. Keep me posted!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> The news is overwhelming. Obama is being trashed for staying on vacation while all this is happening. It seems like the beheader was a British national. I need to read a light hearted book.


Or watch arrested development, Big Bang theory, or modern family on netflix?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> They say history repeats itself. This mess in Ferguson brings me back to the late 60's with the race riots.
> Buffalo Springfield (who later became Crosby and Stills of Crosby Stills and Nash) recorded a song called "For What it is Worth". Take a listen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Interesting opinion piece, good for everyone to read. Apologies if it has been posted previously.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/21/opinion/deborah-e-lipstadt-on-the-rising-anti-semitism-in-europe.html?emc=edit_ty_20140821&nl=opinion&nlid=12862594&_r=0


I was planning to post it, but you beat me to it. It's an excellent piece. It feels as though if Israel didn't already exist, we'd have to invent it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> When we can't tell the difference between our police department and our military and we have evening military helicopter maneuvers in downtown Mpls./St. Paul that the government and cities won't explain....... "something wicked this way comes."
> Who is really in charge and what are they up to?


And this is the commander-in-chief that _we_ elected. Could it have been like this under a Repug?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> a Hexe is at work. Good Night.


Huck, you don't know the half of it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> This mess in furgeson is all too familiar here in SoCal. A few years back, a black teenager was shot MULTIPLE times just bc the cops thought he was someone else. They all look the same, don't they? Sheesh. There were no riots, but the father was on the corner where it happened for a long time trying to raise money to be able to hold the police civilly liable, since they were found criminally innocent. Then there is the atrocious case of the mentally disabled man who was beaten to death by a FEW police officers in Fullerton. The guy was crying for his daddy. It was so heartbreaking. The officers were acquitted, and the father (who was a former police officer) is beyond devastation and lost all faith in his brethren. I'm inclined to feel the same way. And then there's Christopher Dorner, an ex cop who went on a killing spree bc of how he was treated by the department, but also bc of how he saw other cops treat citizens, thinking they somehow had the right to abuse the people they were supposed to protect. I don't agree with his actions, but I read his manifesto and understood at least where he was coming from. Our police officers have gotten out of hand.
> 
> The song is one of my favorites. It is very timeless. I wish people would take it more to heart.


This is a ridiculous post - your first so you are allowed. All professions have rotten apples. I know cops hold a unique position but there are few jobs that you leave for in the morning not knowing if you will return home. The vast majority try their best. I am glad NYC probably has the toughest police force in the world. We are the #1 target here and I want to know I am protected.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Or watch arrested development, Big Bang theory, or modern family on netflix?


The girl got me - Arrested Development is my fav. I will watch an episode now. That family is more normal than mine was. So I miss some of the humor.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> This is a ridiculous post - your first so you are allowed. All professions have rotten apples. I know cops hold a unique position but there are few jobs that you leave for in the morning not knowing if you will return home. The vast majority try their best. I am glad NYC probably has the toughest police force in the world. We are the #1 target here and I want to know I am protected.


I don't think her post was ridiculous. You were kidding, right?
While cops have a tough job, there are bad apples in the barrel. Most are there to protect and serve. There are some who are there for the power trip. The latter are one the ones to be feared. Did you see the woman in California having her faced pummeled in by a CHIP? Not a pretty image.

I salute NYPD. A cop on every corner and the employer of several in my family.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Huck, you don't know the half of it.


Poor Purl
I am VERY sure you are right.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> My friend of 25+ years.


cookiequeen
good thoughts are going to you and your friend a lot.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't think her post was ridiculous. You were kidding, right?
> While cops have a tough job, there are bad apples in the barrel. Most are there to protect and serve. There are some who are there for the power trip. The latter are one the ones to be feared. Did you see the woman in California having her faced pummeled in by a CHIP? Not a pretty image.
> 
> I salute NYPD. A cop on every corner and the employer of several in my family.


BrattyPatty
isn't it remarkable what kind of asinine stories lawyers can dream up? I am sure that the Mrs. will get well rewarded for taking the blame.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

SQM said:


> This is a ridiculous post - your first so you are allowed. All professions have rotten apples. I know cops hold a unique position but there are few jobs that you leave for in the morning not knowing if you will return home. The vast majority try their best. I am glad NYC probably has the toughest police force in the world. We are the #1 target here and I want to know I am protected.


If I have different experiences than you, why are they ridiculous?

But certain professions attract certain personalities. The bullies at school now are the cops tomorrow. At least in CA. The police aren't here to protect us from outside threats, but rather from the ones amongst us. I have heard/seen too many innocent people get beaten, bullied, and abused by police on a power trip. Maybe it is usually unique to ca.

I agree that there is a higher natural stress level associated with being a police officer. That doesn't mean they have to abuse their power.

Having said all that, I know a few police officers who are the cream of the crop and not the rotten apples. It seems they are few and far between, at least now. Even though there are "a few good 'men'", it is not an excuse for the evil ones. And the fact that they keep getting away with it is even more disgusting. I could understand there being "bad apples", but they need to be held accountable, don't you think? I don't know about where you are, but I do not know of a case in my area that actually punished a cop who was in the wrong. Juries are instructed that the city/state will have to pay for the damages, and that everyone's taxes will go up. This is unfair and should be illegal. It happens.

Although, what ever happened to that kid a couple years back who somehow shot himself in the head while he was handcuffed in the backseat? He wasn't arrested with a gun on him, and supposedly had cocaine on him, though he had none in his system and no history of drug abuse. My mom also remembers the story, but not the outcome of an inquiry, if one was performed.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't think her post was ridiculous. You were kidding, right?
> While cops have a tough job, there are bad apples in the barrel. Most are there to protect and serve. There are some who are there for the power trip. The latter are one the ones to be feared. Did you see the woman in California having her faced pummeled in by a CHIP? Not a pretty image.
> 
> I salute NYPD. A cop on every corner and the employer of several in my family.


Why is it (almost) always California? Ferguson is the first case I've heard that didn't occur here. I couldn't look at the images of the woman. I can never bring myself to. I am glad I didn't see the video of the guy who was beaten to death. Yes, there was video, and the cops were still acquitted. These cops are to be feared, but how to we trust the ones like your family members (I'm sure) who should be trusted? Especially here in ca where there seem to be more of the bullies, and less of the protectors? Why aren't these bullies being held accountable? Do your family members have anything to say? I'm sure they are sick of hearing the stories, if they even make it that far. Somehow I wonder if anyone even pays attention to the drastic nuttiness that goes on in ca anymore.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Why is it (almost) always California? Ferguson is the first case I've heard that didn't occur here. I couldn't look at the images of the woman. I can never bring myself to. I am glad I didn't see the video of the guy who was beaten to death. Yes, there was video, and the cops were still acquitted. These cops are to be feared, but how to we trust the ones like your family members (I'm sure) who should be trusted? Especially here in ca where there seem to be more of the bullies, and less of the protectors? Why aren't these bullies being held accountable? Do your family members have anything to say? I'm sure they are sick of hearing the stories, if they even make it that far. Somehow I wonder if anyone even pays attention to the drastic nuttiness that goes on in ca anymore.


I bet that if we went through a state-by-state canvass, we can find those bully cops in every state. At the beginning of this year the NYC administration tried to put an end to traffic accidents involving pedestrians, and the police were instructed that at certain dangerous intersections they were to prevent jay-walking. The first day, three or four beat up a man in his 80s who didn't speak English because he wasn't responding to their commands fast enough. There was no permanent outward damage, but I'll bet this poor old Chinese grandfather still wonders why he came to live with his son in New York.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO I think you have presented a balanced assessment. Some good; others bad. It's not just CA. I think people react in violent ways when they feel helpless....in a lawless world. Yes, and some people take advantage of the situation.

The question is will the law step in and investigate and punish?



Natureschampion said:


> If I have different experiences than you, why are they ridiculous?
> 
> But certain professions attract certain personalities. The bullies at school now are the cops tomorrow. At least in CA. The police aren't here to protect us from outside threats, but rather from the ones amongst us. I have heard/seen too many innocent people get beaten, bullied, and abused by police on a power trip. Maybe it is usually unique to ca.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I bet that if we went through a state-by-state canvass, we can find those bully cops in every state. At the beginning of this year the NYC administration tried to put an end to traffic accidents involving pedestrians, and the police were instructed that at certain dangerous intersections they were to prevent jay-walking. The first day, three or four beat up a man in his 80s who didn't speak English because he wasn't responding to their commands fast enough. There was no permanent outward damage, but I'll bet this poor old Chinese grandfather still wonders why he came to live with his son in New York.


Sad and true.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> I bet that if we went through a state-by-state canvass, we can find those bully cops in every state. At the beginning of this year the NYC administration tried to put an end to traffic accidents involving pedestrians, and the police were instructed that at certain dangerous intersections they were to prevent jay-walking. The first day, three or four beat up a man in his 80s who didn't speak English because he wasn't responding to their commands fast enough. There was no permanent outward damage, but I'll bet this poor old Chinese grandfather still wonders why he came to live with his son in New York.


Oh wow, that's horrible! I guess being in CA, I just hear about it more here. Though I have yet to hear about 3 or 4 grown and strong police officers beating a handcuffed, mentally disabled man who is crying for his father to death in another state. That one gets me more than anything. All of this is tragic and unnecessary, but they could have stopped kicking him when he was incapacitated and crying like a baby. They didn't have to KILL him. They were kicking him in the head! Now how is that EVER justifiable? Come to think of it, how is any of this justifiable? It breaks my heart. Well, this all does, but (I think) you know what I mean. <sigh>


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Racial divide.

Be a white Man or Woman sitting in your Car by the Roadside and surely a Cop will come and ask if you need assistance, be a black individual in the same situation and you get interrogated to the hilt, most likely asked to step out of the vehicle and get handcuffed (for safety's sake of course!!!). If the Cop has a bad day he will find a reason to aggravate the black person so that eventually it ends in a fight. We have been observing a stretch of Highway which runs through an affluent Neighborhood, NEVER do we see a white person being stopped but have a person of color drive through there, the Sirens are blazing and the chase is on. The Manual must be saying: "Let's keep the blacks out of that area by aggravating them".


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Racial divide.
> 
> Be a white Man or Woman sitting in your Car by the Roadside and surely a Cop will come and ask if you need assistance, be a black individual in the same situation and you get interrogated to the hilt, most likely asked to step out of the vehicle and get handcuffed (for safety's sake of course!!!). If the Cop has a bad day he will find a reason to aggravate the black person so that eventually it ends in a fight. We have been observing a stretch of Highway which runs through an affluent Neighborhood, NEVER do we see a white person being stopped but have a person of color drive through there, the Sirens are blazing and the chase is on. The Manual must be saying: "Let's keep the blacks out of that area by aggravating them".


Same way here in Mpls./St.Paul ,Huck. What is sometimes called "Minnesota nice" depends entirely on who you are and what you look like. Plenty of racists here in the north.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Oh wow, that's horrible! I guess being in CA, I just hear about it more here. Though I have yet to hear about 3 or 4 grown and strong police officers beating a handcuffed, mentally disabled man who is crying for his father to death in another state. That one gets me more than anything. All of this is tragic and unnecessary, but they could have stopped kicking him when he was incapacitated and crying like a baby. They didn't have to KILL him. They were kicking him in the head! Now how is that EVER justifiable? Come to think of it, how is any of this justifiable? It breaks my heart. Well, this all does, but (I think) you know what I mean. <sigh>


There is no justification for this type of behavior. It is man's inhumanity to his fellow man. Police are going entirely too far in many situations. They of course have a right to protect themselves but this repeated use of unnecessary force up to and including taking another's life is outrageous and it has to stop. They shoot or beat the crap out of you and ask questions later when it is far to late to save their victim and the victim can't tell their side of the story.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone watch Lawrence O'Donnell? He took the Times to task over their analysis of the Michael Brown shooting in which they said that eyewitness reports "differ sharply." I don't have time to post the Times pieces or the O'Donnell response, but he was very good. The original piece was published on Wednesday, I think, and O'Donnell responded on his show Wednesday and Thursday. He was tenacious with his analysis and had two eyewitnesses on his show Thursday night to show that those two reports didn't "differ sharply." He wanted the Times to prove their point by letting us see the eyewitness reports that "differed sharply." It was quite interesting in view of the fact that O'Donnell has great respect for that paper. He thinks they goofed on this one.

Have to leave. Latergators.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Oh wow, that's horrible! I guess being in CA, I just hear about it more here. Though I have yet to hear about 3 or 4 grown and strong police officers beating a handcuffed, mentally disabled man who is crying for his father to death in another state. That one gets me more than anything. All of this is tragic and unnecessary, but they could have stopped kicking him when he was incapacitated and crying like a baby. They didn't have to KILL him. They were kicking him in the head! Now how is that EVER justifiable? Come to think of it, how is any of this justifiable? It breaks my heart. Well, this all does, but (I think) you know what I mean. <sigh>


NC, I watched that video. It literally made me cry! This guy wasn't even doing anything wrong. The police were harassing him and he cooperated to the best of his ability. They were purposely trying to find a reason to beat him. And when they did, he cried "Daddy, Daddy help me. Help me Daddy". They just kept beating him! It was the most viscious assault I could imagine, and without cause. After I saw that video, I started looking for information on police brutality, and its happening all over. The police are attacking the old and the young, the white and the black. IMO, the advent of these types of behaviors came when the government started using the military and dhs to train local police departments. It's a war zone out there and they've declared war on the American people.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> NC, I watched that video. It literally made me cry! This guy wasn't even doing anything wrong. The police were harassing him and he cooperated to the best of his ability. They were purposely trying to find a reason to beat him. And when they did, he cried "Daddy, Daddy help me. Help me Daddy". They just kept beating him! It was the most viscious assault I could imagine, and without cause. After I saw that video, I started looking for information on police brutality, and its happening all over. The police are attacking the old and the young, the white and the black. IMO, the advent of these types of behaviors came when the government started using the military and dhs to train local police departments. It's a war zone out there and they've declared war on the American people.


It's all very sad and frightening. I get choked up every time I read about this man. When his father spoke after the incident and trial, I cried. What makes it worse is the fact that these cops were acquitted. How did that happen? This happened in Orange County, where police brutality was generally unheard of.

I don't know if you read what I wrote earlier, but there was a case about 6 years ago of a kid who was shot MULTIPLE (I believe over a dozen) times by a police officer. He was unarmed and it was a case of "mistaken identity". The kid was running away (I think), but he posed no risk to the officers or anyone else. They could have tazed him. But, no. The police got off, and the father would stand on the street corner near where his son was brutally killed, trying to raise money to hold the police civilly liable.

The thing is, in some of these cases jurors are instructed to acquit, bc it would be too expensive for the state and taxpayers to convict. In the meantime, there are special task forces designated to arrest patients who use medical marijuana (even though it is legal in CA), and the people who supply their medications. Some of these people are bad and not in it for the health, but they are hurting far more good people than punishing bad, and the bad ones will just find another way. They arrest the patients and detain them without water or other urgent meds, like heart medications. This happened recently in Santa Ana. That was one of the only places in ALL of SoCal that still allowed people to buy medical cannabis. Everything the police report is propaganda and an excuse to bully people. This is not a conspiracy. It is actually happening. These task forces cost a lot of money, too. I think the police unions are somewhat behind not legalizing cannabis and the raids on what is already legal. If it were legal, we wouldn't need as many officers. People are punished for the sole crime of wanting to be healthy and pharmaceutical free. These are people who suffer from cancer, epilepsy, dimensia, PTSD, auto immune disorders, arthritis, depression, anxiety, autism, and much much more. It is also very sad.

Sorry to get off topic, it's just another way police officers abuse their power. I actually know a few who do believe that marijuana should be legal recreationally and medically. In fact, there is a group called LEAP-law enforcement again prohibition, whose goal is to legalize marijuana in a safe way.

There seems to be one group of people who are not effected by this, and they are the same group who own our government and military.

I've heard/seen people talk about a <whisper> revolution. How are we supposed to revolt against the most powerful army in the world, who trained local law enforcement? It's like using pitchforks against rocket launchers. Most people cannot defend themselves. That is why we have police officers and the military, or at least mostly, isn't it? But what about when it's our government and police we need protection from? Like I said, very sad and very scary.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

"I've heard/seen people talk about a <whisper> revolution. How are we supposed to revolt against the most powerful army in the world, who trained local law enforcement? It's like using pitchforks against rocket launchers. Most people cannot defend themselves. That is why we have police officers and the military, or at least mostly, isn't it? But what about when it's our government and police we need protection from? Like I said, very sad and very scary."

Sadly, because I live in NYC, I need a militarized police.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, at least (it seems) the police are working for you and not against you. I do understand the necessity in certain areas to have a police force that is equipped to handle all threats. I just wish more of them did not abuse this.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Well, at least (it seems) the police are working for you and not against you. I do understand the necessity in certain areas to have a police force that is equipped to handle all threats. I just wish more of them did not abuse this.


Just heard on CNN that 8,000 police depts across the country have been militarized with the Pentagon's used arsenal from Iraq. A pol was on and said a new policy needs to be put in place because some of these police depts don't have the ways and means to handle this type of equipment. But then we have to think of Newtowne and Columbine - small suburbs where nightmares happen. So complicated.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Just heard on CNN that 8,000 police depts across the country have been militarized with the Pentagon's used arsenal from Iraq. A pol was on and said a new policy needs to be put in place because some of these police depts don't have the ways and means to handle this type of equipment. But then we have to think of Newtowne and Columbine - small suburbs where nightmares happen. So complicated.


I just read that Louisiana received snow camouflage parkas. Cops in Louisiana must be able to not be seen in the snow.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

NJG said:


> I just read that Louisiana received snow camouflage parkas. Cops in Louisiana must be able to not be seen in the snow.


And why, pray tell, must they not be seen in the snow on a regular basis?

Oy vey. :-( :?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> "I've heard/seen people talk about a <whisper> revolution. How are we supposed to revolt against the most powerful army in the world, who trained local law enforcement? It's like using pitchforks against rocket launchers. Most people cannot defend themselves. That is why we have police officers and the military, or at least mostly, isn't it? But what about when it's our government and police we need protection from? Like I said, very sad and very scary."
> 
> Sadly, because I live in NYC, I need a militarized police.


You do? Really?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You do? Really?


I stupidly am watching the news and IS can target NYC. I imagine we are Target #1. I feel better with a strong police. I do realize the cons to this, but in today's world......


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I stupidly am watching the news and IS can target NYC. I imagine we are Target #1. I feel better with a strong police. I do realize the cons to this, but in today's world......


I guess if you think the police are trained for this. Good luck.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Do you imagine that the NYPD is not trained for terrorist prevention? This dept is considered the strongest police dept in the country with a little help from israel. What is your opinion?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

This just came in an email from Howard Dean (who emails me regularly, along with a couple of million others), demonstrating what lengths the Tea Party will go to to get its way:
***********************************************************************

This is going to make you mad. It made me mad.

In an interview with Politico that is making waves across the country, Senate Republican leader Mitch McConnell has just revealed his devious plan to roll back all the accomplishments we've made -- if Republicans take control of the Senate.

_Mitch McConnell has a game plan to confront President Barack Obama with a stark choice next year: *Accept bills reining in the administration's policies or veto them and risk a government shutdown*... "We're going to pass spending bills, and they're going to have a lot of restrictions on the activities of the bureaucracy," McConnell said. "That's something he won't like, but that will be done. I guarantee it."_

In 2015, McConnell -- fueled by the presidential ambitions of Senators Rand Paul, Ted Cruz, and Marco Rubio -- plans to go after the Affordable Care Act, environmental regulations, Medicare and Social Security -- and that's just the start.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> I stupidly am watching the news and IS can target NYC. I imagine we are Target #1. I feel better with a strong police. I do realize the cons to this, but in today's world......


SQM
no Police can ever protect us against Terrorists. The NSA is of value here.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Do you imagine that the NYPD is not trained for terrorist prevention? This dept is considered the strongest police dept in the country with a little help from israel. What is your opinion?


I'm sure many of them are. But if they're going to use it against law-abiding citizens, we'd be better or without them.

Let me submit evidence of the judgment of some (many) members of the NYPD:

Beating up a man in his eighties for jaywalking when it was clear he couldn't understand their commands.

Leaving a disabled man in his wheelchair at a bus stop on a very snowy night http://gothamist.com/2014/01/18/wheelchair-bound_brooklyn_resident.php .

There are many such stories. A lot about police breaking into the wrong apartment and shooting - think if they shot with automatic weapons.

A few about police preventing EMS people from getting to where they've been called. If you can't trust their judgment on this, how can you trust them to pick the right terrorists rather than innocent bystanders? Training isn't everything.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/hashtag/prayingforanswers?source=feed_text&story_id=4603571705205

In an interview with Politico that is making waves across the country, Senate Republican leader Mitch McConnell has just revealed his devious plan to roll back all the accomplishments we've made -- if Republicans take control of the Senate.

Mitch McConnell has a game plan to confront President Barack Obama with a stark choice next year: Accept bills reining in the administration's policies or veto them and risk a government shutdown... "We're going to pass spending bills, and they're going to have a lot of restrictions on the activities of the bureaucracy," McConnell said. "That's something he won't like, but that will be done. I guarantee it."

In 2015, McConnell -- fueled by the presidential ambitions of Senators Rand Paul, Ted Cruz, and Marco Rubio -- plans to go after the Affordable Care Act, environmental regulations, Medicare and Social Security -- and that's just the start.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Rabbit Redux?

We'll all be marching in DC next year. Order your bullet-proof vest and gear now.



NJG said:


> http://www.facebook.com/hashtag/prayingforanswers?source=feed_text&story_id=4603571705205
> 
> In an interview with Politico that is making waves across the country, Senate Republican leader Mitch McConnell has just revealed his devious plan to roll back all the accomplishments we've made -- if Republicans take control of the Senate.
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm sure many of them are. But if they're going to use it against law-abiding citizens, we'd be better or without them.
> 
> Let me submit evidence of the judgment of some (many) members of the NYPD:
> 
> ...


Then what is your suggestion?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Then what is your suggestion?


A question joeysomma would ask. Why would I have a suggestion? I don't have the complete facts.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> A question joeysomma would ask. Why would I have a suggestion? I don't have the complete facts.


Mrs. Somma is getting smarter???????

Are you being critical without the complete facts?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Mrs. Somma is getting smarter???????


Not at all, but she asks questions nobody should be expected to answer, and then she keeps asking over and over. I hope you weren't planning to do _that_!



> Are you being critical without the complete facts?


Critical of whom? Of the NYPD? I have enough facts to make me worry about their ability to use their brains in some situations. Think what military equipment combined with no brain-use can wreak.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Critical of whom? Of the NYPD? I have enough facts to make me worry about their ability to use their brains in some situations. Think what military equipment combined with no brain-use can wreak.


They may not be scholars but what else do we have? I have become a real IS(IS)(IL)- aphobe. Mr. Policeman may be my friend.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> They may not be scholars but what else do we have? I have become a real IS(IS)(IL)- aphobe. Mr. Policeman may be my friend.


Scholars? I'm talking about common sense, not scholarship. Does it even take a GED to know not to leave a man in a wheelchair at a bus stop in the middle of a snowstorm?

I guess if the cops had had tanks, they might have given the poor guy a ride home. But, hey, it was snowing on the cop, too.

I don't think that if ISIS manages to come to New York, the police should be our first line of defense. And if I looked even slightly Muslim, I'd be really scared.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

NJG said:


> http://www.facebook.com/hashtag/prayingforanswers?source=feed_text&story_id=4603571705205
> 
> In an interview with Politico that is making waves across the country, Senate Republican leader Mitch McConnell has just revealed his devious plan to roll back all the accomplishments we've made -- if Republicans take control of the Senate.
> 
> ...


NJG
Mitch McConnell's intentions are as ugly as his repulsive puss.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> NJG
> Mitch McConnell's intentions are as ugly as his repulsive puss.


Yet he's been elected often and is a "leader." His evil shines through - how do people vote for him?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Huck, I hope you're right. I think the moneyed people have distracted most of the rest of us from seeing what they've gotten away with and how much more they expect; their paid-for representatives keep getting re-elected.


Maybe we should all register as Republicans and vote in the primaries to put in candidates who have some semblance of humanity. "Moles on the March"???


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> I always think of Ron & Nancy with 'family values.'


Oh, and impeccable hairdos. Mustn't forget how important good hair is for a politician.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Yeah. They were the perfect example.
> 
> I'm having a lot of computer trouble tonight. I'm shutting down. Bye.


Had a bout yesterday morning with "Server not Found" The router was on, so I turned it off then on again and rebooted. Still nada. Called Verizon and they must have had a bad day. I was on hold about 45 minutes before a lovely man got to me. He did his magic from his remote location and we were back in business.

I wonder whether one of the competitors hacks into Verizon to try to get customers to switch? We are inundated with mailings from one and cutesy TV ads from another.

And a third one has been trying to get a cell tower into our residential neighborhood for a couple of years. A 125 foot tower 100 feet from the bedroom of the neighbor next door, standing out like a wart on a witch's nose! So far we have held them off, but we have to stay vigilant. And they also advertise heavily to get people on their multi service plans.

Remember when it was AT&T all the way and service was reasonably priced and reliable?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Maybe we should all register as Republicans and vote in the primaries to put in candidates who have some semblance of humanity. "Moles on the March"???


Great idea. Or put in someone so goofy, even the rwn's will run the other way.

That won't work. They keep re-electing Louis Gohmert.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Had a bout yesterday morning with "Server not Found" The router was on, so I turned it off then on again and rebooted. Still nada. Called Verizon and they must have had a bad day. I was on hold about 45 minutes before a lovely man got to me. He did his magic from his remote location and we were back in business.
> 
> I wonder whether one of the competitors hacks into Verizon to try to get customers to switch? We are inundated with mailings from one and cutesy TV ads from another.
> 
> ...


And the Public Service Commission kept them from raising the rates sky-high? Yes, I remember.

Good luck about that cell tower. The price of liberty is eternal vigilance, or something like that.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Great idea. Or put in someone so goofy, even the rwn's will run the other way.
> 
> That won't work. They keep re-electing Louis Gohmert.


Ya, what is with Louie, or is it the people of his district in Texas. And to think I lived in Texas for a couple months. Thank God we didn't find full time work. Then my Grandpa died, so we had to come home. Found jobs right away in Iowa. What were we thinking? That was in 1965 so we were young and dumb I guess.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Ya, what is with Louie, or is it the people of his district in Texas. And to think I lived in Texas for a couple months. Thank God we didn't find full time work. Then my Grandpa died, so we had to come home. Found jobs right away in Iowa. What were we thinking? That was in 1965 so we were young and dumb I guess.


Saved in the nick of time, whatever that is.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Saved in the nick of time, whatever that is.


You got that right. I can't even imagine having him as my representative.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> You got that right. I can't even imagine having him as my representative.


Or that Rick as your governor?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Or that Rick as your governor?


You got that right. OR living with all those righties that want to secede from the union. I think we should just let them go.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> You got that right. OR living with all those righties that want to secede from the union. I think we should just let them go.


Can we keep Austin? I hear it's a nice place. The rest of the state can go.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> You got that right. OR living with all those righties that want to secede from the union. I think we should just let them go.


What if Mexico had won in 1836?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Can we keep Austin? I hear it's a nice place. The rest of the state can go.


The streets in Dallas are kept nice and clean and there is some attractive architecture. And the downtown jitneys are nice, too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> The streets in Dallas are kept nice and clean and there is some attractive architecture. And the downtown jitneys are nice, too.


Okay, Dallas can stay. But Louie Gohmert's district has to go.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I keep getting reminders from "forum" to come here, but there's never anything new. All I ever see is my own silly message about Texas.

Could it be that KP is getting senile? Or that Lisa has posted and then been whisked away?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Same way here in Mpls./St.Paul ,Huck. What is sometimes called "Minnesota nice" depends entirely on who you are and what you look like. Plenty of racists here in the north.


A friend called it the crime of Driving While Black. She is terrified for the safety of her two sons, both of whom are scholarly and lovely people.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I keep getting reminders from "forum" to come here, but there's never anything new. All I ever see is my own silly message about Texas.
> 
> Could it be that KP is getting senile? Or that Lisa has posted and then been whisked away?


Lisa is our own Lon Chaney, the Man of 1000 Faces!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I keep getting reminders from "forum" to come here, but there's never anything new. All I ever see is my own silly message about Texas.
> 
> Could it be that KP is getting senile? Or that Lisa has posted and then been whisked away?


Seems like it--apparently she materialized over on the prayer thread to request supplications to various gods and goddesses.
I'm sorry I missed it!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Seems like it--apparently she materialized over on the prayer thread to request supplications to various gods and goddesses.
> I'm sorry I missed it!


I'd love to have seen that. I bet those spoilsports complained.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Seems like it--apparently she materialized over on the prayer thread to request supplications to various gods and goddesses.
> I'm sorry I missed it!


Oh that news is so jolly. Does anyone know apporx. what page?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Seems like it--apparently she materialized over on the prayer thread to request supplications to various gods and goddesses.
> I'm sorry I missed it!


Hi Susan!! Good to see you again! Hope all is well with you and your family.
I've been busy making and freezing pesto. I think I have extraordinary plants this year. Every time I harvest the things, they are twice as big in 2 days. Must be the moon goddess at work there


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oh that news is so jolly. Does anyone know apporx. what page?


Not a clue--her posts were wiped out Admin and/or Karverr, who's now the official moderator.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi Susan!! Good to see you again! Hope all is well with you and your family.
> I've been busy making and freezing pesto. I think I have extraordinary plants this year. Every time I harvest the things, they are twice as big in 2 days. Must be the moon goddess at work there


Yup--all hail Selene!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Not a clue--her posts were wiped out Admin and/or Karverr, who's now the official moderator.


Yeah I could not find it. Pooey. What is an official moderator? The one who censors posts?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yeah I could not find it. Pooey. What is an official moderator? The one who censors posts?


So I gather--I only found out about the incident by listening to the chatter over on FF.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> So I gather--I only found out about the incident by listening to the chatter over on FF.


Wow! You mean I could go over to the Prayer Place and ask for an interfaith prayer and Karveer could just see my name and not post it?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'd love to have seen that. I bet those spoilsports complained.


Of course they did! Or maybe one of them talked to her hubby......


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Wow! You mean I could go over to the Prayer Place and ask for an interfaith prayer and Karveer could just see my name and not post it?


Or perhaps delete it 10 seconds after it goes up. I'm not quite sure how it works, but Karverr seems pretty jazzed by his new title.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi Susan!! Good to see you again! Hope all is well with you and your family.
> I've been busy making and freezing pesto. I think I have extraordinary plants this year. Every time I harvest the things, they are twice as big in 2 days. Must be the moon goddess at work there


I hope you left an appropriate prayer to her at Karverr's place.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Or perhaps delete it 10 seconds after it goes up. I'm not quite sure how it works, but Karverr seems pretty jazzed by his new title.


Oy Vey!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oy Vey!


Well, Karverr is a carver. What would you expect him to do with unseemly prayers.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope you left an appropriate prayer to her at Karverr's place.


Karverr's Place---hmm, that brings to mind a bar owned by a certain cigar chomping loud-mouthed old bigot. I wonder if Karverr serves drinks?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Or perhaps delete it 10 seconds after it goes up. I'm not quite sure how it works, but Karverr seems pretty jazzed by his new title.


Seems like he is jazzing up to be the KP Cult Leader.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope you left an appropriate prayer to her at Karverr's place.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Karverr's Place---hmm, that brings to mind a bar owned by a certain cigar chomping loud-mouthed old bigot. I wonder if Karverr serves drinks?


Kool Aid??


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I amhaving trouble with my wi fi tonight. I'll be in and out it seems.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yeah I could not find it. Pooey. What is an official moderator? The one who censors posts?


Apparently I was wrong there, SQM. Karverr's not the official moderator, and only Admin can delete the posts.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Apparently I was wrong there, SQM. Karverr's not the official moderator, and only Admin can delete the posts.


That's good. I would not want to partake on a site with censorship.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Karverr's Place---hmm, that brings to mind a bar owned by a certain cigar chomping loud-mouthed old bigot. I wonder if Karverr serves drinks?


Yup, that's the place. I wonder whether his particular sect discourages drinking alcohol or encourages it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Yup, that's the place. I wonder whether his particular sect discourages drinking alcohol or encourages it.


I have no idea. I know Baptists and the like tend to be teetotalers, but he's a Southern boy...who knows which is the stronger force?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

FYI everyone, there are moderators for sections, not threads, so Karverr would have to request admin to set up his prayer thread as a section and request that he be the moderator.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Yup, that's the place. I wonder whether his particular sect discourages drinking alcohol or encourages it.


He appears to be drunk on himself, probably doesn't need alcohol


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> He appears to be drunk on himself, probably doesn't need alcohol


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Satire alert~~~~~~

Nation Debates Extremely Complex Issue of Children Firing Military Weapons


Credit Photograph by SVEN NACKSTRAND/AFP/Getty
WASHINGTON (The Borowitz Report)Across the United States on Wednesday, a heated national debate began on the extremely complex issue of children firing military weapons.

Every now and then, the nation debates an issue that is so complicated and tricky it defies easy answers, says pollster Davis Logsdon. Letting small children fire automatic weapons is such an issue.

Logsdon says that the thorny controversy is reminiscent of another ongoing national debate, about whether it is a good idea to load a car with dynamite and drive it into a tree.

Many Americans think its a terrible idea, but others believe that with the correct supervision, its perfectly fine, he says. Whos to say whos right?

Similar, he says, is the national debate about using a flamethrower indoors. There has been a long and contentious national conversation about this, he says. Its another tough one.

Much like the long-running national debates about jumping off a roof, licking electrical sockets, and gargling with thumbtacks, the vexing question of whether children should fire military weapons does not appear headed for a swift resolution.

Like the issue of whether you should sneak up behind a bear and jab it with a hot poker, this wont be settled any time soon, he says.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Satire alert~~~~~~
> 
> Nation Debates Extremely Complex Issue of Children Firing Military Weapons
> 
> ...


Is this really satire? It makes a lot of sense to me. :twisted:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Only in Arizona. ( Sorry Dame and my Evil Republican Twin.)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Apparently I was wrong there, SQM. Karverr's not the official moderator, and only Admin can delete the posts.


You are correct. He is not managing a section. If he was he would have more abilities. I manage the workshop section and you have to get approval from Admin. you are then able to delete posts and to 'run' the section.

In forum topics, I don't believe any one excepts the poster and admin can remove the posts and the only way we can remove our posts after the hour is up is to ask admin to do it for us. His topic is like all the rest including this one. YOu can also approach admin. to remove someone elses but it is up to admin. (like reporting certain posts that are offensive)

Admin has the sole responsibility to look after the main forum subjects. If you want to become a section head you have to apply, and if they think you are able they allow it. You are also able to 'lock' whole topics (like each workshop) so that no further posts can be made. I don't think that topic would qualify. jmo.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

In this week's New Yorker.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Some interesting reading. Wish I could see the idiot make a comment about it now. 
http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/dna-evidence-clears-inmate-death-row


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

My heartiest applause to you. It's so nice to start the day with a good belly laugh :!: :!: :!: :!: :twisted: :twisted: :XD: :XD:


cookiequeen said:


> Satire alert~~~~~
> Nation Debates Extremely Complex Issue of Children Firing Military Weapons
> 
> Credit Photograph by SVEN NACKSTRAND/AFP/Getty
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Some interesting reading. Wish I could see the idiot make a comment about it now.
> http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/dna-evidence-clears-inmate-death-row


The idiot is too smart for that, but he'll never apologize for what he's already said. Those people never do.

Stories like this make me sick to my stomach, of people tricked into false confessions by the police and then used for political reasons by idiots like Scalia.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> The idiot is too smart for that, but he'll never apologize for what he's already said. Those people never do.
> 
> Stories like this make me sick to my stomach, of people tricked into false confessions by the police and then used for political reasons by idiots like Scalia.


I agree. Too bad Scalia won't be booted off the Supreme Court AND disbarred. However, this example of justice gone horribly wrong has only been in the news for a couple of days. Scalia won't even get a little slap on the hand, but I guess I'll waste a little time hoping he will.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nothing like good satire to start the day. The debate on children and automatic weapons......trying to decide......



MaidInBedlam said:


> My heartiest applause to you. It's so nice to start the day with a good belly laugh :!: :!: :!: :!: :twisted: :twisted: :XD: :XD:


 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How's his health?



MaidInBedlam said:


> I agree. Too bad Scalia won't be booted off the Supreme Court AND disbarred. However, this example of justice gone horribly wrong has only been in the news for a couple of days. Scalia won't even get a little slap on the hand, but I guess I'll waste a little time hoping he will.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

20 years and nothing has changed. Wish Joni Ernst would come knocking on my door. I did send her an email with some questions I had, but heard nothing.

http://www.upworthy.com/i-remember-when-this-scene-was-first-broadcast-on-tv-and-i-was-like-aww-hell-yeah?c=ufb2


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> How's his health?


I think they should be up for a vote every 4 years and let us decide when we have had enough.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> 20 years and nothing has changed. Wish Joni Ernst would come knocking on my door. I did send her an email with some questions I had, but heard nothing.
> 
> http://www.upworthy.com/i-remember-when-this-scene-was-first-broadcast-on-tv-and-i-was-like-aww-hell-yeah?c=ufb2


You're wrong. Things have changed. For the worse.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Just saw this on Facebook.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I agree. Too bad Scalia won't be booted off the Supreme Court AND disbarred. However, this example of justice gone horribly wrong has only been in the news for a couple of days. Scalia won't even get a little slap on the hand, but I guess I'll waste a little time hoping he will.


Missed the Scalia incident. What happened?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Voting is so...civilized.



NJG said:


> I think they should be up for a vote every 4 years and let us decide when we have had enough.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You're wrong. Things have changed. For the worse.


I'm afraid you're right.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Well Governor Ultra-sound was found guilty on 11 counts. Makes me very happy. Wish they would get Cristy and Walker next. I still think they should have done something to Iowa's Branstad back in 91 when his son Eric passed a car, on a two lane when there were 3 cars coming towards him in the other lane. The first one made it onto the shoulder, the second one went between Eric and the car he was passing and the third one hit Eric head on. A 60 year old lady died at the scene and her husband was taken by ambulance to the hospital where he died. Eric, had very few injuries, but was taken by air ambulance. The 65 year old man should have been in the air ambulance as he was very seriously injured and later died. Eric was also going 10 miles over the speed limit and paid a $15 fine. Branstad paid the family $200,000 to avoid being sued in court. Eric had quite a few run ins with the law because of drinking and the majority of the people believe he was drinking that night. I would like to know who he paid off to keep Eric from being charged with vehicular homicide. Had it been my child, there would have been a charge. Sounds like ole Terry bribed and paid off somebody. I still get very angry every time I think about it.

http://operation-nation.com/?p=102


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> Well Governor Ultra-sound was found guilty on 11 counts. Makes me very happy. Wish they would get Cristy and Walker next. I still think they should have done something to Iowa's Branstad back in 91 when his son Eric passed a car, on a two lane when there were 3 cars coming towards him in the other lane. The first one made it onto the shoulder, the second one went between Eric and the car he was passing and the third one hit Eric head on. A 60 year old lady died at the scene and her husband was taken by ambulance to the hospital where he died. Eric, had very few injuries, but was taken by air ambulance. The 65 year old man should have been in the air ambulance as he was very seriously injured and later died. Eric was also going 10 miles over the speed limit and paid a $15 fine. Branstad paid the family $200,000 to avoid being sued in court. Eric had quite a few run ins with the law because of drinking and the majority of the people believe he was drinking that night. I would like to know who he paid off to keep Eric from being charged with vehicular homicide. Had it been my child, there would have been a charge. Sounds like ole Terry bribed and paid off somebody. I still get very angry every time I think about it.
> 
> http://operation-nation.com/?p=102


We see that all the time, rich people paying off to get their out of control kids off the hook after vehicular homicides with drugs or alcohol involved.

Yesterday's Star Ledger had an article about Christie and the GWB scandal with cops claiming they were told to shut up about the lane closures. Seems there may be more coming out. The way Christie has been threatening public workers' pensions, I don't think the cops love him, and would probably like to see him taken down.

http://www.nj.com/politics/index.ssf/2014/09/shut_up_part_of_cover_up_port_authority_probes_muzzling_of_gwb_officers.html#incart_river


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> How's his health?


Found this, and, of course, it is satire...very perverse satire. I don't know whether I should feel :XD:, or :hunf: or both.
"Thursday, March 28, 2013
Borowitz Report: Antonin Scalia Resigns From Supreme Court Effective Immediately

WASHINGTON -- Justice Antonin Scalia dropped a bombshell on the Supreme Court today, announcing his decision to resign from the Court effective immediately and leave the United States forever.

Calling this week by far the worst week of my life, Justice Scalia lashed out at his fellow-Justices and the nation, saying, I dont want to live in a sick, sick country that thinks the way this country apparently thinks.

Justice Scalia said that he had considered fleeing to Canada, but they not only have gay marriage but also national health care, which is almost as evil.

He said the fact that nations around the world recognizing same-sex marriage are falling like deviant dominoes would not deter him from leaving the United States: There are plenty of other countries that still feel the way I do. Ill move to Iran if I have to.

Throwing off his robe in a dramatic gesture, Justice Scalia reserved his harshest parting shot for his fellow-Justices, screaming, Damn you! Damn each and every one of you to hell! You call yourself judges? Thats a good one. Youre nothing but animals!

Breathing heavily after his tirade, he turned to Justice Clarence Thomas and said, Except you, Clarence. Are you coming with me?

Justice Thomas said nothing in reply.

Read more: http://www.newyorker.com/online/blo...03/bitter-scalia-leaves-us.html#ixzz2OrtN2Ba6


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

NJG said:


> 20 years and nothing has changed. Wish Joni Ernst would come knocking on my door. I did send her an email with some questions I had, but heard nothing.
> 
> http://www.upworthy.com/i-remember-when-this-scene-was-first-broadcast-on-tv-and-i-was-like-aww-hell-yeah?c=ufb2


Oh, yew, I remember this. Funny how some things don't change...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Well Governor Ultra-sound was found guilty on 11 counts. Makes me very happy. Wish they would get Cristy and Walker next. I still think they should have done something to Iowa's Branstad back in 91 when his son Eric passed a car, on a two lane when there were 3 cars coming towards him in the other lane. The first one made it onto the shoulder, the second one went between Eric and the car he was passing and the third one hit Eric head on. A 60 year old lady died at the scene and her husband was taken by ambulance to the hospital where he died. Eric, had very few injuries, but was taken by air ambulance. The 65 year old man should have been in the air ambulance as he was very seriously injured and later died. Eric was also going 10 miles over the speed limit and paid a $15 fine. Branstad paid the family $200,000 to avoid being sued in court. Eric had quite a few run ins with the law because of drinking and the majority of the people believe he was drinking that night. I would like to know who he paid off to keep Eric from being charged with vehicular homicide. Had it been my child, there would have been a charge. Sounds like ole Terry bribed and paid off somebody. I still get very angry every time I think about it.
> 
> http://operation-nation.com/?p=102


I was sickened by the defense he used. I am glad he is going to do time.
I hope she does, too. Like you said, 1 down and Christie and Walker to go!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Wisconsin, Kansas and New Jersey all in financial trouble. Who do you suppose will bail them out?

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/09/08/1328153/-Scott-Walker-s-2015-17-budget-shortfall-balloons-to-1-8-billion?detail=email


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Wisconsin, Kansas and New Jersey all in financial trouble. Who do you suppose will bail them out?
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/09/08/1328153/-Scott-Walker-s-2015-17-budget-shortfall-balloons-to-1-8-billion?detail=email


If the Kochs do, I think they get to keep those three states.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Wisconsin, Kansas and New Jersey all in financial trouble. Who do you suppose will bail them out?
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/09/08/1328153/-Scott-Walker-s-2015-17-budget-shortfall-balloons-to-1-8-billion?detail=email


I don't know if they will get bailed out, but if the people were smart, they would vote these idiots out of office.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't know if they will get bailed out, but if the people were smart, they would vote these idiots out of office.


How smart could they be if they elected these idiots in the first place?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> How smart could they be if they elected these idiots in the first place?


Ah, the game changed, Purl. Promise them the moon, get elected, then screw them all. I think those voters may have learned a lesson there. I am sure that when they voted Walker in as Gov for Wis that they never thought that their union rights would be stripped, or that he would take a major vote on the subject with the democrats being absent. But he did both. 
Christie played Mr. Good Guy when Sandy hit, but has yet to follow up on anything he promised his people. He took money from the federal funds to put up a building while people are still out of their homes.
People don't forget things like that when it comes to elections.
and let's not forget the bridge kerfuffle.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Speaking of idiots, there are lots of them out there.

http://thinkprogress.org/justice/2014/09/09/3565073/georgia-senator-early-voting-suppression/

http://bellejar.ca/2014/09/09/halifax-man-sentenced-to-only-five-years-in-prison-for-years-of-rape-and-abuse-of-young-girl/

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/kingston-gives-away-the-game-congress-isis-debate

Most republicans still think they did the right thing by going to Iraq so today they got advice from Cheney. I think some people should be receiving psychiatric help, although that probably wouldn't help them. They should at least not be let out in public alone.

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/most-us-think-we-did-the-right-thing-iraq

Can you imagine what the police would have done to this person if she were black and kicked a cop? 
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/09/06/white-teen-bmw-hits-three-cars-assaults-cop-in-pennsylvania-and-doesnt-get-shot/


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the links, Norma. The crazy just gets crazier!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am craving a slice of coffee cake from Ebingers in Sheepshead Bay. Don't know why, I just am.

Question, whatever happened to WOW. After we stopped posting there the thread seems to have disappeared.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am craving a slice of coffee cake from Ebingers in Sheepshead Bay. Don't know why, I just am.
> 
> Question, whatever happened to WOW. After we stopped posting there the thread seems to have disappeared.


It must be buried somewhere but I hope you are not missing it. I think we have enough threads to keep us from knitting already and I got bored with the abortion stuff. Let it remain MIA. I heard from Nature today and she said she has been busy. I thought she died with Joan Rivers. Glad to know she is alive and gardening.

I forget you were a New Yorker. I would get you some and send it but SheepsHead Bay is far from me. Can I get it for you elsewhere?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ah, the game changed, Purl. Promise them the moon, get elected, then screw them all. I think those voters may have learned a lesson there. I am sure that when they voted Walker in as Gov for Wis that they never thought that their union rights would be stripped, or that he would take a major vote on the subject with the democrats being absent. But he did both.
> Christie played Mr. Good Guy when Sandy hit, but has yet to follow up on anything he promised his people. He took money from the federal funds to put up a building while people are still out of their homes.
> People don't forget things like that when it comes to elections.
> and let's not forget the bridge kerfuffle.


New Jersey makes mistakes, but I used to think of Wisconsin as solidly Populist, if not Democratic. Then this guy comes in and shafts them. Well, he'll be prosecuted soon, anyway.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> How smart could they be if they elected these idiots in the first place?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am craving a slice of coffee cake from Ebingers in Sheepshead Bay. Don't know why, I just am.
> 
> Question, whatever happened to WOW. After we stopped posting there the thread seems to have disappeared.


Ah, the desired effect. At least we know it can work.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Speaking of idiots, there are lots of them out there.
> 
> http://thinkprogress.org/justice/2014/09/09/3565073/georgia-senator-early-voting-suppression/
> 
> ...


Boy, did you hit the jackpot! I was about to go to bed when I thought I'd read your message. Forget it.

That last cutie kicked the cop in the head. She should have been shot.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Boy, did you hit the jackpot! I was about to go to bed when I thought I'd read your message. Forget it.
> 
> That last cutie kicked the cop in the head. She should have been shot.


She probably would have been shot if she had been black.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I began a new thread yesterday: Getting older, and better.

Not earth-shaking, but you might enjoy reading it.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I began a new thread yesterday: Getting older, and better.
> 
> Not earth-shaking, but you might enjoy reading it.


Will check it out, I think I missed it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Please join me on the topic I just started in General Chit-Chat. It's called "Chef in Bedlam". We all have to eat. A lot of us enjoy cooking. I think this will be a happy place where anyone can go.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Please join me on the topic I just started in General Chit-Chat. It's called "Chef in Bedlam". We all have to eat. A lot of us enjoy cooking. I think this will be a happy place where anyone can go.


I'm off to knitting this morning, but I'll check in later. Any cooking topic started by Maid is sure to have delicious recipes.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> How smart could they be if they elected these idiots in the first place?


The first time Christie ran, he ran on the reputation of being a fair and tough prosecutor. Jon Corzine was a total disaster following the Jim McGreevey scandal, so any Republican probably would have been a shoo in.

With the second election the Democrats caved completely and ran an unelectable candidate, Barbara Buono. Christie was showing his true character but his publicists pushed the "feisty", "get it done", and similar aspects of his being larger than life. Buono was so forgettable and so underfunded again, he was a shoo in.

As a lame duck Governor with presidential ambitions, he patterned himself as more conservative than thou. He is walking the fine line of undermining women enough to get conservative backing while talking out the other side of his mouth so as to get women's votes.

What about the others? Any insights from people who are more familiar with how they got as far as they have done?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am craving a slice of coffee cake from Ebingers in Sheepshead Bay. Don't know why, I just am.
> 
> Question, whatever happened to WOW. After we stopped posting there the thread seems to have disappeared.


That or Junior's cheese cake. Did you see the story about Junior's not selling out to developers?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> New Jersey makes mistakes, but I used to think of Wisconsin as solidly Populist, if not Democratic. Then this guy comes in and shafts them. Well, he'll be prosecuted soon, anyway.


Perhaps New Jersey is so jaded by being screwed over by crooked or sly pols for so many years that the "same old same old" is considered the norm.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> The first time Christie ran, he ran on the reputation of being a fair and tough prosecutor. Jon Corzine was a total disaster following the Jim McGreevey scandal, so any Republican probably would have been a shoo in.
> 
> With the second election the Democrats caved completely and ran an unelectable candidate, Barbara Buono. Christie was showing his true character but his publicists pushed the "feisty", "get it done", and similar aspects of his being larger than life. Buono was so forgettable and so underfunded again, he was a shoo in.
> 
> ...


I think the country has gotten so partisan with this "my side has to win" attitude, and the idea that as long as you are a member of my party, you must be ok and I will vote for you. Why else would people vote against their own self interest. When Joni Ernst talks about about privatizing social security and cutting Medicare and republicans still say they will vote for her, those on SS & Medicare and those to go on it soon and those to go on it some day soon. They have all heard about the voucher system the right wants for Medicare, but still vote republican. I don't think they realize how the republican party has changed. It is not the same party it was during the Reagan years, but they don't really pay attention, they just vote republican. I talked to someone in the grocery store the other day that was going to vote republican, but didn't know anything about the candidates. He said "Oh we don't listen to all that political stuff, we just vote republican like we always have." I set him straight real quick and told him he is the problem and explained why. I doubt I changed his mind, but he did listen to me at least.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm on my way. Thanks.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Please join me on the topic I just started in General Chit-Chat. It's called "Chef in Bedlam". We all have to eat. A lot of us enjoy cooking. I think this will be a happy place where anyone can go.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> The first time Christie ran, he ran on the reputation of being a fair and tough prosecutor. Jon Corzine was a total disaster following the Jim McGreevey scandal, so any Republican probably would have been a shoo in.
> 
> With the second election the Democrats caved completely and ran an unelectable candidate, Barbara Buono. Christie was showing his true character but his publicists pushed the "feisty", "get it done", and similar aspects of his being larger than life. Buono was so forgettable and so underfunded again, he was a shoo in.
> 
> ...


Say what you will about Christie, he ran a couple of good campaigns. But the public knows a lot more about him than they did. I don't think he'll do as well any more.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Perhaps New Jersey is so jaded by being screwed over by crooked or sly pols for so many years that the "same old same old" is considered the norm.


Maybe. But NJ has had some reasonable Republicans in the past - Whitman and Kean, for instance - so the voters may not have realized how much things had changed.

Your avatar: is that a blacksmith? a constellation? or what?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

It is a blacksmith. The emoticon version is banging away on the anvil.

Don't elevate Whitman to the level of Kean. She is the one who raped the pension system of huge amounts of money (after protests went through the courts she had to return most - not all - of it). That set the tone of stealing from public workers' pension funds in which we had been legally required to invest. The State was also legally required to match funds, stopped doing so, and is thumbing their noses at retirees and demonizing us all. We are not looking for entitlements. We paid into an investment fund and are being screwed over.

She started attending local AAUW meetings and chatting us all up when she was running for governor until after the election, then she was nowhere to be seen again.

Millicent Fenwick is the standard bearer for what a real Republican woman should be. She was honest and did what she could for her constituents. Tom Kean (Sr) is the same sort of Republican. The party has been hijacked by people who should be honest and call themselves the Conservative Party or something else. They are not advocates for us normal people of modest means. They are helping us work our way down to poverty.



Poor Purl said:


> Maybe. But NJ has had some reasonable Republicans in the past - Whitman and Kean, for instance - so the voters may not have realized how much things had changed.
> 
> Your avatar: is that a blacksmith? a constellation? or what?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm glad to see someone here. I haven't dropped by here for awhile but I would hate to see the posts die down. 

I just droppee in to see what if anything was happening. Glad to see you posting here too Marilyn. 

Beautiful evening here --I am going to go and finish my book. Need to return it to the library tomorrow. see you later, friend.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> It is a blacksmith. The emoticon version is banging away on the anvil.
> 
> Don't elevate Whitman to the level of Kean. She is the one who raped the pension system of huge amounts of money (after protests went through the courts she had to return most - not all - of it). That set the tone of stealing from public workers' pension funds in which we had been legally required to invest. The State was also legally required to match funds, stopped doing so, and is thumbing their noses at retirees and demonizing us all. We are not looking for entitlements. We paid into an investment fund and are being screwed over.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize Whitman had done such a number on the workers. After all, she ran the EPA, didn't she?

Oh, well, once a Christie always a Christie.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I didn't realize Whitman had done such a number on the workers. After all, she ran the EPA, didn't she?
> 
> Oh, well, once a Christie always a Christie.


When she "ran" the EPA, she really just toed the party line and didn't do much. She was the token female and the sacrificial lamb when things went wrong. She took the fall and resigned. We were supposed to think women had power. Sort of the same situation as Bridget Kelly, who is the sacrificial lamb taking the fall for the GWB lane closure debacle.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> When she "ran" the EPA, she really just toed the party line and didn't do much. She was the token female and the sacrificial lamb when things went wrong. She took the fall and resigned. We were supposed to think women had power. Sort of the same situation as Bridget Kelly, who is the sacrificial lamb taking the fall for the GWB lane closure debacle.


You know way more about her than I do. She didn't leave much of an impression. Why are Bachmann and Palin still around?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You know way more about her than I do. She didn't leave much of an impression. Why are Bachmann and Palin still around?


Because they are somewhat attractive and buffoonish.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Because they are somewhat attractive and buffoonish.


Maybe the male buffoons think these two women make them look smart and capable in comparison at the same time they may make some people think women get respect in the party. Wrong and wrong.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Maybe the male buffoons think these two women make them look smart and capable in comparison at the same time they may make some people think women get respect in the party. Wrong and wrong.


You're probably right about that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You know way more about her than I do. She didn't leave much of an impression. Why are Bachmann and Palin still around?


Know where the bodies are buried?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You know way more about her than I do. She didn't leave much of an impression. Why are Bachmann and Palin still around?


A. Because neither one is smart enough to figure out that only a minute number in this country take them seriously. 
B. They are still here because stupid republican women need someone to look up to.
C. Because Ringling Bros. is not hiring right now?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Know where the bodies are buried?


Now, if they could only find their brains!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> A. Because neither one is smart enough to figure out that only a minute number in this country take them seriously.
> B. They are still here because stupid republican women need someone to look up to.
> C. Because Ringling Bros. is not hiring right now?


You left out 
D. All of the above.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You left out
> D. All of the above.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You know way more about her than I do. She didn't leave much of an impression. Why are Bachmann and Palin still around?


Poor Purl
because they are rather entertaining.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> A. Because neither one is smart enough to figure out that only a minute number in this country take them seriously.
> B. They are still here because stupid republican women need someone to look up to.
> C. Because Ringling Bros. is not hiring right now?


BrattyPatty
All of the above. Good to see you Patty.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> because they are rather entertaining.


Hi, Huck. Welcome back. You've been missed.

And yours is the correct answer.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Hi, Huck. Welcome back. You've been missed.
> 
> And yours is the correct answer.


Hello, all you LOLL'ers. I've been taking a KP hiatus. Sometimes, one needs a break. Of course, I've done a little lurking here and there. It's amazing how much other stuff one can accomplish by reducing KP time. Of course, now that I think about it, what the heck did I do?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Hello, all you LOLL'ers. I've been taking a KP hiatus. Sometimes, one needs a break. Of course, I've done a little lurking here and there. It's amazing how much other stuff one can accomplish by reducing KP time. Of course, now that I think about it, what the heck did I do?


I hope you spent some of that time baking. Otherwise, why should we let you disappear again?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

A warm welcome back to our temporary defectors - Huckle and CQ. You missed so so much.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> A warm welcome back to our temporary defectors - Huckle and CQ. You missed so so much.


Here's today's "bounty."


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Those are treats for knitting tomorrow.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gorgeous. Do they contain raisins or choc. chips?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Gorgeous. Do they contain raisins or choc. chips?


Cupcakes contain your favorites---mini choc chips and cream cheese. The cookies are for the non-chocoholics and contain ground ginger (plus a few other spices), crystallized ginger, and toffee bits. People say they're good, but I don't like ginger that well.
I have to leave you for a bit because we have to dine, but I'll check back later.
BTW, is anyone watching the Ken Burns special on the Roosevelts? I keep saying I want to read an Eleanor biography but haven't done it yet.
Latergators


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> A warm welcome back to our temporary defectors - Huckle and CQ. You missed so so much.


SQM
thank you very much. Am into learning new things right now and am being challenged. Someone said: "it can't be done" and I am showing, IT CAN.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Cupcakes contain your favorites---mini choc chips and cream cheese. The cookies are for the non-chocoholics and contain ground ginger (plus a few other spices), crystallized ginger, and toffee bits. People say they're good, but I don't like ginger that well.
> I have to leave you for a bit because we have to dine, but I'll check back later.
> BTW, is anyone watching the Ken Burns special on the Roosevelts? I keep saying I want to read an Eleanor biography but haven't done it yet.
> Latergators


cookiequeen
the smell of your cookies is delightful, now I want to taste them.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> cookiequeen
> the smell of your cookies is delightful, now I want to taste them.


C'mon over!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Those are treats for knitting tomorrow.


I'll be knitting tomorrow. Can I have some?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'll be knitting tomorrow. Can I have some?


Sure, c'mon over. If you're late, I always have something in the freezer.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Sure, c'mon over. If you're late, I always have something in the freezer.


I wish I could bake like that! They look yummy!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen has posted some wonderful pictures of her recent trip to Alaska. Get over to Summer 2014 Alaska Road Trip as soon as you can.  http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-292207-1.html


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Ho. Is this the current Liberal, Progressive LOLL site? I was hoping someone had a thought on Donald Chump..oh, Trump's suggestion that our a president is a psycho because of the Ebola situation. Talk about a psycho??!! Lol


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Mindy -- I just dropped by. Maybe some of the others will too. I think Trump is an idiot and so self loving that I wonder why anyone would pay any attention. He does have a lot of money but his arrogance is something else. 

He also, in my opinion puts himself out there by saying things that will get a reaction, good or bad - he just wants the attention but a lot of people who dislike the President quote him. I don't think he is truthful. I think he is on a power trip.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> A. Because neither one is smart enough to figure out that only a minute number in this country take them seriously.
> B. They are still here because stupid republican women need someone to look up to.
> C. Because Ringling Bros. is not hiring right now?


LOL!! Love the last one.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

MindyT said:


> Hey Ho. Is this the current Liberal, Progressive LOLL site? I was hoping someone had a thought on Donald Chump..oh, Trump's suggestion that our a president is a psycho because of the Ebola situation. Talk about a psycho??!! Lol


I am not sure what people expect the President to do about the Ebola issue. Poor guy, he is in a "damned if you do and damned if you don't" situation.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I am not sure what people expect the President to do about the Ebola issue. Poor guy, he is in a "damned if you do and damned if you don't" situation.


Probably because his opponents see him as all-powerful (he's becoming a dictator) and also as totally incompetent.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> thank you very much. Am into learning new things right now and am being challenged. Someone said: "it can't be done" and I am showing, IT CAN.


A woman after my own heart- the story of my life!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Hey Ho. Is this the current Liberal, Progressive LOLL site? I was hoping someone had a thought on Donald Chump..oh, Trump's suggestion that our a president is a psycho because of the Ebola situation. Talk about a psycho??!! Lol


Donald Trump, the essence of "It takes one to know one."


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Hey Ho. Is this the current Liberal, Progressive LOLL site? I was hoping someone had a thought on Donald Chump..oh, Trump's suggestion that our a president is a psycho because of the Ebola situation. Talk about a psycho??!! Lol


Well of course we knew everyone would blame the president for Ebola. They blame him for everything. Trump is such a puke. He is another one I mute every time he is on the news as what he has to say is not important. There was even a person on another thread that said the Ebola thing was planned by the president so he could declare marshal law and stay in power, and she got the information from a "knowledgeable source." What is wrong with people? But say one word about racism and they come unglued, "Oh no, not me." Wait till we have a new president, and then see if he/she is treated this bad. President Obama hasn't been allowed to do very much, but they sure like to play the blame game.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I am not sure what people expect the President to do about the Ebola issue. Poor guy, he is in a "damned if you do and damned if you don't" situation.


Whatever he does it is wrong. He was appointing too many czar's in the beginning, but now he needed to appoint an Ebola czar. When he did, it was the wrong one, cause he wasn't a Dr. They take every opportunity to bad mouth him, no matter what he does.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NJG said:


> Whatever he does it is wrong. He was appointing too many czar's in the beginning, but now he needed to appoint an Ebola czar. When he did, it was the wrong one, cause he wasn't a Dr. They take every opportunity to bad mouth him, no matter what he does.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

GWPlver said:


> I am not sure what people expect the President to do about the Ebola issue. Poor guy, he is in a "damned if you do and damned if you don't" situation.


There are some people who are so adamantly against the President, that whatever he does will be deemed wrong. He is not the best President I have seen since I started evaluating them, but he is far from the worst. It is ingenuous to say his race has nothing to do with why some people hate him so much. They can deny all they want, but the antagonism is the elephant in the room in more ways than one.

The Ebola situation is a no win regardless of who is President Unless the President were an experienced public health expert, dealing with a potential pandemic is complicated and there are few precedents in dealing with them successfully. We had an influenza epidemic in 1919 that killed a huge number of people. In the 1300's it was the Black Plague. Eventually things righted themselves. At least nowadays we know more about sanitation and communication is better so we can stay aware of what is happening and have a better chance to take care of ourselves. And medical research has advanced so there is a greater chance of a cure or immunization being found. I am more concerned at this time in the US about the enterovirus that is attacking young children.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> There are some people who are so adamantly against the President, that whatever he does will be deemed wrong. He is not the best President I have seen since I started evaluating them, but he is far from the worst. It is ingenuous to say his race has nothing to do with why some people hate him so much. They can deny all they want, but the antagonism is the elephant in the room in more ways than one.
> 
> The Ebola situation is a no win regardless of who is President Unless the President were an experienced public health expert, dealing with a potential pandemic is complicated and there are few precedents in dealing with them successfully. We had an influenza epidemic in 1919 that killed a huge number of people. In the 1300's it was the Black Plague. Eventually things righted themselves. At least nowadays we know more about sanitation and communication is better so we can stay aware of what is happening and have a better chance to take care of ourselves. And medical research has advanced so there is a greater chance of a cure or immunization being found. I am more concerned at this time in the US about the enterovirus that is attacking young children.


Hi, Marilyn. I've missed you, and this message is one reason why.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Hi, Marilyn. I've missed you, and this message is one reason why.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Our Marilyn is always the voice of reason and sanity. We need her here.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Just heard on the early a.m. radio news that the 40 or so people in Mr. Duncan's family/friends circle, have all been tested after the 21 day quarrentine and are all Ebola free and being released. Same for the nurse who went on the cruise...no Ebola.,what will the critics do when there are no new cases here, or they are cured? Can't be because anything good the a president or CDC did, must be a coincidence, huh!? (Satire alert)


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Just heard on the early a.m. radio news that the 40 or so people in Mr. Duncan's family/friends circle, have all been tested after the 21 day quarrentine and are all Ebola free and being released. Same for the nurse who went on the cruise...no Ebola.,what will the critics do when there are no new cases here, or they are cured? Can't be because anything good the a president or CDC did, must be a coincidence, huh!? (Satire alert)


So true, Mindy. Conservatives were only too eager to heap the blame on Obama's shoulders when the situation seemed to be spinning out of control--can't imagine them subsequently placing the laurels on his brow as the situation improves.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Mindy. Conservatives were only too eager to heap the blame on Obama's shoulders when the situation seemed to be spinning out of control--can't imagine them subsequently placing the laurels on his brow as the situation improves.


doubt there is a chance of that happening. I am glad that it seems to be working out in most if not all cases. I worry a bit about it as my dil is a flight attendant on flights to Europe. I hope it is contained. It was announced on our radio and TV news here that Canada has come up with a serum which they feel will save many lives of those who have been infected. I hope that is the case. We have some excellent people up here who have contributed at other times to solving problems 
with difficult diseases.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This is pretty funny and so true. Read these things on twitter.

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/10/whites-riot-over-pumpkins-in-nh-and-twitter-turns-it-into-epic-lesson-about-ferguson/


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Hi, Marilyn. I've missed you, and this message is one reason why.


I spent about 5 weeks immersed in working for the charity rummage sale, then Dave and I got a bug and were not too energetic. Of course, we had the Holy Days (endlessly, it seems), but we are back to our normal sassy selves now. D was a sweetie and took me out to lunch today and helped with a bulky grocery trip that wasn't heavy but filled the back of the Jeep.

Hope all is well with you and yours.

M


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> This is pretty funny and so true. Read these things on twitter.
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/10/whites-riot-over-pumpkins-in-nh-and-twitter-turns-it-into-epic-lesson-about-ferguson/


It has been on the news in all its glory. Stupidity is an equal opportunity enterprise, not confined to one social class or ethnicity.

At least in Ferguson the disturbance was over a social issue with broad societal implications. The pumpkin riots was strictly juvenile delinquency.

I don't condone riot under any circumstances, as it often causes untold "collateral damage" to innocents and usually undermines the cause it claims to espouse. Gandhi, Dr. King, Nelson Mandela, and other leaders in fights for justice walked the high road and set a tone for how to do a meaningful protest that leads to long term results. It takes maturity, common sense, and patience, all virtues sorely lacking in many young hotheads. And it takes strong credible leadership to guide the movement.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I spent about 5 weeks immersed in working for the charity rummage sale, then Dave and I got a bug and were not too energetic. Of course, we had the Holy Days (endlessly, it seems), but we are back to our normal sassy selves now. D was a sweetie and took me out to lunch today and helped with a bulky grocery trip that wasn't heavy but filled the back of the Jeep.
> 
> Hope all is well with you and yours.
> 
> M


As well as it can be. I'm so relieved the holidays are finally over (see, not exactly endless, though it seems that way). I don't ever want to cook another meal.

Now things can get back to normal, whatever that is.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Good to see them again!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I love Bernie Sanders.

There has been a flurry of press speculation about what might happen if the number of independents in the Senate increased as a result of the Nov. 4 elections. Would Sen. Bernie Sanders of Vermont continue to caucus with Democrats in the next session of Congress? In response to news media inquiries, Sanders issued the following statement:

I intend to caucus with that party that will most likely support a major federal jobs program putting millions of Americans back to work rebuilding our crumbling infrastructure; supports overturning the disastrous Citizens United Supreme Court decision; supports raising the minimum wage to a living wage; supports pay equity for women workers; supports a single-payer national health care program; ends our disastrous trade policies; addresses the grotesque level of income and wealth inequality; and is prepared to aggressively address the international crisis of global warming.

I could be wrong, Sanders added, but my guess is that will not be the Republican Party.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Scott Brown really isn't prepared to be a senator now any more than he was the first time he was in the senate.

Im not going to talk about whether were going to do something in the future, Brown replied, apparently confused about the purpose of a political campaign.

When asked how he would determine if the border was secure or not he said You know its secure when people dont come across it.
I think that is a first grade answer. I think my grand daughter could have answered that.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Saw this on Facebook.

If men could get pregnant, there would be birth control in gumball machines and it would taste like beer.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Saw this on Facebook.
> 
> If men could get pregnant, there would be birth control in gumball machines and it would taste like beer.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Scott Brown really isn't prepared to be a senator now any more than he was the first time he was in the senate.
> 
> Im not going to talk about whether were going to do something in the future, Brown replied, apparently confused about the purpose of a political campaign.
> 
> ...


Remember, this is the guy who claimed to have secret meetings with kings and queens "daily." Your granddaughter at least knows the difference between a fairy tale and real life.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Remember, this is the guy who claimed to have secret meetings with kings and queens "daily." Your granddaughter at least knows the difference between a fairy tale and real life.


You made me laugh, but yes she does.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> You made me laugh, but yes she does.


Purl hit the nail on the head with that comment. The republicans don't have the brightest bulbs in the chandelier to run for office. It seems the more inane they are, the more the RWN's love them and vote them in. They say they want their country back, but if they keep placing lunatics in office as they have been, there is no chance of that happening.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Always remember that Liberals are on the "left" side because our hearts are are on the left side, too.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Always remember that Liberals are on the "left" side because our hearts are are on the left side, too.


Good point. I like that comment.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Purl hit the nail on the head with that comment. The republicans don't have the brightest bulbs in the chandelier to run for office. It seems the more inane they are, the more the RWN's love them and vote them in. They say they want their country back, but if they keep placing lunatics in office as they have been, there is no chance of that happening.


So true, and sorry to say a lot of their constituents are the same way, just not very bright. Steve King has been saying there won't be any gays in heaven. He just doesn't realize it, but because of his words and actions he won't be going there either. 
Joni Ernst just canceled her appt with the Des Moines register and won't talk with other Iowa papers either. I hope that does her some harm. She was with Rand Paul, gave a short speech and refused to take questions. She thinks she can finish out this campaign that way. I hope she is wrong, but those dim bulbs will vote for her anyway.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Always remember that Liberals are on the "left" side because our hearts are are on the left side, too.


I think there was a different historical reason, but I like yours better.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

NJG said:


> So true, and sorry to say a lot of their constituents are the same way, just not very bright. Steve King has been saying there won't be any gays in heaven. He just doesn't realize it, but because of his words and actions he won't be going there either.
> Joni Ernst just canceled her appt with the Des Moines register and won't talk with other Iowa papers either. I hope that does her some harm. She was with Rand Paul, gave a short speech and refused to take questions. She thinks she can finish out this campaign that way. I hope she is wrong, but those dim bulbs will vote for her anyway.


Oh! So the Jews will be somewhere with the gays. I am fine with that.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oh! So the Jews will be somewhere with the gays. I am fine with that.


!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


>


What a treat, Patty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

This appeared in Things Are Heating Up..., in response to a message about a possible case of ebola in New York City. Can anyone translate it for me?



the yarnlady said:


> I thought they were not sure yet if he had it yet? It was just a precocious and went him in just incase?
> 
> Either way hiding in New York can't see that happening. Even White Plains won't help


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> This appeared in Things Are Heating Up..., in response to a message about a possible case of ebola in New York City. Can anyone translate it for me?


I read it and read it and read it and still did not get it. But the Surrealists would have loved that post. My favorite part was "White Plains".


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I read it and read it and read it and still did not get it. But the Surrealists would have loved that post. My favorite part was "White Plains".


Mine, too. I figured out the precocious, but nothing else.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Mine, too. I figured out the precocious, but nothing else.


What did the precocious mean in this context? This is making me laugh.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What did the precocious mean in this context? This is making me laugh.


My guess is precaution, but who knows?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am awarding Yarnie the Lewis Carroll medal tonight.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> I read it and read it and read it and still did not get it. But the Surrealists would have loved that post. My favorite part was "White Plains".


Maybe it's a quote from Joyce's Ulysses?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Maybe it's a quote from Joyce's Ulysses?


Maybe it was moonshine.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am awarding Yarnie the Lewis Carroll medal tonight.


Please, no. Lewis Carroll was very logical.

How about Salvador Dali? The medal could be in the shape of his mustache.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> Maybe it was moonshine.


I think you've got it. :thumbup: :thumbup: At least it works for me. And Yarnie is having some fun, too.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I will change it to the Edmund Lear or the double talk comedian award. What was his name? Professor Something Corey?????


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I will change it to the Edmund Lear or the double talk comedian award. What was his name? Professor Something Corey?????


Irwin. I met him once waiting for a Boston shuttle back to NY. He was funny even on line.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> This appeared in Things Are Heating Up..., in response to a message about a possible case of ebola in New York City. Can anyone translate it for me?


Easy peasy. Blah blah blah. (Same old.) (Deja vu all over again.) Take your pick.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She is very selective in the books she reads. I doubt she'll appreciate it as she should. Most apropos.



SQM said:


> I am awarding Yarnie the Lewis Carroll medal tonight.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> Maybe it was moonshine.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Good guess.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I think republicans are loosing their minds. Oh I know, it has been going on a long time, but this one is out of control.

http://jezebel.com/5893011/law-will-allow-employers-to-fire-women-for-using-whore-pills


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

NJG said:


> I think republicans are loosing their minds. Oh I know, it has been going on a long time, but this one is out of control.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/5893011/law-will-allow-employers-to-fire-women-for-using-whore-pills


Whore pills. If I don't laugh at the term, I'll start to tear my hair out. Good grief, what nonsense. (About the Soviet Union, too.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> I think republicans are loosing their minds. Oh I know, it has been going on a long time, but this one is out of control.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/5893011/law-will-allow-employers-to-fire-women-for-using-whore-pills


*A woman is behind this???!!!* Her name is Debbie. The law should be named "Debbie does Arizona."


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> *A woman is behind this???!!!* Her name is Debbie. The law should be named "Debbie does Arizona."


:thumbup: :thumbup: Plus sisterhood is supposed to be powerful and this Debbie is taking it lying down.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> What did the precocious mean in this context? This is making me laugh.


What's wrong? Can't you read English?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it was a good idea to resurrect this thread.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> *A woman is behind this???!!!* Her name is Debbie. The law should be named "Debbie does Arizona."


ROFLMAO!!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> What's wrong? Can't you read English?


That was English? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I would have never "considerated" that idea.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Another school shooting in Marysville WA. 5 dead including shooter. So sad


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> What's wrong? Can't you read English?


Ha ha. I can if I were drinking moonshine. But that post is my all time favorite. As good as Jabberwacke. (Sp?)


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Another school shooting in Marysville WA. 5 dead including shooter. So sad


I feel so overwhelmed with all the bad news.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This appeared in Things Are Heating Up..., in response to a message about a possible case of ebola in New York City. Can anyone translate it for me?


I haven't followed that topic. I cannot believe someone wrote something that makes Spooner and Mrs. Malaprop seem eloquent and erudite. Having graded essays by 4th graders in the past, let me try to translate:

"I thought they were not sure yet if he had it yet? {first sentence seems to make sense}
{what the heck does this mean? Maybe 'precaution'? Maybe 'sent' instead of 'went'?} It was just a precocious and went him in just incase?

Either way hiding in New York can't see that happening. Even White Plains won't help" {What does White Plains have to do with anything except traffic jams? Maybe some punctuation would do something to the first sentence?}

Gevalt!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am awarding Yarnie the Lewis Carroll medal tonight.


You are just too brillig!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> I will change it to the Edmund Lear or the double talk comedian award. What was his name? Professor Something Corey?????


You mean Irwin Corey? How about Molly McGee? She could have written something like that.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> I think republicans are loosing their minds. Oh I know, it has been going on a long time, but this one is out of control.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/5893011/law-will-allow-employers-to-fire-women-for-using-whore-pills


Maybe those little blue stupid pills are killing the few brain cells that might have been there. Talk about whore pills, some of the boys who use the blue pill are male whores chasing after women to whom they are not married.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Plus sisterhood is supposed to be powerful and this Debbie is taking it lying down.


Darling Maid, unintended double entendre?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That was English? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I would have never "considerated" that idea.


It stems from the Dubya school of English usage.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> It stems from the Dubya school of English usage.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Maybe those little blue stupid pills are killing the few brain cells that might have been there. Talk about whore pills, some of the boys who use the blue pill are male whores chasing after women to whom they are not married.


Right, but you won't see any bills introduced to stop them. Boys will be boys you know. We just need to put an aspirin between our knees unless we want to have a baby as that is the only reason to have sex. How you explain that to the male population, I don't know.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> !


Good one Patty. :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I keep getting email from my boyfriend, Robert Reich. Today's subject line read, "I need you." With heart pounding, I opened it. Heck, he wanted money!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I keep getting email from my boyfriend, Robert Reich. Today's subject line read, "I need you." With heart pounding, I opened it. Heck, he wanted money!


Awwh! er...tell him he has to earn it!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> I feel so overwhelmed with all the bad news.


It is so sad. I think we should use this thread and NB for other stuff? what do the rest of you think> We leave theirs alone. we will tell them that if they start posting here we will start over there??? just a thought.

I got my first iphone (actually it is a different, less expensive than the Iphone --) I have spent the afternoon trying to get my email and password accepted. finally did. This might be fun If I ever learn to use the darned thing. I miss being the only one that sits and plays on one in doctors' offices! Have to practice bending my thumbs - son doesn't use fingers he uses just thumbs but he plays games on line and has for years. hmm I wonder if he plays for money? Hmmm.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Awwh! er...tell him he has to earn it!


Don't give him my address!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Don't give him my address!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Darling Maid, unintended double entendre?


Me? Unintended? :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It is so sad. I think we should use this thread and NB for other stuff? what do the rest of you think> We leave theirs alone. we will tell them that if they start posting here we will start over there??? just a thought.
> 
> I got my first iphone (actually it is a different, less expensive than the Iphone --) I have spent the afternoon trying to get my email and password accepted. finally did. This might be fun If I ever learn to use the darned thing. I miss being the only one that sits and plays on one in doctors' offices! Have to practice bending my thumbs - son doesn't use fingers he uses just thumbs but he plays games on line and has for years. hmm I wonder if he plays for money? Hmmm.


I love my iPhone! I don't have to take a book with me, they're there for men to listen to along with a lot of music. I can forget a pen an=d notebook because I can take notes on my phone. And shopping lists. And use apps. And use it as a phone. I use my fast right index finger for writing messages, etc because I can't get that thumb action going, but it works just as well. What did I ever do without it? Lots of things, but I don't mind giving those up. Why, I can even follow KP on my iPhone.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I love my iPhone! I don't have to take a book with me, they're there for men to listen to along with a lot of music. I can forget a pen an=d notebook because I can take notes on my phone. And shopping lists. And use apps. And use it as a phone. I use my fast right index finger for writing messages, etc because I can't get that thumb action going, but it works just as well. What did I ever do without it? Lots of things, but I don't mind giving those up. Why, I can even follow KP on my iPhone.


I was thinking of upgrading to one. For some reason I am leaning toward the Samsung Galaxy 5.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What a crock. Insulting and aggravating. That's the Repubs for you.



NJG said:


> I think republicans are loosing their minds. Oh I know, it has been going on a long time, but this one is out of control.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/5893011/law-will-allow-employers-to-fire-women-for-using-whore-pills


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> *A woman is behind this???!!!* Her name is Debbie. The law should be named "Debbie does Arizona."


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> You are just too brillig!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Does everyone want money? I say buy your own lottery ticket and leave me alone. (Even you, Robert Sweetheart.)



cookiequeen said:


> I keep getting email from my boyfriend, Robert Reich. Today's subject line read, "I need you." With heart pounding, I opened it. Heck, he wanted money!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Awwh! er...tell him he has to earn it!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Good one Patty.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ROFL indeed. Monopoly seems even older now that you explain.



BrattyPatty said:


>


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear Shirl you aren't the last one to see if you can outwit a phone. I've refused to try so far....even texting.



Designer1234 said:


> It is so sad. I think we should use this thread and NB for other stuff? what do the rest of you think> We leave theirs alone. we will tell them that if they start posting here we will start over there??? just a thought.
> 
> I got my first iphone (actually it is a different, less expensive than the Iphone --) I have spent the afternoon trying to get my email and password accepted. finally did. This might be fun If I ever learn to use the darned thing. I miss being the only one that sits and plays on one in doctors' offices! Have to practice bending my thumbs - son doesn't use fingers he uses just thumbs but he plays games on line and has for years. hmm I wonder if he plays for money? Hmmm.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> !


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You're killing me tonight. I have hiccups I'm laughing so hard. Ps. Looking at the right end of the horse.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I, for one, am sure it's intended.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Me? Unintended? :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hey dame! Good to see you! I have more good ones but don't want to use them all up in one day


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll keep watching. I'm hooked.



BrattyPatty said:


> Hey dame! Good to see you! I have more good ones but don't want to use them all up in one day


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Okay, one more just for you!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If abortion is murder, are condoms kidnapping? Just had to print it out.



BrattyPatty said:


> Okay, one more just for you!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I was thinking of upgrading to one. For some reason I am leaning toward the Samsung Galaxy 5.


My son had to buy a new mobile phone, the other one ended up with a cracked screen. Nothing to do with it hitting the front of the fridge when it was pitched during an autistic meltdown. He thought the iphone was a tad dear but loved the format, identical to the ipod and ipad and therefore easier for him to use. We looked at the Samsung but it was too big, I think he had settled on the Samsung mini. Then the girl in the Telstra shop showed him the Telstra Dave, half the price of the Samsung and twice as strong. It is described as a 'working phone' and is coloured yellow. Someone said you could run over the thing and would not break it.

BTW do not worry about the dent in the fridge door, it is near the bottom and I have placed a large magnet over it. If anyone moves the magnet and discovers the dent I can always go into shock and horror "OMG, what have you done, look at the dent, did it happen because you could not get the magnet off the fridge or what??????"


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I love my iPhone! I don't have to take a book with me, they're there for men to listen to along with a lot of music. I can forget a pen an=d notebook because I can take notes on my phone. And shopping lists. And use apps. And use it as a phone. I use my fast right index finger for writing messages, etc because I can't get that thumb action going, but it works just as well. What did I ever do without it? Lots of things, but I don't mind giving those up. Why, I can even follow KP on my iPhone.


Moi, aussi. Have you seen the iPhone 6+? I'm drooling over it! No squinting.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I like this, so I'm posting it all over the place.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I like this, so I'm posting it all over the place.


I like that one too. I just posted it on Facebook.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Moi, aussi. Have you seen the iPhone 6+? I'm drooling over it! No squinting.


Haven't seen one in person. I have a pretty good tablet and am going to stick with that for a while. However, the no squinting aspect IS attractive. I really should check out the 6+, though.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> If abortion is murder, are condoms kidnapping? Just had to print it out.


You might be in trouble if the kidnappees don't survive.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I like this, so I'm posting it all over the place.


Good one, cookie!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

*


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Plus sisterhood is supposed to be powerful and this Debbie is taking it lying down.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Maid is too funny! She's on a roll!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What books are you reading? I have just started reading the rather large collection of poems and tales of Edgar Allan Poe.

"Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered, weak and weary,
Over many quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore......."


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Then the girl in the Telstra shop showed him the Telstra Dave, half the price of the Samsung and twice as strong. It is described as a 'working phone' and is coloured yellow. Someone said you could run over the thing and would not break it.


Looks and sounds great, but doesn't seem available except in Oz.

I still have my old Samsung flip phone. I make calls, receive calls, have an address book, get voice mails and that is pretty much it. I am on DD's plan, and that is what she got me. She has a smart phone that does more than I need for a phone to do. One nice feature on mine is I can hang it on a camera strap and clip it to my belt loop.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> What books are you reading? I have just started reading the rather large collection of poems and tales of Edgar Allan Poe.
> 
> "Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered, weak and weary,
> Over many quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore......."


Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.

One of my favourite poems also. Another one has the words

But Gertrude Slade became afraid,
And to keep her appointment unwilling,
When she spied the rain on her window-pane
In drops as big as a shilling;
She put off her hat and her mantle again,--
'He'll never expect me in all this rain!'


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.
> 
> One of my favourite poems also. Another one has the words
> 
> ...


That's one I've never seen/heard. I've got to look it up - I like the sound of it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's one I've never seen/heard. I've got to look it up - I like the sound of it.


I read a few things by Poe in school. In elementary school we read "The Tell Tale Heart". It scared the bejeez out of me back then.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I read a few things by Poe in school. In elementary school we read "The Tell Tale Heart". It scared the bejeez out of me back then.


My bejeez still hasn't returned. I reread it a few years ago and got creeped out all over again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> My bejeez still hasn't returned. I reread it a few years ago and got creeped out all over again.


LOL! 
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

I believe Eve's Poem is from "The Witches Frolic" by Thomas Ingoldsby.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Quoth the raven, `Nevermore.
> 
> One of my favourite poems also. Another one has the words
> 
> ...


But he waited for her until he had to get out of the rain, and went inside the ruins where they were to meet and ended up with a room full of witches.

It's in a series called The Ingoldsby Legends, and apparently made up of parodies of myths and legends. This section is called The Witches' Frolic, and there are pictures at http://www.exclassics.com/ingold/ingconts.htm


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL!
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I believe Eve's Poem is from "The Witches Frolic" by Thomas Ingoldsby.


Yes, it is. Did you know that, or did you have to look it up, like me?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poetry time? Here's one from an old teacher that isn't particularly good, but for some reason I've never forgotten it.

Chilly Willy, from his mirror, licked the mercury right off
Thinking, in his childish error, 'twould cure his whooping cough.
At his funeral his mother smartly said to Mrs. Brown,
"'Twas a chilly day for Willy when the Mercury went down!."

OK, no more, I promise.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes, it is. Did you know that, or did you have to look it up, like me?


I looked it up like you did.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Poetry time? Here's one from an old teacher that isn't particularly good, but for some reason I've never forgotten it.
> 
> Chilly Willy, from his mirror, licked the mercury right off
> Thinking, in his childish error, 'twould cure his whooping cough.
> ...


That's cute!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Poetry time? Here's one from an old teacher that isn't particularly good, but for some reason I've never forgotten it.
> 
> Chilly Willy, from his mirror, licked the mercury right off
> Thinking, in his childish error, 'twould cure his whooping cough.
> ...


That is funny. Don't stop.

Here's one I actually read in a magazine when I was about ten:

I dote the baple buds are swellig.
It bust be sprig that I am sbellig.
Agaid the bird is on the wig,
Ad dature starts her highlad flig.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I looked it up like you did.


Phooey. I was hoping to find someone who had read and would tell me about it, so I won't have to read it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That is funny. Don't stop.
> 
> Here's one I actually read in a magazine when I was about ten:
> 
> ...


Last week I had to call the support desk for our TV service and the poor woman was so clogged up that I had to keep asking her to repeat what she said. And I'm pretty good at decoding that sort of thing. Her sinus cavities must have been packed and her adenoids swollen beyond belief!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Last week I had to call the support desk for our TV service and the poor woman was so clogged up that I had to keep asking her to repeat what she said. And I'm pretty good at decoding that sort of thing. Her sinus cavities must have been packed and her adenoids swollen beyond belief!


Do people catch colds in California?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Phooey. I was hoping to find someone who had read and would tell me about it, so I won't have to read it.


It's a long one Purl, but it looks like very good reading to me!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Do people catch colds in California?


Oh, we do, we do. And there are always good, old allergies. The lady I was talking to told me she was in Mississippi. Do they have bad air?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

There once was a girl from St Paul
Who wore a newspaper dress to a ball
The dress caught on fire
And burned her entire 
Front page,sports section and all.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Oh, we do, we do. And there are always good, old allergies. The lady I was talking to told me she was in Mississippi. Do they have bad air?


Don't know about the air, but they don't have the best medical care.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> There once was a girl from St Paul
> Who wore a newspaper dress to a ball
> The dress caught on fire
> And burned her entire
> Front page,sports section and all.


Love it!

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That's one I've never seen/heard. I've got to look it up - I like the sound of it.


I loved it at school, especially the line 'with drops as big as a shilling'

Details

The witches' frolic.
by 
Thomas Ingoldsby

'The Witches Frolic'
(with illustrations by Ernest M. Jessop)

'The Ingoldsby Legends' where written by the Clergyman Thomas Barham (1788-1845) under the pseudonym 'Thomas Ingoldsby', and originally published piecemeal in Bentleys Miscellany before being collected in book form in the early 1840s. e Ingoldsby Legends' where written by the Clergyman Thomas Barham (1788-1845) under the pseudonym 'Thomas Ingoldsby', and originally published piecemeal in Bentleys Miscellany before being collected in book form in the early 1840s.

http://siderealpressblog.blogspot.com.au/2012/01/athomas-ingoldsby-witches-frolic-with.html


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL!
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I believe Eve's Poem is from "The Witches Frolic" by Thomas Ingoldsby.


First prize to Bratty Patty, who will now stand up and recite it in its entirety. A little bit of shush please girls, no giggling there in the back.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> First prize to Bratty Patty, who will now stand up and recite it in its entirety. A little bit of shush please girls, no giggling there in the back.


Um, Eve? I have to read it first. And I will read it. I glanced at it online for a few minutes. 
How about a couple of stanzas at a time? It looks like something I would enjoy.
Going through this collection of Edgar Allan Poe I have come to realize that not all of his poems are dark. He has some very sweet sonnets in there, too. But I will start 'The Tell Tale Heart" and see if it will still scare the bejeezus out of me.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> What books are you reading? I have just started reading the rather large collection of poems and tales of Edgar Allan Poe.
> 
> "Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered, weak and weary,
> Over many quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore......."


For some reason I am wandering through the Complete Stories of Sherlock Holmes. Comfort reading instead of comfort food. Actually, I'm listening to the stories. I rarely read printed books anymore. I've gotten so near-sighted in the last few years that I don't enjoy reading print the way I used to.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Complete works of EAP one of the staples in my 'library.' I'm slogging through a library book about IRA.



BrattyPatty said:


> What books are you reading? I have just started reading the rather large collection of poems and tales of Edgar Allan Poe.
> 
> "Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered, weak and weary,
> Over many quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore......."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> There once was a girl from St Paul
> Who wore a newspaper dress to a ball
> The dress caught on fire
> And burned her entire
> Front page,sports section and all.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I read a few things by Poe in school. In elementary school we read "The Tell Tale Heart". It scared the bejeez out of me back then.


The Pit and the Pendulum was the one that creeped me out! And I remember countless years ago when there were things like Kraft Theater on TV they presented "The Cask of Amontillado" with Charles Laughton. Gave me nightmares.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Oh, we do, we do. And there are always good, old allergies. The lady I was talking to told me she was in Mississippi. Do they have bad air?


Hot and humid.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Everyone have the Halloween Creapies? Booooooooooooo!



MarilynKnits said:


> The Pit and the Pendulum was the one that creeped me out! And I remember countless years ago when there were things like Kraft Theater on TV they presented "The Cask of Amontillado" with Charles Laughton. Gave me nightmares.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

*


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My thoughts exactly Patty. Why do people vote against their own best interests? Uber dumb?



BrattyPatty said:


> *


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

*


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Oh, we do, we do. And there are always good, old allergies. The lady I was talking to told me she was in Mississippi. Do they have bad air?


Of course they have bad air, they are a red state.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Of course they have bad air, they are a red state.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Reading some posts about conservatives blaming Obama for the 
government monitoring going on I just have to post this one.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Reading some posts about conservatives blaming Obama for the
> government monitoring going on I just have to post this one.


It's wonderful how right and wrong can switch places depending on who's president.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

From the schedule of the English Department at the Univ. of Pennsylvania:

*Wasting time on the Internet *
ENGL 111.301
Kenneth Goldsmith
Wednesdays 2-5:00 pm
fulfills requirements
Required Creative Writing Seminar of the English Creative Writing Track
Elective Seminar of the English Standard Major

_Live without dead time._  Situationist graffiti, Paris, May 1968 We spend our lives in front of screens, mostly wasting time: checking social media, watching cat videos, chatting, and shopping. What if these activities  clicking, SMSing, status-updating, and random surfing  were used as raw material for creating compelling and emotional works of literature? Could we reconstruct our autobiography using only Facebook? Could we write a great novella by plundering our Twitter feed? Could we reframe the internet as the greatest poem ever written? Using our laptops and a wifi connection as our only materials, this class will focus on the alchemical recuperation of aimless surfing into substantial works of literature. Students will be required to stare at the screen for three hours, only interacting through chat rooms, bots, social media and listservs. To bolster our practice, we'll explore the long history of the recuperation of boredom and time-wasting through critical texts about affect theory, ASMR, situationism and everyday life by thinkers such as Guy Debord, Mary Kelly Erving Goffman, Betty Friedan, Raymond Williams, John Cage, Georges Perec, Michel de Certeau, Henri Lefevbre, Trin Minh-ha, Stuart Hall, Sianne Ngai, Siegfried Kracauer and others. Distraction, multi-tasking, and aimless drifting is mandatory.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

This is what makes a Bachelor's degree so useless. But on second thought, I would like to sign up for it. I can ace this class with minimal effort. How did you even think to look for this PP?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> This is what makes a Bachelor's degree so useless. But on second thought, I would like to sign up for it. I can ace this class with minimal effort. How did you even think to look for this PP?


DH sent it to me. This explains why Penn graduates are so full of themselves, I think.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> DH sent it to me. This explains why Penn graduates are so full of themselves, I think.


I think it makes some of us who spend too much time here feel better about filling in our dead time with this activity or eschewing real time experiences.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I think it makes some of us who spend too much time here feel better about filling in our dead time with this activity or eschewing real time experiences.


I think you should get the point for using the word "eschewing" in a sentence.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> *


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It's wonderful how right and wrong can switch places depending on who's president.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think you should get the point for using the word "eschewing" in a sentence.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I was thinking of upgrading to one. For some reason I am leaning toward the Samsung Galaxy 5.


I've heard they're good. Maybe I got an iPhone because I was blinded by the brand name. The other, less expensive smartphones aren't necessarily "cheap". Many are well-made.

I got a good look at the iPhone 6s recently, Apples' larger phone and it was pretty cool. I could hold it easily. One drawback to the larger iPhone came to mind right away. It can't be slipped into a pocket which is where I put my phone.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I do like the I pads. I made an extra wide stocking so Santa can slip one in it! My laptop is on it's last leg. Hubby wants to get the Microsoft tablet that has the removable keyboard.

As for the phone, I am sold on the galaxy 4. The 5 is too wide as you have mentioned.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I do like the I pads. I made an extra wide stocking so Santa can slip one in it! My laptop is on it's last leg. Hubby wants to get the Microsoft tablet that has the removable keyboard.
> 
> As for the phone, I am sold on the galaxy 4. The 5 is too wide as you have mentioned.


I have an 11" RCA tablet that came with case and keyboard for $99 at Walmart. I went with the inexpensive tablet to see if I really would use it. I haven't used it quite as much as I think I should to be convinced it's a good thing to have. The big drawback is that it's wifi only and I have to share my data plan with it and my laptop. I find I use my laptop because I can be online with DSL and without worrying about whether I'm draining my wifi plan. Also, I like having the larger screen (15.6 inches) of my laptop. Oh, the wonders and mysteries of technology...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I've heard they're good. Maybe I got an iPhone because I was blinded by the brand name. The other, less expensive smartphones aren't necessarily "cheap". Many are well-made.
> 
> I got a good look at the iPhone 6s recently, Apples' larger phone and it was pretty cool. I could hold it easily. One drawback to the larger iPhone came to mind right away. It can't be slipped into a pocket which is where I put my phone.


My son bought me a 'cheap' one to see if I would like it and mainly so Pat and I can keep in touch.

He was amazed at what I can do with it. I can tell the weather, time, anywhere in the world. Send texts, send emails, phone, wifi - bluetooth if I want it (???) rotate screen,
change brightness, wallpaper, font etc. and so much more I have no idea. I get 3 free 2 hour sessions (going tomorrow). it seems easy to use if I only knew what I was doing. It is like learning a new computer. I even played mahjong on it a few minutes ago although I have absolutely no idea where I find it again :shock: :shock: :shock:

I haven't touched it for 2 days as all I was doing was going around in circles. It is starting to make sense.

It cost him 95.00 and it is a HUAWEI ascend-y330

I can't see how you would need anything more than that? He has an iphone which cost 5 times as much and he has it in his hands every second he can. He plays a lot of games which is not something that interests me that much. I will give you a run down of my journey learning the darned thing!. I guess lots of people go through this at the beginning . I just finally got my l year old Imac so I have an idea what I am doing with it so this is like starting over. I still am not sure how they can work together, but my mail arrived on my phone this morning!!!!! Interesting and time consuming.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My son bought me a 'cheap' one to see if I would like it and mainly so Pat and I can keep in touch.
> 
> He was amazed at what I can do with it. I can tell the weather, time, anywhere in the world. Send texts, send emails, phone, wifi - bluetooth if I want it (???) rotate screen,
> change brightness, wallpaper, font etc. and so much more I have no idea. I get 3 free 2 hour sessions (going tomorrow). it seems easy to use if I only knew what I was doing. It is like learning a new computer. I even played mahjong on it a few minutes ago although I have absolutely no idea where I find it again :shock: :shock: :shock:
> ...


My phone is getting old. It does not have a lot of memory left in it.
The buttons on the quirty keyboard are sticking and it does not take or store pictures very well. 
We are switching service providers, so a new phone will be part of the package.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> My son bought me a 'cheap' one to see if I would like it and mainly so Pat and I can keep in touch.
> 
> He was amazed at what I can do with it. I can tell the weather, time, anywhere in the world. Send texts, send emails, phone, wifi - bluetooth if I want it (???) rotate screen,
> change brightness, wallpaper, font etc. and so much more I have no idea. I get 3 free 2 hour sessions (going tomorrow). it seems easy to use if I only knew what I was doing. It is like learning a new computer. I even played mahjong on it a few minutes ago although I have absolutely no idea where I find it again :shock: :shock: :shock:
> ...


I've never gotten into playing computer games. I love my iPhone, though as I said, I might have gotten it partly because of the brand name. I don't have to remember to take a book with me when I'm out and about. I have a bunch of audio books. (Lots of music, too) I don't have to have a note book or calendar or anything like that. Phone does that stuff, too. My data plan makes me watch out about spending too much time using wi-fi but I can do lots of things online if I want to. I usually go somewhere that has free wi-fi if I want to spend an appreciable amount of time online. That's what coffee shops are for, aren't they?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> My phone is getting old. It does not have a lot of memory left in it.
> The buttons on the quirty keyboard are sticking and it does not take or store pictures very well.
> We are switching service providers, so a new phone will be part of the package.


Have you checked out Consumer Consular?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Something I saw on FaceBook.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Something I saw on FaceBook.


That is PERFECT! LOL


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Something I saw on FaceBook.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (3 apiece)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo. Thanks for the quotes.



NJG said:


> Something I saw on FaceBook.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Bravo. Thanks for the quotes.


So glad to see you. There are some very funny posts on "Morbid" a left over from yesterday.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Who do you trust?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello ladies!
I know I have been MIA for quite a while now. I have been super busy. I did want to share that a 3 weeks ago (a mere week before I left on a trip to Lake Tahoe, AMAZING,) I was invited to be a part of an artist's fair!! A friend of a friend loved my work so much that she spoke so highly of me to a friend, and that friend invited me to be in the show! So I worked on some pieces before I left, and since I got back I finished designing 2 headband patterns and a hair kercheif. I am quite proud of the straps if I do say so myself. I was also able to make a few of 2 of the patterns, plus I have 4 patterns for my water bottle carriers. I at least have enough to sell a few and still have some samples. I made my own business cards and got purchase order slips and everything. Wow, I feel so grown up! Also, luckily MIL agreed to keep granny the extra week so I could get stuff done, so that was a big help. 

Oh, did I mention the fair is TOMOROW (well, today I guess-nov 2)!! I have some of my later pieces on the blocking boards right now. DH is attaching hooks to the poles I have with crochet flower and live cords going up it to use as a display. 

I am super excited and will be thinking of all of you. Wish me luck!

Hope all is well with y'all!

NC


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful work. Sounds like you've had fun. Welcome home.



Natureschampion said:


> Hello ladies!
> I know I have been MIA for quite a while now. I have been super busy. I did want to share that a 3 weeks ago (a mere week before I left on a trip to Lake Tahoe, AMAZING,) I was invited to be a part of an artist's fair!! A friend of a friend loved my work so much that she spoke so highly of me to a friend, and that friend invited me to be in the show! So I worked on some pieces before I left, and since I got back I finished designing 2 headband patterns and a hair kercheif. I am quite proud of the straps if I do say so myself. I was also able to make a few of 2 of the patterns, plus I have 4 patterns for my water bottle carriers. I at least have enough to sell a few and still have some samples. I made my own business cards and got purchase order slips and everything. Wow, I feel so grown up! Also, luckily MIL agreed to keep granny the extra week so I could get stuff done, so that was a big help.
> 
> Oh, did I mention the fair is TOMOROW (well, today I guess-nov 2)!! I have some of my later pieces on the blocking boards right now. DH is attaching hooks to the poles I have with crochet flower and live cords going up it to use as a display.
> ...


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Hello ladies!
> I know I have been MIA for quite a while now. I have been super busy. I did want to share that a 3 weeks ago (a mere week before I left on a trip to Lake Tahoe, AMAZING,) I was invited to be a part of an artist's fair!! A friend of a friend loved my work so much that she spoke so highly of me to a friend, and that friend invited me to be in the show! So I worked on some pieces before I left, and since I got back I finished designing 2 headband patterns and a hair kercheif. I am quite proud of the straps if I do say so myself. I was also able to make a few of 2 of the patterns, plus I have 4 patterns for my water bottle carriers. I at least have enough to sell a few and still have some samples. I made my own business cards and got purchase order slips and everything. Wow, I feel so grown up! Also, luckily MIL agreed to keep granny the extra week so I could get stuff done, so that was a big help.
> 
> Oh, did I mention the fair is TOMOROW (well, today I guess-nov 2)!! I have some of my later pieces on the blocking boards right now. DH is attaching hooks to the poles I have with crochet flower and live cords going up it to use as a display.
> ...


Good luck with your venture, I am sure you will be a great success. Yes, I have missed you and it is good to see you posting again. :thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice to see you again NC. Beautiful work and I hope you sell lots. Will make great Xmas gifts.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Lovely work and nice choice of colors. Today is the day! Hope you come home with a big smile on your face and a nicely chubby purse.

You have been missed, but sounds as if you have been happily occupied.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have missed you too. It is so good to hear from you!

Good luck in your sale and come back soon and let us know how you are doing!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Who do you trust?


I trust you, Cheeky.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, Nature Child, good to see you back and busy. Good luck with the show, sell a lot of stuff, and come back triumphant.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for the support and compliments! I did quite well considering it was my first show. I even got an order for one of my larger knitted pieces! What was worth the most though, which you can't put a price on IMO, was the experiences gained. 

My display was also exquisite. I used one of my chupah poles and base and attached hooks in different places. They ended up being perfectly placed to see the piece and the crochet cords in between. The table was set up with grandmas shawl spread across and hanging down the front. On the table was a basket with grannys wrap flowing out one side, and a bag hanging out the other. I had my beanie and a small and big water bottle carrier in different places. Oh, and my business cards! I know people just take them sometimes, but it's still pretty cool. One woman even took an extra for a friend at work. This woman says she wants me to design a blanket or a shawl for her Danish mom, and I know it could be all talk, but I already have some ideas. She had bought one of my more expensive smaller pieces, so who knows? Who knows with any of this? I guess that's part of the excitement, isn't it? 

Well, I gtg choose colors for the scarf the gentleman ordered for his wife. He is giving me full creative licence and only told me she has red hair and is Irish. So I know to use greens. Off to KnitPicks! And then I have to finally unpack and get things straightened up from our trip. Lots of laundry to do.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Thanks for the support and compliments! I did quite well considering it was my first show. I even got an order for one of my larger knitted pieces! What was worth the most though, which you can't put a price on IMO, was the experiences gained.
> 
> My display was also exquisite. I used one of my chupah poles and base and attached hooks in different places. They ended up being perfectly placed to see the piece and the crochet cords in between. The table was set up with grandmas shawl spread across and hanging down the front. On the table was a basket with grannys wrap flowing out one side, and a bag hanging out the other. I had my beanie and a small and big water bottle carrier in different places. Oh, and my business cards! I know people just take them sometimes, but it's still pretty cool. One woman even took an extra for a friend at work. This woman says she wants me to design a blanket or a shawl for her Danish mom, and I know it could be all talk, but I already have some ideas. She had bought one of my more expensive smaller pieces, so who knows? Who knows with any of this? I guess that's part of the excitement, isn't it?
> 
> Well, I gtg choose colors for the scarf the gentleman ordered for his wife. He is giving me full creative licence and only told me she has red hair and is Irish. So I know to use greens. Off to KnitPicks! And then I have to finally unpack and get things straightened up from our trip. Lots of laundry to do.


How nice that you had a successful day. You are special to us, and it is lovely to see that you have appreciative customers.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Seems like Conde Nast has moved into the new World Trade Center. Would you work there or quit your job? The atmosphere there is so horrible - I would never set foot in that monster building built over a graveyard.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I have an 11" RCA tablet that came with case and keyboard for $99 at Walmart. I went with the inexpensive tablet to see if I really would use it. I haven't used it quite as much as I think I should to be convinced it's a good thing to have. The big drawback is that it's wifi only and I have to share my data plan with it and my laptop. I find I use my laptop because I can be online with DSL and without worrying about whether I'm draining my wifi plan. Also, I like having the larger screen (15.6 inches) of my laptop. Oh, the wonders and mysteries of technology...


If you have wifi in your home, you can use your tablet all over the house. That's one of the advantages of having a tablet. Your data plan would be used on your phone and laptop away from a wifi area. There aren't any usage limits on your DSL, are there?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds exciting. I'm happy for you.



Natureschampion said:


> Thanks for the support and compliments! I did quite well considering it was my first show. I even got an order for one of my larger knitted pieces! What was worth the most though, which you can't put a price on IMO, was the experiences gained.
> 
> My display was also exquisite. I used one of my chupah poles and base and attached hooks in different places. They ended up being perfectly placed to see the piece and the crochet cords in between. The table was set up with grandmas shawl spread across and hanging down the front. On the table was a basket with grannys wrap flowing out one side, and a bag hanging out the other. I had my beanie and a small and big water bottle carrier in different places. Oh, and my business cards! I know people just take them sometimes, but it's still pretty cool. One woman even took an extra for a friend at work. This woman says she wants me to design a blanket or a shawl for her Danish mom, and I know it could be all talk, but I already have some ideas. She had bought one of my more expensive smaller pieces, so who knows? Who knows with any of this? I guess that's part of the excitement, isn't it?
> 
> Well, I gtg choose colors for the scarf the gentleman ordered for his wife. He is giving me full creative licence and only told me she has red hair and is Irish. So I know to use greens. Off to KnitPicks! And then I have to finally unpack and get things straightened up from our trip. Lots of laundry to do.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't like high rises at all.



SQM said:


> Seems like Conde Nast has moved into the new World Trade Center. Would you work there or quit your job? The atmosphere there is so horrible - I would never set foot in that monster building built over a graveyard.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Whoever is here, NJG is under attack by Winding Road on "6 years later." If you can drop by, she can probably use help. WR prides herself on being a PITA, and she's very proud now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Never mind. You got there before I left that message.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm booting her posterior. Let's get her.



Poor Purl said:


> Whoever is here, NJG is under attack by Winding Road on "6 years later." If you can drop by, she can probably use help. WR prides herself on being a PITA, and she's very proud now.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

There is worse on another thread called Inequality in Income or something like that. A European woman posted a whole thing about the Jewish Rothschild family causing global financial woes. The Sloth leaped from her canopy right on this woman's head and didn't let go until she said she would try to delete it. Opps. I broke a toe nail. Will need to get a mani/pedi once I know she has been melted away into nothingness.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> There is worse on another thread called Inequality in Income or something like that. A European woman posted a whole thing about the Jewish Rothschild family causing global financial woes. The Sloth leaped from her canopy right on this woman's head and didn't let go until she said she would try to delete it. Opps. I broke a toe nail. Will need to get a mani/pedi once I know she has been melted away into nothingness.


Nuts. One more thread I have to fight on. Was this European woman called Blessed in some midwestern state?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

No her name started with an A. Were you able to find the thread? if not I will try to find it for you. She is from Belgium and Italy according to her avatar. The worst yet.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wealth inequality in the U.S. - it is not what we think it is! 


This is the thread PP. Pure crap. Fighting is good for you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> No her name started with an A. Were you able to find the thread? if not I will try to find it for you. She is from Belgium and Italy according to her avatar. The worst yet.


She's pretty bad, but coming from Belgium she was taught to think that way. I'm glad you said you'd keep an eye on her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Wealth inequality in the U.S. - it is not what we think it is!
> 
> This is the thread PP. Pure crap. Fighting is good for you.


I spent the afternoon fighting with Winding Road, an exercise in futility. I'm too tired to do more.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I spent the afternoon fighting with Winding Road, an exercise in futility. I'm too tired to do more.


You did well with that bigoted creep on the other thread. Don't get in a twist Windy - I am referring to someone else.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm booting her posterior. Let's get her.


Although in her defence she did take someone to task for stating Afghans were terrorists when they posted



> When I see 'afghan' I always think of a scruffy terrorist in a turban who chops off heads. If it does refer to a blanket, perhaps its time for a rethink on the name!


She replied



> Besides not all Afghans are terrorists. There are mothers, kids, uncles, aunts, grandmothers, grandfathers etc. who are Afghans.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am suppose to have sympathy for that European Bigot because she pointed out that Afghans lead normal lives in some instances????? Would she say the same about the Jewish people in Europe. She is now # 1 on my bleep list. What did Robert De Niro say in "Meet the Fockers"? I'm watching you? Well I am. Hope she finds her way to the Vatican Ratline and follows the rest of the rats to San Paulo and away from here on KP.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Wealth inequality in the U.S. - it is not what we think it is!
> 
> This is the thread PP. Pure crap. Fighting is good for you.


I unwatched this topic, especially after her comment



> I had some Jewish friends/colleagues and they seemed just like any other normal person.


How charming, _they seemed just like any other normal person_

A totally nasty and unnecessary remark. Perhaps her bible is The Protocols of the Elders of Zion.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> She's pretty bad, but coming from Belgium she was taught to think that way. I'm glad you said you'd keep an eye on her.


Agree.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

The European is my new mission.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I spent the afternoon fighting with Winding Road, an exercise in futility. I'm too tired to do more.


Me too, last night, definitely an exercise in futility, she fights for the sake of fighting, I am convinced if I shifted my view to hers, she would then switch.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Seems like Conde Nast has moved into the new World Trade Center. Would you work there or quit your job? The atmosphere there is so horrible - I would never set foot in that monster building built over a graveyard.


When I spent most of my days in lower Manhattan, that part of the city was Radio Row, with Lafayette street shop after shop of supplies for the sorts of people who built their own kits and repaired their own radios. Also many hardware stores. You could find shops that sold back dated magazines and all other sorts of interesting items. Then it was all demolished for the first WTC and the neighborhood lost all its quirky charm. Even before the horrors, I hated going back because I could see ghosts. Now I shudder at the thought of being in that part of the City. Progress is making some people very rich - just some people. I hope and pray that there are no further unhappy incidents and that the people who work in the building do so in safety and comfort.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> When I spent most of my days in lower Manhattan, that part of the city was Radio Row, with Lafayette street shop after shop of supplies for the sorts of people who built their own kits and repaired their own radios. Also many hardware stores. You could find shops that sold back dated magazines and all other sorts of interesting items. Then it was all demolished for the first WTC and the neighborhood lost all its quirky charm. Even before the horrors, I hated going back because I could see ghosts. Now I shudder at the thought of being in that part of the City. Progress is making some people very rich - just some people. I hope and pray that there are no further unhappy incidents and that the people who work in the building do so in safety and comfort.


I get overwhelmed when I go downtown in that area. I stay away - the atmosphere is horrible.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

New tactic for me is to strive not to engage her directly. Give me strength.



Cindy S said:


> Me too, last night, definitely an exercise in futility, she fights for the sake of fighting, I am convinced if I shifted my view to hers, she would then switch.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have no desire to see that part of the city.



MarilynKnits said:


> When I spent most of my days in lower Manhattan, that part of the city was Radio Row, with Lafayette street shop after shop of supplies for the sorts of people who built their own kits and repaired their own radios. Also many hardware stores. You could find shops that sold back dated magazines and all other sorts of interesting items. Then it was all demolished for the first WTC and the neighborhood lost all its quirky charm. Even before the horrors, I hated going back because I could see ghosts. Now I shudder at the thought of being in that part of the City. Progress is making some people very rich - just some people. I hope and pray that there are no further unhappy incidents and that the people who work in the building do so in safety and comfort.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> I have no desire to see that part of the city.


We had happy times in the City when we were young. We walked from Washington Square south to the Chinese and Jewish sections, west through the Village with its coffee houses and pastry shops, east to Second Avenue either to the deli or a trattoria called La Orchidia to eat between classes, or north to 14th Street, 34th Street, sometimes all the way up to FAO to see the toys and each year to look at the fantasy windows at Macy's and B Altman at Christmas. We went to different museums, often as a class trip.

I want to keep my memories intact rather than despoil them with what the city has become now. We used to dress nicely to wander Manhattan Island. In more recent years when we went to the boat show I dressed like a bag lady not to be a target for muggers. And the boat show was more convenient at the old Coliseum with nearby restaurants than it is now, dragging all the way west to the Javits Center. That is one boring building.

I think D and I and our friends lived in the best of times in relation to the glories of the City. We could get "twofers" for Broadway matinees with stars like Elaine Stritch and Howard Keel at prices students could afford.

Enough sentiment. I am just sorry I never got to The Fantasticks with Jerry Orbach. It was right around the corner and it seemed it would last forever. Nothing does but memories.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's why memories are the best of all. thanks for sharing.



MarilynKnits said:


> We had happy times in the City when we were young. We walked from Washington Square south to the Chinese and Jewish sections, west through the Village with its coffee houses and pastry shops, east to Second Avenue either to the deli or a trattoria called La Orchidia to eat between classes, or north to 14th Street, 34th Street, sometimes all the way up to FAO to see the toys and each year to look at the fantasy windows at Macy's and B Altman at Christmas. We went to different museums, often as a class trip.
> 
> I want to keep my memories intact rather than despoil them with what the city has become now. We used to dress nicely to wander Manhattan Island. In more recent years when we went to the boat show I dressed like a bag lady not to be a target for muggers. And the boat show was more convenient at the old Coliseum with nearby restaurants than it is now, dragging all the way west to the Javits Center. That is one boring building.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Me too, last night, definitely an exercise in futility, she fights for the sake of fighting, I am convinced if I shifted my view to hers, she would then switch.


That's funny. Maybe we ought to try that.

When I told her I give up because it felt like arguing with a teenager, she asked why it took me so long to figure it out. *She's proud to be compared to a teenager!* :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's funny. Maybe we ought to try that.
> 
> When I told her I give up because it felt like arguing with a teenager, she asked why it took me so long to figure it out. *She's proud to be compared to a teenager!* :evil: :evil: :evil:


Arrested development? Second childhood? Better stop there.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> When I spent most of my days in lower Manhattan, that part of the city was Radio Row, with Lafayette street shop after shop of supplies for the sorts of people who built their own kits and repaired their own radios. Also many hardware stores. You could find shops that sold back dated magazines and all other sorts of interesting items. Then it was all demolished for the first WTC and the neighborhood lost all its quirky charm. Even before the horrors, I hated going back because I could see ghosts. Now I shudder at the thought of being in that part of the City. Progress is making some people very rich - just some people. I hope and pray that there are no further unhappy incidents and that the people who work in the building do so in safety and comfort.


I remember that area the same way you do. My husband was working on lower Broadway at the time they were starting to close the stores and tear down buildings; he would wander around taking pictures of detached walls and closed stores and the men doing the demolition. Now we have no idea where the pictures are (since they were slides, going through boxes and boxes of those things is no easy job).

We all hated the WTC. It was such a clumsy, klutzy clump of buildings compared to the Woolworth Building nearby, the Chrysler Building, even the Empire State Building. Then one day it was gone, and we cried over it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> We had happy times in the City when we were young. We walked from Washington Square south to the Chinese and Jewish sections, west through the Village with its coffee houses and pastry shops, east to Second Avenue either to the deli or a trattoria called La Orchidia to eat between classes, or north to 14th Street, 34th Street, sometimes all the way up to FAO to see the toys and each year to look at the fantasy windows at Macy's and B Altman at Christmas. We went to different museums, often as a class trip.
> 
> I want to keep my memories intact rather than despoil them with what the city has become now. We used to dress nicely to wander Manhattan Island. In more recent years when we went to the boat show I dressed like a bag lady not to be a target for muggers. And the boat show was more convenient at the old Coliseum with nearby restaurants than it is now, dragging all the way west to the Javits Center. That is one boring building.
> 
> ...


I loved being a teenager living in Manhattan. We could bicycle to the Village or walk to Chinatown, theater tickets started $2.80, which anyone could afford, and there were odd, unannounced cultural events to attend. Every Saturday afternoon in the Great Hall at Cooper Union (where Abraham Lincoln spoke about ending slavery) there was a free event. Sometimes it was a performance of a play, a musical program, a lecture or debate, and my friends and I would often walk over there to be surprised. There was free folk-dance instruction in little buildings on 14th St. Well, enough nostalgia; it's dinnertime.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Arrested development? Second childhood? Better stop there.


Arrested development maybe. Not second childhood - there's no carefree feeling. It's just the old memorized talking points. She sound unhappy to me; why else would she spend so much time fighting?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

She has been exactly the same for months. It doesn't matter what anyone posts, she starts something . I think she is either a kid trying to be smart (not likely) or a very very unhappy negative woman. She has contradicted herself on some threads just to carry on the nastiness. 

weird indeed. I am not at all sure about the other person. I think she certainly has been raised in an anti-Jewish home. It seems that way to me. I wonder if she is questioning it? Keep an eye on her as I wouldn't trust her posts (that she isn't). weird ones on these threads.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> We had happy times in the City when we were young. We walked from Washington Square south to the Chinese and Jewish sections, west through the Village with its coffee houses and pastry shops, east to Second Avenue either to the deli or a trattoria called La Orchidia to eat between classes, or north to 14th Street, 34th Street, sometimes all the way up to FAO to see the toys and each year to look at the fantasy windows at Macy's and B Altman at Christmas. We went to different museums, often as a class trip.
> 
> I want to keep my memories intact rather than despoil them with what the city has become now. We used to dress nicely to wander Manhattan Island. In more recent years when we went to the boat show I dressed like a bag lady not to be a target for muggers. And the boat show was more convenient at the old Coliseum with nearby restaurants than it is now, dragging all the way west to the Javits Center. That is one boring building.
> 
> ...


Our memories are what made us and what still are part of us. Always will be. I have discovered that since my sister has Alzheimers that all she remembers is our childhood together. Things I forgot about years ago. A trip down memory lane and she is so happy when we are talking about when we were young. She still remembers most of it. Nothing about what happened yesterday though. She has brought back my memories and they are even more precious because she remembers with happiness our childhood, which wasn't always that great in my memory. She remembers the good things, not the bad which is good for me to do too.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> If you have wifi in your home, you can use your tablet all over the house. That's one of the advantages of having a tablet. Your data plan would be used on your phone and laptop away from a wifi area. There aren't any usage limits on your DSL, are there?


There are no usage limits on my DSL. The catch is that I have to share my wifi plan between two devices


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Our memories are what made us and what still are part of us. Always will be. I have discovered that since my sister has Alzheimers that all she remembers is our childhood together. Things I forgot about years ago. A trip down memory lane and she is so happy when we are talking about when we were young. She still remembers most of it. Nothing about what happened yesterday though. She has brought back my memories and they are even more precious because she remembers with happiness our childhood, which wasn't always that great in my memory. She remembers the good things, not the bad which is good for me to do too.


You are fortunate that she has such a good temperament. A friend who was diagnosed with Alzheimer's 2 years ago is forever fighting with his wife - physically. He's lost the ability to speak English (he was born in Italy) and gets very frustrated, so breaks things and bangs on walls.

I hope your sister continues to fade away peacefully. You may still have a few years like this.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> We had happy times in the City when we were young. We walked from Washington Square south to the Chinese and Jewish sections, west through the Village with its coffee houses and pastry shops, east to Second Avenue either to the deli or a trattoria called La Orchidia to eat between classes, or north to 14th Street, 34th Street, sometimes all the way up to FAO to see the toys and each year to look at the fantasy windows at Macy's and B Altman at Christmas. We went to different museums, often as a class trip.
> 
> I want to keep my memories intact rather than despoil them with what the city has become now. We used to dress nicely to wander Manhattan Island. In more recent years when we went to the boat show I dressed like a bag lady not to be a target for muggers. And the boat show was more convenient at the old Coliseum with nearby restaurants than it is now, dragging all the way west to the Javits Center. That is one boring building.
> 
> ...


My grandmother grew up in the Lower East Side on Water St before moving to Brooklyn in her adult life. That was the early 1900's when I think that the neighborhood was more tenement than charming. I am glad that they left the charming cobblestone streets.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You are fortunate that she has such a good temperament. A friend who was diagnosed with Alzheimer's 2 years ago is forever fighting with his wife - physically. He's lost the ability to speak English (he was born in Italy) and gets very frustrated, so breaks things and bangs on walls.
> 
> I hope your sister continues to fade away peacefully. You may still have a few years like this.


My cousin too got very nasty to her husband. He is in very poor health so she had to move to a care center. He told me once, "you wouldn't believe all the things she calls me." He knew it wasn't her doing it, but it is still very hard to live with. He is no longer able to visit her as he has COPD really bad and gets upset and then can't breath. Two very special people that deserved so much more. It breaks my heart.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Not a very nice election day yesterday. I hope President Obama has his veto pen ready. I am thinking the republicans will pass every sorry piece of legislation they have talked about for the last 6 years and I hope he veto's ever thing.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

NJG said:


> Not a very nice election day yesterday. I hope President Obama has his veto pen ready. I am thinking the republicans will pass every sorry piece of legislation they have talked about for the last 6 years and I hope he veto's ever thing.


Seriously. I'm frightened. The President looked worried when he gave his speech today. Did anyone else see it? Oh boy, what's going to happen next? Do we just grin and bare it? How is it even possible for public opinion to lean so heavily one way, and elections turn out quite the other? Just another example of bought elections for the history books?

Oy! What's to come of us?!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Don't sweat it Nature. It is just politics as usual. And if the Reps want the WH in '16, they will have to drift toward the center.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Seriously. I'm frightened. The President looked worried when he gave his speech today. Did anyone else see it? Oh boy, what's going to happen next? Do we just grin and bare it? How is it even possible for public opinion to lean so heavily one way, and elections turn out quite the other? Just another example of bought elections for the history books?
> 
> Oy! What's to come of us?!


It frightens me too. I think they will either go crazy and pass every crazy thing they have been talking about the last 6 years which President Obama will have to veto, or they will try to include the democrats here and they and look like they are cooperating and put all their effort into 2016. If they control everything, they we should really be worried. Think of the damage they can do to this country.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Don't sweat it Nature. It is just politics as usual. And if the Reps want the WH in '16, they will have to drift toward the center.


The last 6 years has not been politics as usual. This is way more partisan than ever before.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Alzheimer's is a horrible disease. My sympathy to all who must cope with it.



Poor Purl said:


> You are fortunate that she has such a good temperament. A friend who was diagnosed with Alzheimer's 2 years ago is forever fighting with his wife - physically. He's lost the ability to speak English (he was born in Italy) and gets very frustrated, so breaks things and bangs on walls.
> 
> I hope your sister continues to fade away peacefully. You may still have a few years like this.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Even if they can't visit, the memories, good and bad, are always with them. Condolences.



NJG said:


> My cousin too got very nasty to her husband. He is in very poor health so she had to move to a care center. He told me once, "you wouldn't believe all the things she calls me." He knew it wasn't her doing it, but it is still very hard to live with. He is no longer able to visit her as he has COPD really bad and gets upset and then can't breath. Two very special people that deserved so much more. It breaks my heart.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't lose hope or quit working for change if you don't want them to win.



Natureschampion said:


> Seriously. I'm frightened. The President looked worried when he gave his speech today. Did anyone else see it? Oh boy, what's going to happen next? Do we just grin and bare it? How is it even possible for public opinion to lean so heavily one way, and elections turn out quite the other? Just another example of bought elections for the history books?
> 
> Oy! What's to come of us?!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Don't sweat it


I can't even write coherently about the elections. They depress me so.

But this is for you, Sloth, from the current New Yorker:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Can someone please tell me why this has happened? I don't use my health insurance; it offers me nothing that actually keeps me healthy. However, as of January my insurance goes up by $20 a month! I know HI is for the "what if", but I keep that from happening. I'm on private insurance, so to me there is no reason for the increase.

And this is another reason I'm scared. I was able to cut down how much my premium was by changing companies under the Affordable Care Act (what a joke! It's not what Obama intended it to be, though I guess it's better than before), but with repugs that do not hide that they are in the pockets of pharma and HI, I am afraid that for privately insured people, things will return to HOS they were before. It's also happening with people insured through their work. I would switch to dhs insurance, but it's just as much for an HMO (I have PPO). It's like they can't raise rates for those who are on state or federal health care, so they will do it for everyone else. I can't go on the state health care bc dh has it offered through is work, but I can't afford my own. 

What do I do? I don't want to, and can't AFFORD to, play their game!!! But I cant NOT play the game bc now it's the LAW? It's the LAW that we have to have insurance,why isn't there a law saying that it has to be reasonable, especially for those who don't use it? It's not like if something happened, then what I haven't used every year gets kicked over. I would still have to deal with the bs of them denying anything I wanted to do. I have a very dear friend who is recovering from breast cancer. Her life is a nightmare right now bc her PPO is denying everything so she would have to wait until her deductible starts over again, even though she's already reached that AND her out of pocket max. Sheesh!! 

I really feel bad for Obama bc he really wanted to change things. Having good and affordable healthcare available for everyone was the main reason I have supported him. It's not a luxury, it's a necessity. Especially now that it's the law. 

Oh, and Did you know that insurance companies (at least blue shield) are listed as "nonprofit"?! WTF.,?! Sorry for my language, but what other words can I use? How are they nonprofit if the CEOs, CFOs, etc, make so much? How it is NOT FOR PROFIT if there are people who make insane amount of money on people being legally required to by their product at exorbitant rates?! 

Now do you see why I'm scared? It's 20$ a month this year, how much will it go up next year?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Can someone please tell me why this has happened? I don't use my health insurance; it offers me nothing that actually keeps me healthy. However, as of January my insurance goes up by $20 a month! I know HI is for the "what if", but I keep that from happening. I'm on private insurance, so to me there is no reason for the increase.
> 
> And this is another reason I'm scared. I was able to cut down how much my premium was by changing companies under the Affordable Care Act (what a joke! It's not what Obama intended it to be, though I guess it's better than before), but with repugs that do not hide that they are in the pockets of pharma and HI, I am afraid that for privately insured people, things will return to HOS they were before. It's also happening with people insured through their work. I would switch to dhs insurance, but it's just as much for an HMO (I have PPO). It's like they can't raise rates for those who are on state or federal health care, so they will do it for everyone else. I can't go on the state health care bc dh has it offered through is work, but I can't afford my own.
> 
> ...


I wish I could reassure you, but I can't. With the Repugs now able to cause even more trouble than before, the insurance companies can do what they want, and they will.

Medicare for All would have been so good, but that's not even a possibility now, at least for the next two years.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I can't even write coherently about the elections. They depress me so.
> 
> But this is for you, Sloth, from the current New Yorker:


Thanks. I didn't get to that page yet but I will hang it on the frig. Smart animals - so slow but so wise.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I just posted, in general chit chat "A very thoughtful letter." It was written by a Canadian and makes so much sense. I wish more Americans had that kind of common sense.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> It frightens me too. I think they will either go crazy and pass every crazy thing they have been talking about the last 6 years which President Obama will have to veto, or they will try to include the democrats here and they and look like they are cooperating and put all their effort into 2016. If they control everything, they we should really be worried. Think of the damage they can do to this country.


Why is it any different for the democrats to talk about vetoing everything the republicans do, when they thought it was terrible for the republicans to block whatever the democrats were doing? Why is partisanship encouraged? Why can't legislation be judged on it's merit?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Can someone please tell me why this has happened? I don't use my health insurance; it offers me nothing that actually keeps me healthy. However, as of January my insurance goes up by $20 a month! I know HI is for the "what if", but I keep that from happening. I'm on private insurance, so to me there is no reason for the increase.
> 
> And this is another reason I'm scared. I was able to cut down how much my premium was by changing companies under the Affordable Care Act (what a joke! It's not what Obama intended it to be, though I guess it's better than before), but with repugs that do not hide that they are in the pockets of pharma and HI, I am afraid that for privately insured people, things will return to HOS they were before. It's also happening with people insured through their work. I would switch to dhs insurance, but it's just as much for an HMO (I have PPO). It's like they can't raise rates for those who are on state or federal health care, so they will do it for everyone else. I can't go on the state health care bc dh has it offered through is work, but I can't afford my own.
> 
> ...


NC, it makes no difference which party is in power. They are both owned by the same people. The ACA wasn't really intended to help anyone but the insurance companies who wrote it. There was never any insurance reform or reform to what medical provider corporations were charging. No, this was written to benefit the 1% who own the majority holdings of insurance companies. The masses think they're paying more now, but it's only going to get worse! Most of the plans have high deductibles. Who has an extra $200 to go to the doctor? So, how is that going to help the poor or middle class? It isn't! But it will help the insurance companies. Their business is booming. Keep your eye on the ball. Everything is about making the rich, richer!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> NC, it makes no difference which party is in power. They are both owned by the same people. The ACA wasn't really intended to help anyone but the insurance companies who wrote it. There was never any insurance reform or reform to what medical provider corporations were charging. No, this was written to benefit the 1% who own the majority holdings of insurance companies. The masses think they're paying more now, but it's only going to get worse! Most of the plans have high deductibles. Who has an extra $200 to go to the doctor? So, how is that going to help the poor or middle class? It isn't! But it will help the insurance companies. Their business is booming. Keep your eye on the ball. Everything is about making the rich, richer!


No kidding! But what can I (we) do? Get this- For dh's insurance, his copay for a doc visit went up. His copay for pharmas, however, went DOWN. How do people not see they are all in bed together? I know I'm considered a conspiracy theorist, but I believe every single one of them is one big company (conglomerate). Oil, electricity, lumber, pharmas, health ins, security firms, banks, alcohol, tobacco, etc. one day we will all be their slaves. It's already happening since we are forced to pay a good part of our income to something that is the law, and more and more gets taken out for taxes.

This reminds me of feudal/mideival England. Where's Robin Hood when you need him? Or, dare I say, the climate circa 1776...? We are being "taxed" unfairly WITHOUT being represented. Our so-called "representatives" actually represent the companies, not us.

And btw, it's great to see you, KFN! I hope everything is well!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> NC, it makes no difference which party is in power. They are both owned by the same people. The ACA wasn't really intended to help anyone but the insurance companies who wrote it. There was never any insurance reform or reform to what medical provider corporations were charging. No, this was written to benefit the 1% who own the majority holdings of insurance companies. The masses think they're paying more now, but it's only going to get worse! Most of the plans have high deductibles. Who has an extra $200 to go to the doctor? So, how is that going to help the poor or middle class? It isn't! But it will help the insurance companies. Their business is booming. Keep your eye on the ball. Everything is about making the rich, richer!


Good to see you back. I have missed you.

What you say is so credible. My husband says about political parties, they are both having a party at the expense of all the rest of us. And they are all in the pockets of the big contributors to their campaigns.

Perhaps on the local level, when we vote for our Board of Education and town council members we have a chance of electing people who will try to enact policies that benefit their constituents.

But even there, when there are building projects, road projects, or other money pits, I fear they are too easily bought. Politicians seem to be running a heads they win tails we lose game and we get to pay the taxes that keep them going.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> It frightens me too. I think they will either go crazy and pass every crazy thing they have been talking about the last 6 years which President Obama will have to veto, or they will try to include the democrats here and they and look like they are cooperating and put all their effort into 2016. If they control everything, they we should really be worried. Think of the damage they can do to this country.


Look at the damage they have already done. We have not moved forward with all of the obstruction of the Repubs. The country is restless and tired of this BS. Mitch McConnell is already "talking tough", so I don't see much cooperation in the future from them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Look at the damage they have already done. We have not moved forward with all of the obstruction of the Repubs. The country is restless and tired of this BS. Mitch McConnell is already "talking tough", so I don't see much cooperation in the future from them.


Unfortunately you seem to be right, Patty. I'm afraid to find out what they plan for the country now that they're feeling feisty.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> It frightens me too. I think they will either go crazy and pass every crazy thing they have been talking about the last 6 years which President Obama will have to veto, or they will try to include the democrats here and they and look like they are cooperating and put all their effort into 2016. If they control everything, they we should really be worried. Think of the damage they can do to this country.


Could it be worse than what they did in much of 2000-2008?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> No kidding! But what can I (we) do? Get this- For dh's insurance, his copay for a doc visit went up. His copay for pharmas, however, went DOWN. How do people not see they are all in bed together? I know I'm considered a conspiracy theorist, but I believe every single one of them is one big company (conglomerate). Oil, electricity, lumber, pharmas, health ins, security firms, banks, alcohol, tobacco, etc. one day we will all be their slaves. It's already happening since we are forced to pay a good part of our income to something that is the law, and more and more gets taken out for taxes.
> 
> This reminds me of feudal/mideival England. Where's Robin Hood when you need him? Or, dare I say, the climate circa 1776...? We are being "taxed" unfairly WITHOUT being represented. Our so-called "representatives" actually represent the companies, not us.
> 
> And btw, it's great to see you, KFN! I hope everything is well!


There isn't anything we can do. IMO, you're lucky to have a co pay at all. We used to have a $15 co pay. Now we have NO co pay! We have to pay 100% until we meet a $3000 deductible. At $200 a visit, I don't feel that I can afford to go to the doctor anymore. Our income has not risen enough to cover that and inflation! As a cancer survivor, that concerns me. And adding insult to injury, we're paying a lot more for this crappy insurance than we were for our "cadillac plan". But the company was going to be penalized for having a cadillac plan, so we lost it.

I don't think your a conspiracy theorist. In a manner of speaking, you're correct about the conglomerate. There is a very small group who hold majority interest in all of the top 500 corporations. So, even though those companies have different names and are owned by holding groups, they are all owned and controlled by the same people. Those same people own our politicians. They're bought and paid for.

It's great to see you too! I'm happy! I just found out today, I'm going to be a Grandma again! Yay!!!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> It's great to see you too! I'm happy! I just found out today, I'm going to be a Grandma again! Yay!!!


I read about that, Nebraska. Congratulations! Do you know yet whether it's a boy or a girl?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Good to see you back. I have missed you.
> 
> What you say is so credible. My husband says about political parties, they are both having a party at the expense of all the rest of us. And they are all in the pockets of the big contributors to their campaigns.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Marilyn! I've missed you as well! We seem to be hanging out in different places.

Here in Omaha, the contracts always go to the same two or three companies. The bidding process is rigged so that no one else can meet the bidding requirements. So these people bleed us dry and then they donate some of the money back into the city. You see their names everywhere. Everything gets named after them, hospitals, museums, university buildings, you name it! They're incredibly rich only because they overcharged the people, to begin with. I'm a firm proponent of capitalism, but not crony capitalism!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I read about that, Nebraska. Congratulations! Do you know yet whether it's a boy or a girl?


Nope. She's just barely pregnant. Going through a fertility specialist, she finds out before she's even missed a period, so just barely. She has to give herself progesterone shots everyday, in an attempt to keep the pregnancy. I'm already making arrangements to take over her cleaning, laundry and shopping so that she can avoid any and all types of activities that might cause miscarriage. If I have my way, she'll be treated like a princess for the next nine months. We all want this baby so badly! Prayers would be nice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I too find good things in comments from our Canadian friends. May we follow their wisdom.



NJG said:


> I just posted, in general chit chat "A very thoughtful letter." It was written by a Canadian and makes so much sense. I wish more Americans had that kind of common sense.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sadly, I think this is true.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> NC, it makes no difference which party is in power. They are both owned by the same people. The ACA wasn't really intended to help anyone but the insurance companies who wrote it. There was never any insurance reform or reform to what medical provider corporations were charging. No, this was written to benefit the 1% who own the majority holdings of insurance companies. The masses think they're paying more now, but it's only going to get worse! Most of the plans have high deductibles. Who has an extra $200 to go to the doctor? So, how is that going to help the poor or middle class? It isn't! But it will help the insurance companies. Their business is booming. Keep your eye on the ball. Everything is about making the rich, richer!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm afraid they always seem to find new depths to plumb.



Poor Purl said:


> Could it be worse than what they did in much of 2000-2008?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good wishes coming your way. I feel all will be well. Try to help each other and don't forget to skip the small stuff. Relax and enjoy this precious time.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Nope. She's just barely pregnant. Going through a fertility specialist, she finds out before she's even missed a period, so just barely. She has to give herself progesterone shots everyday, in an attempt to keep the pregnancy. I'm already making arrangements to take over her cleaning, laundry and shopping so that she can avoid any and all types of activities that might cause miscarriage. If I have my way, she'll be treated like a princess for the next nine months. We all want this baby so badly! Prayers would be nice.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Good wishes coming your way. I feel all will be well. Try to help each other and don't forget to skip the small stuff. Relax and enjoy this precious time.


Thanks, dame!


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

How do I join L.L.O.L.?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

rosebud527 said:


> How do I join L.L.O.L.?


You have by sending this post of yours. Hi.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> It's great to see you too! I'm happy! I just found out today, I'm going to be a Grandma again! Yay!!!


YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!! MAZEL TOV!! So how many will that make it, three? Is it the son who just got married or the one who already has kids?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!! MAZEL TOV!! So how many will that make it, three? Is it the son who just got married or the one who already has kids?


I already have three. This is my youngest son who has Max. My dil has fertility issues and difficulty carrying a baby to term. She's had three miscarriages and lost premature triplets. So, we're on pins and needles. She went through the fertility treatments early in the summer, without success. They'd decided they would try one last time. Its very expensive, and not covered by insurance. They've spent tens of thousands of dollars trying to build their family.

The son who just married, now has three stepchildren, two boys and a girl. They are 9, 15, and 16. I find it very funny when he bemoans dealing with adolescents. I just laugh and say, "been there, done that"!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I already have three. This is my youngest son who has Max. My dil has fertility issues and difficulty carrying a baby to term. She's had three miscarriages and lost premature triplets. So, we're on pins and needles. She went through the fertility treatments early in the summer, without success. They'd decided they would try one last time. Its very expensive, and not covered by insurance. They've spent tens of thousands of dollars trying to build their family.
> 
> The son who just married, now has three stepchildren, two boys and a girl. They are 9, 15, and 16. I find it very funny when he bemoans dealing with adolescents. I just laugh and say, "been there, done that"!


Well, you and your DIL will be in my thoughts, especially over the next 9 months. I'm sure you will take excellent care of her, but don't overdo it! Take the opportunity while she's resting to do something for yourself.

That's funny that your son gripes. I think all new parents do, even if the kid isn't biologically theirs. Does your son and dil have full custody? I had a glimpse of a show last night where an adult daughter thought she would be a horrible mother bc she couldn't handle her nephew with autism. Her mother reminded her that that when you have a baby, you have the baby and are there when they are growing up, thus preparing you for them as adolescents. You aren't thrown into it. It must be much more difficult when you haven't been there for the steps that got the adolescent to the point they are at. But I guess you do what you have to.

It's funny; my eye doc had a baby last spring and was gushing about her, how she sleep,s rarely cries, etc... Perfect... At the same time, the research coordinator and I said "wait until she's a teenager." Lol!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I just found out today, I'm going to be a Grandma again! Yay!!!


Hearty Mazel Tov! Hope the mommy has a comfortable pregnancy and an easy delivery of a perfect baby.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks, Marilyn! I've missed you as well! We seem to be hanging out in different places.
> 
> Here in Omaha, the contracts always go to the same two or three companies. The bidding process is rigged so that no one else can meet the bidding requirements. So these people bleed us dry and then they donate some of the money back into the city. You see their names everywhere. Everything gets named after them, hospitals, museums, university buildings, you name it! They're incredibly rich only because they overcharged the people, to begin with. I'm a firm proponent of capitalism, but not crony capitalism!


Sounds like West New Jersey. We have had cronyism and boss rule for so long it seems to have become ho hum. Each time we think we have it bad and get a new governor we get worse. I think the last good one we had was Tom Kean, Sr. A rare duck, intelligent, sensible, and trying to improve the lot of the citizenry.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi All

Thought you might enjoy this definition of minions. I found it on another thread. It is a short trailer for the movie minions, but describes some people we all know




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152817871553114


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Hi All
> 
> Thought you might enjoy this definition of minions. I found it on another thread. It is a short trailer for the movie minions, but describes some people we all know
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Hi All
> 
> Thought you might enjoy this definition of minions. I found it on another thread. It is a short trailer for the movie minions, but describes some people we all know
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> It's great to see you too! I'm happy! I just found out today, I'm going to be a Grandma again! Yay!!!


Lucky you! Congratulations, Nebraska.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

My cat decided that I needed to get out of bed at 7am today. Look what I did with the extra time:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> My cat decided that I needed to get out of bed at 7am today. Look what I did with the extra time:


Now THATS challah!! Make some French toast with the leftovers for me on Sunday! Shabbat Shalom!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> My cat decided that I needed to get out of bed at 7am today. Look what I did with the extra time:


Yum Yum. They look delicious, very real and impressive. My cat is too much of a sloth to do anything let alone wake me up. Thus I have no challah.


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

They remind me of "the dancing baby"


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Now THATS challah!! Make some French toast with the leftovers for me on Sunday! Shabbat Shalom!


They have walnuts and currants in them. French toast is fabulous. Shabbat Shalom to you, too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maysmom said:


> No kidding.


Hi maysmom --How are you doing?? I have missed you. I have been in and out . Maybe I just didn't post or read the same day you posted? I am glad to see you here. How are you doing? Well, I hope.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yum Yum. They look delicious, very real and impressive. My cat is too much of a sloth to do anything let alone wake me up. Thus I have no challah.


Mine wakes me up, then gets into my spot on the bed and won't let me back. She's lazy - also Lazy; it's her name - but she'll move herself to find a warm place to sleep.

So if your cat decides to wake you up, you can have challah, too.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Lucky you! Congratulations, Nebraska.


Thanks, Purl!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

rosebud527 said:


> They remind me of "the dancing baby"


What does? The dancing baby was really funny, at least the first couple of times.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> My cat decided that I needed to get out of bed at 7am today. Look what I did with the extra time:


Mmmmm! Yummy! I wish you lived closer.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Mmmmm! Yummy! I wish you lived closer.


I just thought of your MIL and the bakery bread you had to get her. Is she managing on her own yet?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I just thought of your MIL and the bakery bread you had to get her. Is she managing on her own yet?


You asked, so I'm not going to feel guilty about answering! She drives me crazy! She will not DO anything! She just wants to be entertained. We make it point to spend at least one weekend day with her, sometimes both. And I take her out once during the week, more if she has appointments. The kids aren't spending as much time with her because she's driving them crazy as well. I have empathy and sympathy for her. I feel bad that she's alone. But I've realized that I don't LIKE her. She's very self centered and demanding. She won't do anything for herself. I feel like she's taken over our lives, but it is, what it is. Lest you worry, I have only ever treated her with kindness. She thinks nothing of asking me for anything. I am a doormat!

What's really great is that she's my own personal weather woman. She calls me to tell me every time it's rainy or windy etc... The thing is...I live three miles from her. I know what the weather is doing. :roll:


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What does? The dancing baby was really funny, at least the first couple of times.


I think she was responding to the minion video I linked to...


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You asked, so I'm not going to feel guilty about answering! She drives me crazy! She will not DO anything! She just wants to be entertained. We make it point to spend at least one weekend day with her, sometimes both. And I take her out once during the week, more if she has appointments. The kids aren't spending as much time with her because she's driving them crazy as well. I have empathy and sympathy for her. I feel bad that she's alone. But I've realized that I don't LIKE her. She's very self centered and demanding. She won't do anything for herself. I feel like she's taken over our lives, but it is, what it is. Lest you worry, I have only ever treated her with kindness. She thinks nothing of asking me for anything. I am a doormat!
> 
> What's really great is that she's my own personal weather woman. She calls me to tell me every time it's rainy or windy etc... The thing is...I live three miles from her. I know what the weather is doing. :roll:


Sounds much like my mother use to be, never happy with anything. I had my Aunt Edna { Dad's sister} and my Mother in a care center at the same time. Aunt Edna was happy, always made the best of everything, said they took good care of her and she had everything she needed. Mother was the opposite, never happy and always complaining, although she gave my sister more trouble than she gave me. Funny part of this story is my daughter got a plant from each of their funerals and named them Edna and Hilda and the plants had the same personalities as their namesakes. One grew well wherever it was and the other one needed re-potting or fertilizer or something all the time and never seemed to grow.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You asked, so I'm not going to feel guilty about answering! She drives me crazy! She will not DO anything! She just wants to be entertained. We make it point to spend at least one weekend day with her, sometimes both. And I take her out once during the week, more if she has appointments. The kids aren't spending as much time with her because she's driving them crazy as well. I have empathy and sympathy for her. I feel bad that she's alone. But I've realized that I don't LIKE her. She's very self centered and demanding. She won't do anything for herself. I feel like she's taken over our lives, but it is, what it is. Lest you worry, I have only ever treated her with kindness. She thinks nothing of asking me for anything. I am a doormat!
> 
> What's really great is that she's my own personal weather woman. She calls me to tell me every time it's rainy or windy etc... The thing is...I live three miles from her. I know what the weather is doing. :roll:


Oh, dear. I was hoping that she'd gotten used to her new home and was ready to make friends, but apparently she's not going to do that on her own. Have you taken her anywhere that she liked so much she might want to revisit on her own? Like a museum, a department store, a bingo game? Like a child, she'll have to get used to being on her own slowly.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> I think she was responding to the minion video I linked to...


Probably. I like the baby more than the minions, but maybe that's because we know the minions.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> Sounds much like my mother use to be, never happy with anything. I had my Aunt Edna { Dad's sister} and my Mother in a care center at the same time. Aunt Edna was happy, always made the best of everything, said they took good care of her and she had everything she needed. Mother was the opposite, never happy and always complaining, although she gave my sister more trouble than she gave me. Funny part of this story is my daughter got a plant from each of their funerals and named them Edna and Hilda and the plants had the same personalities as their namesakes. One grew well wherever it was and the other one needed re-potting or fertilizer or something all the time and never seemed to grow.


Thanks for sharing. Also, thanks for the offhand advise. I'll keep no plants from her funeral. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> They have walnuts and currants in them. French toast is fabulous. Shabbat Shalom to you, too.


Mm even better! You'll have to send me your recipe! :x


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Sounds much like my mother use to be, never happy with anything. I had my Aunt Edna { Dad's sister} and my Mother in a care center at the same time. Aunt Edna was happy, always made the best of everything, said they took good care of her and she had everything she needed. Mother was the opposite, never happy and always complaining, although she gave my sister more trouble than she gave me. Funny part of this story is my daughter got a plant from each of their funerals and named them Edna and Hilda and the plants had the same personalities as their namesakes. One grew well wherever it was and the other one needed re-potting or fertilizer or something all the time and never seemed to grow.


That's a little creepy. Could their souls be living in the plants?

Had your mother always been like that, or was it just after she moved to the care center?

BTW, I should have commiserated with you on having Joni Whatzis as your new senator. It's sad, but at least she knows how to castrate hogs.
:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

NJG's story was a riot. Nebs should get a spiky cactus in memory of her MIL when she goes over to the other side.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> That's a little creepy. Could their souls be living in the plants?
> 
> Had your mother always been like that, or was it just after she moved to the care center?
> 
> ...


Oh I am glad she won since she sounds much more useful than most politicians.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Mm even better! You'll have to send me your recipe! :x


I just stuck the nuts and currants (my son doesn't like raisins baked into things, though he'll eat them out of the box) into a recipe for sweet challah.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks for sharing. Also, thanks for the offhand advise. I'll keep no plants from her funeral. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I am sorry it is so difficult. I understand completely. I married a wonderful man whose mother thought no one would ever be good enough for him. He wasn't a mama's boy in any way, but she made such demands on him and caused me so many problems. He finally told her that it was enough. I stopped having anything to do with her. He took the kids to see her on Saturday mornings but I just wasn't expected to go and be the center of her anger and unkindness. She 
never once asked about me and I was relieved. He told her that until she could treat me with respect that he didn't want me to be the butt of her nastiness.

3 years after I had stopped communicating with her she had a stroke. He called me from the hospital and I rushed down there and when I went into her room she started to cry and said '' I knew you would come!". She treated me much better after that and we actually got along very well. I let the past go but if it ever started I would just get up and quietly leave. Iwas the one who she trusted in her last few days and was with her ( and my husband) when she died. It is such a waste that people are so unhappy that they have no idea of what they do to others. You don't have to apologize for your feelings as far as I am concerned and

if you feel the need to vent just pm me . I have been there and done that.

I am fortunate that my husband never took her side ever. He knew I tried and that she was not a happy person and was very unkind.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, dear. I was hoping that she'd gotten used to her new home and was ready to make friends, but apparently she's not going to do that on her own. Have you taken her anywhere that she liked so much she might want to revisit on her own? Like a museum, a department store, a bingo game? Like a child, she'll have to get used to being on her own slowly.


We've suggested all sorts of things, excuses for everything. She had friends here in Omaha but they don't seem interested in getting together with her. Her own sister was in the hospital last week. Both of us offered to take her to the hospital to visit but she said there was no point in going as all she could do was sit. I've taken her shopping a LOT. She likes to buy stuff for herself. In fact she wants us to take her to the furniture store to buy a new coffee table. She already has an abnormal number of end tables, side tables, or whatever you want to call them. She has a one bedroom townhome with a small den that she uses as a dining room. She has 7 tables in the living room, 1 in the hallway, 1 in the kitchen, 3 in the dining room, 2 in the entryway, 4 in her bedroom and 1 in her closet. And now she wants another table?!? When we took her to buy a new TV stand, it was a six hour trip, so I'm dreading this. I'm also afraid she's going to trip over all these tables and fall. She also has toys on the floor (these are not toys that the kids can play with). But she is adamant! She wants what she wants, when she wants it. She won't get rid of any of her old stuff because it's all so valuable (not).


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> NJG's story was a riot. Nebs should get a spiky cactus in memory of her MIL when she goes over to the other side.


No thank you! I won't want to be reminded. Besides, I already have 19 houseplants (a lot less than I used to have), and that's more than enough! I don't need a picky, prickly one!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Oh I am glad she won since she sounds much more useful than most politicians.


Her skills could come in handy, in DC!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I am sorry it is so difficult. I understand completely. I married a wonderful man whose mother thought no one would ever be good enough for him. He wasn't a mama's boy in any way, but she made such demands on him and caused me so many problems. He finally told her that it was enough. I stopped having anything to do with her. He took the kids to see her on Saturday mornings but I just wasn't expected to go and be the center of her anger and unkindness. She
> never once asked about me and I was relieved. He told her that until she could treat me with respect that he didn't want me to be the butt of her nastiness.
> 
> 3 years after I had stopped communicating with her she had a stroke. He called me from the hospital and I rushed down there and when I went into her room she started to cry and said '' I knew you would come!". She treated me much better after that and we actually got along very well. I let the past go but if it ever started I would just get up and quietly leave. Iwas the one who she trusted in her last few days and was with her ( and my husband) when she died. It is such a waste that people are so unhappy that they have no idea of what they do to others. You don't have to apologize for your feelings as far as I am concerned and
> ...


Thank you, Shirley!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's a little creepy. Could their souls be living in the plants?
> 
> Had your mother always been like that, or was it just after she moved to the care center?
> 
> ...


Yes, my Mother had always been very critical and it continued to get worse as she got older. Thanks for the commiseration on Joni. I just wish she had stayed home on the farm and taken care of those hogs. She was caught in so many lies during the campaign, I sure don't trust her.
She started out wanting to privatize SS and then changed to protect SS cause it sounded better.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am sorry it is so difficult. I understand completely. I married a wonderful man whose mother thought no one would ever be good enough for him. He wasn't a mama's boy in any way, but she made such demands on him and caused me so many problems. He finally told her that it was enough. I stopped having anything to do with her. He took the kids to see her on Saturday mornings but I just wasn't expected to go and be the center of her anger and unkindness. She
> never once asked about me and I was relieved. He told her that until she could treat me with respect that he didn't want me to be the butt of her nastiness.
> 
> 3 years after I had stopped communicating with her she had a stroke. He called me from the hospital and I rushed down there and when I went into her room she started to cry and said '' I knew you would come!". She treated me much better after that and we actually got along very well. I let the past go but if it ever started I would just get up and quietly leave. Iwas the one who she trusted in her last few days and was with her ( and my husband) when she died. It is such a waste that people are so unhappy that they have no idea of what they do to others. You don't have to apologize for your feelings as far as I am concerned and
> ...


What an awesome wonderful husband you have Shirley. Too many times I hear where the husband doesn't want to hurt anyone's feelings so they say nothing. My husband's Mother took him, when he was a small child, back to his Dad after their divorce and said "Here, you can have him, I don't want him." He was not accepting of the new step father [the reason for the divorce} so he learned to tolerate her, but never forgave her. He warned me about her and his sister who was a compulsive liar, when we first got together. He kept saying don't believe everything you hear from either one of them. He stood up for me more than once in regard to lies that she told.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Please read everyone!

I have received information that a post I posted on this page. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272803-86.html 
was referring to Eve - this is not the truth.

I was referring to the person called "A" who was talking about the Rothschilds - and my post was to do with 
the post about winding road and this other person on another topic the name of which I don't even remember.

A dear friend of mine has been badly hurt as I have been accused of talking about her when that was not the case.

If any of you have heard this - please let me know.

Shirley


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Those of us who know Shirley know she would never attack a friend. Please remember this Eve. I remember when the 'lady' from Belgium expressed anti-Semitic stereotypes.



Designer1234 said:


> Please read everyone!
> 
> I have received information that a post I posted on this page. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272803-86.html
> was referring to Eve - this is not the truth.
> ...


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Please read everyone!
> 
> I have received information that a post I posted on this page. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272803-86.html
> was referring to Eve - this is not the truth.
> ...


I'm so sorry that there's been a misunderstanding. I had understood that you were referring to winding road. I hope things get cleared up soon.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The situation has been cleared up. I think it is best to let it lie. I am just sorry someone has been made to feel badly over something that didn't happen.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We've suggested all sorts of things, excuses for everything. She had friends here in Omaha but they don't seem interested in getting together with her. Her own sister was in the hospital last week. Both of us offered to take her to the hospital to visit but she said there was no point in going as all she could do was sit. I've taken her shopping a LOT. She likes to buy stuff for herself. In fact she wants us to take her to the furniture store to buy a new coffee table. She already has an abnormal number of end tables, side tables, or whatever you want to call them. She has a one bedroom townhome with a small den that she uses as a dining room. She has 7 tables in the living room, 1 in the hallway, 1 in the kitchen, 3 in the dining room, 2 in the entryway, 4 in her bedroom and 1 in her closet. And now she wants another table?!? When we took her to buy a new TV stand, it was a six hour trip, so I'm dreading this. I'm also afraid she's going to trip over all these tables and fall. She also has toys on the floor (these are not toys that the kids can play with). But she is adamant! She wants what she wants, when she wants it. She won't get rid of any of her old stuff because it's all so valuable (not).


It sounds as if she is in the early stages of dimentia. I would suggest that someone convince her, or your husband might be willing to have her tested. If that is the case she is best to 
be diagnosed. The coffee tables speak to me of dimentia as one of my older friends did that type of thing. Her daughter called me to see if I had noticed, I had and so they took her to the doctor who authorized tests for her. She was well into dimentia. It was a difficult situation as she dug her heels in and refused to cooperate. It is reaching the stage where they are going to have to force her. Luckily her doctor agrees and 
either has, or will sign papers saying she should be in care.

Very tragic for all of them.

With my mil she had lots of friends who she treated royally. It was just that she was jealous that 'her' son loved someone else. He had the same problem with one of his early girl friends -She just couldn't and wouldn't see anything good about anyone he cared for. She really did cause me problems for the first few years - with my friends and others.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The situation has been cleared up. I think it is best to let it lie. I am just sorry someone has been made to feel badly over something that didn't happen.


I know--it's a rotten shame. I'm glad you acted at once to get things straightened out!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I know--it's a rotten shame. I'm glad you acted at once to get things straightened out!


I have absolutely no idea who passed the incorrect information to someone that would hurt her. I just hope that next time, before they do, they check the facts. I debated whether to post here but I feel it is the only way for people to know the truth.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm so sorry that there's been a misunderstanding. I had understood that you were referring to winding road. I hope things get cleared up soon.


I was referring to winding road and also to the person who was sounding anti semetic. I somehow got the idea that her family passed those feelings on to her. She lived in Europe.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

We had a wonderful day yesterday. Drove up the island and went to Michael's store in Nanaimo. I bought a few thinkgs for my gd who is very interested in crafts, for her to use here when she stays over night and also a couple of Christmas gifts and decorations. I have invited her (she is l0) to come and help me decorate our new place. 

We are going to make a gingerbread house - She used to make one every year until about 3 years ago. She asked me if we could make one this year. I picked up a few extra Christmas decorations so we will have fun in early December----

It is hard to believe we are into November and we have finished with the move and are settled. To be honest I wondered if we were going to make it - it is not an easy task at our age to pack , move and unpack at the other end. I lost nearly 20 pounds and hope to keep them off. We shall see.

I see that a big storm is heading into Alberta and I admit I am glad we aren't going to have to deal with the bitter weather this next winter. It gets damp and chilly here but usually there is just a few days of snow here and it doesn't last. Lots of rain though but lots of cloudy days with some sun showing up. They Say November and December are the worst - I look forward to it and to the wonderful spring on the island. I am so glad to be here.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> It sounds as if she is in the early stages of dimentia. I would suggest that someone convince her, or your husband might be willing to have her tested. If that is the case she is best to
> be diagnosed. The coffee tables speak to me of dimentia as one of my older friends did that type of thing. Her daughter called me to see if I had noticed, I had and so they took her to the doctor who authorized tests for her. She was well into dimentia. It was a difficult situation as she dug her heels in and refused to cooperate. It is reaching the stage where they are going to have to force her. Luckily her doctor agrees and
> either has, or will sign papers saying she should be in care.
> 
> ...


Nah. Her mind is sharp. She's just always liked things over people. You cannot even imagine how many figurines she has! She has a curio cabinet that is crammed full. Then, every one of these tables are full. Every flat surface, including bathroom and kitchen counters and even the counter bar are full. She's still got boxes of them in the garage and is trying to figure out where she can put them. She's thinking she could get another curio cabinet to put behind the tables in the living room. Good grief!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Nah. Her mind is sharp. She's just always liked things over people. You cannot even imagine how many figurines she has! She has a curio cabinet that is crammed full. Then, every one of these tables are full. Every flat surface, including bathroom and kitchen counters and even the counter bar are full. She's still got boxes of them in the garage and is trying to figure out where she can put them. She's thinking she could get another curio cabinet to put behind the tables in the living room. Good grief!!!


It was just a thought - sounds like it even more now. You know her, I don't - try not to let her get you down. She wins then.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> We had a wonderful day yesterday. Drove up the island and went to Michael's store in Nanaimo. I bought a few thinkgs for my gd who is very interested in crafts, for her to use here when she stays over night and also a couple of Christmas gifts and decorations. I have invited her (she is l0) to come and help me decorate our new place.
> 
> We are going to make a gingerbread house - She used to make one every year until about 3 years ago. She asked me if we could make one this year. I picked up a few extra Christmas decorations so we will have fun in early December----
> 
> ...


That sounds like so much fun! You're going to reply enjoy being closer to your granddaughter. I picked up some crafty things at Michaels, as well, some turkey stuff. I hope the boys have fun making turkeys.

I love snow! I'm looking forward to it! The world seems so peaceful and clean. Well, if I can stay home, it does. I love listening to Christmas carols while the snow is falling. But I force myself to wait until after Thanksgiving. The day after Thanksgiving is when we get our tree and get out all of the decorations. We meet our son and his family at Paneras, for coffee and pastries. Then we head out in search of the perfect tree. Many fond memories.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> It was just a thought - sounds like it even more now. You know her, I don't - try not to let her get you down. She wins then.


Yeah, she's always been a little strange, but hasn't changed since I met her, 38 years ago. It does get to me though, because I'm not the kind of person who can just abandon her. I feel we have to take care of her. I just don't want to be her whole life. I've got my own life.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Please read everyone!
> 
> I have received information that a post I posted on this page. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272803-86.html
> was referring to Eve - this is not the truth.
> ...


Our Eve wrote me too and I reassured her that it was in reference to someone else.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We've suggested all sorts of things, excuses for everything. She had friends here in Omaha but they don't seem interested in getting together with her. Her own sister was in the hospital last week. Both of us offered to take her to the hospital to visit but she said there was no point in going as all she could do was sit. I've taken her shopping a LOT. She likes to buy stuff for herself. In fact she wants us to take her to the furniture store to buy a new coffee table. She already has an abnormal number of end tables, side tables, or whatever you want to call them. She has a one bedroom townhome with a small den that she uses as a dining room. She has 7 tables in the living room, 1 in the hallway, 1 in the kitchen, 3 in the dining room, 2 in the entryway, 4 in her bedroom and 1 in her closet. And now she wants another table?!? When we took her to buy a new TV stand, it was a six hour trip, so I'm dreading this. I'm also afraid she's going to trip over all these tables and fall. She also has toys on the floor (these are not toys that the kids can play with). But she is adamant! She wants what she wants, when she wants it. She won't get rid of any of her old stuff because it's all so valuable (not).


You've made your point - she sounds like a really tough cookie. Can you take her to the mall and leave her there and pick her up 6 hours later?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> What an awesome wonderful husband you have Shirley. Too many times I hear where the husband doesn't want to hurt anyone's feelings so they say nothing. My husband's Mother took him, when he was a small child, back to his Dad after their divorce and said "Here, you can have him, I don't want him." He was not accepting of the new step father [the reason for the divorce} so he learned to tolerate her, but never forgave her. He warned me about her and his sister who was a compulsive liar, when we first got together. He kept saying don't believe everything you hear from either one of them. He stood up for me more than once in regard to lies that she told.


Your husband's mother was a nightmare. Who says such a thing in front of a little kid? He seems to have grown up well in spite of her.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It sounds as if she is in the early stages of dimentia. I would suggest that someone convince her, or your husband might be willing to have her tested. If that is the case she is best to
> be diagnosed. The coffee tables speak to me of dimentia as one of my older friends did that type of thing. Her daughter called me to see if I had noticed, I had and so they took her to the doctor who authorized tests for her. She was well into dimentia. It was a difficult situation as she dug her heels in and refused to cooperate. It is reaching the stage where they are going to have to force her. Luckily her doctor agrees and
> either has, or will sign papers saying she should be in care.
> 
> ...


My daughter has a friend whose Mother was diagnosed with Alzheimer's and she tore up all of her wedding pictures because she didn't know who that woman in the photo was with her husband. Might be a good idea to make copies and keep the good photos away from anyone in this situation.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The situation has been cleared up. I think it is best to let it lie. I am just sorry someone has been made to feel badly over something that didn't happen.


Shirley (and Eve if you are reading this), please remember there are trouble makers who do not like many of us, and I would not put it past some people to try to make trouble among us. You are both fine people and it bothers me that somebody would wrong you both.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Your husband's mother was a nightmare. Who says such a thing in front of a little kid? He seems to have grown up well in spite of her.


Yes he did, and he was very close to his Dad and to a cousin that I am trying to help take care of now. It is his cousins wife that has Alzheimer's and he has COPD. Tragically, my husband passed away many years ago in a car accident, so I feel responsible to help with those he loved, since he can't do it. His cousin and wife were really there for me at that time, but life goes on, so we all do the best we can.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

NJG said:


> Yes he did, and he was very close to his Dad and to a cousin that I am trying to help take of now. It is his cousins wife that has Alzheimer's and he has COPD. Tragically, my husband passed away many years ago in a car accident, so I feel responsible to help with those he loved, since he can't do it. His cousin and wife were really there for me at that time, but life goes on, so we all do the best we can.


NJG, you truly are a mensch. It's wonderful that you help those your husband cared for. I'm sorry to hear that he's no longer (physically) with us, but those he loved are very lucky to have you. Keep it up!its also good to hear that his family was there for you when you needed them. What goes around comes around, even if we are not doing it for that reason.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, ladies, I'm off to a surprise bday party and then... Drum roll please... RAGTIME,, oh, I'm so excited!! It's my altime favorite musical next to Les Miserables. Designer, if you love to see the costumes, ragtime won a tony for best costume design. It takes place in ny, turn of the century (20th). It is a wonderful play and if any of you get a chance to see it, I highly suggest you do!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You accomplished quite a feat, packing and moving and getting settled. Proud of you. Enjoy.



Designer1234 said:


> We had a wonderful day yesterday. Drove up the island and went to Michael's store in Nanaimo. I bought a few thinkgs for my gd who is very interested in crafts, for her to use here when she stays over night and also a couple of Christmas gifts and decorations. I have invited her (she is l0) to come and help me decorate our new place.
> 
> We are going to make a gingerbread house - She used to make one every year until about 3 years ago. She asked me if we could make one this year. I picked up a few extra Christmas decorations so we will have fun in early December----
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Our Eve wrote me too and I reassured her that it was in reference to someone else.


Yes, I suggested she pm you. As I knew you knew what had happened. I just wonder who was telling her lies. Oh well.If it was deliberate I will report it but I likely won't find out. I think they really hurt her for no reason whoever it was. Unless it was not intentional but then why would they 
tell her how awful I was when I am considered her friend.

Not nice. I hope Eve will still post as I admire her and her life experiences. It is worrisome and sad.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Yes, I suggested she pm you. As I knew you knew what had happened. I just wonder who was telling her lies. Oh well.


I did not remember the Belgian nazi so I was not able to refresh Eve's mind. But I don't think it was a set up. I think Eve got mixed up on the thread and thought I was speaking to her rather than the Belgian nut job. But thanks for sending Eve my way so I could reassure her that I was not addressing her.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes he did, and he was very close to his Dad and to a cousin that I am trying to help take care of now. It is his cousins wife that has Alzheimer's and he has COPD. Tragically, my husband passed away many years ago in a car accident, so I feel responsible to help with those he loved, since he can't do it. His cousin and wife were really there for me at that time, but life goes on, so we all do the best we can.


I would feel the same. I am sorry you lost your husband - and I am glad you are still close to his family.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> I did not remember the Belgian nazi so I was not able to refresh Eve's mind. But I don't think it was a set up. I think Eve got mixed up on the thread and thought I was speaking to her rather than the Belgian nut job. But thanks for sending Eve my way so I could reassure her that I was not addressing her.


I think she thought it was me as that is what she asked me.

I think she might have just misread it but I understand there were those who told her it was me. oh well. it is sorted out.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes he did, and he was very close to his Dad and to a cousin that I am trying to help take care of now. It is his cousins wife that has Alzheimer's and he has COPD. Tragically, my husband passed away many years ago in a car accident, so I feel responsible to help with those he loved, since he can't do it. His cousin and wife were really there for me at that time, but life goes on, so we all do the best we can.


How sad for the cousin that his wife can't be there for him at a time when he needs help. And how lucky he is to have you there.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I did not remember the Belgian nazi so I was not able to refresh Eve's mind. But I don't think it was a set up. I think Eve got mixed up on the thread and thought I was speaking to her rather than the Belgian nut job. But thanks for sending Eve my way so I could reassure her that I was not addressing her.


That makes more sense than that somebody told Eve she was the target. I can't imagine even our friends on the right doing something so childish. Or dastardly.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Mine wakes me up, then gets into my spot on the bed and won't let me back. She's lazy - also Lazy; it's her name - but she'll move herself to find a warm place to sleep.
> 
> So if your cat decides to wake you up, you can have challah, too.


My cats sit on my pillow and meow until I wake up. Sometimes they walk all over me. They believe they are starving to death and making sure I get up and feed them. They have me so well trained that I feed them before I make my coffee.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am coming along with my new pullover. have the back nearly finished then will do the yoke. I am doing the back in one of the colors and patterns that I put in the front. here they are together. People will sure be able to see me coming! 

I am going to teach a class in January which will explain how to take a basic pattern or no pattern at all and use up all colors in your stash or pick 3 -4 or 5 colors that work well together and then use different stitches to give texture to the piece. This one is actually quite pretty I think but it is bright. However Pat likes it and I like it so I will wear it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That makes more sense than that somebody told Eve she was the target. I can't imagine even our friends on the right doing something so childish. Or dastardly.


I imagine you are right. I might have misunderstood her. It is done with thank heavens. I hope she starts posting again, or maybe she has? and I missed it??


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> My cats sit on my pillow and meow until I wake up. Sometimes they walk all over me. They believe they are starving to death and making sure I get up and feed them. They have me so well trained that I feed them before I make my coffee.


I think they do that to keep you well trained. Mine will stand on my chest and shout in my face, in the ugliest voice I've ever heard, that she hasn't been fed in a week. Though she gets dry food and I can always point to her dish to show her she's been fed, she continues to lie. That's the way of the cat.

Like human babies, if they weren't so cute they wouldn't survive.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I imagine you are right. I might have misunderstood her. It is done with thank heavens. I hope she starts posting again, or maybe she has? and I missed it??


Eve pmed me last night. She took a nasty fall but was good humored about it. Sounds like she boinged her head but did not seem harmed by it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think they do that to keep you well trained. Mine will stand on my chest and shout in my face, in the ugliest voice I've ever heard, that she hasn't been fed in a week. Though she gets dry food and I can always point to her dish to show her she's been fed, she continues to lie. That's the way of the cat.
> 
> Like human babies, if they weren't so cute they wouldn't survive.


Yes, they have to be cute. This partially covers up what little con artists they are. One of my cats is under the impression he's starving to death about an hour after he's scarfed down a can of cat food. Yet we love the furry little beasts. Personally, I believe they remember Egypt and are sure they should be worshipped.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think they do that to keep you well trained. Mine will stand on my chest and shout in my face, in the ugliest voice I've ever heard, that she hasn't been fed in a week. Though she gets dry food and I can always point to her dish to show her she's been fed, she continues to lie. That's the way of the cat.
> 
> Like human babies, if they weren't so cute they wouldn't survive.


Many years ago when I was living at home and every one in the house got up at different times, she conned all of them to feed her. First my Dad, who got up at 3:30am, then my mother who got up around 5:00am, then my grandmother who got up around 6:00am, and finally me hen I got up around 6:30am. One morning my mother took me to task for never feeding my cat in the morning. The jig was up for that cat when everyone who was giving her breakfast let my mother know what was going on. Poor kitty, she only got one breakfast after that.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> How sad for the cousin that his wife can't be there for him at a time when he needs help. And how lucky he is to have you there.


Yes it is and they are two of the most giving, caring people I know. They now have new twin great grandsons, born to their only grandson. She would be thrilled if only she knew. Their 3 kids all live out of state and she was always the type of person to go to everything her grand kids were involved in during high school and college, weddings, said no one would ever keep her away from her kids and grand kids, but Alzheimer's has done it. Sometimes, life sure isn't fair.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> My cats sit on my pillow and meow until I wake up. Sometimes they walk all over me. They believe they are starving to death and making sure I get up and feed them. They have me so well trained that I feed them before I make my coffee.


My daughters cat will put his paw right on her eye lid so they open up. She does this as she is standing on her chest, right on the boobs. She knows how to get her moving.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I would feel the same. I am sorry you lost your husband - and I am glad you are still close to his family.


Thanks. His family is quite large and his cousins wife's family is large. These two families grew up together so when everyone is together, it is quite a gathering. Really awesome people.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yes, they have to be cute. This partially covers up what little con artists they are. One of my cats is under the impression he's starving to death about an hour after he's scarfed down a can of cat food. Yet we love the furry little beasts. Personally, I believe they remember Egypt and are sure they should be worshipped.


I suspect you're right. When they're just sitting, they look exactly like cat sculptures from 5,000+ years ago. (I just learned from Wikipedia that the Egyptian word for cat was _mau_.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Many years ago when I was living at home and every one in the house got up at different times, she conned all of them to feed her. First my Dad, who got up at 3:30am, then my mother who got up around 5:00am, then my grandmother who got up around 6:00am, and finally me hen I got up around 6:30am. One morning my mother took me to task for never feeding my cat in the morning. The jig was up for that cat when everyone who was giving her breakfast let my mother know what was going on. Poor kitty, she only got one breakfast after that.


She must have been huge. But she sure was smart.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd feed them first too....don't want them to starve.



MaidInBedlam said:


> My cats sit on my pillow and meow until I wake up. Sometimes they walk all over me. They believe they are starving to death and making sure I get up and feed them. They have me so well trained that I feed them before I make my coffee.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love it. I'm hurrying to complete WIP so I can concentrate and learn something new.



Designer1234 said:


> I am coming along with my new pullover. have the back nearly finished then will do the yoke. I am doing the back in one of the colors and patterns that I put in the front. here they are together. People will sure be able to see me coming!
> 
> I am going to teach a class in January which will explain how to take a basic pattern or no pattern at all and use up all colors in your stash or pick 3 -4 or 5 colors that work well together and then use different stitches to give texture to the piece. This one is actually quite pretty I think but it is bright. However Pat likes it and I like it so I will wear it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I PMed her. I she's ok, just taking a break.



Designer1234 said:


> I imagine you are right. I might have misunderstood her. It is done with thank heavens. I hope she starts posting again, or maybe she has? and I missed it??


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think they do that to keep you well trained. Mine will stand on my chest and shout in my face, in the ugliest voice I've ever heard, that she hasn't been fed in a week. Though she gets dry food and I can always point to her dish to show her she's been fed, she continues to lie. That's the way of the cat.
> 
> Like human babies, if they weren't so cute they wouldn't survive.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Tragic. May her goodness live forever in her family's memories.



NJG said:


> Yes it is and they are two of the most giving, caring people I know. They now have new twin great grandsons, born to their only grandson. She would be thrilled if only she knew. Their 3 kids all live out of state and she was always the type of person to go to everything her grand kids were involved in during high school and college, weddings, said no one would ever keep her away from her kids and grand kids, but Alzheimer's has done it. Sometimes, life sure isn't fair.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They find the most effective buttons. I insist they're smarter than dogs. Dogs look at you adoringly and try to please. Cats pretend like they're ignoring you but they're really planning a way to train you to do their bidding.



NJG said:


> My daughters cat will put his paw right on her eye lid so they open up. She does this as she is standing on her chest, right on the boobs. She knows how to get her moving.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like a wonderful group.



NJG said:


> Thanks. His family is quite large and his cousins wife's family is large. These two families grew up together so when everyone is together, it is quite a gathering. Really awesome people.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> They find the most effective buttons. I insist they're smarter than dogs. Dogs look at you adoringly and try to please. Cats pretend like they're ignoring you but they're really planning a way to train you to do their bidding.


The way I heard it was that to dogs we are masters, but to cats we are servants.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> The way I heard it was that to dogs we are masters, but to cats we are servants.


Right. "Dogs have masters; cats have staff."

There's also (forgive me if I don't have the right wording): Everyone should have a dog to make him feel like a god and a cat to show him he's not.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Excerpted from

*Rules for cats who have a house to run*

IV. HELPING: If one of your humans is engaged in some semi-closed activity and the other is idle, stay with the busy one. This is called "helping"; humans are known to refer to it as hampering". The following are the rules for "helping":

a) When supervising cooking, sit just behind the left heel of the cook. You cannot be seen and thereby stand a better chance of being stepped on and then picked up and comforted.

b) For book readers, get in close under the chin, between eyes and book, unless you can lie across the book itself.

c) For knitting projects or paperwork, lie on the work in the most appropriate manner so as to obscure as much of the work or at least the most important part. Pretend to doze, but every so often reach out and slap the pencil or knitting needles. The worker may try to distract you; ignore it. Remember, the aim is to hamper work. Embroidery and needlepoint projects make great hammocks in spite of what the humans may tell you.

d) For people paying bills (monthly activity) or working on income taxes or Christmas cards (annual activity), keep in mind the aim -- to help! First, sit on the paper being worked on. When dislodged, watch sadly from the side of the table. When activity proceeds nicely, roll around on the papers, scattering them to the best of your ability. After being removed for the second time, push pens, pencils, and erasers off the table, one at a time.

e) When a human is holding the newspaper in front of him/her, be sure to jump on the back of the paper. They love to jump.

http://www.squarewheels.com/jokes/dogandcatjokes.html


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I heard it as 'Dogs have masters, cats have staff.'



MarilynKnits said:


> The way I heard it was that to dogs we are masters, but to cats we are servants.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Right. "Dogs have masters; cats have staff."
> 
> There's also (forgive me if I don't have the right wording): Everyone should have a dog to make him feel like a god and a cat to show him he's not.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy dance. Someone understands.



Poor Purl said:


> Excerpted from
> 
> *Rules for cats who have a house to run*
> 
> ...


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi, folks...my first post on this thread, and naturally, it's about cats.
I think of them as the great experimental behaviorists of the animal world.
They will try technique after technique until they find the one thing that will get you up on your feet and moving. 
Of course, there's the knocking things off tables and chests of drawers. There's climbing on top of you and purring loudly. There's the never-fail for me, used 40 years ago: Climbing onto the shades and letting his weight carry him down, making paw-wide ribbons as he slipped down the shade.
My current guy (the dominant of my two cats) simply pats me on the face with just a suggestion of claw. He knows I'm up on the second pat since a know a threat when I encounter one.
I'm currently reading John Bradshaw's book, _Cat Sense_, which I recommend with some reservations...lots of good stuff on the origins of the domestic cat, senses and physiology, feral cats vs. homed cats and more.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome. Cats fascinate many of us.



Catarry said:


> Hi, folks...my first post on this thread, and naturally, it's about cats.
> I think of them as the great experimental behaviorists of the animal world.
> They will try technique after technique until they find the one thing that will get you up on your feet and moving.
> Of course, there's the knocking things off tables and chests of drawers. There's climbing on top of you and purring loudly. There's the never-fail for me, used 40 years ago: Climbing onto the shades and letting his weight carry him down, making paw-wide ribbons as he slipped down the shade.
> ...


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

Catarry said:


> Hi, folks...my first post on this thread, and naturally, it's about cats.
> I think of them as the great experimental behaviorists of the animal world.
> They will try technique after technique until they find the one thing that will get you up on your feet and moving.
> Of course, there's the knocking things off tables and chests of drawers. There's climbing on top of you and purring loudly. There's the never-fail for me, used 40 years ago: Climbing onto the shades and letting his weight carry him down, making paw-wide ribbons as he slipped down the shade.
> ...


Welcome! I had a cat that would pat my face with his paw in the morning so I would wake up and feed him. Now I have a dog that pulls back the covers until we get up. I miss my cat!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Catarry said:


> Hi, folks...my first post on this thread, and naturally, it's about cats.
> I think of them as the great experimental behaviorists of the animal world.
> They will try technique after technique until they find the one thing that will get you up on your feet and moving.
> Of course, there's the knocking things off tables and chests of drawers. There's climbing on top of you and purring loudly. There's the never-fail for me, used 40 years ago: Climbing onto the shades and letting his weight carry him down, making paw-wide ribbons as he slipped down the shade.
> ...


My mother and I sometimes call them our blood pressure pills. Take two as often as needed, for any reason whatsoever. Some of their shenanigans cause belly laughs


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Pets are good for the soul.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

My female cat is our nursemaid. When one of us is ill she is there by their side 24/7, she does not go away until they are better. I read somewhere many years ago that a cat can sense when another animal or person is unwell and the cat will act as nursemaid. But it is very hard trying to type with a cat sitting under your chin. Tabbatha just loves to care for people. She is currently laying across my arms, purring so loudly it is a wonder you cannot hear her.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> My female cat is our nursemaid. When one of us is ill she is there by their side 24/7, she does not go away until they are better. I read somewhere many years ago that a cat can sense when another animal or person is unwell and the cat will act as nursemaid. But it is very hard trying to type with a cat sitting under your chin. Tabbatha just loves to care for people. She is currently laying across my arms, purring so loudly it is a wonder you cannot hear her.


How are you feeling after your tumble?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> How are you feeling after your tumble?


Thanks for your concern. I am feeling much better today, I slept well last night. Just a few bruises, including one I had not seen before. Left foot and ankle are a nice dark shade, but their is life in this old bag yet.

We have just observed he one minute of silence for Remembrance Day. Last Post played and people stopping to pay homage to the fallen.

It is now 11.18 am but it is still yesterday, 10th, where you are, so your commemoration ceremonies are yet to come. It is much later in the land of the long white cloud, their commemoration ceremonies were held several hours ago.

Remembrance Day is to celebrate the Armistice at the end of the Great War, 1914-1918 but some Australian soldiers were then sent to Russia to fight in the Civil War 1918-1921, and I was wondering if any Canadian or American soldiers were also sent to Russia to fight in the Civil War?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Thanks for your concern. I am feeling much better today, I slept well last night. Just a few bruises, including one I had not seen before. Left foot and ankle are a nice dark shade, but their is life in this old bag yet.
> 
> We have just observed he one minute of silence for Remembrance Day. Last Post played and people stopping to pay homage to the fallen.
> 
> It is now 11.18 am but it is still yesterday, 10th, where you are, so your commemoration ceremonies are yet to come. It is much later in the land of the long white cloud, their commemoration ceremonies were held several hours ago.


I am sorry you had a fall. I hope you didn't really hurt yourself. I had a bad one 3 years ago and went face first into the carpet - passed out completely with a vertigo attack brought on by stress (dh was in hospital and very very ill.)

A year later I found out that my main tendon in my left shoulder had been completely detached. So much pain but i just ignored it until he was home for a couple of months - I found i couldn't do anythng with my left arm. Cortione shots help. Long story but just make sure you don't have some unexpected results from the fall. I was so focused on him getting well it wasn't until he was home I even realized. I knew I hurt and I looked like I had been hit in the face with a baseball bat (Cricket bat would have been the same thing) .

I am glad you are back with us.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I am sorry you had a fall. I hope you didn't really hurt yourself. I had a bad one 3 years ago and went face first into the carpet - passed out completely with a vertigo attack brought on by stress (dh was in hospital and very very ill.)
> 
> A year later I found out that my main tendon in my left shoulder had been completely detached. So much pain but i just ignored it until he was home for a couple of months - I found i couldn't do anythng with my left arm. Cortione shots help. Long story but just make sure you don't have some unexpected results from the fall. I was so focused on him getting well it wasn't until he was home I even realized. I knew I hurt and I looked like I had been hit in the face with a baseball bat (Cricket bat would have been the same thing) .
> 
> I am glad you are back with us.


Thanks for your message, I have been taking it easy. I know that it sometimes takes a while for problems to show up.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Thanks for your message, I have been taking it easy. I know that it sometimes takes a while for problems to show up.


Awwh, Eve! So sorry that you are hurt. Please do take it easy.
Let's hope that nothing else does show up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Awwh, Eve! So sorry that you are hurt. Please do take it easy.
> Let's hope that nothing else does show up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> My female cat is our nursemaid. When one of us is ill she is there by their side 24/7, she does not go away until they are better. I read somewhere many years ago that a cat can sense when another animal or person is unwell and the cat will act as nursemaid. But it is very hard trying to type with a cat sitting under your chin. Tabbatha just loves to care for people. She is currently laying across my arms, purring so loudly it is a wonder you cannot hear her.


We used to have a male cat like that; he stayed close to whoever was sick and kept them company. It was very sweet.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just to be devil's advocate, smart cats may just take advantage of a warm lap and attention. But we love them anyway.



Poor Purl said:


> We used to have a male cat like that; he stayed close to whoever was sick and kept them company. It was very sweet.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

*Victory for Republicans!*


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bellow while you can, but I hope you accomplish something to benefit the country.



knitpresentgifts said:


> *Victory for Republicans!*


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Bellow while you can, but I hope you accomplish something to benefit the country.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Bellow while you can, but I hope you accomplish something to benefit the country.


We already have.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Victory for Republicans!*


Today was Remembrance Day, the day we remembered and honoured those who gave their lives for their country. In Perth the traffic stopped for 1 minutes silence, our leaders laid wreaths at the war memorials, people in the streets wore red poppies in the lapels as a mark of respect. Today our thoughts were summed up in the lines "At the going down of the sun and in the morning. We will remember them." Was it necessary for you to shout your political message on today of all days.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> Bellow while you can, but I hope you accomplish something to benefit the country.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> We used to have a male cat like that; he stayed close to whoever was sick and kept them company. It was very sweet.


I've had dogs who acted as nursemaids, too. I think our pets help us to get over an illness quicker than if we didn't have them. They show us such tender concern it amazes me sometimes.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Victory for Republicans!*


*Thank God, Jerry Brown is still the Governor of California* :thumbup: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

VICTORY FOR REPUBLICANS!

Hurrah...let's bring on the Christian Caliphate!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Just to be devil's advocate, smart cats may just take advantage of a warm lap and attention. But we love them anyway.


Chumley wasn't like that. He'd sit on the floor near the bed, and would sometimes wander away when the patient fell asleep. He knew what his job was.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Bellow while you can, but I hope you accomplish something to benefit the country.


Yup, they're going to whip us all into shape.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Today was Remembrance Day, the day we remembered and honoured those who gave their lives for their country. In Perth the traffic stopped for 1 minutes silence, our leaders laid wreaths at the war memorials, people in the streets wore red poppies in the lapels as a mark of respect. Today our thoughts were summed up in the lines "At the going down of the sun and in the morning. We will remember them." Was it necessary for you to shout your political message on today of all days.


We have Memorial Day at the end of May, so our remembrances, and our poppies, were then. Today is "merely" Armistice (strictly, Veterans) Day. But if you expected appropriate behavior and a show of respect from KPG, you have been gravely misinformed.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I've had dogs who acted as nursemaids, too. I think our pets help us to get over an illness quicker than if we didn't have them. They show us such tender concern it amazes me sometimes.


I agree.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Eve and Shirley I had a problem with falling that finally ended when I had a deteriorated hip replaced. But the true panacea has been a weekly tai chi session. My surgeon and my regular doctor, whose specialty is sports medicine, urged me to continue with tai chi, and to do the movements at home between classes. It has helped me with balance and the isometric aspect of the exercise has helped strengthen my extremities and increase flexibility. 

I hate to hear of either of you getting hurt and hope things go well from now on. Nice ladies are a precious commodity and I treasure you both.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

*Victory for Republicans!*


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Today was Remembrance Day, the day we remembered and honoured those who gave their lives for their country. In Perth the traffic stopped for 1 minutes silence, our leaders laid wreaths at the war memorials, people in the streets wore red poppies in the lapels as a mark of respect. Today our thoughts were summed up in the lines "At the going down of the sun and in the morning. We will remember them." Was it necessary for you to shout your political message on today of all days.


We had our private moment of silence at home. My father in law was a medic in France in WWI, an uncle and two cousins served in WWII and each came home with permanent health issues, and my DH, fortunate to be of an age too young for Korea and too old for Nam served over 8 years in the National Guard including 6 months active duty learning teletype repair. We remember dear ones who did not come home and honor all who risked life and limb to keep all of us in the free world safe from tyranny and the sorts of horrors being suffered by the innocents caught in today's world conflicts.

And there are always insensitive boors who think only of their personal agendas. All I can think is "be careful what you wish for".


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Victory for Republicans!*


Now that the dog had caught the car, let's see what he does with it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Now that the dog had caught the car, let's see what he does with it.


My suggestion would be to back over the 2 "dogs" trolling here.
How stupid they look.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Now that the dog had caught the car, let's see what he does with it.


I just got a picture PM'd to me. She's a dog alright.
That has to be the ugliest picture I have ever laid eyes on.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

*Huge Victory for Republicans!*


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Huge Victory for Republicans!*


*And a terrible loss for our country*


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I had a very dear friend who was in the Navy and served in VietNam. He was on an aircraft carrier where the planes spraying agent orange took off and landed. The spigots were dripping and that is how he came in contact with it. He got cancer and died in 2006 at age 63. All the men in my family that served came home safely. God bless those that have served and those serving now.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> I had a very dear friend who was in the Navy and served in VietNam. He was on an aircraft carrier where the planes spraying agent orange took off and landed. The spigots were dripping and that is how he came in contact with it. He got cancer and died in 2006 at age 63. All the men in my family that served came home safely. God bless those that have served and those serving now.


I am thinking of my dad today. He was an Army pilot in WWII.
Three planes in his squadron were shot down over Germany.
They hid in the woods for 2 weeks before they were rescued.
Thank You, Dad!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Yup, they're going to whip us all into shape.


You betcha!

Every university will become JESUIT.

And the BAPTISTS will control every public pool!

VICTORY FOR THE REPUBLICANS


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

And we'll all salute the PAPAL FLAG!

VICTORY FOR THE REPUBLICANS


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Today was Remembrance Day, the day we remembered and honoured those who gave their lives for their country. In Perth the traffic stopped for 1 minutes silence, our leaders laid wreaths at the war memorials, people in the streets wore red poppies in the lapels as a mark of respect. Today our thoughts were summed up in the lines "At the going down of the sun and in the morning. We will remember them." Was it necessary for you to shout your political message on today of all days.


 Veteran's day in the States and Remembrance day and other celebrations around the world it shows her personality and arrogance. 50,000 people in Ottawa, every town and city in both our countries remember - but nothing stops her nastiness.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

*Did ya'll know about the Victory for Republicans on Tuesday past?* You should.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Did ya'll know about the Victory for Republicans on Tuesday past?* You should.


DITTO!

 *Did ya'll know about the Victory for Republicans on Tuesday past?*


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Y'all are funny. :lol:


Are you lost, CB? Should we come over to D&P and visit you there?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> .


changed my mind


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Are you lost, CB? Should we come over to D&P and visit you there?


Yes I was sorry.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

-


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Remember all those so called scandals the repubs tried to create? Just think about all the money they spent trying to create them, and all they talk about is cutting spending. Now what does that make them, Oh ya HYPOCRITES.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

NJG said:


> Remember all those so called scandals the repubs tried to create? Just think about all the money they spent trying to create them, and all they talk about is cutting spending. Now what does that make them, Oh ya HYPOCRITES.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> changed my mind


Good call.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

#


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

1


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Yay for the Brat! I think I will pay a visit to Denim and give them a special hello. Hope to see others there. Bring a clothes pin.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

-


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yay for the Brat! I think I will pay a visit to Denim and give them a special hello. Hope to see others there. Bring a clothes pin.


One dirty visit deserves another. Don't get me wrong,SQ I am laughing not at the posts they made, but at them alone. My signature has never applied to them more than today.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I get it brat. Going to visit the Denims now.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> #


You hit the nail on the head Patty.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> You hit the nail on the head Patty.


True, isn't it??


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> True, isn't it??


Yes, it is. It will be real interesting in Jan, to see what the repubs do with their new found "power." Will they play nice and try to get the presidency in 2016, or will they continue with all their nastiness?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes, it is. It will be real interesting in Jan, to see what the repubs do with their new found "power." Will they play nice and try to get the presidency in 2016, or will they continue with all their nastiness?


Their party has been a 3 ring circus for so long now it would be hard to tell. If they can't unite their party, then I can't see much of anything happening.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Huge Victory for Republicans!*


*Gigantic relief for Californians* :!: :!: Jerry Brown is still Governor of California :!: :!: :!: :!: His father created the last water plan for the state when he was governor. Jerry will create the critically needed new water plan :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Huge Victory for Republicans!*


*Gigantic relief for Californians* :!: :!: Jerry Brown is still Governor of California :!: :!: :!: :!: His father created the last water plan for the state when he was governor. Jerry will create the critically needed new water plan :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> *Gigantic relief for Californians* :!: :!: Jerry Brown is still Governor of California :!: :!: :!: :!: His father created the last water plan for the state when he was governor. Jerry will create the critically needed new water plan :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Same here .Mark Dayton is still gov and has increased the states surplus and unemployment is down among many other attributes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

~


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> I get it brat. Going to visit the Denims now.


Please make sure you wear your hazmat suit.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

For someone who stays away except for special reasons from their thread and am attacked for it - doesn't that mean that they stay away from ours?? NO??? WHY????


Mistakes happen (CB) but the other is deliberate. I wonder whether we will have to reciprocate. I am not ready to yet but if they keep it up I will go there too. I don't even lurk there but will start doing that too if they keep it up. The rules of 
war are only onesided???? weird person. She thumbs her nose at us and expects no reaction. Her follower parrots everything she says.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> You betcha!
> 
> Every university will become JESUIT.
> 
> ...


So much for politeness and remembering the men and women who lost their lives. To be expected I guess.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> So much for politeness and remembering the men and women who lost their lives. To be expected I guess.


There are some people who are so classless that they find ways to be ugly when silence would be in much better taste.

For all of us all over the world who appreciate the sacrifices made by those who served, we thank them, mourn those who made the supreme sacrifice to keep the world safe and free, and put a virtual arm around their families who suffer and keep up a brave front.

The ugly souls who make a mockery of the importance of uniting to remember and honor our heroes need to be reminded that they are free to spew their ugliness because of the men and women who defend their rights too.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> There are some people who are so classless that they find ways to be ugly when silence would be in much better taste.
> 
> For all of us all over the world who appreciate the sacrifices made by those who served, we thank them, mourn those who made the supreme sacrifice to keep the world safe and free, and put a virtual arm around their families who suffer and keep up a brave front.
> 
> The ugly souls who make a mockery of the importance of uniting to remember and honor our heroes need to be reminded that they are free to spew their ugliness because of the men and women who defend their rights too.


A thousand thumbs up!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Remember all those so called scandals the repubs tried to create? Just think about all the money they spent trying to create them, and all they talk about is cutting spending. Now what does that make them, Oh ya HYPOCRITES.


And liars.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> #


Very spiritual, Patty.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> 1


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> There are some people who are so classless that they find ways to be ugly when silence would be in much better taste.
> 
> For all of us all over the world who appreciate the sacrifices made by those who served, we thank them, mourn those who made the supreme sacrifice to keep the world safe and free, and
> The ugly souls who make a mockery of the importance of uniting to remember and honor our heroes need to be reminded that they are free to spew their ugliness because of the men and women who defend their rights too.


And yet they claim very loudly to always think of the vets and the military.

What you wrote above is beautiful: put a virtual arm around their families who suffer and keep up a brave front.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder whether we will have to reciprocate..


Later: I removed part of my post after thinking it over.

As my Mother used to say 'two wrongs don't make a right' So I won't be going to D and P or lurking there. The main group don't bother us so no point in reciprocating. As far as those who invade us -- that is no surprise considering who they are and what they are like. 
=====


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-301030-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

